# Pakistan Automobile Industry



## ghazi52

100th yutong bus rolled out at Master motors assembly plant on 10th march 2017













__

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Auto Show 2017*























































The Indus Motor Company (IMC) formally launched its new variants in the commercial vehicle and SUV range, the Hilux Revo and Fortuner.

“To develop the Hilux and Fortuner, we took a radical approach to design, travelling across the world including Pakistan to observe and feel road conditions, drive patterns, traffic situations and listen to customers and dealers first hand,” said H Nakajima, Chief Engineer Hilux and Fortuner, while speaking at the launch.







“The bigger tougher Hilux started from a new frame, an improved engine, new 6 speed transmission and a longer leaf suspension that offers more efficiency, stress free and comfortable drive.”

While commenting on the new launch, IMC Chief Operating Officer Ali Asghar Jamali said that Pakistan is one of the fastest growing economies in the region and that is a good implication for the auto industry.

“If the present optimism persists, we foresee the market touching 350,000 units of demand by 2025, and if new entrants step in; the demand may go up to 500,000 units.

Talking about IMC’s localisation efforts, he said, “With continuous localisation, we not only save valuable foreign exchange for the country but also are able to offer our vehicles at much competitive prices. It is interesting to note that our cars, adjusted for dollar appreciation, cost less today than they did back in 1993,” added Jamali.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

School children visited afzal motors assembling plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dongfeng Df230 trucks ready for delivery at Gandhara Nissan assembly plant karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Al-Haj FAW Successfully Initiates e-Coat Painting Facility*

Another day brings another beginning for the Pakistani automotive consumers. With the acquisition of more than 8 acres of land and a mind-boggling investment of 600 million rupees, Al-Haj FAW has installed a state-of-the-art Electro Deposition (e-Coat) Paint facility at its automobile manufacturing unit. The Chinese Owned Company’s subsidiary in Pakistan has proven its mantle repeatedly with its ability to offer any type of ‘Product Mix’ with regards to Pakistani automotive market. Be it passenger vehicles, light or heavy vehicles; the company has done it all and attained the sales figures as a proof to cement its status as a quickly rising fourth auto manufacturer in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

What happen to Adam Motors, and their Revo Car?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Local car manufacture company has manufactured electric rickshaw with air conditioning in Pakistan.























http://www.brandsynario.com/rickshaw...un-petrol-gas/

*Features*
No dependency on CNG and patrol is the prime quality of these electric rickshaws and loaders. The rest of the features of these electric vehicles are:


No noise
Very low maintenance cost
Environmental friendly
Easy availability of spare parts
Spacious and comfortable seats
Electric wiper
FM/AM Radio & MP3 Player
Simple charging system like cell phone
*ZAR Electric Minicab/Rickshaw Specifications*
*SPECIFICATION
Model name* MINI CAB (Sunshine Z5)
* Type* 3 Wheeler
* Sitting Capacity* Driver + 3 Passengers
* Charging voltage* 220v, 50 hz
* Charging time** 80% charging in 2 hours, 100% charging in 3 to 4 hours
* Reverse Gear* Yes
* Batteries* Gel Batteries (Maintenance Free)
* PERFORMANCE
Attainable Speed* 45 km/h
* Mileage* 130 to 150 km (in one charging)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

FAW-Alhaj Motors Pakistan have started the local manufacture of fully equipped ambulances.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Tractor production increases 59.65pc in 11 months*

ISLAMABAD: Tractors production in the country during 11 months of previous financial year increased by 59.65 percent as compared the production of corresponding period of last year.

During the period from July-May, 2016-17, about 50,049 tractors were manufactured in the country against the manufacturing of 31,350 tractors of same period last year.

On month on month basis, 5,746 tractors were produced in Month of May, 2017 as compared the production of 4,735 tractors of same period last year, according the computation of quantum index numbers of large scale manufacturing industries released by Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

Meanwhile, production of jeeps and cars increased by 6.28 percent during first eleven months of the fiscal year 2016-17 compared to the output of the corresponding period of last year.

As many as 178,944 jeeps and cars were manufactured during July-May (2016-17) compared to the production of 168,363 units during July-May (2015-16).

On year-on-year basis, the production of cars and jeeps witnessed 19.35 percent growth during May 2017 compared to the same month of last year, according to the data. It added that 18,094 cars were manufactured during May 2017 against the production of 15,161 units during last May.

Meanwhile, the production of motorcycles during the first eleven months of the fiscal year 2016-17 increased by 21.85 percent compared to the production of last year.

As many as 2,294,708 motorcycles were manufactured during July-May (2016-17) compared to the production of 1,883,298 during July-May (2015-16), the data revealed.

The production of buses and trucks also increased by 4.93 percent and 40.26 percent respectively during the period under review.

The bus production increased from 994 units last year to 1,043 units in 2016-17 while the truck production increased from 5,065 units to 7,104 units.

Similarly, the production of trucks during May 2017 increased by 48.04 percent by going up from 587 units to 859 units during last May while the production of tractors also increased by 21.35 percent by increasing from 4,735 last May to 5,746 units during May 2017.

However, the production of buses decreased by 35.94 percent during the month under review as it decreased from 128 units in May 2016 to 82 units in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Locally assembled faw V2's roll out at brand new assembly line at Al Haj FAW*


















KARACHI: The first Chinese passenger car is now being produced in Pakistan, a market that is currently dominated by three Japanese carmakers.

Al-Haj Faw Motors (Private) Limited, a collaboration between Faw China and a commercial importer of heavy vehicles Al-Haj Motors, has started assembling Faw V2, a 1,300cc hatchback, at its assembly plant in Karachi.

The company was importing Completely Built Units (CBU) of V2 for the last two years to see market response. Now that it is satisfied with the response, it has decided to produce the car locally to compete with well-established Japanese brands.

*"We want to become the export base of Faw for export of cars to Southeast Asia and African markets,” Al-Haj Faw Motors Managing Director Bilal Afridi said on Saturday at a ceremony organised at the company plant.*






The company initially targets to produce 300 units of V2 per month and then increase the production level to 500 units by the end of 2017. Currently, the company has over 600 workers and its annual capacity is 10,000 units (single shift) that will be increased to 15,000 units by 2020.

*The company has recently invested Rs1.3 billion to improve the assembly plant, apart from its initial investment of Rs2.5 billion in the company.*

The current price of Faw V2 is Rs1.069 million Company officials say they have only increased the price by Rs20,000 in over two years to make it an attractive product and compete well with the Japanese competitors.

Its Japanese competitor Pak Suzuki’s Swift, another hatchback with a 1,300cc engine, is available for Rs1.327 million (prices of its automatic variants go up to Rs1.511 million).

“I think they (Al-Haj Faw Motors) are maintaining a very good quality, something they should do because they have to compete with Japanese brands,” Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts and Accessories Manufacturers (Paapam) Chairman Mashood Ali Khan told The Express Tribune while inspecting a Faw V2 on the assembly line.

Company officials say they wanted to produce Chinese passenger cars and light commercial vehicles (LCVs) locally for a long time, but delay on the part of the government (from 2013 to 2016) in announcing a new auto policy interrupted the planned investments.






Al-Haj Faw Motors has been assembling trucks since October 2011 while its plant is also capable of producing LCVs and passenger cars.

The Al-Haj Group has been present in Pakistan since 1960 when it started trading in different products like tyres, textiles and electronic goods.

The group, in May 2017, launched a separate company, Al-Haj Hyundai (Pvt) Limited, which will invest about Rs4 billion in producing Hyundai trucks and buses in Pakistan.

Chinese vehicles, led by Faw, are gradually getting a good response from the market, which has historically been dominated by Japanese companies.

Chinese brands have faced difficulty in the presence of Japanese and Korean companies that have enjoyed production facilities in Pakistan. However, the situation is going to change with the first locally produced Chinese car in the market.

Although Faw V2 has a distinct customer base, some analysts say it could take the market share of used cars that have caught the attention of Pakistanis for over a decade and a half. Pakistan currently imports over 45,000 used cars annually.

Analysts say growing middle class, better macroeconomic indicators and easily available car financing are some of the top reasons why car sales are continuously growing in Pakistan.

After over seven years of slowdown in the automobile industry, the country is once again producing over 250,000 units of LCVs, jeeps and cars annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese companies to assemble trucks, buses in Pakistan*

KARACHI: Two Chinese auto companies — truck maker Sinotruck Limited and bus manufacturer Shanghai Sunlong — on Friday expressed interest in establishing assembling units in Pakistan.

In a meeting with the office-bearers of Pakistan Association of Auto Parts and Accessories Manufacturers Association (Paapam), Sinotruck’s Mr Wang Haotao, who was leading a 10-member Chinese delegation, said his company aims to utilise Pakistani expertise and labour in the production of auto parts for their trucks.

He informed the auto- part makers that his company had already exported 2,400 completely built-up trucks to Pakistan. Sinotruck produces 200,000 units per annum in China.

Chairman Paapam Mashood Ali Khan said Sinotruck officials are conducting a survey of the Pakistani truck market and will submit a report to their higher-ups.

He said he had asked the Chinese company to also bring auto-part makers in future meetings so that joint ventures and technical agreements could be signed.

The Chinese delegates were also told about the growing auto industry of Pakistan and China’s growing involvement in the production of motorcycles, cars, buses, and trucks, and also in the production of their auto parts.

*Euro II-compliant buses Also on Friday, the formal launch of Sunlong buses was held in the city.*

On the occasion, it was disclosed that a possibility has emerged that latest Chinese buses fitted with Euro II-compliant engines would be used for plying on the Green Line and Orange Line routes – the first two sections of the Rapid Bus Transit Service (RBTS) being constructed in Karachi.

However, the Sindh Government has yet to formally invite bids to procure buses for the said transit lines.

Nadeem Mirza, CEO of My Trading, one of the two importers of Sunlong buses in Pakistan, claimed that this was the first time large buses fitted with Euro II- compliant technology were being brought into Pakistan.

He said that these buses were equally useful for both inter-city and intra-city routes.

He said that his company was in touch with the Sindh government to explore the possibility of plying similar buses on Green Line and Orange Line sections of BRTS in Karachi.

In the first phase, some 100 Sunlong buses would be imported in next six months to get them operational on mostly inter-city routes all over the country. Agreements have already been signed for purchase and operations of 32 such buses.

Malik Khuda Baksh, chairman of Malik Group of Companies, said his company has decided to import modern passenger buses from China after successfully negotiating with banks and leasing companies.

Leasing facility and insurance coverage would be available to prospective public transporters who would decide to launch a fleet of Sunlong buses on different routes of the province, he added.

In the next stage, the assembling plant for such modern buses would also be established near Thatta, he added.

The Sindh government is required to spend Rs2 billion for procuring around 80 buses for the Green Line section of the BRTS while another 30 buses will also be procured for the Orange Line Bus Service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Launching of AlHaj FAW CIMC Oil Tankers
48,000 liters tanker for Shell, PSO, TOTAL,Hascol, Attock with ADR OGRA OMC NHA Standard design

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:

1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Benelli Launching 600cc Bike in Pakistan price would be in between 11 lacs to 12 lacs.*
*


























Upcoming Hi-Speed Infinity 150CC Motorcycle in #Pakistan. Price of this bike is expected to be between 150,000 to 160,000





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

auto



plant (Foton) under construction at Ruba Zone, Raiwind. More joint ventures & fruits of CPEC on its way. Win win cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

we need more car manufactures . death to suzuki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

It’s finally happening! Kia Motors is now looking to hire new staff in Pakistan.

An advert placed at the a local newspaper shows what appears to be a job listing for the joint venture Kia Lucky Motors Pakistan. Yunus Brothers Group has partnered with Kia Motors and will be assembling the company’s vehicles in Pakistan.

Read More: Kia Is The Most Reliable Car Makers in The World

*Jobs At Kia*

Kia Lucky Motors is currently looking for candidates from the following fields of expertise:

Technical
Marketing and Sales
After Sales
Customer Service
Finance
IT
Human Resources
Supply Chain and Logistics
Administration
Facility Engineers
Trainees
You can contact them through email at: hello@kia-lucky.com

*Relaunching in Pakistan*

If you recall, Kia Motors (the car company from South Korea) partnered with Lucky Cement in Pakistan in an effort to relaunch their cars in the country.

Read More: Kia Motors to Setup Car Assembly Plant in Pakistan

They plan to set up a car assembly plant in partnership with Dewan Farooq Motors in Pakistan with plans to manufacture and assemble passenger vehicles locally. A few months ago, Lucky Cement confirmed an investment of Rs. 12 billion in Kia Motors to help them kick start their operations inPakistan.

https://propakistani.pk/2017/09/20/kia-motors-moves-closer-launch-starts-hiring-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Renault signs MoU with Majid Al Futtaim to set up car production plant in #Pakistan*












*






Forland Alpha commercial trucks coming to Pakistan*
*


















*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Expected KIA vehicle that's gonna be launched in Pakistan 




















KIA vehicles road test drives underway in Hyderabad Pakistan to be launched soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakGuns

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *Benelli Launching 600cc Bike in Pakistan price would be in between 11 lacs to 12 lacs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming Hi-Speed Infinity 150CC Motorcycle in #Pakistan. Price of this bike is expected to be between 150,000 to 160,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







so, when is this coming to Pakistan.. Anxiously waiting..


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*FAW R7 SUV spotted Testing on the road of Karachi to be launched soon by Al-Haj Motors*
*

























*


----------



## The Sandman

STRANGER BIRD said:


>


I really hope they launch this!!!

at a reasonable price


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has welcomed Volkswagen’s decision to start operations in Pakistan.*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Upcoming models of Hyundai Cars in Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sazgar Partners with Chinese Company to Assemble Vehicles in Pakistan

In a recent notice to the bourse, Sazgar Engineering Works Limited have announced that they have signed a “Vehicle Assembly Cooperation Agreement” with a Chinese Automobile Manufacturer for manufacturing, assembly, sales and after sales service of passenger and off-road vehicles.

In the previous announcements, dated 11th of May 2017, the company had decided to enter the manufacturing and assembly for sale of passenger and light commercial vehicles in Pakistan under the Greenfield Investment Category.

Sazgar Engineering Works Limited is engaged in the manufacturing and sale of automobiles, automotive parts and household electric appliances. The Company is a manufacturer of compressed natural gas (CNG) four-stroke auto rickshaw (three wheelers) and automotive wheel rims.

The Company’s auto types include royal deluxe mini cab, deluxe mini cab, tempo delivery van, a seven seater and deluxe XL


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*United Autos Now Stepping Into Car Manufacturing automobile industry is witnessing some rapid developments in recently United Auto Industries which is company behind the second largest motorcycle brand in #Pakistan the United Motorcycles is now venturing into automobile business*


----------



## ghazi52

United Motors to Launch 2 Vehicles Next Year

It would not be wrong to say that Pakistan’s auto industry is blossoming right now. The improvement in country’s security and consumer demand has allowed the investors to venture into the auto sector.

Keeping the importance of motorists’ demands in mind, United Motors has taken a step forward to launch two brand-new vehicles during the running fiscal year.

Sources revealed that United Motors Pvt. is launching two brand new vehicles – an 800cc car and a 1000cc carry pickup – in cooperation with a Chinese automaker in 2018.

To target a cosmic auto market and reduce the manufacturing cost, the auto company is also establishing a production plant in Lahore which is in its final stages of completion.

According to sources, the company will market the vehicles with a “UNITED” logo on them.

One of the new vehicles will be available for the public in the first half of next year.

With the announcement of these two vehicles, it feels like the motor company is planning to target the potential customers of Suzuki Mehran with its 800cc variant and the prospective customers of Suzuki Ravi, Suzuki Carry Pickup and FAW Carrier with the 1000cc pickup variant.

In addition to that, the 2nd largest motorbike-selling brand of the country is also inviting the interested candidates for the 3S dealership of their brand-new vehicles


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

More #Japanese companies have shown interest to invest in #Pakistan, after profitable and flourishing business operations. ~Consul General of Japan,Toshikazu Isomura







*

(Geely Auto Manufacturers coming soon to Pakistan )*
*











*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Daewoo Starts Manufacturing Batteries in Faisalabad The company received a sum of around Rs 2.26 billion for the said right issue against a target of Rs 4.04 billion The funds were used to acquire 40 Acres of land in M3-Industrial City, Faisalabad for Lead Acid Batteries Project*


----------



## jupiter2007

Iran and India both have invested in Automobile industry and we can see the results; they have their own brand of Cars. India had Tata group and many others, Iranian have IKCO Samand, Runna, Dena. 
When Pakistan is going to launch it's own brand of Car? IMHO, Pakistan should consider building a Hybrid car, or build a plant to assemble TATA's new Hybrid Car.


----------



## Finer

jupiter2007 said:


> Iran and India both have invested in Automobile industry and we can see the results; they have their own brand of Cars. India had Tata group and many others, Iranian have IKCO Samand, Runna, Dena.
> *When Pakistan is going to launch it's own brand of Car? IMHO, Pakistan should consider building a Hybrid car, or build a plant to assemble TATA's new Hybrid Car.*



Pakistan just got the economy back on track. I am sure it is matter of time Pakistan would have its own automobile industry. Until then, Pakistan best recourse is to gain more exposure with Volkswagen, Hyundai/Kia, Renault/Opel and Chinese Automobile industry especially Chinese Hybrid car.

Makes no sense building a plant to assemble TATA given TATA standard is nowhere to the International. Why TATA?


----------



## jupiter2007

SmartGeek said:


> Pakistan just got the economy back on track. I am sure it is matter of time Pakistan would have its own automobile industry. Until then, Pakistan best recourse is to gain more exposure with Volkswagen, Hyundai/Kia, Renault/Opel and Chinese Automobile industry especially Chinese Hybrid car.
> 
> Makes no sense building a plant to assemble TATA given TATA standard is nowhere to the International. Why TATA?




Turkey have invested 1.7 billion euro after buying the tech from Sweden to build a national electric car.
My point is to build a car that is cheaper, reliable and affordable for an average middle class Pakistani.

Hybrid Car:
Koran Hyundai i20 cost between $5,000 to $10,000 dollars
Indian TATA new Hybrid card estimated cost $5,000 dollars.

Chinese Electric car.
Zotye Zhima E30 estimated cost $5,000 dollars
Changjiang EV eCOOL estimated cost $12,000 dollars

As far as TATA is concern,
*TATA Revenue*



US$100 billion[3] (2017)
*TATA Total assets*



US$126 billion[3] (2017)
Tata Motors has operations in the UK, South Korea, Thailand, Spain, South Africa and Indonesia.
TATA also owns Jaguar Land Rover.

*



TATA standard is nowhere to the International

Click to expand...

 *Maybe should consider changing your name from Smart Geek


----------



## Manidabest

All car assembly plants must move to Gwadar and Karachi so that they can not only build for Pakistani customers also they can export it to middle eastern countries from there through port and to central asian countries under cpec

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

jupiter2007 said:


> Turkey have invested 1.7 billion euro after buying the tech from Sweden to build a national electric car.
> My point is to build a car that is cheaper, reliable and affordable for an average middle class Pakistani.
> 
> Hybrid Car:
> Koran Hyundai i20 cost between $5,000 to $10,000 dollars
> Indian TATA new Hybrid card estimated cost $5,000 dollars.
> 
> Chinese Electric car.
> Zotye Zhima E30 estimated cost $5,000 dollars
> Changjiang EV eCOOL estimated cost $12,000 dollars
> 
> As far as TATA is concern,
> *TATA Revenue*
> 
> 
> 
> US$100 billion[3] (2017)
> *TATA Total assets*
> 
> 
> 
> US$126 billion[3] (2017)
> Tata Motors has operations in the UK, South Korea, Thailand, Spain, South Africa and Indonesia.
> TATA also owns Jaguar Land Rover.
> 
> Maybe should consider changing your name from Smart Geek



I am familiar with TATA ownership at Jaguar/Rover but that doesn't change the fact that TATA just owns them, however its own products are not up to International standard no matter how much you sugarcoat the product. Most of Indians particularly TATA failed crash rating test, and their products are considered joke in International forums. 

The only worthy, might be, is Mahindra which is now considering target at North America. Even then, time will how how tested Mahindra will be.

As for Pakistan automobile, Pakistan lacks experience hence much needed exposure to the International ventures like Volkswagen, Hyundai/Kia, Renault/Open and many more out there including Chinese Hybrid industry. Pakistan is already working with Chinese when it comes to Hybrid and China is herald of EV when it comes to electric. 

No offense but TATA and Mahindra are still behind. Certainly not the worthy subjects for Pakistan to gain exposure.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Hyundai #Nishat Motor ground-breaking ceremony set for 20th December at M-3, Industrial City, #Sahianwala, FIEDMC, #Faisalabad. Nishat Mills Limited new spinning unit will also commence commercial production on 20th December

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *Daewoo Starts Manufacturing Batteries in Faisalabad The company received a sum of around Rs 2.26 billion for the said right issue against a target of Rs 4.04 billion The funds were used to acquire 40 Acres of land in M3-Industrial City, Faisalabad for Lead Acid Batteries Project*



Lead acid batteries! Well I hope there is a recycling plant for these batteries too. But knowing Pakistan there wont be.


----------



## Bossman

Path-Finder said:


> Lead acid batteries! Well I hope there is a recycling plant for these batteries too. But knowing Pakistan there wont be.


In Pakistan everything is recycled. Obviously you don’t know Pakistan.


----------



## Path-Finder

Bossman said:


> In Pakistan everything is recycled. Obviously you don’t know Pakistan.



Lead acid batteries are dangerous and need proper disposal! Is there disposal for such things in Pakistan?


----------



## BATMAN

Path-Finder said:


> Lead acid batteries are dangerous and need proper disposal! Is there disposal for such things in Pakistan?


If there is non.... doesn't mean we should continue to import lead acid batteries instead of manufacturing them !


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> If there is non.... doesn't mean we should continue to import lead acid batteries instead of manufacturing them !



and safe disposal! surely safety is priority? maybe not.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Aur lo IMPOTED garian.
No local production because people think imported goods are better quality 


jupiter2007 said:


> Iran and India both have invested in Automobile industry and we can see the results; they have their own brand of Cars. India had Tata group and many others, Iranian have IKCO Samand, Runna, Dena.
> When Pakistan is going to launch it's own brand of Car? IMHO, Pakistan should consider building a Hybrid car, or build a plant to assemble TATA's new Hybrid Car.


----------



## jupiter2007

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Aur lo IMPOTED garian.
> No local production because people think imported goods are better quality



That was one of the reason Korean car maker left Pakistan...not enough demand for locally produced cars and tough competition from Japans car makers. Pakistani government should impose tariff on imported cars and promote locally produced cars.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

95.97% of Pakistani problems are because of a jahil awam.

It was not always so jahil. It was actually very intellectually inclined. Loved religion(the true peaceful one) and cherished its values.

Now it is in an identity crisis!!!


jupiter2007 said:


> That was one of the reason Korean car maker left Pakistan...not enough demand for locally produced cars and tough competition from Japans car makers. Pakistani government should impose tariff on imported cars and promote locally produced cars.


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> 95.97% of Pakistani problems are because of a jahil awam.
> 
> It was not always so jahil. It was actually very intellectually inclined. Loved religion(the true peaceful one) and cherished its values.
> 
> Now it is in an identity crisis!!!


Yes you are the only smart one


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Noooooooo
U missed the point
Iwas talking about the education system


Bossman said:


> Yes you are the only smart one


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Loads Limited to become first manufacturer of alloy wheels in #Pakistan Loads Limited will become the first auto part manufacturer in Pakistan to begin manufacturing of Alloy Wheels, as they are being imported by car assemblers for their high-end vehicles, the notification read*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Road Prince has joined hands with DFSK—a Chinese company and launched three CBU (Completely Built Units) vehicles for 2018 in the country under the banner of Regal automobiles.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

More chinese darra made cars 


STRANGER BIRD said:


> Road Prince has joined hands with DFSK—a Chinese company and launched three CBU (Completely Built Units) vehicles for 2018 in the country under the banner of Regal automobiles.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

An agreement between the Ministry of Industries and Production and #KIA Lucky Motors has been signed here in Islamabad on Monday According to the sources of Ministry the company will invest $ 115 million for setting up an automobile assembly plant in #Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Abbasi breaks ground on Hyundai-Nishat vehicle assembly plant in Faisalabad*
December 20, 2017
 





Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi addresses the groundbreaking ceremony of Hyunday Nishat assmebly plant in Faisalabad.

The groundbreaking ceremony of the Hyundai Nishat vehicle assembly plant at Faisalabad's M-3 Industrial City took place on Wednesday, with local production of vehicles expected to begin within two years.

Hyundai Nishat Motor Ltd signed an investment agreement with the Ministry of Industries and Production under the Automotive Development Policy 2016-21 earlier this week to set up a greenfield project to undertake assembly and sale of passenger and one-tonne commercial vehicles.

The plant is a joint venture between the Hyundai Motor Company and local textile firm Nishat Mills.

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, while addressing the ceremony, said that despite Pakistan's instabilities and issues over the last few years, "the path to progress has continued. This is manifestation of the trust the investor has in Pakistan's policies."

Abbasi assured attendees that the country was ripe for investment and the investors were beginning to see it. "Pakistan is not what you see on _CNN_, this is the real Pakistan," he said. "Pakistan is a story of many successes," he added.

He thanked the Hyundai and Nishat groups for collaborating to invest in Pakistan.

Hyundai's return to Pakistan will boost the government's efforts to shake up the Japanese-dominated car market and loosen the grip of Toyota, Honda and Suzuki, who assemble cars in Pakistan with local partners.

Hyundai and South Korea's Kia Motor used to assemble cars in Pakistan until 2004 but withdrew after their local partner Dewan Farooque Motors Limited went bust.

Nishat Mills is a subsidiary of Nishat Group, a giant in the Pakistani banking, textiles, energy and cement sectors.

Last year, French carmaker Renault agreed to invest in a new factory in Pakistan and South Korean carmaker Kia Motor Co said it would start assembling cars in a joint venture with Karachi-listed Lucky Cement, part of the vast conglomerate Yunus Brothers Group.


----------



## ziaulislam

jupiter2007 said:


> Iran and India both have invested in Automobile industry and we can see the results; they have their own brand of Cars. India had Tata group and many others, Iranian have IKCO Samand, Runna, Dena.
> When Pakistan is going to launch it's own brand of Car? IMHO, Pakistan should consider building a Hybrid car, or build a plant to assemble TATA's new Hybrid Car.


Its going to haopen with united and carsaaz etc...issue is support from local community which you will see be lacking


----------



## ziaulislam

Happened before as well but companies went out of business first bhutto killed large companies ...than nawaz killed them in late 90s

Well theoretically we killed them by our vote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Mushtaq Motors to start vehicle manufacturing The Ministry of Industries and Production (MoIP) has allowed Khalid Mushtaq Motors (Pvt) Ltd (KMML) to set up a vehicle assembly and manufacturing unit in Nooriabad industrial area under the greenfield investment category.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

People will either keep buying use
Or
Buy IMPOTED cars cuz they're somehow better
Buy local and support local industry why dont people understand??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

We should support local industry.....


----------



## Clutch

I hope the competition kills the Mehran and Suzuki forever!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Clutch said:


> I hope the competition kills the Mehran and Suzuki forever!!!


I pray to Allah.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese automaker to launch 800cc car next year*
December 22, 2017
KARACHI: A leading Chinese bike maker is gearing up to launch an 800cc car next year, a company official confirmed on Thursday.

Its launch will be followed by the end of the 30-year journey of iconic 800cc Suzuki Mehran in 2019.

United Auto Industries is venturing into car and pickup manufacturing, United Motors General Manager Muhammad Afzal told Dawn from Lahore.

He said the company will use Chinese technology and market its vehicles under the brand name of United. “The local assembly of these vehicles will begin in the first half of 2018,” he said.

The market is abuzz with reports that United is introducing Mehran and Ravi lookalikes with minor design variations to avoid copyright litigation.

“Our car and pickup are not the copy of Suzuki brands. Our vehicles are totally different and loaded with various attractive features and safety standards,” Mr Afzal said.

As for the pricing, he said the company intends to keep it “very affordable”. The official did not give any details about the company’s investment in the greenfield project, level of localisation, plant capacity and monthly production number.

In June, the government allowed United Motors, KIA-Lucky Motors and Hyundai Nishat Motor to set up greenfield projects under the new auto policy. These companies were promised special incentives by way of reduced customs duties on the import of completely knocked-down kits for local assembly.

Pak Suzuki plans to discontinue Mehran and introduce the next-generation 660cc Alto in March 2019. Alto will have a price tag of Rs850,000-900,000 for the basic variant.

Mehran, Ravi and Bolan, which belong to the 800cc category, constitute the largest auto segment with combined sales of approximately 8,000 vehicles per month.

Pak Suzuki has so far dominated this segment as vehicles produced by recent entrant Al-Haj FAW cost around Rs100,000 more than Ravi and Bolan.

Vendors of Japanese cars said it remains to be seen if United will make a dent in Pak Suzuki’s market share. Since 1989, Mehran has been the car of choice for customers as it helped them shift from motorcycles to four-wheelers.

Mehran’s affordable price, low-cost parts and after-sales network attract the middle class that cannot afford more expensive local or imported vehicles.

According to vendors, Chinese motorcycles were first rolled out in 2005 at prices that were 40 per cent lower than those of Japanese bikes. As a result, customers went wild for Chinese two-wheelers, which now control up to 60pc market share.


----------



## Hell hound

Ahmet Pasha said:


> People will either keep buying use
> Or
> Buy IMPOTED cars cuz they're somehow better
> Buy local and support local industry why dont people understand??





ghazi52 said:


> We should support local industry.....


Why should we when only thing this auto industry of ours is good at is squeezing every last rupee from the customers.they don't even bother with basic safety features like ABS or airbags let alone the luxury one and what the hell is this own practice(why should I wait for 10 months to get my car) haven't seen that crap in any other country.
We are not going to support them as long as they don't improve their quality to international standards and get rid of this own crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thays true.
They themselves import the kit assemble it, slap on heavy surcharges and sell the car for 200% its price.
But on the other hand what used car dealers are doing is also harmful they are importing small hotwheels dinkies and selling them for double price. In USA for 8 lakh rupees u can find a loaded luxurious car but in Pakistan same amount will get you an old patechar car.


Hell hound said:


> Why should we when only thing this auto industry of ours is good at is squeezing every last rupee from the customers.they don't even bother with basic safety features like ABS or airbags let alone the luxury one and what the hell is this own practice(why should I wait for 10 months to get my car) haven't seen that crap in any other country.
> We are not going to support them as long as they don't improve their quality to international standards and get rid of this own crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The year Pakistan’s auto sector got a facelift*
January 1, 2018









KARACHI: If there was one area where Pakistan did well, it was the auto sector. Sales figures grew on the back of low level of inflation, interest rates, higher consumer lending and low oil prices. New players announced entering the market, while some old players looked to make a comeback as well. Existing players also made an effort through new models.

With clear policy directions from the government, upcoming car companies expedited construction work on assembly lines while well-established existing players prepared for the expected competitive market.

The rivalry among the existing companies (Honda, Toyota and Suzuki) and forthcoming players like Volkswagen, Renault, Kia, and Hyundai etc to meet market demand is going to benefit car enthusiasts. Analysts expect healthy competition in the market from 2019 after the entry of new models of Korean and European brands.

When the PML-N government launched the long-awaited five-year auto policy 2016-21 in March 2016, it was quite clear that it could attract auto giants from South Korea, Germany and France.

*Car players that came in 2017*

While South Korean carmaker Kia Motor Company’s entry in Pakistan was officially confirmed in December 2016, Hyundai, Volkswagen and Renault announced their entry in 2017.

Kia came in the country in a joint venture with Lucky Cement, the largest cement maker in Pakistan that has a market share of 20% in the cement industry. The first major announcement came in February 2017 when Nishat Mills – one of the largest textile mills in the country – announced a joint venture with Hyundai Motor Corporation (HMC).

Both Korean giants, Kia and Hyundai, are re-entering in Pakistan after a decade or so. However, European companies like Volkswagen and Renault are entering in a completely different market. Perhaps this is why the two giants have taken quite a long time to take a decision.

Volkswagen’s officials met with Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi in November in which he appreciated the decision of the company to invest in Pakistan.

Just two weeks later in November again, Groupe Renault and Al-Futtaim signed an agreement for the assembly and distribution of Renault vehicles in Pakistan. The delay in Renault’s decision largely came to the fact that it was earlier in talks with Ghandhara Nissan, but the negotiations could not bear fruit.

Later, the French auto giant decided to join hands with a UAE-based conglomerate. Al-Futtaim’s global automotive operations extend to 11 markets across the Middle East, Africa and South Asia.

*First locally-assembled Chinese car*

After creating its own space in a Japanese-dominated car market through imported cars for two years, Al-Haj Faw Motors started assembling its first car in August. This was the first Chinese car assembled in Pakistan. Despite facing resistance in initial years, the Chinese brand has now made some inroads. The company intended to initially produce 300 units of V2 per month and later increase the production level to 500 units by the end of 2017. Currently, the company has over 600 workers and its annual capacity is 10,000 units (single shift) that will be increased to 15,000 units by 2020.

*Stock market performance*

Auto sector has remained one of the best-performing sectors at the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) in recent years. However, similar to the overall poor performance of the stock market in 2017, the auto industry’s returns were also not impressive.

According to the PSX data, the market capitalization of Pak Suzuki, Indus Motor and Atlas Honda Cars shrunk to Rs246.1 billion, down 9.73% from Rs272.7 billion in 2016.

Despite current and expected minor shocks like rupee depreciation, an uptick in inflation and rise in commodity prices, analysts believe the auto industry is expected to show strong growth in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Auto rickshaw maker to set up car assembly plant by June 2019*


KARACHI: Sazgar Engineering Works, maker of CNG auto rickshaws, has decided to set up a car and light commercial vehicles’ (LCVs) plant on a fast-track basis as it looks to roll out models in an 18-month time frame to tap potential growth in Pakistan’s auto sector.

“The (cars and LCVs) project will be completed by June 30, 2019,” he said. The plant would have a “production capacity of 24,000 units per annum”, he said.

The board of directors has approved the estimated cost of the project of Rs1.76 billion. This is excluding the value of land already owned by the company. It is setting up the car plant in collaboration with a Chinese firm. The name of the foreign partner has been kept undisclosed since the beginning. They developed a formal understanding and signed a memorandum of understanding in this regard in May 2017. The two partners would manufacture, assemble, sell, and offer after-sale services of passenger and off-road (like jeeps) vehicles, it said.

“The company is already in the process of getting approvals from the regulatory authorities for the project,” he said. The company intends to set up a brand new car plant under the Greenfield Investment Category that has already been announced in the five-year Automotive Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21.

The current production facilities are spread over five acres of land. Besides, it owns 27 acres of land located near Raiwind, Lahore.

The company had marked the available land for expansion of three-wheelers, which may now be utilised for the four-wheelers plant.

The demand for rickshaws and passenger cars is increasing due to a notable absence of a public transport system in major cities, increased disposable income with an expanding middle income group, cheaper car financing and launch of app-based cab services by Uber and Careem in the recent past.


----------



## denel

imo, there needs to be a firm policy of local content from parts manufacturing to engine casting. knock down assembly is a waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I whole heartedly agree with you. It causes massive price hikes for local consumers.


denel said:


> imo, there needs to be a firm policy of local content from parts manufacturing to engine casting. knock down assembly is a waste of time.



With growth in automobile sector there should be an effective strategy to get old vehicles off the roads. And effictively manage traffic volumes of existing and new vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New auto players to invest over $800m in Pakistan*








ISLAMABAD: The government has given new projects of five vehicle manufacturing companies including Hyundai, Kia, Regal Automobiles, Khalid Mushtaq Motors and United Motors Greenfield investment status under the Automotive Development Policy 2016-21, which is expected to bring investments of over $800 million to Pakistan.

According to the Engineering Development Board (EDB), which works under the Ministry of Industries and Production, it is facilitating fresh investments in the auto sector from new companies including joint ventures with foreign players.

It is anticipated that with the revival of Dewan Farooque Motors, which has been given the go-ahead to manufacture vehicles under the new policy, Shehzore pick-up trucks will be re-launched shortly whereas Daehan Dewan Motor will manufacture Ssangyong Tivoli SUV with an investment of $145 million.

These are in addition to their quest for the launch of BMW in Pakistan. It has been learnt that the case of Ghandhara Nissan is also under consideration, which is planning to launch Datsun in Pakistan with an investment of around $41 million.

Since the announcement of the five-year auto policy in March 2016, auto giants from South Korea, Germany and France have been quickly drawn into the Pakistan market. Kia and Hyundai have already started working on their assembly plants while Volkswagen and Renault have announced plans to set up plants in the country.

Analysts say the industry will finally see tough competition when companies like Hyundai, Volkswagen, Kia and Renault will start production from 2019.

According to the EDB, it has already facilitated investments amounting to $531 million and the total will cross $800 million after more proposals.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dewan Farooque Motors to resume vehicle production from February*







Industry officials say the company's focus is on its one-ton truck amid high demand of commercial vehicles in the country. 

KARACHI: Dewan Farooque Motors Limited (DFML) is expected to resume vehicle production from February 2018 as it has received approval for its Brownfield plant from the Engineering Development Board (EDB), according to a stock exchange notice the company sent on Friday.

Initially, the company will re-launch its popular Shehzore’s one-ton single rear-wheel truck. Later, it will roll out passenger cars and a Sports Utility Vehicle (SUV).

The company’s share price hit the upper limit during trading on Friday, ending at Rs38.62, up Rs1.83 from its last closing price of Rs36.79.

Industry officials say the company’s focus is on its one-ton truck amid high demand of commercial vehicles in the country.

In mid-2016, the company applied for resuming vehicle production by sending its application to the Board of Investment (BoI) and the EDB.

Later, in September 2016 it announced that it would start production of vehicles by the end of October 2016.

Dewan Farooque Motors is returning to the arena with a toll manufacturing agreement with Daehan-Dewan Motor Company Private Limited – a joint venture between Dewan Yousuf Companies and the Laos-based Kolao Group.

DFML’s plant has remained idle for a long time, but its share price has seen an extraordinary run in recent months. In just one month, DFML’s share price has witnessed an increase of 52.2%, going up to Rs38.62 from Rs25.37 on December 19, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Car production increases 28.8pc in five months*

 





ISLAMABAD: The production of cars and jeeps increased by 28.84 percent during the first five months of the current fiscal year (2017-18) compared to the corresponding period of last year.

As many as 97,036 cars and jeeps were manufactured during July-November (2017-18) against the production of production of 75,314 units during July-November (2016-17), according to the latest data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

The production of light commercial vehicles (LCVs) also increased by 19.20 percent by going up from output of 10,358 units last year to 12,347 units during the ongoing year while the production of motorcycles surged by 18.16 percent as its manufacturing increased from 987,546 units last year to 1,166,207 units during the current fiscal year.

According to the data, the production of trucks also increased from 3,212 units last year to 3,889 units during the current year, showing growth of 24 percent while the production of tractors surged by 64.05 percent by expanding from output of 16,889 units to 27,706 units.



However, the production of buses witnessed decreased of 33.39 percent by falling from output of 563 units to 375 units, the data revealed.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the production of jeeps and cars increased by 17.61 percent as their output went up from 16,124 units during November 2016 to 18,963 units in November 2017.

Likewise, the production of LCVs increased by 42.08 percent, from 1,863 units to 2,647 units while the production of motorcycles went up by 3.55 percent, from 217,207 units to 224,918 units.

The production of tractors also witnessed increase of 9.73 percent by going up from 5,427 units to 5,955 units.

However, the production of trucks and buses witnessed decrease of 2.96 percent and 73.24 percent respectively during November 2017 compared to the same month of last year.

The production of trucks decreased from 676 units to 656 units while the production of buses declined from 71 units to 19 units, the data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Thays true.
> They themselves import the kit assemble it, slap on heavy surcharges and sell the car for 200% its price.
> But on the other hand what used car dealers are doing is also harmful they are importing small hotwheels dinkies and selling them for double price. In USA for 8 lakh rupees u can find a loaded luxurious car but in Pakistan same amount will get you an old patechar car.


Get more informed and educated


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Dewan Launches the New 2018 Shehzore
*
Dewan has stepped back into the vehicle production with the launch of Shehzore 1-ton pickup today. The launch ceremony was held at the Mohatta Palace Museum Karachi.
Powered by a 2.6 liter diesel engine the new Shehzore is well equipped too, as it comes with stereo, air-conditioning, power steering as well as power windows. Official prices are yet to be announced but it’s expected to be around PKR 18.0 lac.*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> *Dewan Launches the New 2018 Shehzore
> *
> Dewan has stepped back into the vehicle production with the launch of Shehzore 1-ton pickup today. The launch ceremony was held at the Mohatta Palace Museum Karachi.
> Powered by a 2.6 liter diesel engine the new Shehzore is well equipped too, as it comes with stereo, air-conditioning, power steering as well as power windows. Official prices are yet to be announced but it’s expected to be around PKR 18.0 lac.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


18 lac [emoji32][emoji32]


----------



## ghazi52

Is it expensive...


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Gandhara Nissan’s Budget-Friendly Car Datsun Go to Launch in Pakistan 









https://www.brandsynario.com/gandhara-nissans-budget-friendly-car-datsun-go-to-launch-in-pakistan/ … via @Brandsynario

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IMAGES FROM THE PAKISTAN AUTO SHOW 2018 THIS WEEK IN LAHORE








































LAHORE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Renault to Establish Assembly Plant in Faisalabad*

In November 2017, Renault and Al-Futtaim officially declared that they have signed definitive agreements for the exclusive assembly and distribution of Renault branded vehicles in Pakistan.

The French automaker was earlier in talks with Ghandhara Nissan Company but the deal couldn’t shape up. Later in December 2017, Al-Futtaim indicated to begin construction of their assembly plant in Karachi in 2018, while intended to sell their assembled models starting from 2019.

In a recent development, the company has reportedly inked a direct investment agreement worth $150 million to construct an automobile manufacturing plant in M3 Industrial Area Faisalabad, instead of Karachi. According to sources, the Government of Punjab is offering cheaper land to French automaker to establish its plant in the province.

Previously, Renault while in talks with Ghandhara, indicated to begin their operations in Pakistan with the Duster SUV, however now that the French automaker has teamed up with Al-Futtaim, we will have to wait to see which vehicles they introduce here in Pakistan. Better still, we can have a look at the possible options Renault might launch in Pakistan.









*Renault Kwid*

The Renault Kwid is small car dubbed as an entry-level crossover with extremely competitive prices and a good blend of practicality and efficiency. The Kwid is 3,679 mm long, 1,478 mm high and 1,579 mm wide & has a large 2,422 mm wheelbase.The ground clearance is an ample 180mm, which is more than you get from the benchmark Toyota Corolla.






*Renault Sandero*
The Sandero is a subcompact car jointly produced by Renault and its Romanian subsidiary Dacia, hence it’s also known as Dacia Sandero in certain markets.

Renault Sandero comes with a variety of engine options depending on the market, including 1.0, 1.2, 1.4 and 1.6 liter petrol and 1.5 liter diesel engines with either a 5-speed manual or 4-speed automatic transmission. In 2013 Sandero achieved a four star EuroNCAP overall rating for base level, improving on the previous basic model’s three star score.

Fuel consumption of Sandero is quite impressive as it goes up to 18 km in a liter with 1.0 liter engine, while 16.9 km in a liter with its 1.2 liter variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Here’s everything that went down at the Pakistan Auto Show 2018 held in Lahore*


The show attracted more than 300,000 individuals and marked the comeback of Vespa scooters in Pakistan






The Pakistan Auto Show 2018 held in Lahore over the weekend was a huge success with more than 300,000 visitors turnout recorded.

The show was organized by Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts and Accessories Manufacturers with an aim to offer people a chance to witness technological insights and valuable knowledge in the advancement of engineering in the industry.

The auto show featured a huge range of products and process that was displayed by over 200 local and international auto-manufacturers. There were also numerous seminars and training workshops conducted by the leaders in the industry. The PAAPAM is now aiming to make this auto show one of the biggest in the country in the coming years.



























































The Pakistan Auto Show 2018 also attracted raw material suppliers, bodywork professionals, repairs, automobile financing companies, used-car dealers and more. People had the opportunity to find a used car and get financing details on the spot.

But perhaps the biggest highlight of the show was the return of the iconic Vespa Scooters which have now been launched in the country.



*Re-launch of Vespa Scooters in Pakistan*
Ravi Group of Companies partnered with Piaggio Italy to bring back Vespa scooters in the country. Piaggio and Ravi launched the Vespa Primavera in Pakistan on the 2nd of March during the Pakistan Auto Show at Expo Center Lahore.

Mr. Stefano Pontecorvo (Italian Ambassador) inaugurated the Launch Ceremony of Vespa in Pakistan alongside his wife.





























A huge turnout of people visited the booth of the two companies to witness the Vespa Primavera scooters firsthand. Ravi Group was also selling the scooters on the spot with a price tag of RS. 299,000 which will be RS. 330,000 after 16th March.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> *Here’s everything that went down at the Pakistan Auto Show 2018 held in Lahore*
> 
> 
> The show attracted more than 300,000 individuals and marked the comeback of Vespa scooters in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Auto Show 2018 held in Lahore over the weekend was a huge success with more than 300,000 visitors turnout recorded.
> 
> The show was organized by Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts and Accessories Manufacturers with an aim to offer people a chance to witness technological insights and valuable knowledge in the advancement of engineering in the industry.
> 
> The auto show featured a huge range of products and process that was displayed by over 200 local and international auto-manufacturers. There were also numerous seminars and training workshops conducted by the leaders in the industry. The PAAPAM is now aiming to make this auto show one of the biggest in the country in the coming years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Auto Show 2018 also attracted raw material suppliers, bodywork professionals, repairs, automobile financing companies, used-car dealers and more. People had the opportunity to find a used car and get financing details on the spot.
> 
> But perhaps the biggest highlight of the show was the return of the iconic Vespa Scooters which have now been launched in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> *Re-launch of Vespa Scooters in Pakistan*
> Ravi Group of Companies partnered with Piaggio Italy to bring back Vespa scooters in the country. Piaggio and Ravi launched the Vespa Primavera in Pakistan on the 2nd of March during the Pakistan Auto Show at Expo Center Lahore.
> 
> Mr. Stefano Pontecorvo (Italian Ambassador) inaugurated the Launch Ceremony of Vespa in Pakistan alongside his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A huge turnout of people visited the booth of the two companies to witness the Vespa Primavera scooters firsthand. Ravi Group was also selling the scooters on the spot with a price tag of RS. 299,000 which will be RS. 330,000 after 16th March.



Scooters so expensive 
with such a price tag no one will buy it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

bananarepublic said:


> Scooters so expensive
> with such a price tag no one will buy it..



It is not local. Imported price. Still expensive.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> In a recent development, the company has reportedly inked a direct investment agreement worth $150 million to construct an automobile manufacturing plant in M3 Industrial Area Faisalabad, instead of Karachi. According to sources, the Government of Punjab is offering cheaper land to French automaker to establish its plant in the province.




Good to hear this...Hyundai-Nishat is also establishing the car plant in the same M3 Industrial precinct.

The Hyundai-Nishat group partnership seems to be even bigger with more ambitious plans.
Back when the new line of cars had first been announced, it was reported that the Hyundai Nishat Group was pouring an investment of around $120 million into setting up an assembly plant near Faisalabad.







https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2017/11/11/what-cars-are-hyundai-nishat-going-to-launch/

https://www.dawn.com/news/1377781

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tractor production grew by 27.42 pc*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Tractors manufacturing in the country witnessed about 52.86 percent growth during first half of current financial year as compared the corresponding period of last year. About 32,614 tractors were manufactured locally during the period from July-December, 2017-18 as compared the manufacturing of 21,336 tractors of same period of last year, according to the provisional quantum index numbers of LSM industries of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics. According to the data, the over-all output of LSMI increased by 5.55 percent for July-December, 2017-18 compared to same period of last year. During the month of December, domestic production of tractors were recorded at July-December, 2016-17. On month-on-month basis, 4,447 tractors were produced locally in month of December, 2017 as compared the manufacturing of 4,497 tractors of same month last year, the data reveled. Local trucks production during the period under review about 4,514 trucks were assembled in first half of current financial year as compared to the assembling of 3,806 trucks of same period last year.

During first half of current financial year local production of jeeps and cars were recorded at 114,821 as against the manufacturing of 90,443 jeeps and cars of the same period of last year, it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Pakistan should only allow those companies who are "*manufacturing*" engines for the cars within Pakistan. If we are giving money to somebody, we will make sure that we are getting "all" the benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Pluralist said:


> Good to hear this...Hyundai-Nishat is also establishing the car plant in the same M3 Industrial precinct.
> 
> The Hyundai-Nishat group partnership seems to be even bigger with more ambitious plans.
> Back when the new line of cars had first been announced, it was reported that the Hyundai Nishat Group was pouring an investment of around $120 million into setting up an assembly plant near Faisalabad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2017/11/11/what-cars-are-hyundai-nishat-going-to-launch/
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1377781



So basically nothing for the 1000cc class or below. Which means most of Pakistanis will be left with just one shitty option - Suzuki Mehran.


----------



## ghazi52

*United Motorcycles has launched a new 150cc street bike; the United US150. The new United bike resembles the Honda CB150 F quite a bit. The bike in a pipeline for quite some time but the bike maker has finally launched it in the market.*

The bike, as the name says, comes with a 150cc engine. It is a 4-stroke air-cooled single cylinder motor that makes 12 bhp according to the company. The US150 comes with a 5-speed linear shift transmission. The bike has both the kick and electric self-start. The bike is 2060mm long, 760mm wide and 1080mm tall. The fuel tank can contain 13 liters of fuel.

Other than that, you get alloy wheels, 2.75-18 tire in the front and 3.00-18 tire in the back, disk and drum brakes in the front and the rear respectively, and its ground clearance is 168mm (Honda CB150 F also has the same ground clearance). United US150 has wheelbase of 1320mm. The dry weight of bike is 132 kilograms.

The 150cc engine in this bike is a generic 150cc engine that is available in every other Chinese replica bike in Pakistan. Almost every Chinese bike assembler has this sort of nonspecific engine in their bikes nowadays. The 150cc engine in Untied US150 has bore and stroke of 57.3 x 57.8 mm and this is the exact same bore x stroke of the Honda CB150 F engine.

It is a good thing that we have more options in the Pakistani bike market now, but how this bike going to stand after few years of use, only time will tell.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*South Korean auto manufacturer planning to launch premier SUVs in Pakistan The fourth largest South Korean auto manufacturer SsangYong Motor Company SYMC plans to launch premier sports utility vehicles SUVs next year in Pakistan. Assembly Plant in Sujawal Sindh*


----------



## ghazi52

*master changan video*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

STRANGER BIRD said:


> South Korean auto manufacturer planning to launch premier SUVs in Pakistan The fourth largest South Korean auto manufacturer SsangYong Motor Company SYMC plans to launch premier sports utility vehicles SUVs next year in Pakistan



Good news for Indians as well...


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
FAW R7 1.6L launching in 2019 in Pakistan by Al-Hajj Motors *


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*

Kia Sportage 2.4l and 2.0l the grey is 2.4l and white one is 2.0l both r launching next month in Pakistan*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *FAW R7 1.6L launching in 2019 in Pakistan by Al-Hajj Motors *
> 
> 
> View attachment 459343
> View attachment 459344
> View attachment 459345



Very interesting....desparately Pakistanis need new cars.

What would this FAW SUV cost in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Master Motors displayed the Changan CX70 7-seat SUV at the 2018 ITIF expo. The SUV will reportedly be launched in Pakistan within 6 months, according to a company official.

*http://www.carspiritpk.com/2018/03/1...expected-2018/






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stahlco Group introduce 3 wheeler reefer van

Price for three wheel reefer van is 650,000 rs before taxes and ex-factory!
This is a cheap solution for cold storage deliver. These are being locally produced in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus Motor Company (IMC) is investing Rs 4 billion in the Pakistani market to increase its production capacity by 20%.*

This will increase the capacity of the company allowing it to assemble up to 75,000 units annually.

The announcement was made by IMC during a State Minister’s visit to IMC’s production plant. The decision will surely be a good news *f*or consumers as annual vehicle demand in Pakistan stands at more than 400,000 against a production of around 250,000 units.

IMC representative told that Corolla model is ranked 23rd in more than 170 countries and has 4th highest sales in the world. They further informed that it is the highest selling model in Asia Pacific region.


IMC representatives briefed the Minister for Industries and Production, Sardar Arshad Khan Laghari, about the contribution of IMC to the national treasury as well.

Here is what the representative said;

IMC is the staunch promoter of “Make in Pakistan” and has a very strong commitment towards localisation. Around 150 million locally produced parts are used by IMC every day with purchases amounting to Rs40 billion annually. IMC has enabled 35 Technical Assistance Agreements with local as well as global auto part makers which have resulted in technology and knowledge transfer to Pakistan. Huge investments are also being made in local vendor industry to cater to the growing demand coming from both existing and new Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEM) and aftermarket as well.

*It won’t be irrelevant to mention here that despite such huge sales major auto manufacturing companies keep increasing their prices. All three major companies of Pakistan including IMC, Pak Suzuki, and Honda increased their prices twice in last three months.*

Some of the world’s leading companies including Renault and Kia have announced to establish assembly plants in Pakistan. Let’s hope that this move will somewhat control the monopoly of major car companies in the Pakistani market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: *Ghandhara Nissan Limited (GHNL) *announced on Thursday that the government has awarded it the ‘Brownfield Investment Status’ for revival of its existing assembly to produce Datsun passenger car.

According to a company notice, the Ministry of Industries and Production has allowed it to resume car production in the country.

Its share price closed at the upper limit on Thursday, rallying 5% to end at Rs261.24, an increase of Rs12.21.
press Tribune reported last month that the company is expected to get government permission for resuming production of cars in Pakistan as the Board of Investment (BOI) and the Engineering Development Board (EDB) had agreed to treat the company’s plan as a Brownfield investment.

Under the Brownfield category, Ghandhara Nissan will be allowed to import auto parts at lower rates of customs duty for a period of three years.

It will be able to import those parts that are not produced in the country at 10% and those that are manufactured in the country at 25% duty for production of its cars and light commercial vehicles.

The company will also be permitted to import all parts (both localised and non-localised) at prevailing rates of customs duty for non-localised parts for the manufacturing of trucks, buses and prime movers for a period of three years.

Ghandhara Nissan was incorporated on August 8, 1981 in Pakistan as a private limited company and was later converted into a public limited company on May 24, 1992.

It started vehicle production in December 1996, but after about 14 years production activities came to a halt. Its car assembly plant has remained inactive since 2010.

In October last year, a Ghandhara Nissan delegation, headed by CEO Ahmed Kuli Khan Khattak, visited BOI to meet its officials and discuss the possibility of reviving the company’s assembly plant under the new incentive-filled auto policy 2016.

They gave a comprehensive presentation to the BOI secretary on the manufacturing of Datsun cars in Pakistan by pouring a fresh investment of Rs4.5 billion in the first four years of operation. The project is expected to create 1,810 new jobs.

The company will resume vehicle assembly with technical assistance of and purchase of auto parts from Japan’s Nissan Motor Co Nissan currently manufactures vehicles in 20 countries around the world including Japan.

The Automotive Development Policy 2016-21 outlines two categories of investment with different incentives.

Greenfield investment is defined as the installation of a new and independent assembly and manufacturing facility by an investor for the production of vehicles of make which are not already being assembled and manufactured in Pakistan.

In the second category, brownfield investment is defined as the revival of an existing assembly or manufacturing facility that has been lying shut since before July 1, 2013 and the brand has not been in production in the country since that date.

Apart from this, the plant revival is undertaken either independently by original owners or new investors or under a joint venture agreement with foreign principal or by the foreign principal independently through the purchase of plant.

At present, three Japanese auto assemblers dominate the market in Pakistan, but from now onwards they will face stiff competition from new players, attracted by the fresh auto policy, who are eyeing to grab a slice of the growing market.

France’s Renault and South Korea’s Kia and Hyundai are teaming up with domestic investors to launch their vehicles in Pakistan. Other foreign and domestic assemblers and manufacturers are also making strides to introduce their cars in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

denel said:


> imo, there needs to be a firm policy of local content from parts manufacturing to engine casting. knock down assembly is a waste of time.



there is one, 70% within two years or you dont get the tax breaks.
something of that sort

dont read into everything kids talk here


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese co signs deal with Pakistani partner for auto factory*






CHENGDU: A Framework Agreement of Joint Venture for Manufacturing of World Class Buses in Pakistan was signed in Chengdu between the Commerce and Sourcing House Holdings (CASH) of Pakistan and Chengdu Bus Co. Ltd., a State-owned Company.

The agreement was signed by the President of CASH Chico J. Ullah and President of Chengdu Bus Co. Ltd. Wang Rongkun at the Pakistan Consulate in Chengdu.

Speaking on the occasion, Consul General Muhammad Mudassir Tipu hailed the signing of the Framework Agreement as an important step in bringing a world class bus manufacturer to Pakistan to meet the large demand for both highway and city buses. He termed the agreement as an important step in promoting collaboration in transportation sector of Pakistan and China.

Both the parties conveyed their commitment in jointly developing Pakistani market for both mid-size and large buses and jointly invest in setting-up a manufacturing plant in Pakistan.

According to the signatories of the agreement, the total amount of investment is expected to exceed $10 million and plant will be set-up in Lahore.

CASH is a Pakistani holding and investment group company that covers a wide range of industries including automobile, pet feed, and smart manufacturing. Chengdu Bus Co. Ltd. manufactures and supplies buses for local and long distance transportation in Chengdu and surrounding areas catering to a population of more than 20 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

VPL (Volvo Pakistan Ltd) has launched The Most Beautiful and Stunning Shaped Bus ever launched called "THE NAVIGATOR" by Golden Dragon powered by Mercedes....
The inauguration ceremony took place at Karachi last week. The Bus is featured with latest facilities for passengers like On Board Entertainment System, mobile charging facilities etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Upcoming United Bravo car manufactured by United Motors Pakistan


----------



## monitor

All the Chinese junk joining Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Ravi Auto in partnership with Piaggio are bringing back Vespa Primavera. The suspected introductory price of the Vespa (150cc) at the launch is going to be Rs299,000. After 16th March, the price will be Rs330,000.














................

*Harley Davidson motorbikes in Pakistan*

Call it the sway of the American culture or the bike’s macho looks and feel, Harley Davidson has a cult fan following globally. For those who cannot afford it, a Pakistani entrepreneur, Imran Malik, came up with a solution: buying second-hand bikes abroad, and refurbishing them locally before putting them up for sale at his Harley Davidson Store.

A bikes aficionado himself, until a few years back Imran Malik used to wonder whether many Pakistanis would want to own a Harley Davidson. Then he decided to take the plunge, and find out for himself. Malik was not disappointed, once his startup started selling second-hand but expensive Harley Davidson motorbikes, the response was good enough to convince him once and for all that the bike has a fan base.

Such is the history and the iconic image – indeed a pedigree of its own making bikers crave to possess it – that Malik did not have to do much by way of advertising to strike it reasonably big – to the extent that he has now opened a second store in Islamabad.

Having sold above 180 motorbikes last year, a good 15 on average every month, the sales manager at The Harley’s Store, Umer Usmani, put the price range in perspective: between Rs1.5 million to a staggering Rs6 million for a refurbished Harley Davidson.








To the aficionados, just the roar of a Harley Davidson is uplifting. Ehsan Sehbai, the CEO of Shaheen Air, said in a recent interview that the whirring sound of his Harley’s engine is an antidote for his stress. 

“I love riding my Harley Davidson. It’s the best antidote to stress. There’s something about the roar of the engine that relaxes me,” he was quoted as saying. Apparently a vintage cars and motorbikes buff, Sehbai also owns a 1967 Ford Mustang.

Harley Davidson dealership is really sought after in Pakistan. And Dewan Group – a major entity some two decades back in the automotive market producing Hyundai and Kia cars before it withered away, and even now importers of BMW – is said to be one of the contenders for some time now.

But now the Harley Store, with an established niche of its own in Harley Davidson bikes, albeit used and refurbished ones, also has its hat in the ring for the lucrative dealership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ghandhara Nissan rolls out locally-assembled one-ton pickup*






KARACHI: Ghandhara Nissan has launched the locally-assembled JAC Motors X200 one-ton pickup, which is mainly used for the distribution of goods, according to an announcement made on website of the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Tuesday.

“It is now being produced locally (in Pakistan), previously it was imported in built-up condition from China,” Company Secretary Sheharyar Alam said in the statement.

JAC Motors is one of the leading companies of China, which has expertise in the manufacturing of light commercial vehicles.

Speaking at the launching ceremony of the pickup, senior management of JAC Motors, led by Oscar Yu, Head of Light Commercial Vehicle Business, told the audience that they “will be offering more products in this strategic market, Pakistan.”

According to the statement, massive growth is expected in the near future due to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Production capacity at Ghandhara Nissan for X200 pickup is 5,000 units per annum on a single shift basis.

Company CEO Ahmad Kuli Khan Khattak called it a milestone that Ghandhara Nissan achieved by locally producing X200.

“In such a short time, this vehicle has made its mark in terms of performance and quality standards,” the statement said, adding the company would ensure that consistency was sustained in the quality of locally assembled vehicles.

The company was incorporated in 1981 as a private limited company and acquired sales licence for the distribution of Nissan vehicles in completely built unit (CBU) condition in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Foton JW Autoparks assembly plant *near raiwind, they're expected to start proper production in May as harvest season brings high demand for such vehicles. Atm initial imported cbu's are being sold in the market













Imported units of Foton Hi roof van and ute, these will be produced locally after testing the market. The van and double cabin ute are priced at 27 lacs


----------



## ghazi52

*Cooperation ignites promising prospect: FAW& PSO J5P-360 handover ceremony*







On April 3rd, 2018, a splendid FAW J5P Key handing-over ceremony was held in Karachi, Pakistan. At the ceremony, the first 10 FAW J5P-360 oil tankers were delivered to Pakistan State Oil (PSO contractors). Another 50 oil tankers would be handed over to PSO contractors in the short future.

The event was attended by dignitaries including Senator Taj Afridi, MD & CEO Sheikh Imranul Haque of PSO and Mr. Nian Haoyu- Representative of FAW Pakistan. Other senior company officials from PSO, representatives from the China FAW Group and Al Haj FAW Pakistan, and 470 PSO carriage contractors also attended the ceremony.

FAW, founded in 1953, is known as China’s first and largest automotive group. With the motto of “first class product and first class service”, FAW is widely recognised in China and abroad since its foundation. It has therefore become an icon among Chinese vehicle producers.

To keep the dominant position in the markets, FAW is striving tirelessly to create the best products through strict production control, massive R&D investment and persistent innovation. In 2017, FAW manufactured a total of 3,407,810 units and sold 3,346,000 units in China and overseas. The sales revenue reached RMB469.8 billion and it was ranked 125th in Fortune Global 500.





FAW & PSO’s oil tanker handing over ceremony

In view of the PSO’s urgent need of upgrading its gas & oil fleet, FAW provided a product that is economical, safe and powerful within the shortest time. FAW J5P, a customised reformative vehicle with 28 improved configurations was optimised. It is built in complete compliance with the Oil & Gas Regulatory Authority (OGRA) and National Highways Authority (NHA) standards.

The highlight is the enhancement of engine power, from 330Hp to 360Hp. Moreover, 36 month payment deferral, two years or 120,000km quality guarantee and special VIP service constitute the competitive service support scheme. This in turn enables the carriage contractors of PSO to induct compliant vehicles in the PSO transportation system conveniently.

On the occasion, MD & CEO PSO, Sheikh Imranul Haque said, “PSO is glad to be with FAW to ensure implementation of OGRA and NHA standards in the transportation of petroleum products. The induction of new tank lorries will not only enhance PSO’s capacity to transport more fuel, but also prepare the company to fulfil the country’s increasing fuel needs in the wake of new business opportunities emerging from a consistent economic growth and mega projects like China Pakistan Economic Corridor.”





The latest fleet of FAW J5P oil tanker displayed at the event

Mr. Nian, representative of FAW Pakistan, added, “FAW appreciates PSO’s determination for modernising Pakistan’s road transportation system and PSO’s strategic ambition regarding the Pakistani market. As the leader of China’s automakers, FAW has inherited the mission of independent innovation and continuous improvement for 60 years and won the trust and support of over six million global users.

Relying on world-class research, development team and world-level truck-manufacturing base, FAW provides customers with safe, reliable, fuel-saving, comfortable and efficient world-class products. FAW will offer more excellent products and a complete solution to join hands with our clients for a win-win future.”

Pakistan’s oil and gas transportation market, once dominated by Hino, Isuzu and Mitsubishi, is changing as FAW plays a more important role. The strategic cooperation between FAW and PSO indicates the increasing demands of the Pakistani market for better commercial vehicles and with the persistent creed of “first class product and first class service, FAW will not only provide highly competitive products and services, but also work deeply with Pakistani clients to set the new benchmark for Pakistan’s transportation industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Suzuki's Ravi now has some good competition from newcomers

*Suzuki Ravi*





Starting Price:726,000
Carrying Capacity: 550-600kg


*Faw Carrier*







Starting price: 799,000
Carrying capacity: 1 ton



*Forland Bravo 1.0*






Starting Price: 850,000 pkr
Carrying capacity: More than 1 ton



*DFSK K01*






Starting Price: 849,000
Carrying capacity: 1 ton.


----------



## ghazi52

Development comes as demand of commercial vehicles increases due to CPEC. PHOTO: AFP


RAWALPINDI: The National Logistics Cell (NLC) has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Daimler AG -the German automotive corporation that owns Mercedes-Benz – for the local assembly and production of Mercedes‐Benz trucks in Pakistan.

The MoU was signed on behalf of NLC by Major General Mushtaq Faisal, the director general, and Zia Ahmed, chief executive officer of Pak NLC Motors. On behalf of Mercedes‐Benz Special Trucks, Klaus Fischinger, head of the executive committee, and Dr Ralf Forcher, head of sales, signed the MoU.

Also present at the signing ceremony were Naseem Shaikh, director and general manager at Shahnawaz Limited, and Ahmed Naeem of Shahnawaz Limited, the authorised distributor of Daimler AG in Pakistan.

In a statement issued on Saturday, NLC said the local assembly of Mercedes‐Benz trucks will mark a major shift in the logistics and transportation industry’s preference towards European manufacturers who offer technologically advanced products that combine superior performance, environment friendliness, reliability and road safety.

Major General Faisal termed the MoU a historic moment for Pakistan’s commercial vehicle industry. “The local assembly of Mercedes‐Benz trucks would prove as a strategic opportunity that would leverage the modernisation of Pakistan’s logistics industry,” said the official.

“Because of the incentives given in the Auto Development Policy 2016‐21, locally-assembled Mercedes‐Benz trucks would be offered at competitive prices.”

He added the development will ensure healthy competition in the trucking industry and meet the logistics requirements of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Dr Ralf Forcher, head of sales at Mercedes‐Benz Special Trucks, said Pakistan’s infrastructure and construction sectors have registered significant growth in recent years, giving a boost to the logistics industry that, in turn, means increased demand for commercial vehicles.

It is pertinent to mention that strong growth in Pakistan’s GDP has contributed towards a significant boost in greater demand for commercial vehicles. In addition, CPEC, which includes a wider transportation network that link seaports in Gwadar and Karachi with northern Pakistan, as well as points further north in China and Central Asia, has given a boost to the auto sector in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

FAW Carrier







*Daehan Dewan Motor Company,*

Pakistan, a year back, introduced a lucrative auto policy that resulted in investment announcements from some of the biggest brands in the world, including giants like Renault, Volkswagen, and many others. The policy not only ensured incentives for newcomers but has also motivated Dewan Group to get back into the auto sector.

Muhammad Saleem Baig, CEO of *Daehan Dewan Motor Company,* in an exclusive interview with ProPakistani, shared the story of ups and downs of Dewan Group and how it plans to re-conquer Pakistani market with its experience, local network, and proven quality.

*From the Old Times*

Saleem BaigFor those who don’t know, Yousaf Dewan Group of Companies stepped into automobile industry back in 1998/1999 as a result of an agreement with Hyundai and Kia. In fact, YDC was the reason that Hyundai and Kia vehicles became a local success.

The company, later on, introduced the well-known Hyundai made Shehzore truck, which became an instant success.

Saleem Baig told me that company sold over 50,000 Shehzore trucks, a number that has still not been surpassed by any truck maker in the country.

At the time, Shehzore held a market share of 80% in one tonne pickup category 20% market share in 1 liter hatchback category. This accounted for an overall 10% market share in auto sector at that time.

However, in 2010, Hyundai decided to halt its operations in 18 countries throughout the world — including Pakistan — due to a shift in the company’s business dynamics. The move isolated Dewan Group and it went into incognito mode while it searched for its next partner.

Saleem Baig mentioned that apart from Kia and Hyundai, YDC also brought BMW to Pakistan and has already signed a distribution agreement with Scania, company based out of Sweden, for manufacturing buses and trucks in Pakistan.

*Plan to move forward*

After Hyundai left the Pakistani market, Dewan Motors was left with just a few leftover kits for Shehzore vehicles. This is when the company started to look around for sourcing the rest of the parts. The company had many proposals from several Chinese automakers which were considered for evaluation.

Saleem Baig said that they tested a few Chinese models of Shehzore but their performance was below par. Shehzore gave an engine performance that lasted 300,000 kilometers, however, the Chinese models only went as far as 50,000 km which wasn’t acceptable for Dewan Motors.

Dewan recognized itself as the provider of a quality product with good after-sale value and spare parts that were readily and cheaply available. The CEO added that Dewan Motors stuck to its vision of providing quality products so instead of going to Chinese manufacturers out of desperation, they waited for better options.

On the company’s vision to reclaim the market in a nutshell, the CEO said;

The quality and after sale service is very important for us. Giving the quality product in the market is very critical.
The company will also enter the passenger cars market in the near future by bringing SsangYong to Pakistan, keep reading to know more details on this.

*Joint Venture Between Dewan and Daehan*

It is apparent that Korea has established an identity as a provider of good machines, be it the electronics or mechanical systems. In fact, many consider Korean products to be of same quality as those of Japan. So, Dewan went to Korea to look for quality products.

They were directed to meet with the Kolao Group of KR Motors. The Kolao Group also owns the Daehan brand. The company has a 1-ton pickup, 2.5-ton pickup in the making and another double-cabin pickup in market circulation.

This is where the Dewans leaned that Kolao Group had already invested $10-$15 million on a new 7% bigger model of Shehzore like trucks.

SaleemBaig highlighted that Shehzore was built around the Korean power train technology including the all important rear axle, that looked even better than the original Shehzore that Dewan group sold over 10 years ago.

Dewan Motors was quick to pitch their plan. With Kolao group’s tech and Dewan’s network of dealers, market share, and a state-of-the-art assembly plant in Pakistan, both the companies had the perfect chance to form a joint-venture with 50-50 ownership to give birth to a new company called Daehan Dewan Motor Company.

*Re-birth of shehzore*

With the deal locked with Kolao group, the Dewan group invested several million dollars to revive its assembly plant in Pakistan; that enabled the company to start assembling Shehzore trucks in the country again.

The investment from Dewan includes progressive localization of the vehicle in Pakistan. The first Shehzore produced had a localization of around 20%.

Dewan also holds the vision to localize the manufacturing to create more employment opportunities in the process.

*Local Assembly plan*

Dewan Motors has an established plant in Sindh with over 500 employees.

The company’s CEO told us that it is a technologically advanced plant with four robots that paint the vehicles. He added that these robots were brought from Germany in 2000 and even after 18 years there is no other company in Pakistan that has robots at their plants.

Talking about the capacity, he added that a total of 20,000 units can be assembled per annum at the plant. The capacity will be increased once SsangYong vehicles are introduced and localized in Pakistan.

He further added that Daehan Dewan is looking to sell 5,000-6,000 units of Shehzore in the first year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

http://changan.com.pk

*Changan Pakistan's* website gallery is now showing a large number of vehicles, I don't think they'll be launching all these but many of these look quite interesting

for e.g this alsvin v7 sedan looks good for our market but they'll need pricing strategy below city or atleast like city's base model with better features.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

JW forlands U/C production plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The current lukewarm growth in the commercial vehicle segment (9MFY18: 18% against an industry average of 25%) belies the optimism that is being seen in the industry otherwise. If we just take into account trucks, the growth was 27 percent in 9MFY18, but even at this rate, the segment is set to sell 11,000 units during FY18; against some 9,000 last year. That isn’t a lot compared to India, Thailand and Turkey who manufacture upwards of 500,000 LCVs a year.

The attention however, is staggering. Since the announcement of the auto policy of 2016-21; at least 12 players have emerged that either want to set up a Greenfield assembly, revive an old plant with a local partner or import their vehicles in CBU form into the country through an existing or new distributor, all in the commercial vehicle segment. Interestingly, the expectants aren’t all Chinese either. Just this month, NLC signed a MOU with Daimler AG for the possibility of bringing Mercedes Benz trucks in Pakistan through local assembly. Meanwhile, a local subsidiary of the Chinese Jiangsu Joylong Automobile announced it will be importing commercial vans and buses from China and sell them at half the current prices of these vehicles.

Before these, Hyundai Motors signed a contract to bring its Korean trucks to Pakistan. Last year in June, Swedish auto giant Scania announced it had signed a deal with Dewan to serve as a local distributor for its trucks, buses and coaches. FAW is already bringing its own and Hyundai vehicles while other Chinese players like JAC motors and Foton have also announced plans. Master Motors was awarded a Greenfield status to assemble commercial vehicles with the Chinese Chongqing Changan Automobile Limited. Daehan-Dewan has already launched Shehzore pickup after Dewan Motors was giving brownfield status. (Pickups in 9MFY18: 23%).

Besides a host of other Chinese players expressing interest, MAN Se and Volkswagen also indicated at different points last year that they intended to set up assembly plants in Pakistan. True, many of these good intentions and MoUs may never materialize but the interest itself lends some order to chaos; if not a data point for projected growth.

There is a general consensus that logistics industry will see a boom with growth in the retail sector, in industries and services seeking more sophisticated logistic solutions all with a healthy helping of CPEC related and trade activity on the side. Some estimates said at one point in time, you will find 20,000 trucks on the each route. Other estimates suggest, the current capacity of 20,000 to 30,000 units could easily be expanded to 100,000 units.

Perhaps between now till the point many of these new entrants launch their models will see sales catapult. Or they won’t; but it would be interesting to look at some of the feasibility studies done by major players. Remaining circumspect on all else, the good news is this: a national transport policy has been devised and waiting to be approved by the national assembly. When it does, it will be a long time coming.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ghandhara Nissan has launched renault truck in Pakistan, it's a cbu atm priced at 15m pkr. If the test units work, we can expect ckd assembly. Major transporters were invited for test drive who praised how easy it was to drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Foton JW autopark manufacturing plant starts local production*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan’s Sojitz Corp to invest $136.9 million for assembling Hyundai vehicles in Pakistan*

LAHORE: Japan’s Sojitz Corporation will be investing $136.5 million for assembling Hyundai branded vehicles in Pakistan alongside its domestic partner Nishat Mills.

In a notification sent to the stock exchange on Wednesday, Nishat Mills Limited along with its consortium constituting of Nishat Group and Pakistan’s largest tractor manufacturer Millat Tractors Limited (MTL) with Sojitz corporation would enter the assembly, wholesale and retail business for Korean Hyundai brand vehicles in Pakistan.

The notification said “HNMPL’s total setup cost will be in the JPY 15 billion range. An assembly plant— scheduled for completion in December 2019—is currently under construction in a special economic zone in Faisalabad, Pakistan’s third largest city.

“Sales will be carried out through distributor-owned dealers and franchise dealers, with the goal of reaching 6% market share by 2024,” read the notification.



Pakistan’s automotive market has demonstrated an annual growth rate of over 10%. The country’s automotive market is forecast to expand further thanks to rising numbers of consumers.

In March last year, it was reported Nishat Mills had decided to enter into a shareholder agreement with Sojitz Corporation of Japan (Sojitz) for an acquisition of a 40pc stake in the company’s wholly-owned subsidiary HNMPL.

Sojitz was stated to be in an equity sharing agreement with HNMPL via an investment of Rs 40m.

The agreement is subject to the grant of regulatory approvals. Moreover, HNMPL had announced conducting a feasibility analysis of setting up a greenfield project to establish an assembly and sales unit for passenger and 1-ton commercial vehicles in Pakistan.

Also, in 2017 Nishat Mills, a subsidiary of Nishat Group had announced venturing with the South Korean Hyundai to set up an assembly plant in the country.

The agreement was significant in the sense that it marked the return of Hyundai to Pakistan’s automobile industry in addition to being a strong move to break the monopoly of Japanese companies dominating Pakistan’s automobile industry by assembling cars in Pakistan in collaboration with local partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Al-Futtaim acquires land for manufacturing Renault cars*







The managing director was of the view that the project would bring significant foreign direct investment to Pakistan and would also create many direct and indirect jobs. PHOTO: REUTERS

LAHORE: Al-Futtaim Group, one of the biggest conglomerates of the United Arab Emirates, has acquired an industrial plot for setting up an automotive plant for the manufacturing and assembly of Renault vehicles in Pakistan.

The group announced on Tuesday that it would set up the manufacturing facility in the industrial city of Faisalabad, which has the largest special economic zone in the country.

“Al-Futtaim is fully committed to the Pakistani market and to this project,” said Al-Futtaim Automotive International Senior Managing Director Colin Cordery. “We, together with Renault, are delighted to have completed the land acquisition, which is an important milestone in the project,” he added.

“We believe this to be the optimal location for the manufacturing and assembly plant, and look forward to working with Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) to develop a world-class and modern factory.”

The managing director was of the view that the project would bring significant foreign direct investment to Pakistan and would also create many direct and indirect jobs.

“The land acquisition in Faisalabad is an important step in our project with Al-Futtaim Automotive to bring Renault vehicles to the Pakistani customer,” said Fabrice Cambolive, SVP, Chairman of Africa, Middle East and India Region of Renault.

The design and pre-engineering work on the project is under way and on-site activities will commence shortly. Formal launch of construction will be in fourth quarter of 2018.

Once construction work is completed, the state-of-the-art assembly plant will have an installed capacity of over 50,000 units per annum. Al-Futtaim and Renault expect the factory to commence production in 2020.

The next key milestone for the Al-Futtaim Renault Pakistan project will be the establishment of a dealership network across the country, which reflects both Al-Futtaim and Renault brand values.

“Renault is renowned for the safety and quality of its cars and we want to develop exactly the same technology and know-how in Pakistan,” said Al-Futtaim Renault Pakistan project CEO Yasser Alvi.

“We will bring cutting-edge and leading European technology to the Pakistani consumer through a modern distribution and dealership network with focus on engaging customers through unique and memorable experiences and great service.”

Al-Futtaim and Renault signed an agreement in November last year for assembling Renault vehicles in Pakistan as both companies termed it a lucrative market for automobile manufacturers, considering the country was posting a hefty 10% year-on-year growth.

Faisalabad industrial city is fast becoming a hub for domestic as well as world-renowned manufacturing companies.

Among other developments in the auto sector, Hyundai-Nishat is currently in the process of setting up an assembly line, which is expected to roll out vehicles by late 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Millat Tractors sets new production and sales record




*

LAHORE: Millat Tractors Limited set a new record of production and sales in the tractor industry by producing and selling over 42,500 tractors during the fiscal year 2017-18, thus surpassing its own previous production and sales record of 42,188 and 42,011 units respectively. This includes sales in both local and export markets. To celebrate this occasion, the keys of the 42,500th tractor were handed over to a farmer by Millat Group Chairman Sikandar Mustafa Khan and MTL CEO S M Irfan Aqueel in a ceremony held at the company’s premises. Speaking on the occasion, Khan said that it was an outcome of the company’s commitment to support the farmers and accelerate the pace of farm mechanisation in the country. Aqueel, in his address, said that the achievement of the production and sales record was a result of excellent team work within the company as well as all stakeholders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sale of motor bikes and three wheelers in the country *during first 11 months of current fiscal year (2017-18) increased by 16.18 percent as compared to the sale during July-May 2016-17.

The motor bikes sale rose to 1,744,463 units during July-May 2017-18 compared to sale of 1,501,393 units in same period of previous year. On year-on-year basis, the motor bike and three wheelers’ sale in the country also rose to 169,298 units in May 2018 from 153,855 units in same month of last year, posting an increase of 10 per cent. According to details issued by Pakistan Automotive Manufacturing Association (PAMA), sale of Honda bikes surged by 19.15 per cent as it jumped to 1,058,839 units in Jul-May (2017-18) from 888,640 units in same period of previous year.

On year-on year basis, the sale of Honda bikes also soared to 105,161 units in May 2018 compared to the sale of $93,060 bikes in same month a year ago, showing an increase of 13 percent. Similarly, production of Suzuki two-wheelers also registered an increase of 17.5 per cent as it was recorded 19,657 units against the sale of 16,725 units in same period of last year, however DYL motorcycles’ sale fell by 21.68 per cent to 5,460 units during the period under review against the production of 6,972 units in same same period of previous year.

The sale of Yamaha motorcycles also increased to 19,832 units in Jul-May 2017-18 from 12,262 units in same period of previous year thus registering an increase of 61 per cent.

Sale of Ravi bikes also witnessed an increase of 32.1 percent as it increased to 26,606 units in July-May 2017-18 from 20,134 units in same period of previous year, whereas the sale of Roadprince bikes declined by 10 per cent from 189,803 units in July-May (2016-17) to 170,831 units in the period under review.

During July-May (2017-18), as many as 372,558 units of United Auto motorbikes were produced in the country against 298,329 units in same period of the preceding year, showing an increase of 24.9 per cent. Sale of Qingqi three-wheelers went down to 23,592 units in first 11 months of current fiscal year against 27,770 units in same period of previous year, posting a decrease of 15.04 percent.Sazgar three wheelers’ sale posted a slight increase of 1.32 percent as it rose to 19,964 units compared to 19,703 units in last year.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Does Pakistan even have a 'automobile industry'? I think more like car *mafia *that* smuggle* cars into Pakistan to *evade* import taxes under the* guise* of 'industry'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Changan Motors finalizes a deal with Master Motors*







Karachi, June 29, 2018: Chinese automotive brand Changan Automobiles and Master Motors have entered into a joint venture with the *biggest Chinese investment in the local auto industry of US$100 million* to contribute to the indigenization of the automobile industry of Pakistan.






Assistant President of Changan Automobile and General Manager of Overseas Business Development Department, Wang Huanran and Chairman Master Motors Limited, Nadeem Malik signed the agreement to pool the resources and expertise to achieve the *common goal of becoming Pakistan’s leading automobile company by 2025*.


“We are excited to see the market potential not only in Pakistan but also the export opportunities we can tap. *Changan has selected Pakistan as the base country for the right-hand drive vehicles (RHD) to export to RHD countries*, said Wang Huanran while talking to the media after the ceremony.

He said that Changan is the largest selling Chinese brand in China for ten years in a row touching annual volume of 2,870,000 units with wide range of world-class products in LCV, SUV, MPV, and Passenger car segments through joint ventures in China with manufacturers like Suzuki, Ford, Mazda, Bosch, Aisin, and Scheffler.

Changan is producing world-class products with an emphasis on safety and Research and Development. It has been ranked for No.1 R&D capability for continuous 10 years with nine R&D centres in China, Italy, Japan, UK, and the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DFSK rolls out first k07 van at Pakistan plant






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New RENAULT truck
Ghandhara Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan-assembled Hyundai cars to roll out in March 2020*

_On the consumer side, experts believe competition drives down prices. However, with a near 22% plunge in the rupee and dependence on imports, it is long before Pakistan’s auto sector can see lower prices._

*Pakistan is set to see locally-assembled Hyundai cars roll out in March 2020, said an official privy to the development, as South Asia’s second largest economy braces for greater variety of vehicles on its expanding roads.*

Hyundai, which is setting up a plant in Faisalabad spread across 66 acres, is partnering with local conglomerate Nishat Group to venture into Pakistan’s increasing but Japanese-dominated auto sector. The South Korean carmaker has shared its operational plan with the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC), the body overseeing the special economic zone on which the plant is located, and is expected to roll out locally-assembled vehicles by the end of the first quarter of 2020.

*“The company plans to produce 7,000 units in its first year,” Aamir Saleemi, COO at FIEDMC, told The Express Tribune.*

After having long been dominated by Japanese brands, Pakistan has seen a number of vehicle makers express interest in setting up assembly/manufacturing plants. French carmaker Renault and South Korea’s Kia are two others currently in the same boat. The trigger came after the PML-N government approved a five-year auto policy that offered various incentives to new players eager to take advantage of a 207-million population and increasing economic growth that hit a 13-year high in 2017-18. “The Japanese-dominated industry is set to see a transformation. Hyundai cars will roll out in March 2020,” said Saleem, thrilled at the advent of industrialisation in Pakistan. The work to set up showrooms across Pakistan has already started, Saleemi said, adding that teams have been surveying various locations.

*The company will aim to expand its production capacity to 22,000 within three years, he added.*

Nishat Group, one of the biggest conglomerates in Pakistan, has ventured in to the auto sector after proving its mettle in the banking, textile and cement space with names like MCB Bank and DG Khan Cement. Its textile company, Nishat Mills, announced a three-month profit of Rs1.1 billion in January-March. The group entered into a joint venture agreement with Hyundai Motor Company and is setting up the plant in the greenfield investment category. Saleemi said the company will bring new technology that would focus on fuel-efficient cars, aiming to break the stronghold of the Japanese brands. “This will create healthy competition, provide jobs and bring much-needed investment in other relevant sectors.

“The incentives and concessions offered under the auto policy have created a favourable environment.” Hyundai has already invested $150 million, and this comes as a welcome sign for Pakistan that struggles to attract foreign direct investment (FDI). The amount stood at a paltry $2.76 billion in FY18, less than 1% of GDP.

*The company’s history*
Hyundai operated in Pakistan during the Musharraf era. However, stiff competition and an open-import policy along with financial problems faced by its local partners forced it to exit the market. A shrinking auto sector and energy shortage subsequently also caused the closure of many other industries in Pakistan, putting the country on a path of economic crisis that forced authorities to turn to the International Monetary Fund (IMF) several times. Saleemi said thousands have lost their jobs, but there is hope so as long as Pakistan continues to attract new players. “This kind of industrialisation in Faisalabad will change the map of the city. It will require many hotels, restaurants, clubs to be built to facilitate customers and international buyers. “The revival has come on the back of good policies that promote investment.”

On the consumer side, experts believe competition drives down prices. However, with a near 22% plunge in the rupee and dependence on imports, it is long before Pakistan’s auto sector can see lower prices. But what greater capacity would do is reduce the waiting time for car delivery, getting rid of the menace of ‘premiums’ in the dealership market. Pakistan’s car penetration of 13 vehicles per 1,000 persons is significantly lower than the regional average of 162, signifying strong potential for automobile growth due to growing disposable income and healthy growth in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Changan Automobile rolls into Pakistan

Changan Automobile and Master Motor recently signed a joint venture frame agreement to import and assemble LCVs, SUVs, MPVs and Passenger vehicles in Pakistan. A number of Master Motor representatives attended the signing ceremony including Chairman Master Changan Motors, Mr. Nadeem Malik and CEO Master Changan Motors, 
Mr. Danial Malik. Changan was represented by Overseas Department Chairman Mr. Wang Huanran and Pakistan Project Director Mr. Yao Chongyan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
PakWheels confirms that Toyota Indus Motor Company is launching the Toyota Rush in Pakistan in a few months.*

It is a 1500CC mini-SUV, that the company previously released as the Daihatsu Terios in 2010 but later discontinued it. And now the IMC will initially sell completely built units (CBU) into the country.

Toyota Rush was first introduced to the Japanese domestic market in 1997 after which it gained traction in several developing marketing in Asia, Africa, South America and Eastern Europe.

In other markets, the car is known as the Daihatsu Bego, Grand or the Perodua Nautica. The 2018 model of the 7-seater Toyota Rush offered in other markets features very Fortuner-esqe styling with a more compact footprint. At this point it is not clear what trim options will be available to consumers in Pakistan, but the offering will likely be targeted to a young urban audience much like the other mini-SUVs that have entered the market recently.

The Toyota Rush will position itself in the market as a direct competitor to the Honda Vezel/ HR-V and the Suzuki Vitara. The price tags for vehicles offered by local automakers in this category is between Rs. 3.5 million and Rs. 4.2 million, so we are assuming that the company will offer it around the same price tag.

Over the past few years, the country’s long-stagnant auto sector has seen the much-anticipated activity as car sales exhibited great growth year-on-year, while new automakers race to set up assembly lines to capture a slice of Pakistan’s massive demand for automobiles.

Note: The Toyota Rush/ Daihatsu Terios is not to be confused with the Daihatsu Terios Kid, a 660CC Japanese domestic market Micro-SUV that gained popularity in the country in the late 2000s.

Pakwheels.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorcycle production up 15.44pc in FY 2017-18*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app

ISLAMABAD: The production of motorcycles during the first eleven months of fiscal year (2017-18) increased by 15.44 per cent as against the corresponding period of last year, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

As many as 2,650,233 motorcycles were manufactured during July-May (2017-18) against the output of 2,295,846 during July-May (2016-17), showing growth of 15.44 per cent, the latest PBS production data revealed.

The production of cars and jeeps witnessed 20.10 per cent increase during the period under review as 214,904 jeeps and cars were manufactured during July-May (2017-18) against the production of 178,944 units during July-May (2016-17).

The production of light commercial vehicles (LCVs) witnessed an increase of 18.54 per cent in production during the period under review by growing from 22,927 units last year to 27,178 million during 2017-18.

The production of tractors also increased from 50,049 units last year to 67,371 units, showing growth of 34.61 per cent while the production of trucks increased by 20.27 per cent, from 7,104 units to 8,544 units.

However, the production of buses during the period under review witnessed the negative growth of 31.54 per cent by going down from the output of 1,043 units to 714 units.

Meanwhile, on the year-on-year basis, the production of motorcycles increased by 14.57 per cent by growing from the output of 231,295 units in May 2017 to 264,984 units in May 2018.

The production of tractors also witnessed an upward growth of 19.56 per cent by growing from 5,746 units in May 2017 to 6,870 units in May 2018.

The production of jeeps and cars increased by 0.74 per cent as the country manufactured 18,227 jeeps and cars during May 2018 against the production of 18,094 units in May 2017, the PBS data revealed.

The production of tractors also witnessed an upward growth of 19.56 per cent by growing from 5,746 units in May 2017 to 6,870 units in May 2018.

The production of LCVs witnessed decrease of 12.96 per cent in production by going down from the output of 2,368 units in May 2017 to 2,061 units in May 2018.

The output of trucks witnessed the negative growth of 7.02 per cent by going down from the output of 869 units in May 2017 to 808 units in May 2018 while the output of buses declined by 19.51 per cent by declining from 82 units to 66 units.

It is pertinent to mention here that the overall 'Large Scale Manufacturing Industries' (LSMI) of the country witnessed the growth of 6 per cent during the first eleven months of the current fiscal year compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The country’s LSMI Quantum Index Numbers (QIM) was recorded at 149.19 points during July-May (2017-18) against 140.75 points during July-May (2016-17), showing growth of 6 per cent.

The highest growth of 3.62 per cent was witnessed in the indices monitored by Ministry of Industries, followed by 1.58 per cent growth in the products monitored by Provincial Bureaus of Statistics (PBOS) and 0.80 growth in the indices of Oil Companies Advisory Committee (OCAC).

On yearly basis, the industrial growth increased by 2.76 per cent during May 2018 as compared to same month of last year, however, on month-to-month basis, the industrial growth decreased by 11.63 per cent in May 2018 when compared to growth of April 2018, the PBS data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dewan Motors / Daehan Motors automobile plants back in operations..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

Still 10 years behind our neighbors.
Auto industry need 10+ billions investment in few years to put it in the right track.


----------



## VCheng

So will the New Auto Policy announced by the previous government be continued? When are the new models hitting the streets?


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers Launching Soon from Swat.*

*Swat to Lahore, Rawalpindi and Peshawar. Business, Executive, Coaster and Hi-Roof service.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

ghazi52 said:


> Dewan Motors / Daehan Motors automobile plants back in operations..


@ghazi52 most of your pictures didn't even open what's the reason behind it.?


----------



## airmarshal

Pakistan size of market does not allow big volumes of production. Government must change policy to make auto industry export oriented like Thailand and Morocco. Only then will Pakistan get the big investments. 

Auto industry is the backbone of engineering industry and can rapidly create jobs across the country as the supply chain is massive and big volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

CBU units of Toyota Rush reached Karachi Port. Toyota plans to launch Toyota Rush in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

STRANGER BIRD said:


> CBU units of Toyota Rush reached Karachi Port. Toyota plans to launch Toyota Rush in Pakistan




If it is priced over 2.3mil it'll fail


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Super Power Launches Sultan 250cc Sports Bike in Pakistan Pricing There has been no word yet on its price yet. However, reports say that the company is expected to launch it within the Rs 290,000 point The Sultan 250cc will be available in 2 colors at launch – White and Black

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PUMA ENERGY of Singapore (owned by Geneva-based oil trading company, Trafigura,world’s second largest private oil trader after Vitol) purchased Admore Oil Marketing for $40 million It bought 51 percent share of Pakistan Admore fuel retailers in 2017 

Puma energy 
introduce new platform 
DONG FeNG 10 wheeler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sucha Kuggu

Nice to see shine of these cars, but more important is indigenization and skilled labor/employment and China looks to the best hope.
We should make sure inferior quality products do not discourage public demand for these cars and from potential welcome of Chines manufacturing and exporting from hare on to Gulf etc like better products by Lifan still not very much visible on scene.


----------



## ghazi52

Master Motors to launch Changan vehicles on 15th September 2018

For now, they are launching two pickups M8 and M9 and an MPV Karvaan on 15th September 2018. However, the SUV will be launched in 2020.

The company has not disclosed the prices yet, but it is expected that the MPV Karvaan will be priced around 1,000,000 rupees, and M8 and M9 will be priced at around 850,000 and 900,000 rupees, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan #38, was #41 in 2016:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Toyota launches its mini-SUV ‘Rush’ in Pakistan from Rs. 3,660,000. The Toyota Rush is here to compete against Honda BRV and Suzuki Vitara. The Toyota Rus is the all-new second-generation vehicle from the mini-SUV lineup. It is a 1500cc compact SUV powered by a 1.5-litre petrol +

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

I know this might be a stupid comment but I Hate that Pakistan is an RHD country


----------



## Mugwop

ghazi52 said:


> *Motorcycle production up 15.44pc in FY 2017-18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The production of motorcycles during the first eleven months of fiscal year (2017-18) increased by 15.44 per cent as against the corresponding period of last year, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.
> 
> As many as 2,650,233 motorcycles were manufactured during July-May (2017-18) against the output of 2,295,846 during July-May (2016-17), showing growth of 15.44 per cent, the latest PBS production data revealed.
> 
> The production of cars and jeeps witnessed 20.10 per cent increase during the period under review as 214,904 jeeps and cars were manufactured during July-May (2017-18) against the production of 178,944 units during July-May (2016-17).
> 
> The production of light commercial vehicles (LCVs) witnessed an increase of 18.54 per cent in production during the period under review by growing from 22,927 units last year to 27,178 million during 2017-18.
> 
> The production of tractors also increased from 50,049 units last year to 67,371 units, showing growth of 34.61 per cent while the production of trucks increased by 20.27 per cent, from 7,104 units to 8,544 units.
> 
> However, the production of buses during the period under review witnessed the negative growth of 31.54 per cent by going down from the output of 1,043 units to 714 units.
> 
> Meanwhile, on the year-on-year basis, the production of motorcycles increased by 14.57 per cent by growing from the output of 231,295 units in May 2017 to 264,984 units in May 2018.
> 
> The production of tractors also witnessed an upward growth of 19.56 per cent by growing from 5,746 units in May 2017 to 6,870 units in May 2018.
> 
> The production of jeeps and cars increased by 0.74 per cent as the country manufactured 18,227 jeeps and cars during May 2018 against the production of 18,094 units in May 2017, the PBS data revealed.
> 
> The production of tractors also witnessed an upward growth of 19.56 per cent by growing from 5,746 units in May 2017 to 6,870 units in May 2018.
> 
> The production of LCVs witnessed decrease of 12.96 per cent in production by going down from the output of 2,368 units in May 2017 to 2,061 units in May 2018.
> 
> The output of trucks witnessed the negative growth of 7.02 per cent by going down from the output of 869 units in May 2017 to 808 units in May 2018 while the output of buses declined by 19.51 per cent by declining from 82 units to 66 units.
> 
> It is pertinent to mention here that the overall 'Large Scale Manufacturing Industries' (LSMI) of the country witnessed the growth of 6 per cent during the first eleven months of the current fiscal year compared to the corresponding period of last year.
> 
> The country’s LSMI Quantum Index Numbers (QIM) was recorded at 149.19 points during July-May (2017-18) against 140.75 points during July-May (2016-17), showing growth of 6 per cent.
> 
> The highest growth of 3.62 per cent was witnessed in the indices monitored by Ministry of Industries, followed by 1.58 per cent growth in the products monitored by Provincial Bureaus of Statistics (PBOS) and 0.80 growth in the indices of Oil Companies Advisory Committee (OCAC).
> 
> On yearly basis, the industrial growth increased by 2.76 per cent during May 2018 as compared to same month of last year, however, on month-to-month basis, the industrial growth decreased by 11.63 per cent in May 2018 when compared to growth of April 2018, the PBS data revealed.


This should stop ASAP! Motorcycles are a cancer in Pakistan


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Mugwop said:


> This should stop ASAP! Motorcycles are a cancer in Pakistan



Why people should buy car when they can carry same number of passengers on bike?

Enforce traffic rules problem will be solved automatically.


----------



## Mugwop

ALi Rizwan said:


> Why people should buy car when they can carry same number of passengers on bike?
> 
> Enforce traffic rules problem will be solved automatically.


Most traffic rules are violated by motorcyclists. When confronted they play the "poor man card" yet endanger everyone's life around them. I don't know who will enforce new better laws

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

are


STRANGER BIRD said:


> CBU units of Toyota Rush reached Karachi Port. Toyota plans to launch Toyota Rush in Pakistan


are these not taxed??


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Mugwop said:


> Most traffic rules are violated by motorcyclists. When confronted they play the "poor man card" yet endanger everyone's life around them. I don't know who will enforce new better laws



Sir you are absolutely right about biker.

But you don't need new law you need to implement existing law.

For Example Bike is for 2 person only but whole family ride on it.

Similarly kids are placed on front(Fuel Tank) is also wrong.

Everyone should ware helmet.

Sitting sideways is also dangerous i don't know if law prohibit it but in small cities and villages woman's don't sit sideways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

ALi Rizwan said:


> Sir you are absolutely right about biker.
> 
> But you don't need new law you need to implement existing law.
> 
> For Example Bike is for 2 person only but whole family ride on it.
> 
> Similarly kids are placed on front(Fuel Tank) is also wrong.
> 
> Everyone should ware helmet.
> 
> Sitting sideways is also dangerous i don't know if law prohibit it but in small cities and villages woman's don't sit sideways.


I don't know much about Pakistani laws since they aren't implemented like they should be but I do know that it's very difficult to deal with Pakistani drivers and road rage. Only a draconian law will straighten them out. 
All cars assembled in Pakistani aren't nearly good as the original yet sold at a ridiculous price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Al-Futtaim Group to invest $230m in *Pakistan’*s automobile sector *AlFuttaim* Group, a large conglomerate operating in the United Arab Emirates, has decided to invest $230 million in Pakistan’s automobile sector through a joint venture (JV) with French carmaker,* Renault.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Mugwop said:


> I don't know much about Pakistani laws since they aren't implemented like they should be but I do know that it's very difficult to deal with Pakistani drivers and road rage. Only a draconian law will straighten them out.
> All cars assembled in Pakistani aren't nearly good as the original yet sold at a ridiculous price.



Only Solution is that all rules should be strictly followed and e-challan which is operational in Lahore.

They are giving exception to bikers that is why we have more bikes on roads.
3 adult can't ride on a bike but whole family woman's and children's are ok no limit & no helmet except driver.


----------



## Mugwop

ALi Rizwan said:


> Only Solution is that all rules should be strictly followed and e-challan which is operational in Lahore.
> 
> They are giving exception to bikers that is why we have more bikes on roads.
> 3 adult can't ride on a bike but whole family woman's and children's are ok no limit & no helmet except driver.


Why are they giving exception to bikers?


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Mugwop said:


> Why are they giving exception to bikers?


Because of women and kids. Law don't differentiate but for Traffic Warden Tripling law don't applied on family.


----------



## Mugwop

ALi Rizwan said:


> Because of women and kids. Law don't differentiate but for Traffic Warden Tripling law don't applied on family.


Oh! So these clever bikers outsmarted the law. I hope I.K takes this into consideration.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Mugwop said:


> Oh! So these clever bikers outsmarted the law. I hope I.K takes this into consideration.


sir they didn't outsmart the law its just that traffic wardens who looks the other way when it comes to family and its going for long long time.
If we are taking about traffic law and safety then first woman should be banned from sitting sideways because its more dangerous then riding bike without helmet.


----------



## ghazi52

*First unit C380 of Renault Truck delivered by Ghandhara Nissan Limited .*














*VPL Limited has delivered first batch of 10 units UD TRUCKS (6×2) to customers, BSL. Logistics*


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Suzuki is well on course to introduce the Alto 660cc in Pakistan. The new Alto will replace the 30-year old Mehran as the entry level hatchback in Pak Suzuki’s product lineup.


There are more details regarding the new Alto 660cc now available with us. The Alto will be launched towards the first quarter of 2019. The company will be delivering the last batch of Mehran by March 2019, as bookings for the infamous hatchback are already closed.

Engine


It will be powered by a 660cc non hybrid engine that will be imported, and will be paired to locally built transmissions. Although the Japanese hybrid variants claim a 36 km/liter fuel economy figures, according to sources the Pak Suzuki non hybrid variant will still be capable of delivering over 20 km in a liter.


Variants
There will be 3 variants available with the new Alto. The base VX, VXR manual and VXR automatic. It is also being reported that the VXR will come equipped with power steering as standard while the base VX will be a stripped yet low priced version.


Price
It is being reported that the base VX variant will be the cheapest one with prices dangling around 9 lac. The VXR manual version will ideally cost between 9 to 10 lac whereas the most equipped automatic variant will exceed 10 lac price range. However, the estimated prices may vary considering the recent trend of price increase due to depreciating Rupee value against the US Dollar.

Booking
Although the vehicle will be launched in Q1 2019, Pak Suzuki may reveal the product and pricing in coming months in order to start taking the bookings. We will keep our readers updated on this regard.

*The new Alto will be assembled in Pakistan with more than 40% locally produced parts. Pak Suzuki has also sent 3 locally assembled units to Japan for testing and approval from Suzuki headquarters.*


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> Pak Suzuki is well on course to introduce the Alto 660cc in Pakistan. The new Alto will replace the 30-year old Mehran as the entry level hatchback in Pak Suzuki’s product lineup.
> 
> 
> There are more details regarding the new Alto 660cc now available with us. The Alto will be launched towards the first quarter of 2019. The company will be delivering the last batch of Mehran by March 2019, as bookings for the infamous hatchback are already closed.
> 
> Engine
> 
> 
> It will be powered by a 660cc non hybrid engine that will be imported, and will be paired to locally built transmissions. Although the Japanese hybrid variants claim a 36 km/liter fuel economy figures, according to sources the Pak Suzuki non hybrid variant will still be capable of delivering over 20 km in a liter.
> 
> 
> Variants
> There will be 3 variants available with the new Alto. The base VX, VXR manual and VXR automatic. It is also being reported that the VXR will come equipped with power steering as standard while the base VX will be a stripped yet low priced version.
> 
> 
> Price
> It is being reported that the base VX variant will be the cheapest one with prices dangling around 9 lac. The VXR manual version will ideally cost between 9 to 10 lac whereas the most equipped automatic variant will exceed 10 lac price range. However, the estimated prices may vary considering the recent trend of price increase due to depreciating Rupee value against the US Dollar.
> 
> Booking
> Although the vehicle will be launched in Q1 2019, Pak Suzuki may reveal the product and pricing in coming months in order to start taking the bookings. We will keep our readers updated on this regard.
> 
> *The new Alto will be assembled in Pakistan with more than 40% locally produced parts. Pak Suzuki has also sent 3 locally assembled units to Japan for testing and approval from Suzuki headquarters.*


same garbage with different name sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

How about this.....
For 8 lacs, Toyota Aygo
Looks better than this crap of Alto

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: Master Motors Ltd, in a joint venture partnership with Changan International, China’s top automobile maker, has officially launched a range of light commercial vehicles (LCVs) at their first authorised dealership in the provincial capital of Punjab, a statement said.

The statement said Changan Bilal Automobiles, the joint venture company, have initially put on sale Changan M9, a pick-up, and Changan Karavan, a passenger van. The statement said that with an ex-factory price tag of Rs919,000, Changan M9 is a 9x5 foot 1-ton pick-up with a class leading C10 gasoline engine having 1000 cc 16-valve dual overhead cam (DOHC).


----------



## ghazi52

*

LAHORE: *Honda Atlas Cars Pakistan Limited (HACPL) celebrated the 400,000 units of cumulative automobile production at its factory in Manga Mandi, Lahore. At the ceremony, BR-V rolled off from the production line, commemorating the 400,000th unit produced.

All Honda models contributed in achieving this goal. Honda City was the major contributor with 53 per cent or 211,914 units, followed closely by Civic with 174,707 units or 44 per cent. BR-V, the newly-launched model in 2017, accounted for 3 per cent producing 13,379 units.

HACPL President and CEO Hironobu Yoshimura, Production Vice President Kenichi Matsuo, Admin & HR Vice President Masood Ur Rehman Rehmani along with other top management officials attended the ceremony.

Hironobu Yoshimura said, “I would like to express my heartfelt appreciation to Pakistani customers for their trust and strong support, which made us achieving another important production milestone. We will continue to provide best quality products that go beyond the customers’ expectations.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

STRANGER BIRD said:


> Al-Futtaim Group to invest $230m in *Pakistan’*s automobile sector *AlFuttaim* Group, a large conglomerate operating in the United Arab Emirates, has decided to invest $230 million in Pakistan’s automobile sector through a joint venture (JV) with French carmaker,* Renault.*



I am hoping that Renault does major investment in Pakistani just like they have done it in other countries. Toyota and Honda need a major competition in Pakistan to increase the quality and bring down the car Prices.


----------



## RangeMaster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056126270029946881


----------



## ghazi52

*Kia-Lucky Motors Pakistan Limited Plant Under Construction in Karachi .....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Ghandhara Launching Isuzu D-Max This Week*








Ghandhara Industries Limited (GIL) is all set to launch the Isuzu D-Max in Pakistan. According to our information, the initial batch of D-Max units have also been dispatched to the dealerships.





*
*
The bookings of Isuzu D-Max will be opened this week and the deliveries will be made within 15 days after the booking. Although GIL is yet to officially announce the prices, according to our sources the price of the top-spec 3.0 liter D-Max V-Cross will be PKR 46.75 lac, which makes it 7.24 lac cheaper than the flagship Toyota Hilux 2.8 liter Revo-V Automatic which cost PKR 53.99 lac.







The Isuzu D-Max will be available with two engines, in single and double cabin configurations with standard and premium trim options. Available with manual as well as automatic transmission, the Isuzu D-Max range will go head to head against the Toyota Hilux range of pickups in Pakistan. It will also be the first time when the Toyota Hilux range is going to be challenged by a competitor in our market.



It is also being reported that Isuzu D-Max will offer more than Toyota Hilux and its flagship Revo variant, while retaining a lower price tag. Stay tuned to* CarSpiritPK* for more information on Isuzu D-Max in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> *Ghandhara Launching Isuzu D-Max This Week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghandhara Industries Limited (GIL) is all set to launch the Isuzu D-Max in Pakistan. According to our information, the initial batch of D-Max units have also been dispatched to the dealerships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> The bookings of Isuzu D-Max will be opened this week and the deliveries will be made within 15 days after the booking. Although GIL is yet to officially announce the prices, according to our sources the price of the top-spec 3.0 liter D-Max V-Cross will be PKR 46.75 lac, which makes it 7.24 lac cheaper than the flagship Toyota Hilux 2.8 liter Revo-V Automatic which cost PKR 53.99 lac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Isuzu D-Max will be available with two engines, in single and double cabin configurations with standard and premium trim options. Available with manual as well as automatic transmission, the Isuzu D-Max range will go head to head against the Toyota Hilux range of pickups in Pakistan. It will also be the first time when the Toyota Hilux range is going to be challenged by a competitor in our market.
> 
> 
> 
> It is also being reported that Isuzu D-Max will offer more than Toyota Hilux and its flagship Revo variant, while retaining a lower price tag. Stay tuned to* CarSpiritPK* for more information on Isuzu D-Max in Pakistan.




wow nice
this is gonna give Toyota a run for their money


----------



## Yankee-stani

Toyota and Suzuki has unfair advantage in Pak because of high import tarrifs


----------



## ghazi52

*KingLong Automotive to Assemble Buses and Trucks in Pakistan *

A Chinese automobile company is planning to set up a plant in Pakistan to assemble commercial vehicles.

One of the leading automotive companies in China, King Long Industry in collaboration with Pakistan’s Shine Autos is contemplating to establish an auto assembly plant near Lahore, as per local media reports.

They have completed the initial paperwork, and now an official request has been made to acquire a 100-acre land for the factory.

According to available documents, the joint venture is projected to attract an investment of $200 million. The company will produce both buses and trucks at the plant.

“Initially, the JV plans to produce three types of commercial vehicles, including commercial vehicles with a capacity of 15 passengers, buses with a capacity of 58 passengers, and mini truck of different capacities,” according to official documents.

*Auto Policy 2016-21
*
The joint venture has been planned so that the Chinese automotive company could capitalize on the incentives the Pakistan Auto Policy 2016-21 offers to new investors.

The policy aims to promote the automotive industry by bringing in more investment, and ensure better quality.

Under the policy, the government has allowed investors duty-free import of machinery and plants for setting up their manufacturing facilities in the country.

After groundbreaking of their projects, foreign companies can also import 100 completely built units (CBUs) of the same variants at 50 per cent of the regular duty for test marketing.

The policy also lets new investors import non-localized parts at a reduced duty rate for a period of five years. Similarly, the companies can import localized parts at 25 per cent duty.

Another Chinese auto giant, *Changan Motors in collaboration with Master Motors* have established a plant in Karachi where they are manufacturing crossover SUVs as well as light commercial vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*

On 7th November 2018, the renowned automotive venture Volkswagen AG and Pakistan Premier Motors Ltd (PML) signed the final legal agreement for manufacturing commercial vehicles.*











The agreement between both the parties is based on the licensing contract of CKD Assembly in Karachi. This venture will prove to be a great addition in the automotive sector of Pakistan and would help fill the gap of vehicle supply in the country.

There was a great hype back in 2017 when Volkswagen and Premier Motors Ltd signed a Letter of Intent on 22nd June. The company has decided to influx investment in Pakistan. The Board Member of Management of German Automaker Volkswagen Dr. Joseph Baumert met the premier at his office, and the premier assured him that the government would make sure that the company gets all the facilities and help it needs.

After the Auto Policy 2016-21, many foreign automakers have collaborated with local companies to build vehicle manufacturing plant in Pakistan. The government strives to facilitate the new entrants in every possible way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Volkswagen – the world’s largest automobile manufacturer – has entered into an agreement with a local luxury brands dealer for the assembly of vehicles in Pakistan, becoming the second European carmaker that will make inroads to capture the Japanese-dominated market.

Volkswagen AG and Premier Motors Limited inked the agreement in Hanover, Germany, earlier this month, according to officials of the Board of Investment (BOI). Premier Motors would assemble vehicles from completely knocked-down (CKD) kits, they added.

Against earlier expectations that Volkswagen will assemble two variants, the Germany-based company has decided to assemble four types of vehicles in three phases.

In partnership with Premier Systems Private Limited – the authorised importer of Audi vehicles in the country, Volkswagen will assemble Amarok, Transporter T-6, Caddy and Skoda in Pakistan, according to the BOI officials.

Volkswagen is the second European carmaker that has entered Pakistan. Earlier, Groupe Renault had inked an agreement for the assembly of passenger vehicles in the country.

New South Korean and European entrants are expected to break the monopoly of the three Japanese vehicle assemblers that in the past three decades have failed to localise car production. Japanese vehicles are highly price-sensitive to exchange rate movements due to failure of the assemblers to fully implement the deletion plan despite getting billions of dollars in tax benefits.

All the three Japanese assemblers have massively increased prices of their variants in the past one year due to sharp rupee depreciation against the US dollar. Had these assemblers implemented the deletion plans, the consumers would have been protected from huge price hikes.

The last Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government had approved a new automobile policy in an attempt to break the monopoly of the three existing players and ensure new foreign investment in the growing automobile sector.

The Volkswagen project at its full capacity is expected to generate up to €500 million annually in exports and €200 million in duties and taxes for Pakistan, said the officials. These estimates suggest that the manufacturer also wants to export vehicles to the regional countries from Pakistan.

In the first phase, 28,000 units of Amarok and Transporter T-6 light commercial vehicles would be assembled in Karachi, according to the officials. The direct comparison of Amarok can be drawn with Toyota’s Revo.

In the second phase, Volkswagen will assemble Caddy and in the third phase Skoda vehicles will be assembled.

The company estimates generating 5,400 jobs which include 1,400 direct jobs. During his telephonic conversation with German Chancellor Angela Merkel, Prime Minister Imran Khan had expressed the desire that a German carmaker should enter Pakistan.

The company plans to have at least 40 dealerships across the country. According to a story published in this paper last year, Volkswagen Commercial will use the same plant Audi intends to build for the assembly of its own vehicles in Karachi. Audi AG, the German carmaker, is owned by the Volkswagen Group.

Nishat Mills – a textile giant – has also announced that it will bring vehicles to the Pakistan market by the end of 2019 in collaboration with Hyundai. Lucky Cement – one of the country’s largest cement manufacturers – has already announced its partnership with Kia Motors.

Various researches suggest that only 17 out of every 1,000 Pakistanis own a car as compared to 22 in India and around 600 in Japan and some European countries, offering huge business opportunities. But increasing interest rates coupled with higher vehicle prices may affect sales of the automobile sector.


----------



## ghazi52

1st United Car ‘Bravo’ Roll Out Ceremony held at United Car Assembly plant on Nov 26, 2018 in Lahore.

Ribbon Cut by Respectable Mother of Mr. Sana Ullah Ch,Mr.Zaka Ullah Ch,Mr. Abaid Ullah Ch and Mr.Zia Ullah Ch.

After the roll out ceremony, while talking to Automark on phone MD of United Motors, Sana Ullah Choudary said

“We thanks to Allah Almighty that today we are standing at an assembly plant of our locally assembled car, we hope that people will like our product and soon the vehicle will be available at our 3S dealerships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*JW Forland Auto to launch $150m project in Pakistan today*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
November 30, 2018

JW Forland Auto is launching its project of one hundred fifty million dollars in Pakistan on Friday.

In a tweet, Finance Minister Asad Umar said auto sector of the country is getting significant new investment. 

He said the government's ultimate goal is to make Pakistan a regional hub for manufacturing auto parts and automobiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Millat Tractors Limited organised the celebration ceremony to mark the company’s success in exports of its products and achieving high sales record in the current fiscal year. While speaking at a celebration ceremony Abdul Razak Dawood said that value-added engineering products could earn much needed foreign exchange and generates a plenty of revenue for the country besides making it self-sufficient locally.

Millat Group’s Chairman Sikandar Mustafa Khan and Millat Tractors Limited’s Chief Executive Officer S M Irfan Aqueel were also present on the occasion.

*Abdul Razak Dawood also inaugurated the export consignments of tractors being sent to Tanzania and Madagascar. He said that it is remarkable event and achievement that Millat had taken the lead in the automobile sector by setting up a broad vending base and exporting its products successfully in the global markets, which will not only portray a positive and soft image of Pakistan but also will result in saving and earning of foreign exchange.*

*He was briefed that the company is being manufactured products including Millat made Massey Ferguson tractors, tractor engines, electro pack engines, assemblies and sub-assemblies of spare parts that are being exported to Europe, Africa, South Asia, Turkey and Australia.*

The exports have been a result of Millat’s agreement with their Principal AGCO, signed in 2015. It is important to note that Millat made products were competing in the global markets not only because of its affordable price ranges but also for good quality and high standards.

He also evaluated two newly manufactured tractor models, MF 360-4wd and MF 375- 4wd ready for export to global and local markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ALi Rizwan

ghazi52 said:


> Millat Tractors Limited organised the celebration ceremony to mark the company’s success in exports of its products and achieving high sales record in the current fiscal year..


Good.
Millat has huge potential and as compared to others. Millat is mostly if not completely local manufacturing.


----------



## ghazi52

*Atlas Honda has showcased 2019 CB 125 F for its customers in Pakistan.*

CB 125 F 2019 is available in two different trims, i.e., basic and special edition. It sports a four-stroke OHV air-cooled engine just as the CG 125. 












..

Pak Suzuki’s all-new 2019 Gixxer 150CC SF is in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Jolta Technologies PVT Ltd. is organising an e-bike roadshow at Arfa Software Technology Park today i.e. 7th January 2019.






The event will start sharp at 4:30 pm. As per the details, two Jolta e-bikes; JE-70 and JE-125 will be displayed at the technology park for the public. Free test rides will be given to the people so they can experience the electric bike. Note that the company is not manufacturing electric bikes, it just converts them from a gasoline-powered vehicle to an e-bike. Once the bike is converted to an e-bike, there’s no need for fuel or oil change.

The main aim of this event is to showcase the potential of e-bike kits, which the company is offering at reasonable prices.

While speaking with PakWheels.com, an official of the company said that they are making cheap batteries for the bikes compared to the ones that are being produced in China. Our product, the e-bike kit is wholly being produced locally, he asserted.

Orders are also opened for electric kits, the kit for a 70cc bike costs PKR 46,500 and for 125 bike PKR 80,000. This is a five-day event, which will end on 11th January 2019.

The JE-70 bike covers up to 60 KMs in one full charge and the top speed is 50 Kms per hour. On the other hand, the JE-125 can cover up to 120 Kms in one full charge and the top speed is 80 kilometres per hour. The advantages of these bikes are that they are environmental-friendly, no emission whatsoever. Furthermore, no noise pollution as well because it runs on an electric motor, not an engine and it is cheaper than the gasoline-powered bike.

However, there is also a downside of these bikes and that is they take a long time to charge/recharge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Changan Pakistan's U/C plant as of October 23, 2018*

Master motors main plant is located elsewhere, considering that they are setting up a separate plant for changan alone shows that they are serious (at least hope so ) 







*Also it seems like karakoram motors is building something



*






*

And Ghandhara plant has a new structure, for datsun maybe? Attaching a new and an old pic*















*

This appears to be hyundai nishat motors U/C plant*


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> *Changan Pakistan's U/C plant as of October 23, 2018*
> 
> Master motors main plant is located elsewhere, considering that they are setting up a separate plant for changan alone shows that they are serious (at least hope so )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also it seems like karakoram motors is building something
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> And Ghandhara plant has a new structure, for datsun maybe? Attaching a new and an old pic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> This appears to be hyundai nishat motors U/C plant*



What does karakuram motors make ??


----------



## Moon

bananarepublic said:


> What does karakuram motors make ??


Remember Cherry QQ?
And a few Changans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Mr.Meap said:


> Remember Cherry QQ?
> And a few Changans



Huh ...
And who owns karakuram motors... I think they also manufactured trucks too.


----------



## ghazi52

Nishat hyundai plant














FAISALABAD: 

Pakistan is set to see locally-assembled Hyundai cars roll out in March 2020, said an official privy to the development, as South Asia’s second largest economy braces for greater variety of vehicles on its expanding roads.


Hyundai, which is setting up a plant in Faisalabad spread across 66 acres, is partnering with local conglomerate Nishat Group to venture into Pakistan’s increasing but Japanese-dominated auto sector.

The South Korean carmaker has shared its operational plan with the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC), the body overseeing the special economic zone on which the plant is located, and is expected to roll out locally-assembled vehicles by the end of the first quarter of 2020.

“The company plans to produce 7,000 units in its first year,”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Master Motor is starting this year the assembling of Iveco trucks, which is the first Italian automotive brand being manufactured in Pakistan.

*#MasterMotor, #Iveco, #Italiantrucks, #automakers, #automobileindustry #Pakistan #Italy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

United Bravo being delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*With lifting of curbs, auto industry sees rise in demand*

KARACHI: In a bid to provide relief to the car manufacturing industry, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government has lifted the restriction on new vehicle purchase by non-filers of tax returns, who can now buy cars of up to 1,300cc engine capacity.

However, the government has decided to increase the rate of advance income tax on the purchase of vehicles by the non-filers. The previous Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government had barred the non-filers from buying new vehicles, irrespective of the engine capacity.

“The government is relaxing the restriction on non-filers in the purchase of locally manufactured vehicles of up to 1,300cc,” said Finance Minister Asad Umar while presenting the Finance Supplementary (Second Amendment) Bill 2019. “It is a good decision; the government had tried to take a similar step in the previous mini-budget, but political pressure prevented it from taking the step,” said Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts and Accessories Manufacturers (Paapam) former chairman Aamir Allawala.


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: The local auto industry was divided on the withdrawal of the ban on non- filers purchasing new cars.*

*Allowing non-filers to buy vehicles up to 1,300cc vehicles will mainly benefit assemblers of Suzuki and Toyota vehicles, many of them told Dawn, adding the decision did not bring any relief to the assemblers of heavy commercial vehicles (HCV).*

Finance Minister Asad Umar in his speech said that with the leverage of allowing purchase of locally manufactured cars up till 1,300cc capacity, non-filers will be required to pay higher taxes.

Taxes on cars with engine capacity of 1800cc and above have also been increased. Assemblers said that the details of increase in tax on non-filers are yet to be revealed.

“We had strongly urged the government to remove the ban on non-filers for all vehicles but the mini-budget had ignored the HCV segment,” Director General Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association (PAMA), Abdul Waheed Khan said.

He was of the view that the non-filers are already identified and are paying extra taxes. Besides, all the assemblers regularly provide details of their sales to filers and non-filers to the government.

“When a non-filer can easily buy costly luxury items and accessories like watches, jewellery or household items, then why the government wants the automobile sector to suffer by barring them from purchasing vehicles,” Waheed said.

*Meanwhile, an assembler said Honda Atlas Cars (HAC) may face problems as it rolls out above 1,300cc in Honda Civic and City models.*

*A heavy vehicle assembler said, “Our industry may remain in despair as truck sales have already been on the decline for the last six months compared to the improved sales of buses.”*

*CEO Master Motor Corporation, Danial Malik, while claiming the overall budget was good and pro-industry, said all trucks should be allowed for non-filers since they move the basic economy.*

He said the greenfield investors in auto sector should also be given a 10 per cent sales tax reduction on machinery imports.

Spokesperson of Pak Suzuki Motor Company Limited (PSMCL), Shafiq Ahmed Sheikh said production and sales of 800-1,300cc would boost and the vending industry would flourish. The ban on these vehicles from July 2018 had hit the PSMCL and their vendors hard.

An analyst at Top Line Securities said allowing non-filers purchasing motor vehicles 1300cc and below would prove positive for the local auto sector’s sales volumes as approximately 75 per cent cars are 1,300cc or below.

This will likely have a 2-5pc impact on the net earnings of the auto assemblers.Duty on cars above 1800cc has been increased which would prove positive for Honda Atlas and Indus Motors as this would discourage imports of 1,800cc above cars, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Suzuki is launching locally assembled 660cc Suzuki Alto in the second quarter of 2019. The launching is expected to be after Eid-ul-Fitr and locally production will be started from mid April 2019.

The Suzuki Alto 2019 will have three variants. Two variants will be manual and one will be automatic. The high spec manual variant and the auto variant will have a power steering. The transmission is locally assembled while the engine of the vehicle has been imported. According to the our information the car will have a similar transmission as that available in Suzuki Wagon R.

As it is already announced that Pak Suzuki is discontinuing its iconic car Suzuki Mehran in first quarter of 2019. In order to avoid surplus assembly, Suzuki has also asked its vendors to limit the production parts of Mehran. It is considered that Suzuki Alto is being introduced in place of Mehran.

The expected price of Suzuki Alto 2019 is in the finalising phase, however, some know sources say that the car will be around PKR 9 to 10 lac. The manual variant will be around PKR 900,000 and the auto variant will be price around Rs 10 lacs


----------



## ghazi52

February 1, 2019





KLM, a joint venture between the Lucky group and South Korea’s Kia Motors, is an enterprise worth Rs 20 billion including Rs 14 billion in investment from the Yunus Brothers Group, the parent company of KLM. 


KARACHI: *Kia Lucky Motors Pakistan Limited* (KLM), one of the eight new prospective entrants into the automobile sector, has announced that it will begin commercial production of vehicles by September 2019.

“[KLM] targets to start production in the first quarter of financial year 2019-20,” read a notification sent to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Thursday.

Kia started the sale of imported completely built units (CBU) on June 1, 2018. It has established company-owned and third-party operated dealerships in some selected metropolitan cities in Pakistan. KLM, a joint venture between the Lucky group and South Korea’s Kia Motors, is an enterprise worth Rs 20 billion including Rs 14 billion in investment from the Yunus Brothers Group (YBG), the parent company of KLM.

The joint venture aims to manufacture, assemble, market and distribute all kinds of Kia vehicles, parts and accessories under licence from Kia Motors Corporation.

“KLM’s plant construction is in full swing,” said KLM Chief Operating Officer Muhammad Faisal. The plant, being built at Bin Qasim Industrial Park (BQIP), is awaiting electricity, gas and other utilities. “Lack of amenities may become a bottleneck, but work on our part is in full gear,” said the COO.

YBG is also investing in the power sector by setting up a 660-megawatt plant and targets to commence commercial operation on March 1, 2021, according to the bourse filing.

“The lignite coal-based power plant is progressing well and as per project implementation schedule,” it said. Leveling work at the project site started in January 2019 and civil work is expected to begin in March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

ghazi52 said:


> Kia started the sale of imported completely built units (CBU) on June 1, 2018.


They are offering only Grand Carnival right? Man their Cerato is a beauty here is KSA it's really really popular.


----------



## ghazi52

*General Tyres to set up $300m Faisalabad plant*

CEO urges FBR to ensure that no tyre is sold in the market without proper documentation
General Tyre and Rubber Company of Pakistan (GTR), the largest tyre manufacturer in Pakistan, has planned to invest $300 million to set up its new unit in the Special Economic Zone (SEZ) in Faisalabad.

GTR, which was established in Pakistan in 1963 and is presently facilitating 20pc of the demand of tyres in the country, would be setting up the new unit in Punjab as part of its expansion plan.

Talking to a group of Islamabad-based journalists, GTR Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director Hussain Kuli Khan said the company’s board has approved the investment in the SEZ being established under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). He said that GTR has already purchased land in this regard.

Apart from the new investment plant, the company, established to help meet the local demand for tyres, has also upgraded its capacity by investing a huge amount in the shape of latest equipment.

GTR, presently producing 2.5 million automotive tyres and one million motorcycle tyres, is also in talks with the new entrants, including Kia Motors, Renault and Hyundai, so as to meet their future demands.

It is pertinent to mention that out of the total 13 million automotive and 17 million motorcycle markets, 45pc of the demand is fulfilled through smuggled tyres.

The CEO deplored that despite huge losses incurred by the local industry, the government is yet to take concrete steps to curb the menace of smuggling, especially through Afghan Transit Trade.

He said that major issues faced by the tyre industry must be resolved at the earliest in order to safeguard this capital-intensive sector, which is not only creating thousands of jobs, but also helping other industries bring foreign direct investment in the country.

“Owing to the influx of smuggled tyres, many local industries have either shut down their operations or have been forced to move out, which has resulted in unemployment,” the CEO said. “The most alarming part in this regard is the smuggling and use of winter tyres, which causes frequent accidents in Pakistan. For many years, smugglers pick up used winter tyres on free of cost basis from Europe, Japan etc. and import them into Afghanistan under the Transit Trade Agreement (TTA). The used winter tyres are then smuggled into Pakistan. These tyres are dangerous as they are only meant to be used in temperature below 0 degrees Celsius.”

Talking about another trend of illegal trade of tyres, Hussain Kuli Khan said reports and visual evidence have been received regarding the import of “tyres containing hidden tyres”, which are smaller in size and fixed within the mother tyres.

“The legal importers usually pay duty and taxes on the mother tyre while three to four smaller tyres, stored inside the mother tyre, get away from duties. Misdeclaration of sizes of the tyre has also been an issue at Customs,” he lamented.

The CEO suggested the Federal Board of Revenue ensure that no tyre is sold in the market without proper documentation.

“FBR should raid markets and seize tyres that the dealers cannot show papers for. This should not be hard as the smugglers are selling these tyres openly in the commercial centres,” Hussain Kuli Khan stressed.

He said the government should maintain strict vigilance on border check-posts, especially at Chaman and LandiKotal, so that smuggled items could be identified and culprits could be punished.

Moreover, he said the government should re-evaluate the data of the items being imported via the Afghan Transit Trade (ATT) and see if the numbers of tyres being imported are supported by the vehicle population in Afghanistan.

“Items under the guise of ATT are either unloaded in Karachi or come back from the Afghan border via smuggling. This needs to be addressed and the customs department needs to ensure that this facility is not misused,” the CEO suggested


----------



## AsifIjaz

The Sandman said:


> They are offering only Grand Carnival right? Man their Cerato is a beauty here is KSA it's really really popular.


Kia has many cars tht can b a hit in pakistan.. 
If priced right Cerrato can definitely give a tough time to altis and civic. It is a solid car. Same way rio can be a city and xli/gli competitor. I dont like rio sedan that much but Rio hatch back is a decent small car. Picanto can literally take over most of the under 1000cc market. Other than cultus aka celerio rest are all simply a no comparison for it.
But the car i would buy if launched in pakistan is optima... If it was sold with a Japanese name tag then it wud be priced atleast 1/4 to 1/3 more.


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Apart from the new investment plant, the company, established to help meet the local demand for tyres, has also upgraded its capacity by investing a huge amount in the shape of latest equipment.



Does this mean General tires are finally going to be up international quality standards? Where does the CEO mention that people may prefer smuggled tires since they offer better quality than the domestic tires?


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> *General Tyres to set up $300m Faisalabad plant*
> 
> CEO urges FBR to ensure that no tyre is sold in the market without proper documentation
> General Tyre and Rubber Company of Pakistan (GTR), the largest tyre manufacturer in Pakistan, has planned to invest $300 million to set up its new unit in the Special Economic Zone (SEZ) in Faisalabad.
> 
> GTR, which was established in Pakistan in 1963 and is presently facilitating 20pc of the demand of tyres in the country, would be setting up the new unit in Punjab as part of its expansion plan.
> 
> Talking to a group of Islamabad-based journalists, GTR Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director Hussain Kuli Khan said the company’s board has approved the investment in the SEZ being established under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). He said that GTR has already purchased land in this regard.
> 
> Apart from the new investment plant, the company, established to help meet the local demand for tyres, has also upgraded its capacity by investing a huge amount in the shape of latest equipment.
> 
> GTR, presently producing 2.5 million automotive tyres and one million motorcycle tyres, is also in talks with the new entrants, including Kia Motors, Renault and Hyundai, so as to meet their future demands.
> 
> It is pertinent to mention that out of the total 13 million automotive and 17 million motorcycle markets, 45pc of the demand is fulfilled through smuggled tyres.
> 
> The CEO deplored that despite huge losses incurred by the local industry, the government is yet to take concrete steps to curb the menace of smuggling, especially through Afghan Transit Trade.
> 
> He said that major issues faced by the tyre industry must be resolved at the earliest in order to safeguard this capital-intensive sector, which is not only creating thousands of jobs, but also helping other industries bring foreign direct investment in the country.
> 
> “Owing to the influx of smuggled tyres, many local industries have either shut down their operations or have been forced to move out, which has resulted in unemployment,” the CEO said. “The most alarming part in this regard is the smuggling and use of winter tyres, which causes frequent accidents in Pakistan. For many years, smugglers pick up used winter tyres on free of cost basis from Europe, Japan etc. and import them into Afghanistan under the Transit Trade Agreement (TTA). The used winter tyres are then smuggled into Pakistan. These tyres are dangerous as they are only meant to be used in temperature below 0 degrees Celsius.”
> 
> Talking about another trend of illegal trade of tyres, Hussain Kuli Khan said reports and visual evidence have been received regarding the import of “tyres containing hidden tyres”, which are smaller in size and fixed within the mother tyres.
> 
> “The legal importers usually pay duty and taxes on the mother tyre while three to four smaller tyres, stored inside the mother tyre, get away from duties. Misdeclaration of sizes of the tyre has also been an issue at Customs,” he lamented.
> 
> The CEO suggested the Federal Board of Revenue ensure that no tyre is sold in the market without proper documentation.
> 
> “FBR should raid markets and seize tyres that the dealers cannot show papers for. This should not be hard as the smugglers are selling these tyres openly in the commercial centres,” Hussain Kuli Khan stressed.
> 
> He said the government should maintain strict vigilance on border check-posts, especially at Chaman and LandiKotal, so that smuggled items could be identified and culprits could be punished.
> 
> Moreover, he said the government should re-evaluate the data of the items being imported via the Afghan Transit Trade (ATT) and see if the numbers of tyres being imported are supported by the vehicle population in Afghanistan.
> 
> “Items under the guise of ATT are either unloaded in Karachi or come back from the Afghan border via smuggling. This needs to be addressed and the customs department needs to ensure that this facility is not misused,” the CEO suggested



General Tires made in Pakistan are of extremely poor quality.


----------



## Chishty4

The South Korean KIA Motors has joined hands with Lucky Group to sell and assemble cars in Pakistan. Note here that the joint venture had already started the sale of imported, completely built units (CBU’s) on 1st June 2018.

Note here that the spotted car is second generation Picanto which comes equipped with various engines including 1.0 L Kappa II MPI I3 and 1.25 L Kappa II MPI I4 engine. Moreover, it comes with 5-speed manual transmission and 4-speed automatic CVT transmission. Furthermore, its length is 3,595 mm, width is 1,595 mm and height is 1,490 mm. Additionally, its wheelbase is 2,385 mm.

Internationally, Picanto is available in many countries including Malaysia, Thailand, New Zealand, etc. The second generation Kia Picanto made its debut in 2011 and since then it has also received facelifts. In the local market, its direct competitors are Suzuki Cultus and Suzuki Wagon R.
Pakwheels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Ghandhara Nissan Ltd GNL to begin rolling out three Nissan models in 2020*

“We will begin with the assembly of a 1,200cc Datsun Cross in July 2020 and then roll out the 1,200cc Datsun Go (five seater) and Datsun Go Plus (seven seater) in the next two to three months,” Ghandhara Nissan Ltd (GNL) Project Director and Senior Executive Director Marketing and Sales Muazzam Pervez Khan

The company has also selected at least 22 vendors for making parts of these vehicles,” he added.

Talking about the localisation level in these three variants, he said the company plans to achieve 35-40 per cent indigenisation in the next three years after an initial start of 18pc.

“Prices have so far not been fixed as much will depend on rupee-dollar parity in future,” he said.

“GNL will invest Rs6.5 billion (about $ 47 million) over the first four years,” Khan said, adding that Nissan and GNL would work together to develop Ghandhara facilities at Karachi Port Qasim into a world-class manufacturing plant. The brownfield project would create around 1,800 jobs.

“We have planned to start production of these three vehicles with 15,000 units a year and then will take it up to 35,000 units in the next five years,” Khan added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

We need companies to invest in Gwadar and locations other then Karachi and Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

*What is Pakistan’s car industry good for?*






With insufficient local demand and no exports, we need to rethink our automobile policy.

Faizaan Qayyum


The transaction ban on cars has been lifted, at least partially. Commercial imports of cars have been severely restricted. It appears our infamous local automobile manufacturers — err, assemblers — have won.

Let’s be clear here. Imports of cars have not been banned per se — a mechanism to commercially import cars did not exist in the first place. All cars were imported under personal baggage or gift schemes, which have now been tightened.

Cars can now only be imported if all payments, including duties, are made using money earned abroad and remitted through formal banking channels.

These steps are not very surprising in Pakistan’s economic conditions. I wrote previously about how banning transactions in any industry has ripple effects, dragging other sectors of the economy down with it.

We are also very familiar with Pakistan’s chronic trade deficit, driving incessant demand for dollars and putting consistent downward pressures on the rupee.

The macroeconomic compulsion of encouraging local manufacture of cars while restricting imports has finally found its ground in the midst of our fiscal crisis.

The bigger problem with the ban, however, was different. In the form that it existed, prohibiting sales to non-filers disproportionately pushed the poorest buyers out of the market.

Sales figures backed this intuition; vehicles like Ravi, a small commercial van that microentrepreneurs often buy, were hit strongest. With the ban on new registrations now partially lifted for vehicles up to 1300cc, this concern also stands addressed.

The market is therefore open to buyers of vehicles up to 1300cc again. In theory, this removes the disadvantage that the poorest buyers faced. However, one thing is certain: consumers are worse off as a whole, and these policy adjustments are formulated to appease local assemblers more than anything else.

Why do local assemblers need the government to appease them every now and then? The simple answer is, Pakistan’s market for automobiles is too small to merit any serious investment without significant incentives or concrete guarantees.

Consider these numbers, for example: we produce around 200,000 cars a year. With six times the population, India produces more than four million — 20 times as many — cars and more than 20 million two-wheelers.

The next question, then, concerns the success of these markets: what makes a successful car market?

Local demand is part of the answer, including in countries such as India where more than 80 per cent of the production is sold domestically. China and the United States are also large domestic markets that are very attractive opportunities for car manufacturers.

However, the common element in all these countries is a large population with a significant number of people who can afford to buy cars.

The United States, with 325 million people, now averages more than two cars per household. India and China both have populations of over a billion people each, and even with relatively low car ownership rates, their sheer size alone would make them among the biggest markets in the world.

The second part of a successful market involves export potential for automobile production. Thailand, an example I quoted earlier, has a population of less than a third of Pakistan, but produces more than 10 times as many cars.

More than half of them are exported; companies like Toyota, Mitsubishi and even BMW use the country as a regional manufacturing base from where they export to other countries.

It should be clear to us that Pakistan is not a good market on either front. Locally, only 6pc of our households can afford to own a car, bus or truck — with a household size of over six, that is a vehicle ownership rate of less than 1pc.

When I talk of the poorest buyers in the market, even those who buy Mehrans or other low-end cars are among the richest people in the country in relative terms.

And where can we export to?

Under current conditions, we have very little potential in our immediate neighbourhood. China and India, among the world’s biggest markets, produce their own vehicles and are in fact growing in influence as exporters of cars.

Iran also has a fairly robust automobile production industry, producing in excess of one million vehicles every year in spite of the sanctions on the country. Afghanistan worries us more because of cars that are smuggled in from the country, let alone exported to it.

We clearly do not have a market for local production of cars that is both beneficial to local consumers and profitable for manufacturers. The state of our industry and the quality of cars it produces is evidence of this; recent additions of new brands, welcome as they are, seem to be following the same model of incentivised investments, centralised ownership in a few hands, and eventually profiting off the protected market in Pakistan.

These problems are all in addition to the immense environmental and infrastructural costs of private car usage that have been highlighted multiple times before.

Even with only 6pc of Pakistani households owning vehicles, our big cities are already choked. Imagine if all 32 million households in Pakistan were able to afford two cars each: are we really prepared for that at all?

The truth is, private cars present a uniquely double-edged sword for our country. Assembling cars locally creates thousands of jobs, even if the industry has largely been stagnant and devoid of any innovation, entrepreneurship or even the mundane economies of scale and scope associated with long-term establishment.

Car sales also generate revenue for the government through sales and excise taxes, registration charges and other taxes. At the same time, the industry’s consumers are predominantly the richest few.

Yet the government is compelled to protect and incentivise local assemblers for them to operate profitably in a very small market.

Even with our low rate of car ownership, the costs are huge: we spend billions on building infrastructure that enables private cars. We import oil worth billions of dollars, of which almost half is used to power our love for private cars.

In burning these hundreds of thousands of litres of fuel everyday, we create toxic environmental conditions for the poorest of our people: those who must walk, cycle or use other public means to commute, who cannot afford the filtered air through a car’s air-conditioner, and worse, who spend days and nights out on the streets.

At some point we will have to stop and ask ourselves: is it really worth it?

From a scientific and planning perspective, that point has long passed. Yet we are still eagerly attracting new companies in — to assemble private cars, act as protected sources of profit for our _seths_ and make already dysfunctional cities worse by introducing even more cars on the road.

There is no easy way out here. If produce cars we must, we should explore possibilities to eventually export vehicles to neighbouring markets while discouraging their usage locally — think Thailand again, where the prevalence of locally manufactured diesel trucks is widely cited as an environmental crisis which the government is now fighting on an emergent basis.

Better still, instead of cars, we can and should encourage manufacturers of environmentally friendly transit vehicles — buses, vans — to set up shop in Pakistan.

Instead of catering to the 1%, such vehicles can cater to the 99% and their need to travel both within and between places. They are also environmentally safer and reduce the need for infrastructure.

And, interestingly, the potential for export is also higher: most countries (including Thailand!) have followed car-friendly policies similar to ours, and the market for transit vehicles presents unique opportunities that we can compete for.

..............
*Faizaan Qayyum* is a PhD student at the University of Illinois with research interests in cities, urban economic development and governance. Follow him on *Twitter: @faizaanq*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

After Saudi Arabia, England, South Africa and Russia, Hyundai is bringing Digital Car Showroom first time ever in Pakistan. Coming soon @ *Emporium* Mall, Lahore.
*#ExperienceTheChange
#Pakistans1stDigitalCarShowroom
#HyundaiPakistan
#Pakistan #Lahore*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1874572352670454

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Atlas Honda, All Set to Launch A New 125CC Motorcycle in Pakistan*

The country’s leading bike manufacturer, Atlas Honda, launched a new model of 125cc motorcycle. The bike is a CB 125 F. The company has not shared the date of its availability in the market.

There is no official word about the price of the motorcycle, but experts believe that it will be priced close to Yamaha and Suzuki 125cc offerings. A rough estimate puts it between Rs. 140,000 to Rs. 150,000.

Yamaha already offers different bikes in the surging 125cc category. Suzuki also recently launched its new contender for the category. Atlas Honda now aims to compete against Yamaha in the category with the launch of the new model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> *Atlas Honda, All Set to Launch A New 125CC Motorcycle in Pakistan*
> 
> The country’s leading bike manufacturer, Atlas Honda, launched a new model of 125cc motorcycle. The bike is a CB 125 F. The company has not shared the date of its availability in the market.
> 
> There is no official word about the price of the motorcycle, but experts believe that it will be priced close to Yamaha and Suzuki 125cc offerings. A rough estimate puts it between Rs. 140,000 to Rs. 150,000.
> 
> Yamaha already offers different bikes in the surging 125cc category. Suzuki also recently launched its new contender for the category. Atlas Honda now aims to compete against Yamaha in the category with the launch of the new model.


150k [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36] clear cut loot


----------



## ghazi52

*CarFirst’s Dost Programme*

LAHORE (PR): CarFirst, Pakistan’s leading used car online auction and trading platform, launched their Dost Programme in January, an incentive program open to everyone who wishes to help their friends sell their cars to CarFirst. Over 8000 people signed up for the program within weeks of its launch.

The Dost Program an incentive program is open to every city in Pakistan. Anyone can become a CarFirst Dost by registering online, free of cost and start receiving cash rewards for each car sold to CarFirst via their reference. For the CarFirst Dost, the first car sold with his or her reference gets Rs. 3,000, the second Rs. 9,000, and the first payout is made as soon as the first two cars are purchased. For every subsequent car, the CarFirst Dost will earn Rs. 6,000, with chances of unlocking additional rewards and bonuses by achieving target milestones. Incentives are earned only when the car is purchased by CarFirst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Regal Automobile Industries which works under the brand “Prince” is about to launch a 800cc hatchback in May. Prince DFSK which has a technical collaboration with Dongfeng China (DFSK) is already selling LCV’s all over Pakistan with 3S dealerships.The CBU units of 800cc have already been imported in Pakistan and are under test and trail phase. The vehicle is expected to be launched with a price tag of Rs 800,000/-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

ghazi52 said:


> *CarFirst’s Dost Programme*
> 
> LAHORE (PR): CarFirst, Pakistan’s leading used car online auction and trading platform, launched their Dost Programme in January, an incentive program open to everyone who wishes to help their friends sell their cars to CarFirst. Over 8000 people signed up for the program within weeks of its launch.
> 
> The Dost Program an incentive program is open to every city in Pakistan. Anyone can become a CarFirst Dost by registering online, free of cost and start receiving cash rewards for each car sold to CarFirst via their reference. For the CarFirst Dost, the first car sold with his or her reference gets Rs. 3,000, the second Rs. 9,000, and the first payout is made as soon as the first two cars are purchased. For every subsequent car, the CarFirst Dost will earn Rs. 6,000, with chances of unlocking additional rewards and bonuses by achieving target milestones. Incentives are earned only when the car is purchased by CarFirst.


Any link pls



ghazi52 said:


> Regal Automobile Industries which works under the brand “Prince” is about to launch a 800cc hatchback in May. Prince DFSK which has a technical collaboration with Dongfeng China (DFSK) is already selling LCV’s all over Pakistan with 3S dealerships.The CBU units of 800cc have already been imported in Pakistan and are under test and trail phase. The vehicle is expected to be launched with a price tag of Rs 800,000/-


I think at the same time govt is allowing more car makers in country, but it should allow, used cars to come to pak too cause tht will generate a compotative market which will make the prices in control of the new car makers?


----------



## ghazi52

batmannow said:


> Any link pls



https://dostprogram.carfirst.com/


----------



## Chishty4

The world is steadily moving towards a sustainable future, and this means that the automobile industry shift will be towards emission-free cars – electric cars. The demand for electric vehicles has significantly increased in the past few years due to its eco-friendly qualities.

According to some stats, the global market for electric cars will reach 35% in the coming two decades. To keep the environment clean and safe and move with the rest of the world, the auto industry of Pakistan will eventually have to shift to the electric vehicles. Anticipating a huge demand in the Pakistani market as well, S. 

Zial-ul-Haq & Sons is bringing electric cars to Pakistan.

The group has already imported 4 Units in CBU condition of Chinese battery operated cars “CNEVROVER” brand in Karachi and more units are on the way to Pakistan, which are currently for R&D and testing phase, these are 3.5KW Electric Car, Lithium Battery, 4-passenger, Left Hand-drive.

The company is interested to assemble and manufacturer this car in future in Pakistan. According to Automark’s information from some reliable sources, the company is intended to build an assembly plant in Karachi for the manufacturing and assembling of Cnevrover electric cars.

Electric cars can bring the import bill down considerably in Pakistan as they run on a single electrical motor, not requiring additional costs of oiling and other expenses associated with the engine. The long term benefits of electric cars are many, but the investment needed for these cars to kick off in the market is significant, both on the part of manufacturers and the government.

Specs of the Car

Driven type: Rear drive
Brake system: Hydraulic disc brake
Motor cooling system: Air cooling
Motor: 70V 3.5KW AC
Battery: 12V/120Ah Lead-acid battery 6 pieces
Charging time: 6-8H
Charging type: External type charger, 220V
Controller: 3.5kW PMAC
Distance per charge 120-150kms, base on battery
Brake distance: 5-8 meters
Tire type: 175/70R12 aluminous wheel
Window Power window
Colors White and blue, grey red

above specification may not match with currently imported prducts

©AutoMark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

We deserve better quality cars for masses... I have good hopes from kia and hyundai. I hope they launch good cars but there current focus seems to be on sedan and luxury cars so i would keep my fingers crossed.

Over the years i have been seeing Hyundai Eon, i10 and xcent in gulf/asia and they are good entry level cars. They are reliable, safe and with reasonable built quality. If Hyundai launches eon and i10 then eon can overwhelm mehran and i10 alone or i10 launched as basic model plus any one of its variants like i10 grand and i10 sedan will rule the market.
Same way whereas Kia doesn't have a 800 cc car but their picanto (1.0) and Rio hatchback/sedan (1.0, 1.2, 1.4 and 1.6) are exactly what we want in Pakistan. Kia piccanto along with Rio hatchback in 1.0 and 1.2 and Rio sedan in 1.4 and 1.6 are better options than celerio, wagonR, swift and dare i say honda city even.

i also have a jdm as a city car back home and i have deferred my decision to change it with high hopes.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Auto Show*

BEIJING: Over 70 Chinese companies will participate and exhibit their products in the three-day *Pakistan Auto Show* scheduled to be held at Karachi Expo Center from April 12 to 15.

“More than 70 companies manufacturing motorcycles and its different parts and automobiles will showcase their products in the show to be organized by Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts and Accessories,” a senior official at Embassy of Pakistan informed here on Thursday.

He said the government would provide all possible facilities to these companies during the auto show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

#Regal Automobiles, country’s third largest motorcycle manufacturers who tied up with #DFSK of #China to assemble and sell vehicles under ‘#Prince’ brand name are in process of launching the Pearl Rex7 hatchback in #Pakistan, which will take on the United Bravo in our market.
Pearl Rex7 will be priced lower than United Bravo, ideally between PKR 7.5 to 8.0 lac. However the automatic variant will be priced higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The country's auto industry *on Thursday opposed unrestricted incentives to Electric Vehicles (EVs) as investors can misuse the incentive, well-informed sources in Engineering Development Board (EDB) told Business Recorder. This opposition came at a time when some investors are preparing to invest in EVs as per the policy of federal government. The meeting was convened in the Ministry of Industries and Production to discuss composition of Working Group, Terms of References ToRs) of Working Group and reconstitution of AIDC.

Another purpose of the meeting was to discuss unconfirmed minutes of the 27th meeting of AIDC, held in November 2018. As per the minutes, the policy dictates that the new investor's policy shall be reviewed after every two years by a working group formed by AIDC.

The sources said discussion on Electric Vehicles (EVs) attracted interest of those present. EDB requested all participants to share proposals regarding EVs to formulate policy framework for companies which aspire to bring EVs.

Some participants shared concerns arguing that the EVs have the same parts as the fuel run cars so the incentive should only be given in battery or EV specific parts not the whole vehicle.

They were of the view that this is necessary to protect localization already achieved in the country. Some participants emphasized that the definition of EV, hybrid, semi EV etc should be well defined in the policy beyond any doubt.

According to sources, there was a concern shared in the meeting that this new category may become an avenue to import parts and vehicles at next to no tariff and turn the industry upside down.

The participants appreciated EDB and FBR for their role in removal Regulatory Duty (RD) from parts imported under SRO 655.

It was also pointed out that AIDC should be reconstituted and its ToRs be reviewed because there are many petty procedural issues that are being referred to AIDC.

After a threadbare discussion on the matter it was agreed that a Working Group constituted by the AIDC does not have jurisdiction to reconstitute AIDC. The FBR representative also shared that according to rules of business of Government of Pakistan the TORs of AIDC can not be reviewed.

The sources said that some participants inquired that if such matters, petty or not, cannot be discussed in AIDC then what is the forum to bring up those issues?

A detailed discussion within members of Working Group was generated regarding new entrants. The representatives of new entrant companies, that have invested billions of rupees in Pakistan as a result of favourable Greenfield and Brownfield options, were of the view that as there is no Association of such companies as yet, therefore it should be decided which companies will be members of this forum. It was decided that two big companies on the basis of investment from Chinese companies, Korean companies and European companies will become members of the working group.

The sources further stated that on TORs of Working Group formed on Thursday, participants wanted clarity on whether the Working Group will review the "new investor policy" or the ADP 2016-21.

Acting CEO EDB, who according to the Chairman EDB Board will be replaced soon with permanent and competent CEO, responded that the Working Group will only review the procedural issues that are not given in ADP 2016-21 and have no mandate to change the policy itself.

Earlier, PAMA, in its letter had made it clear that reconstitution of AIDC is neither the jurisdiction nor the competence of the Working Group. PAMA argued that AIDC was constituted on June 2, 2016, adding that only its composition "shall change" after every two years, which may effect by the competent authority.

The incumbent AIDC is legally hit by the mandatory requirement of change of composition every two years which time has lapsed on June 1, 2018. Therefore, it would be lawful to first have the requisite change in the composition of AIDC notified.

After submitting arguments, against the EDB's meeting agenda, PAMA requested EDB to postpone the meeting of February 21, 2019 till the re-composition of the AIDC but EDB did not entertain the request of auto assemblers.

Besides officials of the MoI&P and EDB, representatives of different auto assemblers also participated in the meeting and gave suggestions on the three proposed agenda items.

*Copyright Business Recorder, 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbdullahTariq694

As per my information Road prince Motorcycle Company is launching a car. In the half of this year 800cc category car price between 7 to 8.5 lac according to my information.If someone has information about this topic please share it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

AbdullahTariq694 said:


> View attachment 541107
> As per my information Road prince Motorcycle Company is launching a car. In the half of this year 800cc category car price between 7 to 8.5 lac according to my information.If someone has information about this topic please share it.


Maybe post #204 and #210 have what you need


----------



## Pindi Boy

BAIC Motors– a Chinese state-owned car maker, in collaboration with Sazgar is introducing BAIC BJ40 Plus (SUV), Senova X25 (Crossover) and Senova D20 (Hatchback). Note here that Sazgar Engineering Works has already been granted Category “A” Greenfield status by the Ministry of Industries & Production of Pakistan.

Sazgar Engineering Works receives Greenfield status
Now coming to the vehicles the company is planning to introduce:

BAIC BJ40 Plus:
BJ40 Plus is a proper off-road vehicle produced by BAIC Motors. The vehicle first came in production in 2013 as BJ40– a two-door SUV vehicle, and after that, in 2016 its 4-door version debuted which was named as BJ40 L. It has a strong resemblance to iconic Jeep Wrangler. BAIC BJ40 Plus is basically a facelift of BJ40.

It comes in two different engine options; 2.0 Turbo and 2.3 Turbo coupled with manual and auto transmission, respectively. The 2.0 L engine makes 204 hp and 280 Nm of torque whereas the other one, 2.3 L produces 250 hp and 350 Nm of torque. The SUV is equipped with all the bells and the whistles. The styling of the exterior and the interior is awe-inspiring. Let’s wait and see what engine option the company will give to its customers in Pakistan.

BAIC Senova X25:
The other vehicle is BAIC Senova X25. It’s a subcompact crossover which debuted in 2015. The crossover comes equipped with 1.5 L gasoline engine mated to both auto and manual transmission. See the pictures below:

BAIC Senova D20:
Lastly, the company is bringing a 5-door hatchback in the country namely Senova D20. It is produced by BAIC under the Senova brand. The car made its way through the production in 2012. It’s a front-wheel drive that comes with two engine options, a 1.3 L gasoline engine and 1.5 L gasoline coupled with 5-speed auto and manual transmission. Let’s wait and see what engine and transmission options the company will give to Pakistani consumers.

Sazgar has also been exporting auto rickshaws to Japan for quite some time now; making Pakistani built rickshaws known internationally.


----------



## ghazi52

*Suzuki Mehran vs. United Bravo vs. Prince Pearl: A brief comparison!*


----------



## ghazi52

The Event Coverage of Changan’s Assembly Plant in Chongqing, China

Cars have proven to be one of the biggest inventions of the 20th century, considering the magnitude of impact on our daily lives. Automobile manufacturing, while depending on research and automation to further innovate and improve, also lays substantial emphasis on the capability and quality of the assembly system. As most of us know, Pakistan lacks severely in Auto-Mobile research and almost all major cars including Honda’s, Toyota’s and Suzuki’s are only assembled in Pakistan, thus for the Pakistani Market, a good litmus remains the capability of one company in assembling Quality products.

Changan’s Assembly Plant located remotely in the outskirts of Chongqing, provided to be a refreshing take on how quality products and proper systems are implemented. The Yuzui factory; is house to the manufacturing and assembly plants. Given, that the efforts and investment being put into Research and Development by Chinese companies, is a story in its own, the Yuzui factory showed strong capability and infrastructure in materializing what is conceived in the R&D phase.

Changan’s Assembly Plant located remotely in the outskirts of Chongqing, provided to be a refreshing take on how quality products and proper systems are implemented. The Yuzui factory; is house to the manufacturing and assembly plants. Given, that the efforts and investment being put into Research and Development by Chinese companies, is a story in its own, the Yuzui factory showed strong capability and infrastructure in materializing what is conceived in the R&D phase.

Our visit to the said installation proved to be very beneficial, as the top models, of which some have been introduced and the others that will be released in Pakistan, are being assembled in the same plants. Take my word for it people; the installation is definitely world class, far better than any of the current giants in the automobile industry. On the top of my list to see was the model CX70T that has already been revealed in Pakistan; a car which has also been discussed in detail in our blogs. CX70T is a turbocharged crossover SUV, we believe is on the cards for a near future release in Pakistan. A800, is the second model that has also been tipped to enter the Pakistan market, a 7 seater MPV which is also being assembled at the said Yuzui plant.











Briefed by Yuzui officials, the plant has a capacity of producing around 300,000 units of vehicles annually, and spans an area of 333.350 square meters.

Pertaining to current industry trends, the plant boasts overall process automation of 70%. This includes the supply and subsequent welding of the parts. Welding alone has an automation factor of 80%. It takes 48 man hours for a car to be completed, The plant follows an assembly line system, where the car stops for 70 seconds at each station before moving on to the next, with each station being there for a specific job. Around 3000 employees work on the plant.







Changan Automobile follows IATF-16949 and has established an end-to-end quality management system covering the whole process of R&D, production, supply chain and marketing services. IATF stands for International Automotive Task Force – an ad hoc group of automotive manufacturers and their respective trade associations formed to provide improved quality products to automotive customers worldwide whereas IATF-16949 is one of the automotive industry’s most widely used international standards for quality management. IATF includes companies like Daimler AG, BMW, General Motors, PSA Group, Ford Motor Company and many more. Witnessing all of this, it has become clearly evident that Changan Automobile also follows the same industry-wide standards other international automakers follow.


----------



## ghazi52

BYD to Introduce Electric Vehicles in Pakistan

Rahmat Group have signed an agreement with BYD– China’s largest electric vehicle maker for assembly and manufacturing of electric vehicles (EVs) in Pakistan. According to available information, various EVs including buses, passenger cars, vans, batteries, chargers and related components will not only be made for Pakistani market, but will serve the region as well.

According to Shaukat Qureshi, CEO of Rahmat Group, the company has also shared the advantages of EVs with the Prime Minister of Pakistan, Imran Khan via a letter. As per which the EVs would primarily benefit motorbike owners, who will be able to save up to Rs 4,000 a month on account of fuel costs, alongside zero maintenance. Small passenger cars and LCV owners would be able to save up to Rs 25,000 per month followed by coaches and buses which will see Rs 300,000 to up to 500,000 savings per month. The EVs also produce zero emissions which is a big bonus to tackle environmental pollution concerns.

Backed by US billionaire Warren Buffett, BYD has footprints spanning over 6 continents, 50 countries and more than 200 cities across the world, with largest market share in the USA, followed by Europe. BYD has over 40 manufacturing sites, with a workforce of 230,000+ employees worldwide.

Related: Rahmat Group to Establish Electric Vehicle Complex at Nooriabad

Shaukat Qureshi further added that BYD intends to set up charging stations in collaboration with Total Parco. Last year, Rahmat Group signed at least 14 MoUs and technical collaboration agreements with various Chinese companies to establish Electrical Complex at Nooriabad. The company will also develop two wheelers through MOUs with other companies


----------



## ghazi52

*Malaysia's Proton to set up car factory in Karachi*

*Highlights*

Malaysian car manufacturing company Proton has announced to establish a factory in Pakistan
This would be the company's first assembly plant set up in any South Asian country
The car plant will be established in Karachi, also known as the economic hub of Pakistan
Proton was established in 1983 and has so far sold 3 million cars






KARACHI: Renowned Malaysian car manufacturing company Proton has announced to establish a factory in Pakistan, Malaysian High Commissioner Ikram Mohammad Ibrahim said on Thursday.

This would be the company's first assembly plant set up in any South Asian country. 

Ibrahim added that the announcement will be made formally by Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohammad during his visit to Pakistan.

The agreement between Pakistan and Malaysia will be signed on Saturday, he said.

The High Commissioner further went on to say that the car plant will be established in Karachi, also known as the economic hub of Pakistan.

The Malaysian-based corporation, Proton was established in 1983 and has so far sold 3 million cars.

Proton cars are sold in more than 25 countries including Britain, Singapore and Australia.


----------



## ghazi52

*Swedish firm to set up modern vehicle inspection centre at Rawat*
Transport officials claim the modern inspection method will be helpful in controlling the road accidents and entering this sector into a modern era.”


Abandoning decades-old transport inspection system, Rawalpindi city will have a modern vehicle inspection, certification station in Rawat by the end of March.

According to Regional Transport Authority (RTA) official, the Punjab government had made mandatory for commercial vehicles in passenger and freight sector to pass fitness test of OPUS Inspection, a Swedish firm which would start its operations here soon as land has been allotted to the firm in Rawat at G.T. Road and the arrangements to inaugurate the facility are being finalised.

Opus Inspection, the Swedish firm, is establishing 39 vehicle inspection and certification stations (VICS) in all 36 districts of the province. Stations have already been made operational in Lahore, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Master Motor to start assembling pickups and vans in April*

Master Motor Corporation, in collaboration with the Chinese auto leader Changan, is all set to kick-start the production of light commercial and passenger vehicles in April.

The $100-million investment venture, with Changan owning a 30% stake and Master Motor the remaining 70%, is going to assemble M9 and M8 pickups, and Changan Karwan van from the next month. The company also aims to assemble sports utility vehicle (SUV) CX70 in future, said an official, associated with the joint venture.

In January, the company first imported the completely built units (CBU) of Changan Karwan van and M9 pickup.


----------



## ghazi52

Master Motors has got a Greenfield status, which offers relaxation in taxes to new players. “This is the right time for the company to start assembling the vehicles as demand has picked up due to the removal of ban on non-filers of tax returns,” said Daniyal Adil, an analyst at Topline Securities.

The joint venture aims to meet an initial capacity of 30,000 units per annum. It has future plans to export right-hand vehicles to SAARC and ASEAN countries as well, especially Malaysia and Indonesia, according to the company official.

The auto imports have almost ceased due to strict conditions by the government. Last year, the volume of imported vehicles was 70,000 units annually, out of which 80% vehicles were less than 1300cc engines.

“It’s a big chunk, which will, of course, be available to these new locale assemblers,” said Adil. He said that even though, demand-wise, it is a good opportunity for incoming players, the competition will increase and margins of companies will contract. Many new entrants are entering Pakistan’s market as the country has a motorisation rate of only 18 vehicles in 1,000 people, which is a huge opportunity to tap, the analyst added.

Moreover, Kia Motor’s local production will commence in the first quarter of financial year 2019-20; while in early 2019, Hyundai will mark its entry, following six other players that have shown interest in the Pakistani market.


----------



## ghazi52

The Wait is Finally Over! Khalid Mushtaq Motors announces CBU operations of Mushtaq KY10 Pickup Truck on March 30th 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s auto industry capacity to reach 600,000 cars by 2021*

The current capacity of the local auto industry is 285,000 cars, which are expected to reach 600,000 by 2021, said Indus Motor Company CEO Ali Asghar Jamali.

He told the Senate Standing Committee on Production and Industries that the government should adopt wholesale-retail mechanism, as is practiced globally, to increase efficiency of the auto sector. He added that this mechanism can curb menace of premiums, which burdens end users. He said that the motorization rate of 18 cars per thousand persons shows there is huge potential for the auto industry in this sector as Pakistan will be a 5.35-million units market by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Auto sales crawl up 2% in March 2019*

Pakistan’s auto sales increased 2% to 22,866 units in March 2019, according to the Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association (PAMA). Sales were recorded at 22,380 units in March 2018.

The meagre growth came on the back of a general slowdown in the economy.

On a month-on-month basis, the sales were up 14% in March 2019 from 20,117 units in February 2019. On the contrary, sales in first nine months of FY19 declined 4% to 185,000 units.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hongyan heavy-duty trucks launched in Pakistan*

A new range of Hongyan heavy-duty trucks has been launched in Pakistan, including Genlyon 6X4 Prime Mover and 6X4 Dumper.

According to the company’s press release, Hongyan is among the first Chinese trucks being introduced in Pakistan which is built on European Technology from IVECO global R&D Center in Europe. Hongyan trucks come with Cursor engine complying to EURO III emission standards. Cursor engines have passed European tests and acquired the European ECE certification. Cursor engines are not only used in Hongyan but also exported to Europe to be equipped on the IVECO trucks.

Hongyan trucks are said to be highly-fuel efficient due to its engine technology and have low operating cost due to long oil change intervals. It maximizes uptime and provides a lucrative payback. Hongyan has a wide range of product types such as 4X2T, 6X4T for the long haul, 6X4R long chassis for regional distribution, 6X4 and 8X4 dump trucks for heavy-duty construction and mining applications.

Hongyan trucks launch event in Karachi

The Chinese company follows a manufacturing system customized by IVECO. It uses dual coating painting for its chassis which is built on European technology. It is among the first Chinese-made heavy-duty truck which has passed the European ECE R29 collision test.

SAIC-IVECO Hongyan is a Chinese joint venture headquartered in Chongqing, China, and owned by SAIC GROUP. The company develops, designs and manufactures a wide range of heavy-duty trucks including prime movers, dump trucks, cargo trucks, concrete mixer trucks, oil tank trucks, fire trucks, and street sweepers. The SAIC group ranks among Fortune Global 500 companies list.

Premval, Hongyan’s exclusive authorized distributor, is a leading importer of trucks, buses, and construction equipment. Established in 2017, it caters to the increasing growth of Chinese products in Pakistan.










The company aims to provide high-quality value products to its customers in the automotive and construction segments. It has dedicated sales teams and provides after sales support in Lahore, Islamabad, and Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ceremony for Exchange of Licensing and Technical Assistance Agreement of Proton Plant in Pakistan*
- 
An exchange of documents for a Licensing and Technical Assistance Agreement between Proton Holding and Al-Haj Automotive Private Limited was conducted today, the 26th of April 2019.

Both companies were represented by their senior executives. Dr Li Chunrong, CEO of Proton Holdings, and Mr Bilal Khan Afridi, Managing Director of the Al-Haj Group.

The exchange of document follows the previous announcement by Proton Holdings and Al-Haj Automotive Private Limited to develop a manufacturing facility for Proton vehicles based in Karachi, Pakistan. 
The manufacturing plant will sit on a 55 acre site in the port city of Karachi. Its construction requires an initial investment within USD 30 million. The facility will be ready for production by June 2020 and would have an annual capacity of 25,000 units.


----------



## Zhukov

Pakistan automobile industry thread has become more of a "Chinese Automobile Exports to Pakistan thread"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Can Pakistani people purchase cars under FTA with china


----------



## Zhukov

Ronnie k said:


> Can Pakistani people purchase cars under FTA with china


No, They have the sames levy and taxes attached to them as any other Japanese or European car

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Changan’s First Locally Manufactured Vehicle Rolls Off the Assembly Line*








Today, the first ever Karvaan 6+2 seat minivan rolled off the assembly lines in Karachi and it is Changan’s fist locally assembled car.








The company’s local production plant is based in Karachi with a manufacturing capacity of 30,000 cars per year and in the preliminary phase, alongside the Karavan minivan; the M-8 and M-9 commercial pickups will be locally manufactured.

Currently, the Changan authorized dealers sell the vehicles’ CBU versions in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*30% vehicle to be converted to electric cars by year 2030:*
 
May 17, 2019

Advisor to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said 30 percent of the vehicle system in the country will be converted to electric cars by the year 2030.

Addressing a news conference, he said Electrical Vehicle Policy to this effect will be devised within fifteen days under the direction of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

The Advisor said this step will prove to be helpful in bringing significant reduction in the import of oil. He said the electric vehicles will also improve the environment and help deal with the challenge of smog.

He said the government is focused on making Pakistan an exporter of electric vehicles within the period of five years. He said vehicle examination system is also being introduced in the transport sector to check condition of vehicles.

To a question, Malik Amin Aslam said 10 billion tree tsunami is the project of Pakistan's bright future. He said the project is also receiving appreciation by the world's big institutions.


----------



## AsifIjaz

Making 30 or even 50% cars in pakistan hybrid or semi hybrid by 2030 would be a more realistic option. Even this initiative will save lots for economy in terms of fuel and for environment through less air pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kia to Start Production of Sportage & Picanto by August This Year:*

Kia Lucky Motors Pakistan is expected to commence production from August this year, reported Business Recorder. The report stated that the company is going to launch two new models in the next three months.

The manufacturing facilities of the firm are complete and the firm will start manufactreport.

Kia has up to 15 percent localization in terms of parts and assembly in Sportage and Picanto.uring by August 2019 for the following models:

The bookings for Kia Picanto will start in August 2019 while delivery will start in October 2019 whereas booking for Kia Sportage will start in June 2019 and while it will be delivered in August 2019, stated the

The company’s representatives met with the Prime Minister’s Advisor on Commerce, Textile, Industries and Production and Investment Razzak Dawood and apprised him of their production plans and other issues.

Kia Lucky Motors Pakistan Ltd had applied for Greenfield status on March 13, 2017, which was awarded on June 19, 2017. The planned investment in the project is $ 190 million.

According to the CEO, the company has a production capacity of 50,000 units per annum but the utilization of the production capacity will depend on the market demand of its vehicles.

Furthermore, it was highlighted that the company is worried over the imposition of 10 percent Federal Excise Duty (FED) on above 1,700 cc vehicles.

According to Kia Lucky Motors, it is being rumored that the Government of Pakistan (Ministry of Industries and Production) is actively considering awarding Greenfield status and similar concessions to an existing OEM which has committed to bringing in new investment.

The company argues that it was never the objective of the Automotive Development Policy to give concessions to existing OEMs under the Greenfield or Brownfield categories, adding that if such intent had been communicated earlier, global OEMs like Kia and others would not have decided to enter Pakistan.

Federal Excise Duty (FED)
FED has been imposed on locally manufactured vehicles of 1700 cc and above despite MoI&P’s recommendation to remove the FED.

According to the report M/s Kia Lucky Motors Pakistan and M/s Hyundai Nishat Motors were awarded Greenfield status under Automotive Development Policy 2016-21 and have submitted requests for withdrawal of Federal Excise Duty (FED) at 10 percent, levied on locally assembled vehicles having a cylinder capacity of 1800 cc or above, in view of their major variants of higher engine capacity.

Engineering Development Board (EDB) and the Ministry of Industries and Production have supported their proposal and opposed the levy of 10 percent FEC on locally manufactured vehicles


----------



## ghazi52

Check out the exclusive first look of the all-new Suzuki Alto 660cc interior by PakWheels.com!


----------



## Hiraa

Hideous design

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Interior of *Prince PEARL* 800cc 2019 Model. Car expected to launch in July 2019 expected price 7.5-8.5 Lac PKR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

We Should Give More Funds To Universities and PCSIR For R&D In Auto Technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani made Rickshaws by Sazgaar Engineering exported to Japan here are more pictures of it. Pakistan isn't Importing these from Japan but exporting them














































*Now Sazgar Loader, Red Color Flat Bed at Kobe Port Japan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The government has unveiled the financial budget for the fiscal year 2019-20 earlier today. Minister of State for Revenue Hammad Azhar presented the Budget 2019-20 in the National Assembly.

As far as the automobile industry is concerned, the major impact is due to the changes in Federal Excise Duty (FED) structure. Previously in the Supplementary Bill 2019, the government had imposed 10% FED on locally assembled vehicles of 1700 cc engine displacement and above. Although the government has now reduced the FED for 1700cc & above vehicles, but it has broadened the duty to various other vehicle segments, details of which are given below.

*Category------------FED (old)---------FED (New)
*
Up to 1000cc--------0%---------------2.5%
1000cc to 1700cc---0%---------------5%
1700cc to 2000cc---10%--------------5%
2000cc & above-----10%--------------7.5%

The new FED structure is going to have a negative impact on vehicles up to 1700cc engine capacity, which will make these cars more expensive. Bigger vehicles with 1700cc & above engines will see a decrease in price and will only fulfill a handful of buyers with strong purchase power.


The proposed FED if approved from the assembly will be implemented from the 1st of July 2019, which means cars under 1700cc will see an increase in sales in June as people will rush to avail the non-existent FED on these cars. Buyers of vehicles above 1700cc might want to hold their purchasing decision for a while and wait for July for the prices of these cars to come down.

To summarize, the Budget 2019-20 will again benefit the wealthier and may not be equally beneficent for masses who buy ordinary sedans and hatchbacks.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Suzuki Launched 660 CC Alto the first 660cc car made in Pakistan. The top of the line variant Alto VXL will have 2 SRS Airbags power Windows power steering Multimedia Screen and A/C.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Electric vehicles are all the rage these days for their immense benefit to climate change and global warming. Likewise, Government of Pakistan is also taking serious measures to fight air pollution and climate change through the introduction of electric vehicles in the country. A meeting at BIO (board of investment) was held on May 29, 2019 in this regard. The Ministry of climate change has formulated a policy regarding the vehicles sold in the country; with an expected annual income of Rs 110 billion.

The Government has also decided to introduce 100,000 new electric vehicles such as cars, vans and small trucks under a five year mid-term plan from 2020. A target has been set to convert 30% sales of yearly 60 thousand vehicles to electric cars by 2030 and about 90% vehicles to electric cars by 2040. According to the electric vehicle policy draft prepared by the Ministry of Climate Change, the government has also set a target of introducing 500,000 two, three and four wheel drive electric vehicles in the next 5 years under the long term plan. The policy also includes increasing the annual 900,000 sales of 2, 3 and 4 wheel drive vehicles to 50% as electric cars by the year 2030 and about 90% by the year 2040.

The introduction of electric cars is expected to fight against increased air pollution in the country, while also contributing towards an economic fuel consumption. Vehicle emission is one of the main contributors to air pollution in Pakistan which also negatively affects the growth in the agriculture sector.

Although PM Imran Khan has approved the concept, it will be presented to the cabinet in 2 weeks. The electric vehicle policy is a tough ask for the government due to immense market barriers. There is no proper charging mechanism, revenue collection, import duty statistics and infrastructure for self-assembly industry in place in the country.

The automobile industry has already opposed the decision considering it as a contradiction of Auto-Industry Development Policy 2016-21. They have also emphasized that the electric vehicle policy in Pakistan is relying mainly on imports instead of the local automobile market unlike countries such as the US, India and China which have a proper policy in place to also offer a healthy growth for their local automobile market.

Existing car assemblers were not much interested in the formulation of a separate policy for Electric vehicles. On the contrary, the new auto investors looked quite interested in working with the Electric vehicles and EV policy draft that has been set up so far. The new auto investors under the new auto policy-2016-21 includes the likes of Sazgar Engineering, Topsun Motors, Khalid and Khalid Holding, Ka Hanteng Motor Company are much interested to introduce EV in country.

Stakeholders also urged the government to consider some policy regarding the age limit of old vehicles running on roads especially heavy vehicles such as trucks which cause a lot of carbon emission.

Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts & Accessories Manufacturers (PAAPAM) former chairman Mashood Khan is of the view that the country needs to put a proper infrastructure such as electric charges in place before bringing the electric vehicles. He suggests government to gradually introduce electric cars over a period of seven to ten years under long term planning. Auto-Industry experts also want the imports to be reduced to 30% components with remaining 70% to be manufactured by the local automobile authorities of Pakistan.

Written by: Muneeza Shahid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Regal*: Regal Automobile is currently assembling 1,000cc mini van and loader. The company has imported 800cc four wheeler passenger cars from China – Prince Pearl to test its marketing response. The company aims to assemble it locally next year without announcing any price yet.

*United:* United Bravo 800cc car has already been put on sale but it is not visible on the roads specially in Karachi.

*Khalid Mushtaq:* The construction work of Khalid Mushtaq Company has almost completed while the company has imported 40 units of Mushtaq KY 10 trucks in CBU form out of 100 units allowed under auto policy. More 60 units will arrive in next phase. The company plans to assemble by end of 2019. However, dealer network is being established slowly.
The company claims to have received good feedback from the dealers and customers Price is also acceptable as with this specifications other truck is not available currently in local market neither from China, Japan or Korea.”We are very hopeful for our product,” COO of the company Anwar Iqbal says.
Specification of the product: Powerful VVT Technology Gasoline Engine, Power: 110 HP / 82 KW, Torque: 143 NM, Displacement: 1.5 L. Best in Class Fuel Efficiency (100km/=8.8L at Speed 50km/h), Euro-4 Technology Engine For Cleaner Emissions and Thick & Strong Elevated Muffler.

*KIA Lucky*: Kia Lucky Motors is coming back in the local industry of Pakistan with KIA Picanto 2019 after a decade. It also displayed a number of vehicles at 3-day auto event Auto Parts Show (PAPS) 2019 held in Expo Centre, Karachi where it presented as many as five of its vehicles including Stinger, Picanto, Sportage, Nori and Grand Carnival.
Local assembled KIA Sportage and Picanto will be available in Pakistan and expected to release in June and October respectively. The booking of the vehicles will start in June and August 2019 respectively and the delivery is anticipated in end July and October of this year respectively.

KIA has set up an assembly plant and installed assembly line to assemble these two vehicles at their Port Qasim assembly plant in Karachi. KIA Picanto is an entry-level 5-door hatchback powered by 1,000 cc engine displacement mated with a 4-speed automatic gearbox. The Euro-6 compliant 1.0-litre engine produces a maximum output power of 66 hp. The hatchback has a wheelbase of 2400 mm which provides optimum control over the car.

The hatchback comes in 1.0-litre engine mated with a 5-speed manual transmission and a 1.2-litre engine which is offered under the optional automatic transmission. The upcoming car is also equipped with airbags as a basic safety feature but lacks the spare wheel at the back which is a necessity especially while traveling in Pakistan.

The company claims that they will offer a version of Picanto which will have many more additional features as compared to the one showcased at PAPS 2019. The estimated price of the upcoming entry-level hatchback is Rs.1.2-1.5 million.
*
Hyundai Nishat*: The construction for an assembly plant of Hyundai Nishat Motors is almost done. The company will introduce four variants in CKD but the company has kept it secret for all models and variants so far. By November-2019, products will be available for test and trial. While already giving orders for CKD for different variants, the company has already assigned eight to nine dealers across the country. Production will get underway from 2020.

*JwForland:* JwForland has so far been going well as it is producing five variants in Pakistan. Recently, JwForland celebrated its achievement of assembling 500 trucks in Pakistan.
Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan inaugurated phase 1 production facility of JwForland truck assembly plant in Lahore. CM Punjab, Governor Punjab, Information Minister and many other high level government officials were with him on that special visit and on ceremony.

*Sazgar*: The construction of Sazgar assembly plant is almost completed but the company is unhappy with rupee devaluation against the dollar. However, the company has imported few vehicles for testing and marketing. According market source quality of the vehicles are very good.

*MML: Master Motors Ltd (MML)* has rolled out its first locally assembled vehicle Changan Karvaan on May 2, 2019 in just 13 months, which is record time for any Greenfield auto manufacturing plant.
It is pertinent to mention here that Master Motor Ltd is a joint venture between Master Motor Corporation Ltd. and Changan International Corporation. The company announced local production of three Changan vehicles in Pakistan, namely Changan M8 Pickup, Changan M9 Pickup, and Changan Karvaan van, followed by full range of SUVs, MPVs and other passenger vehicles.

*KKH: Khalid & Khalid Holding* representative said the company would introduce trucks, buses and trailers while the company has already sold 1,200-1,400 CBUs trucks.
Production will start next year at Adam Khail near Mianwali where shade was almost done. Equipments will arrive by end of this year.

*KA Hangtang: (Faisalabad M3) has already imported few EV SUV cars for testing and marketing and had good feedback from investors. After recent announcement of PM about electric cars, the company is waiting for some good news and welcome the government decision.*
The company is very much interested to produce EV SUV and HEV (Hybrid Electric SUV) in Pakistan. Production will start next year but construction has not yet started.

*Topsun Motors:*
Topsun Motors Pakistan has accrued 60-acre land in Sakhi Sarwar, District Dera Ghazi Khan, close to Al GHAZI TRACTOR, and civil work is in progress by the Chinese company. Trail Production will start by June 2020. All investments will be arranging by TOPSUN Motors Pakistan and our overseas partner will assist u in technical issues only. CBU units will be available from August 2019 most probably.

*Premier Motor Limited:*
Government awarded the ‘category-A Greenfield investment status’ to a Karachi-based Premier Motor Limited for assembling /manufacturing of vehicles covered under its contract agreement Volkswagen in April-2019. German automaker Volkswagen has planned to invest $135 million.

The plant would be set up in Balochistan and a land has already been acquired. Since the company has been awarded the status, it would now start construction on the site. The plant would become operational in 2021 and would initially manufacture vans and double cabin vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Atlas and DID Group Japan sign JV for motorcycle chain production in Pakistan*







A joint-venture company in Pakistan for the integrated-production of motorcycle chains is now on the cards as two of Japan’s acclaimed corporations Atlas Group and DID Group Japan have now been amalgamated as one.

The association between the two groups has now strengthened through the joint-venture which aims to provide consistent quality, cost and delivery services to motorcycle manufactures and the after-market suppliers in Pakistan by starting an integrated production of motorcycle chains in Pakistan.

The two had earlier in November of 2017 initiated the assembling of motorcycle chains in Pakistan through a technical collaboration.

Both Atlas Group and DID are renowned names in the manufacturing and marketing of auto products. Atlas Group is best known for manufacturing and marketing of motorcycles and cars in collaboration with Honda Motor Company, Japan. It also manufactures various hi-tech components in-house in technical collaboration with leading Japanese components manufacturers including DID.

DID is a leading supplier of advanced automotive technology, systems and components for the world’s major auto-manufacturers and has operations in numerous countries around the world.

The venture marks a significant milestone in the collaboration between two Companies as it strengthens an already excellent co-operation between the two partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Suzuki Launched 660 CC Alto the first 660cc car made in Pakistan. The top of the line variant Alto VXL will have 2 SRS Airbags power Windows power steering Multimedia Screen and A/C.


Wtf? Airbags should be standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imranyounus

Both the Chinese entries look out of plan. they are offering so many accessories in a low budged car. which makes it more expensive. 

they must learn from suzuki. which is offering a strapped down models of every car.

if you produce a simplified version of bravo with cast around 650,000 in non AC version with no alloy Rims no ICD etc I beleave they will capture market of maharan and suzuki will have tough time. 

but they seem out of sort and marketting an expensive low quality Chinese car. will never be successful. 

They haven't learned from their motorcycle success.


----------



## ghazi52

*Electric Vehicles Conversion to Begin with Motorcycle and Rickshaws*


The global automobile manufacturer’s delegation from China has welcomed the Ministry of Climate Change’s policy framework for conversion of conventional automobiles to electric technology.

Ministry of Climate Change also held discussions with oil marketing companies on electric car policy phase-wise conversion from fuel cars to electric technology after receiving the approval of the Prime Minister to form a policy framework for introducing electric vehicles. Thus the ministry had expedited its efforts to take all relevant stakeholders in the loop.

An official of the ministry, while talking to APP said:

“During the recent consultative session with oil marketing companies, the ministry has requested the companies to send their inputs over the matter within a week, so that the policy formation can be carried out in the right direction.”

He added that everything was at the initial stages as the policy had to seek approval from the federal cabinet and Economic Coordination Committee, after which implementation mechanism will be developed.


*The ministry aimed at initiating conversion process from 2-wheelers (motorcycles) and 3-wheelers (rickshaws) then it would focus on the 4-wheel vehicles including cars and buses. The official mentioned that Research and Development Engineering Company Lahore was working on electric vehicles and has developed an indigenous electric bike which costs Rs 65,000 to manufacture. He added:*

*“The fully charged electric bike has the capacity to run for 125 kilometers. The company claims that if the government assists the firm then the price could be managed at a lower rate.”*

Electric Vehicles Conversion to Begin with Motorcycle and Rickshaws 
The official further said that the regulatory framework for electric cars would also be developed whereas the target is to build the capacity of local manufacturers to build electric cars along with the indigenous potential for exporting this technology.


“The conversion of automobiles using fossil fuels to electric cars will help us to fulfill our Nationally Determined Contributions under the Paris Agreement. We have pledged to reduce vehicular emissions under the agreement.”

*Vehicular emissions are contributing around 43% to the overall ambient air pollution prevailing across the hotspots of the country. Additionally electric vehicles will also reduce the impact of oil bill on the economy while the general consumers will also benefit at the basic level. The cost of running an electric vehicle is less than 25% of the fuel cost that is used in conventional automobiles. Lahore University of Management Sciences has done thorough research work over electric cars and is in close coordination with the ministry to develop its policy framework,” he added.*


The Chinese delegation was of the view that electric vehicle market was newer to the world and it expressed pleasure that Pakistan’s government was eager to benefit from it.


----------



## ghazi52

Manufactured in Pakistan Trucks being Export to Bangladesh 
15 meter Telescopic Aerial Platform mounted on compact and durable HINO Dutro WU-640 Jr.

JIC's Quality speaks for itself. Exported by Javaid Industrial Company

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> Manufactured in Pakistan Trucks being Export to Bangladesh
> 15 meter Telescopic Aerial Platform mounted on compact and durable HINO Dutro WU-640 Jr.
> 
> JIC's Quality speaks for itself. Exported by Javaid Industrial Company


Didn't know we had capability to produce such trucks in Pak. Impressed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hyundai Nishat Assembly plant, imagery from June 30, 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*HOWO 260* Horsepower LPG Truck, proudly launch by Sinotruk International with DYSIN Automobile Limited.

This green technology engine will reduce air pollution & provide fuel economy upto 40% better than diesel engine
Tested on Pakistan's toughest route Kalar Kahar and Taftan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kia Sportage is Pakistan’s first locally-assembled all-wheel SUV with 100,000km or four years warranty*

KIA Lucky Motors (#KLM) on Wednesday launched its much-awaited all-wheel 2,000cc sport utility vehicle, KIA Sportage, in Pakistan.

The SUV is Pakistan’s first locally-assembled all-wheel drive (AWD) car with 100,000km or four years warranty.

“We promised that we will introduce high-tech specifications and innovations and we have already started setting a benchmark in the industry,” said Kia Lucky Motors CEO Asif Rizvi while addressing a press conference in the provincial capital.

Rizvi informed that KLM has invested $175 million on setting up a new state-of-the-art auto plant having a capacity of 50,000 units per year.

“KIA has the ‘power to surprise’, which can be gauged by the four-year or 100,000km warranty offered to the customers,” he stated. “We have received an overwhelming response with regard to the KIA Sportage bookings. The limited number of cars, which were introduced at introductory rates, got sold in just 10 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Wait that isn't standard??????? Pretty sure in most of the civilized world if you buy a new car the manufacturer provides 4/5 year or 100,000 km warranty whichever comes first. Heck some even provide an option to pay a little more upfront and purchase extra warranty upto 7 years or 150,000+ kms.



KIA being the first company to introduce this in Pakistan shows how much the big three Japanese have been fleecing the Pakistani public for decades. Proper qurbaani ka bakra type scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in its meeting with Abdul Razak Dawood, discussed various aspects of the local auto sector and the necessary steps for its promotion.*

A delegation of JICA headed by its Chief Representative Shigeki Furuta visited Pakistan during which a meeting was held with the Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce, Textile, Industries, and Production, Abdul Razak Dawood. The delegation expressed its interest in the up-gradation of the automobile industry in Pakistan. The team discussed several challenges faced by the auto industry on the back of the imposition of a heavy amount of taxes and duties by the Federal government of Pakistan. In addition to this, the depreciating value of the currency has led to declining sales in the past six months or so. Shigeki lead JICA team also highlighted the matter of procurement and installation of security features in the locally assembled vehicles with a periodical inspection. To promote trade and investment in the country, it’s essential not to forget the importance of economic development. The delegation ensured its assistance in the promotion and improvement of investment in the auto sector.

*In its successful meeting, the JICA team also stressed upon the enhancement of domestic production capacity from existing 0.2 million cars. It believes that supporting activities from the Japanese auto giants in the country would help the cause to a great extent. An improved business climate and the introduction of new safety and environmentally friendly features would yield better results for the local auto sector. The agency will also provide its complete support in establishing inspection infrastructure of all types of used and new vehicles to ensure the safety of the consumers. The Auto Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21 was also applauded on this occasion as it provides a uniform and great opportunity to the new players to establish their production setup and formulate a policy framework in the country. Ever since its introduction, many European, Chinese and Korean brands have already grabbed their opportunity to enter into the auto market of Pakistan that has a vast potential of growth.*

The adviser to Prime Minister informed the delegation about the several areas of tremendous investment opportunities in the country for uplifting the whole sector. He further added that Pakistan has already improved its global ranking in the ease of doing business index with an addition of 11 points. To ease the business regulations and its activities, a program has also been introduced in which a couple of regulations are removed every month. Moreover, an improvement in trade procedures is also considered on a priority basis.

Previously, the delegation of JICA ensured technical support to the local auto part makers in the country. It encouraged the auto parts manufacturing companies to improve the quality of parts and become competitive in the global market. Several tools and techniques were also implemented to brief about the results achieved through these advanced procedures.

Pakwheels


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in its meeting with Abdul Razak Dawood, discussed various aspects of the local auto sector and the necessary steps for its promotion.*
> 
> A delegation of JICA headed by its Chief Representative Shigeki Furuta visited Pakistan during which a meeting was held with the Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce, Textile, Industries, and Production, Abdul Razak Dawood. The delegation expressed its interest in the up-gradation of the automobile industry in Pakistan. The team discussed several challenges faced by the auto industry on the back of the imposition of a heavy amount of taxes and duties by the Federal government of Pakistan. In addition to this, the depreciating value of the currency has led to declining sales in the past six months or so. Shigeki lead JICA team also highlighted the matter of procurement and installation of security features in the locally assembled vehicles with a periodical inspection. To promote trade and investment in the country, it’s essential not to forget the importance of economic development. The delegation ensured its assistance in the promotion and improvement of investment in the auto sector.
> 
> *In its successful meeting, the JICA team also stressed upon the enhancement of domestic production capacity from existing 0.2 million cars. It believes that supporting activities from the Japanese auto giants in the country would help the cause to a great extent. An improved business climate and the introduction of new safety and environmentally friendly features would yield better results for the local auto sector. The agency will also provide its complete support in establishing inspection infrastructure of all types of used and new vehicles to ensure the safety of the consumers. The Auto Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21 was also applauded on this occasion as it provides a uniform and great opportunity to the new players to establish their production setup and formulate a policy framework in the country. Ever since its introduction, many European, Chinese and Korean brands have already grabbed their opportunity to enter into the auto market of Pakistan that has a vast potential of growth.*
> 
> The adviser to Prime Minister informed the delegation about the several areas of tremendous investment opportunities in the country for uplifting the whole sector. He further added that Pakistan has already improved its global ranking in the ease of doing business index with an addition of 11 points. To ease the business regulations and its activities, a program has also been introduced in which a couple of regulations are removed every month. Moreover, an improvement in trade procedures is also considered on a priority basis.
> 
> Previously, the delegation of JICA ensured technical support to the local auto part makers in the country. It encouraged the auto parts manufacturing companies to improve the quality of parts and become competitive in the global market. Several tools and techniques were also implemented to brief about the results achieved through these advanced procedures.
> 
> Pakwheels


Japanese mafia at it again. Last time they donated 10s of cars to the government. These manufacturers should be brought infront of the supreme court for selling death traps and violating international standards, along with looting the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

I hope KIA does well, its a good carmaker, these Japanese big three have been mincing the public with thier disgraceful, cheap plastic design, and charging extra ordinary prices for cars that are very substandard.


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> *Kia Sportage is Pakistan’s first locally-assembled all-wheel SUV with 100,000km or four years warranty*
> 
> KIA Lucky Motors (#KLM) on Wednesday launched its much-awaited all-wheel 2,000cc sport utility vehicle, KIA Sportage, in Pakistan.
> 
> The SUV is Pakistan’s first locally-assembled all-wheel drive (AWD) car with 100,000km or four years warranty.
> 
> “We promised that we will introduce high-tech specifications and innovations and we have already started setting a benchmark in the industry,” said Kia Lucky Motors CEO Asif Rizvi while addressing a press conference in the provincial capital.
> 
> Rizvi informed that KLM has invested $175 million on setting up a new state-of-the-art auto plant having a capacity of 50,000 units per year.
> 
> “KIA has the ‘power to surprise’, which can be gauged by the four-year or 100,000km warranty offered to the customers,” he stated. “We have received an overwhelming response with regard to the KIA Sportage bookings. The limited number of cars, which were introduced at introductory rates, got sold in just 10 days



How much will it be? PkRs 8 million may be. This is the type of crazy pricing they are coming up with. Of course our currency is sh*t right now. We cant seriously be having auto industry if the prices are ridiculous as they are now.



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Japanese mafia at it again. Last time they donated 10s of cars to the government. These manufacturers should be brought infront of the supreme court for selling death traps and violating international standards, along with looting the public.



Japanese are not mafia. They are a great nation. Its Pakistan which has its priorities fu*ked up. An automobile market of 100k units per year is not worth investing in for local sales. Pakistan can improve its game if it somehow incentivize industry to export. 

Japanese help is definitely needed to improve quality of the finished product.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

airmarshal said:


> How much will it be? PkRs 8 million may be. This is the type of crazy pricing they are coming up with. Of course our currency is sh*t right now. We cant seriously be having auto industry if the prices are ridiculous as they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese are not mafia. They are a great nation. Its Pakistan which has its priorities fu*ked up. An automobile market of 100k units per year is not worth investing in for local sales. Pakistan can improve its game if it somehow incentivize industry to export.
> 
> Japanese help is definitely needed to improve quality of the finished product.


I know that too. Pakistan shouldve have exported to Iran, Oman, Yemen, and the central Asian countries. It still can if it gets its shit in order


----------



## ghazi52

Prince Pearl to be officially launched by the end of September 2019. Will be offered with 3 years or 60,000km warranty. Test drive vehicles will also be available at the dealership for customers. Price will be revealed in September (next Month)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> Prince Pearl to be officially launched by the end of September 2019. Will be offered with 3 years or 60,000km warranty. Test drive vehicles will also be available at the dealership for customers. Price will be revealed in September (next Month)


Is it local manufacturer?


----------



## ghazi52

*NO,*
*Launched by Regal Automobiles Industries Limited, Pakistan for DFSK, China (Subsidiary brand of DFM, a Fortune Global 500 company) which was founded on June 27, 2003.*



Syed1. said:


> Is it local manufacturer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The JAC T6 pickup has finally reached Ghandhara-Nissan’s authorized dealerships. Available in two configurations the JAC T6 double cabin pickup is priced at PKR 34.0 lac for the 4×2, and PKR 36.0 lac for the 4×4 version. The vehicle is available for instant delivery.*












JAC T6 exhibits an exceptional build quality and is loaded with an array of features & equipment, including airbags, ABS+EBD, Electronic 4-wheel drive selector, double-wishbone suspension, 6-speed manual transmission, multi-function steering wheel, infotainment touch screen in the center-console with Bluetooth and USB connectivity. It also boasts a 4-star CNCAP crash test rating.

*Under the hood, the T6 gets a 2.0 liter turbo diesel engine that delivers a maximum power of 188 hp at 4,000 rpm and peak torque of 290 Nm between 1,800 to 4,000 rpm.*


Although you can certainly not pitch it up against the likes of Toyota Hilux or Isuzu D-Max, but considering the price it’s a very impressive product for sure. And while the top-spec Revo and V-Cross range is in another league, the T6 4×4 (PKR 36.0 lac) looks a much better buy than the Hilux E 4×4 (PKR 52.49 lac) and Isuzu Hi-Lander 4×4 (PKR 45.0 lac) which misses out plenty of features that are offered as standard with the T6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *The JAC T6 pickup has finally reached Ghandhara-Nissan’s authorized dealerships. Available in two configurations the JAC T6 double cabin pickup is priced at PKR 34.0 lac for the 4×2, and PKR 36.0 lac for the 4×4 version. The vehicle is available for instant delivery.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAC T6 exhibits an exceptional build quality and is loaded with an array of features & equipment, including airbags, ABS+EBD, Electronic 4-wheel drive selector, double-wishbone suspension, 6-speed manual transmission, multi-function steering wheel, infotainment touch screen in the center-console with Bluetooth and USB connectivity. It also boasts a 4-star CNCAP crash test rating.
> 
> *Under the hood, the T6 gets a 2.0 liter turbo diesel engine that delivers a maximum power of 188 hp at 4,000 rpm and peak torque of 290 Nm between 1,800 to 4,000 rpm.*
> 
> 
> Although you can certainly not pitch it up against the likes of Toyota Hilux or Isuzu D-Max, but considering the price it’s a very impressive product for sure. And while the top-spec Revo and V-Cross range is in another league, the T6 4×4 (PKR 36.0 lac) looks a much better buy than the Hilux E 4×4 (PKR 52.49 lac) and Isuzu Hi-Lander 4×4 (PKR 45.0 lac) which misses out plenty of features that are offered as standard with the T6.


Way better then Suzuki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Suzuki to Launch 4th Gen Jimny in Pakistan

Pak Suzuki is gearing up to launch the 4th gen Jimny mini SUV in Pakistan. This comes as no surprise since the Jimny is offered as CBU and since Suzuki Japan as already stopped making the 3rd gen Jimny, Pak Suzuki will eventually be offering the 4th gen model.

The new Suzuki Jimny is powered by a 660 cc, 3-cylinder, petrol engine with 64 hp of power and 96 Nm of torque. However for export markets a 1.5-liter K15B four-cylinder petrol engine that is capable of churning out over 100 hp and peak torque of 130 Nm is offered. Suzuki’s Allgrip Pro AWD system comes as standard.

The 4th gen Jimny has witnessed remarkable success in Japan as well as international markets ever since it was introduced. It has already bagged several international automotive awards and continues to dominate in mini SUV segment key markets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Pak Suzuki to Launch 4th Gen Jimny in Pakistan
> 
> Pak Suzuki is gearing up to launch the 4th gen Jimny mini SUV in Pakistan. This comes as no surprise since the Jimny is offered as CBU and since Suzuki Japan as already stopped making the 3rd gen Jimny, Pak Suzuki will eventually be offering the 4th gen model.
> 
> The new Suzuki Jimny is powered by a 660 cc, 3-cylinder, petrol engine with 64 hp of power and 96 Nm of torque. However for export markets a 1.5-liter K15B four-cylinder petrol engine that is capable of churning out over 100 hp and peak torque of 130 Nm is offered. Suzuki’s Allgrip Pro AWD system comes as standard.
> 
> The 4th gen Jimny has witnessed remarkable success in Japan as well as international markets ever since it was introduced. It has already bagged several international automotive awards and continues to dominate in mini SUV segment key markets


I can smell the desperation from here. They are worried with all the new competition arriving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*South Korean company keen to set up battery charging infrastructure in Pakistan*

August 28, 2019






A South Korean company has offered setting up battery charging infrastructure in Pakistan in the wake of ambitious Electric Vehicle policy by the Ministry of Climate Change.

The offer came up during a meeting between Korean battery manufacturer, Songuo Motors, and Advisor to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam in Islamabad today. 

The advisor said that Electric Vehicle policy was ready and would be presented to the cabinet in one week's time. After the approval from the competent forum, policy would bring about opening of new opportunities not only in the field of transportation and environment, but also creating scores of green jobs.

He said that initially Pakistan would need a swappable solution for such vehicles until proper charging infrastructure was developed.

Malik Amin Aslam said Pakistan welcomes all companies and offers equal opportunities for everyone to invest in Electric Vehicle market of Pakistan.

Delegation of Sanguo Motors briefed the Minister regarding their product line and business model.

They also said that their company was in negotiations with local companies for joint venture in order to manufacture sophisticated batteries locally and then export them after catering local demand.

Delegation also told that their company was in partnership with some of the leading global automakers and was manufacturing finest quality batteries.


----------



## ghazi52

Coming Very Soon, Only at Changan Yazdani Motors, Karachi.
For Booking & Details, 021-35077190 or 0300-0609380

Price: 12.99 Lacs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Skopak motors*.

Born 1965 , died 1971 with nationalisation.
Built 1400 cars.
The Skopak was a joint venture between Skoda and a Pakistani company.
The Pakistan specific model was based on Skoda Octavia chassis.
It was sold in Pakistan in two versions. A six seater people carrier or a two seater pickup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hyundai Nishat Motor to start production in Jan 2020*

October 9, 2019





The logo of Hyundai Motor seen on a steering wheel. PHOTO: REUTERS

KARACHI: At a time when Pakistan’s auto sector is going through turmoil and existing players are slashing operational days, Hyundai Nishat Motor (Private) Limited has launched a new car along with a digital store.

Ioniq Hybrid, which has a 1.6-litre GDI engine and priced at Rs6.399 million, was unveiled at the digital store on Tuesday. In the store, customers can choose different specifications of the car through a digitised system.

“We are starting local production in January 2020,” said Hyundai Nishat Motor Chief Operating Officer Tatsuya Sato while talking to The Express Tribune. He announced that Hyundai Nishat Motor was setting up a new manufacturing facility covering an area of 67 acres in Faisalabad with an annual production capacity of up to 15,000 units.

He revealed that the new company would initially produce H-100 light commercial trucks with 20% local parts.

“Localisation is the only way to compete in the market because existing players already have this edge,” he said, adding that the company was aiming to use 45% local car parts in the first five years.

He was of the view that Pakistan had the potential to export vehicles to east Africa. The COO gave an example of the Indonesian market, which recorded sales of one million cars in the previous fiscal year with a total population of 264 million.

He pointed out that the Pakistan market was similar to the Indonesian market, hence, car production could be increased. “With the advent of e-commerce, new technologies are coming to Pakistan, which will soon make the country capable of producing low-priced cars,” said the COO.

Hyundai is aggressively expanding its 3S dealership network all over Pakistan. Ten 3S dealerships are supposed to be established in eight major cities in the first phase.

JS Research analyst Ahmad Lakhani said currently the situation of automobile sector was gloomy but it would not remain the same and car companies had this in mind.

He elaborated that the present situation was part of the economic cycle that experienced a slump and boom.

He was of the view that it may take longer than expected for the economy to grow but was hopeful that the buying power of consumers would grow and companies were considering the upcoming opportunities.

“Hyundai Motor Company has partnered with the Nishat group with the objective of becoming a leading manufacturer, marketer, and distributor of automobiles in the country,” he said.

He also predicted an increase in the overall car production from the existing 238,000 units per year to 500,000 units by 2025. “This may take longer but will surely happen,” the analyst said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

No more importing cars or assembly cars. We should ask for technology transfer. Chinese cars should be 100% build in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two motorbike assemblers in Sahiwal city of #Punjab have started working together to manufacture electric motorcycles in Pakistan

As the Petrol prices rising in the country, it has become difficult for most of the middle-class motorbike riders to afford them. It is a need of time for Pakistan to shift to electric vehicles from expensive fuel.

In the last few years, various companies have introduced electric motorbikes in the country. But they could not win public attention because of different reasons. One of them was that they were very costly.

According to the Usman Sheikh, CEO of Auj Technologies, a #Lahore-based electric motorcycle company, that they are working on an electric bike which will be budget-friendly. The bike is named after the animal “#Jaguar”. Usman Sheikh added that “they are first assemblers of electric bikes in Pakistan, who have designed them locally”.


----------



## ghazi52

So much freedom in Pakistan for motorists. You can do what you want with your car.
Try driving a modified car in UK and just the mandatory insurance will cost an arm and a leg. That is even if such harmless modification gets approved by the authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Al-Haj Gets Greenfield Status to Assemble Proton Cars in Pakistan*

_Al-Haj Automotive has been granted the Greenfield investment status by the Ministry for Industries and Production to produce Proton cars in the country under the Automotive Development Policy 2016-21._

*Currently, *Proton is working towards establishing its assembly plant in Karachi and will be the automaker’s first CKD plant in the region, occupying a 55-acre area and an initial investment of $30 million. According to available information, it will be ready by late next year with a yearly production capacity of 25,000 units. The plant will create 2,000 direct employment opportunities and 20,000 indirect opportunities through other means such as local vendors.

The first model launch in Pakistan by Al-Haj Proton collaboration will be the 1.3 liter Saga sedan. According to reports, the company will start offering CBU version of Proton Saga by the second quarter of 2020. According to Syed Faisal Albar, Proton Chairman, Pakistan will help Proton create pathways to other markets and added that the company is aiming to introduce other models in the market as well. The creation of Proton CKD plants in the country is another impressive achievement in the fast-growing Al-Haj Automotive group’s accomplishment list.


----------



## ghazi52

*CHINESE COMPANY, PAKISTANI INVESTOR LAUNCH CAMC TRUCK ASSEMBLY COLLABORATION IN KARACHI:*

A major private sector project has been launched in collaboration between famous truck manufacturing company CAMC (Anhui Hualing Automobile Company Limited) from Ma’anshan in East China’s Anhui province and Pakistani investor Haji Malik, who hails from the province of Balochistan.

The collaboration between the two has resulted in the assembly of medium and heavy duty trucks at a plant in Karachi.

Pakistan being in development mode requires huge quantities of such machinery for infrastructure development and industrial use.

Haji Malik speaking on the occasion, specifically mentioned that this project would provide jobs to the needy from low income areas and improve their quality of life.

Meanwhile, President Balochistan Economic Forum (BEF) Sardar Shoukat Popalzai, who was the chief guest at the ceremony, congratulated both partners for creating this unique venture where the capital and entrepreneur was not the qualification but the prospects of business and China*-Pakistan* relations were what drove the collaboration.


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

I think Government should initiate a talk on building electric motorcycle locally to reduce reliance on Fossil fuel. This will reduce the oil and motorcycle importer. Once government see a positive response, they can provide low or zero interest loan to those local companies who are interested in the electric motorcycle building competition. Winning company should be able manufacturer cheaper and most reliable electric motorcycle in Pakistan. Government can invest with the winning company and offer these electric motorcycle on low interest loan.

minimum requirement should be 150 KM on a full charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

jupiter2007 said:


> I think Government should initiate a talk on building electric motorcycle locally to reduce reliance on Fossil fuel. This will reduce the oil and motorcycle importer. Once government see a positive response, they can provide low or zero interest loan to those local companies who are interested in the electric motorcycle building competition. Winning company should be able manufacturer cheaper and most reliable electric motorcycle in Pakistan. Government can invest with the winning company and offer these electric motorcycle on low interest loan.
> 
> minimum requirement should be 150 KM on a full charge.


Already being done. Two companies both using CD70 chassis.


----------



## jupiter2007

Bossman said:


> Already being done. Two companies both using CD70 chassis.



Which companies? How much did government invest in this project?


----------



## Syed1.

jupiter2007 said:


> Which companies? How much did government invest in this project?


It's not government's business to be in business.


----------



## Bossman

jupiter2007 said:


> Which companies? How much did government invest in this project?


Scroll up already a story there.


----------



## jupiter2007

Syed1. said:


> It's not government's business to be in business.



Government can go into joint venture to promote local industry. Same can be done with Electric cars, Solar Panel manufacturing, etc. Government can also go into a joint venture in IT, BlockChain, gaming, VR, Car Autonomous system, etc.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan approves first electric vehicles policy*

Main goal is to cut emissions and tackle climate change

November 06, 2019







One of the main purposes of introducing EVs is to reduce greenhouse gas emissions.Image Credit:
Islamabad: Pakistan’s federal cabinet has approved the first-ever national Electric Vehicles (EV) policy in a bid to tackle effects of climate change and offer affordable transport.

In the first phase, the government will focus on converting 30 per cent of total number of vehicles, mainly cars and rickshaws, into EVs, said Adviser to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Ameen Aslam. The press conference was held after the policy was approved in a cabinet meeting chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

“PM Imran Khan has special interest in green and sustainable development, which is why the Climate Change Ministry was tasked to come up with an Electric Vehicle Policy,” Aslam said.

Describing the details of the policy, he said that local car manufacturers had already completed most of the preliminary work, adding that he was surprised to see the acknowledgment by the manufacturers who are waiting to roll out their electric vehicles into the market. The target set for next four years is to convert 100,000 cars and 500,000 two and three wheeler vehicles to EVs.

*Reducing cost while protecting environment*

One of the key objectives of the policy is to offer affordable transportation to the people as the cost of electric vehicles is much lower compared to petrol, diesel, compressed natural gas (CNG) or other fuels. Another major purpose of introducing EVs is to reduce greenhouse gas emissions. “In developed countries, the greenhouse gas emissions from vehicles is around 20 per cent whereas in Pakistan it is 40 per cent, which the government aims to bring down with the introduction of electric cars, trucks, rickshaws, in order to reduce pollution and smog,” Aslam added.

*Green Revolution to reduce imports, boost local industry*
With the green revolution, Pakistan also hopes to reduce dependence on oil imports that could help save $2billion, incentivise the local car industry and create jobs. More than 3,000 CNG stations that have been shut due to gas shortage would be converted to EV charging stations. Pakistan is also planning to set up special units of electric car manufacturing in the Special Economic Zones being established under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).


*Collaboration and incentives*

Climate and energy experts have hailed the policy but some are sceptical. “It is certainly good news but we have not seen much discussion on technical aspects and implementation framework,” said Asad Mahmoud, representative of National Energy Efficiency and Conservation Authority. He advised the government to involve all relevant stakeholders from energy to automobile industries for effective results.


Ali Amjad, an EV enthusiast with a background in engineering, said the primary focus should be cars and public transport because “converting bikes to electric vehicles has not been very efficient globally”. Amjad told Gulf News: “The catchphrase to attract people should be ‘save money’, rather than ‘save the environment because, let’s be honest, for most people, climate change isn’t a strong enough motivation to switch to EV. High speed, enhanced range, acceleration and comfort are the things the EV companies need to market to general public.”


*Electricity shortages*

But how can Pakistan switch to electric vehicles when it faces electricity shortfall? A 2019 report titled ‘Electric Vehicles in Pakistan: Policy Recommendations’ says by 2025, an excess of 15,000 MW peak generation capacity will be available in the system to spare for EVs and claims that “almost 500,000 EVs can be fully charged daily with a supply of just under 1000 MWs”. Researchers said introducing EVs in Pakistan can solve present and imminent problems of a number of sectors, including transportation, environment, economy and power.


*Key Facts*

• Target set to convert 30 per cent of vehicles into EVs


• 3,000 CNG stations to be transformed to EV charging stations

• 100,000 cars and 500,000 bikes and rickshaws to be converted to EVs in next 4 years


----------



## ghazi52

Civil Works of Main Mill Building and Ancillary Structures of *Hyundai Nishat Motors Pvt. Ltd.*, M3 Industrial Estate, Saianwala, Faisalabad.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BYD will soon enter the auto industry of Pakistan*








The world’s largest electric auto manufacturer *BYD* is gearing up to manufacture electric vehicles in 44 plants around the globe and ready to make its debut in Pakistan as well.


A local investor, *Rahmat Group* signed an agreement with the Chinese auto manufacturer in the first quarter of this year for the assembling of electric vehicles in Pakistan. The company is currently operating in more than 50 countries around the world. BYD Co. Limited also holds the largest market share in the United States.

The multinational company has a turnover of *$250 billion* and it will be an immensely positive prospect in the auto sector of Pakistan. The country’s first-ever electric vehicle (EV) policy has also been approved by the Cabinet and several companies will be interested in producing electric cars in Pakistan under the new policy. Recently, the Japanese auto giant Toyota signed an agreement with BYD to manufacture electric cars around the world.

BYD Co. Ltd in collaboration with Rahmat Group will soon start manufacturing electric vehicles in the country which will also force the existing auto players to move towards the electric mobility to compete in the market.

Furthermore, BYD is also planning to set up charging stations in Pakistan which will be done in association with the leading oil company in the country, *Total Parco*. Nonetheless, the introduction of electric cars will reduce carbon emissions and save the atmosphere from the adverse effects of pollution.

Moreover, according to the adviser to PM on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam, the introduction of electric cars will reduce the country’s oil import bill by *$2 billion* annually. Also, the government aims to launch an electric-based transport system that will revolutionize the transport sector as well. He also said that the government is in the process of issuing SRO’s related to the electric vehicle policy that will kick-off the shift towards electric mobility. As far as consumers are concerned, the electric cars will reduce the maintenance cost of the vehicles thus offering a major benefit. A local private company has also successfully developed an EV conversion kit that could be used to convert a combustion engine vehicle into an electric vehicle. The PM has the vision to convert 30% of the vehicles in the country to electric by the year 2030.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Indus Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> CKD


Everytime I read this. I think "automafia".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Topsun Motors Launched in Pakistan*

Provincial Housing Minister Mian Mehmood-ur-Rasheed has said that Pakistan is progressing rapidly with the cooperation of China, while Chinese companies are taking keen interest for investment in the country.

The minister stated this while inaugurating Topsun Motors in Pakistan, which will ensure the availability of electric cars for the first time in Pakistan. PTI leader Aijaz Chaudhry

The minister praised the private sector for playing key role in the development of Pakistan. He said that there is a need to take more steps for reducing the unemployment rate in the country. He further said that the inauguration of Chinese cars manufacturing plant in Pakistan is a proof that there are no security issues in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Stahlco group lahore

Delivery of First Batch to Gwadar Authorities.*

*Hydraulic Mini Dumpers on Heavy Duty Three Wheeler Rickshaw for Garbage & Light Waste*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sazgar Engineering Works Limited is all set for the showcasing event of its electric 3-wheeler vehicle on 24th January 2020.*


According to the details, the event showcasing Pakistan’s first electric 3-wheeler will be held at the Sazgar car plant located at Sundar Road in Lahore. Sazgar Engineering has cordially invited the Adviser to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam as the Honorable Chief Guest of the event. The event will start at 10:30 am in which the company will take off curtains from its battery-powered 3-wheeler vehicle. Sazgar Engineering Works Limited is a premier manufacturer of different categories of CNG 4-stroke auto-rickshaws in Pakistan. Keeping in view the upcoming prospect of electric vehicles (EVs) in Pakistan, the company has now developed an EV three-wheeler. The company wrote a letter to the General Manager of the Pakistan Stock Exchange to inform about the event. See the official letter below:





Nonetheless, it will be an exciting event where the first electric 3-wheeler will be revealed by Sazgar. As far as the auto sector of Pakistan is concerned, it’s a positive prospect in the right direction to convert to electric mobility. It’s also good to know that investments have started to roll into the EV sector


----------



## ghazi52

Sazgar *Engineering Works *has launched a locally produced three-wheeler. According to reports, they will also be bringing three new BAIC Motors vehicles to Pakistan.

The venture is a collaboration between BAIC Motors – a Chinese state-owned carmaker – and Sazgar. They already have a category “A” Greenfield status and will be bringing BAIC BJ40 Plus (SUV), Senova X25 (Crossover) and Senova D20 (Hatchback).


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1948-Start of Grand Batteries at a shop at Mcleod Road, selling oldham batteries & Bosch Auto Parts. Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

*New Hyundai Showroom Now Open at D-Ground Faisalabad. Phone: 041-8723750-53, 0300-8650349*

......................................

*Islamabad, Feb 20, 2020, INER-Z Pvt. Ltd, Pakistan’s first electric vehicle research, design, and engineering company, is pleased to announce the launch of its maiden lineup of “Made in Pakistan” electric vehicles at the largest exhibition of automobiles in the country – Pakistan Auto Show 2020 (PAS-20).*

The company showcased its electric motorbikes at the event while introducing an electric car and electric rikshaw to thousands of industry professionals, government officials, investors, and the general public.

An initiative of the Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts & Accessories Manufacturers’ (PAAPAM), the auto show is being held on 21st, 22nd, and 23rd of February 2020, at the expo center in Lahore. The expo is representing over 3000 large, medium, and small industries from all over the country.

INER-Z Automotive’s inaugural lineup of electric vehicles caters to the wide-ranging mobility needs of millions of Pakistanis. “We are very proud to launch Pakistan’s first indigenously designed and manufactured electric vehicles for the mass market,” said Co-founder and CEO INER-Z Automotive Murtaza Zaidi.

He continued, “through our vehicles, we are not only realizing our dream of giving every Pakistani an affordable and environmentally-friendly electric vehicle as a viable mobility alternative but also creating thousands of jobs by setting up the country’s first EV manufacturing plant and R&D center.”


INER-Z Automotive plans on starting production of its electric vehicles lineup in 2020. Interested customers can get their pre-orders for the electric bikes in Q3 of 2020. This electric bike will have 20 amperes of battery, 65 km range, 4.5 hours of charging time, and it will be locally produced.

Pakwheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Crown Group, *a Karachi based company which is engaged in auto parts making since 1963 has unveiled a range of electric vehicles which it says are energy efficient.

The starting price for an electric car, a pilot project, is Rs 400,000. It’s a two-door LSEV (low-speed electric vehicle) with a seating capacity of two persons. The prices of the rickshaws and motorcycles are between Rs 200,000 and Rs 55,000 respectively. The company also displayed more iterations of EVs including loader and ambulance.

According to the company, its vehicles will cost Rs 1.25 for each km traveled makes them the cheapest option available for transport. Farhan Hanif, the chairperson of the group, says the two and three wheeler automobiles can travel 60-70 km on a full charge. A car (4-wheeler) fully charged on a 50-amp battery can travel up to 50 km.

Eight Chinese companies have partnered with Crown Group in joint ventures, said Hanif, adding that the company is ready to expand production as soon as the government implements its electric vehicle policy, the draft which awaits government’s approval. If government keeps its word on the electric vehicle policy, the custom duty on imports of auto-parts will only be 1% while the sales tax will not exceed 5%, said the chairperson

© CarSpiritPK


----------



## The Accountant

ghazi52 said:


> *Crown Group, *a Karachi based company which is engaged in auto parts making since 1963 has unveiled a range of electric vehicles which it says are energy efficient.
> 
> The starting price for an electric car, a pilot project, is Rs 400,000. It’s a two-door LSEV (low-speed electric vehicle) with a seating capacity of two persons. The prices of the rickshaws and motorcycles are between Rs 200,000 and Rs 55,000 respectively. The company also displayed more iterations of EVs including loader and ambulance.
> 
> According to the company, its vehicles will cost Rs 1.25 for each km traveled makes them the cheapest option available for transport. Farhan Hanif, the chairperson of the group, says the two and three wheeler automobiles can travel 60-70 km on a full charge. A car (4-wheeler) fully charged on a 50-amp battery can travel up to 50 km.
> 
> Eight Chinese companies have partnered with Crown Group in joint ventures, said Hanif, adding that the company is ready to expand production as soon as the government implements its electric vehicle policy, the draft which awaits government’s approval. If government keeps its word on the electric vehicle policy, the custom duty on imports of auto-parts will only be 1% while the sales tax will not exceed 5%, said the chairperson
> 
> © CarSpiritPK


50 Km is very low. Furthermore, how much charging time does it require is very important and from where it can be charged.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to review safety standards of automobiles*

By Usman Hanif
March 4, 2020



KARACHI: Pakistan has summoned local stakeholders related to auto manufacturing industry to review safety and quality standard as per the country’s infrastructure where vehicles should be more secure and tougher than other developed countries.

Pakistan Standard and Quality Control Authority (PSQCA) is preparing to introduce new safety and quality standard for vehicles, which will be more suited for Pakistan’s infrastructure as vehicles should be tougher than other advanced countries where infrastructure is comparatively smoother and does not pose any threats or cause faster deterioration to vehicles.

“PSQCA has sought opinion from automobile sector stakeholders for new standards for vehicle in the country according to our infrastructure,” said PSQCA Media Adviser Rehmatullah Memon. He told _The Express Tribune_ that the government wants to make vehicles’ standards according to Pakistan not according to other countries where infrastructure is excellent.

“Most of the cars that come into Pakistan are according to the standards of countries where roads are in good condition while here the infrastructure may not be as good,” he said. PSQCA adopts many international standards and makes its own too, he said.

The country has so far adopted around 20,000 world standards while it has 7,000 standards of its own. In some products international standards are enough and do not need to be changed, however, in some cases Pakistan needs its own standards according to its special needs, he added.

“In this regard, we have set up a committee to review the auto standards which are older and outdated now,” he said. He shared that a meeting was also held to discuss the issue on Monday.

Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association (PAMA) DG Abdul Waheed stressed that it was imperative for Pakistan to adopt WP29 agreement because disregarding international norms and regulations would make local standards technoeconomically unviable. He added that the adoption of WP29 would help obtain global recognition of Pakistani products as it confirmed that they are made in compliance with the European standards.

“Hence the government needs to provide sustainable quality conformance and upgrade PSQCA testing facilities to supplement support to national economy, which to date PSQCA has failed to build,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

Jolta Electric-Heavy Bike With 22% Discount Offer
جولٹا سپورٹس بائیک ایک چارجنگ میں سفر کریں 100 کلومیٹر سے بھی زیادہ نہ پیٹرول نہ موبل آئل نہ ٹیونگ کا خرچہ

Price: 175‚000...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese President Xi Jinping in his visit to Pakistan this year in June will inaugurate JW Auto Park Biggest Private Venture of Electric Cars Manufacturing in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*All-new all-electric Audi e-tron designed with remarkable exclusivity and Audi workmanship and drove the Audi e-tron for an electrifying experience.*


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@ghazi52 is there any heavy construction machinery manufacturer in Pakistan ?


----------



## bananarepublic

Aryeih Leib said:


> @ghazi52 is there any heavy construction machinery manufacturer in Pakistan ?



Tractors are manufactured 100% local in Pakistan.
Some trucks and buses also made 100% in Pakistan.
Specialized vehicles based on trucks and carry-vehicles also made locally.

To my knowledge no excavators,bulldozers etc are not made locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aryeih Leib said:


> @ghazi52 is there any heavy construction machinery manufacturer in Pakistan ?



Not to this moment.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

bananarepublic said:


> Tractors are manufactured 100% local in Pakistan.
> Some trucks and buses also made 100% in Pakistan.
> Specialized vehicles based on trucks and carry-vehicles also made locally.
> 
> To my knowledge no excavators,bulldozers etc are not made locally.


Is Jcb available in Pakistan??


----------



## ghazi52

JCB is available in Pakistan

http://gfg.com.pk/greaves_air/web_new/jcb



Aryeih Leib said:


> Is Jcb available in Pakistan??
> View attachment 621787


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Thanks


ghazi52 said:


> JCB is available in Pakistan
> 
> http://gfg.com.pk/greaves_air/web_new/jcb


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Can you create separate for thread trucks commercial ,heavy machineries?


----------



## bafxet

ghazi52 said:


> Chinese President Xi Jinping in his visit to Pakistan this year in June will inaugurate JW Auto Park Biggest Private Venture of Electric Cars Manufacturing in Pakistan.


The pics you post seldomly appear. Your valuable efforts go in vain as i assume may won't be able to see them. Using a compatible format would solve the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

bafxet said:


> The pics you post seldomly appear. Your valuable efforts go in vain as i assume may won't be able to see them. Using a compatible format would solve the problem.


Sir are you using mobile app?


----------



## bafxet

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir are you using mobile app?


Yes


----------



## Aryeih Leib

I have facing same issues since a long time now but no one is interested in helping


bafxet said:


> Yes


----------



## ghazi52

*Javed Afridi*
Yesterday at 11:18 AM · 

د دې بشپړ بریښنایی موټرو ځینې نور خصوصیات ، ډیر ژر به په پاکستان او افغانستان کې وي ، د نرخ اغیزمن حد اندازه کوئ؟

Some More Features of this Fully Electric Vehicle, Soon to be in Pakistan and Afghanistan , Guess an Effective Price Range ?

Some other characteristics of this complete electric cars, will soon be in Pakistan and Afghanistan, will you measure the effective limit?


----------



## Hiraa

UK Morris Garages brand car.


----------



## ghazi52

MG HS Model Off Road Test Drive underway in Northern Part of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiraa

Really interested to know the price.


----------



## ghazi52

According to information the CKD assembling of Glory 580 range of SUVs will be done locally. The SUVs will be backed by 3 years or 60,000km warranty. The Glory 580 is priced between PKR 37.5 lac to PKR 41.5 lac & can be booked against a partial booking amount of PKR 10.0 lac. The flagship 580 Pro is priced at PKR 44.0 lac and can be booked against a sum of PKR 15.0 lac.

© CarspiritPk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

LOL gotta give it to the Chinese, they are really good at chaapa.... The 580 Pro has a mercedes or acura front grill


----------



## Sunny4pak

*MG Motor UK, to Launch Electric SUV in Pakistan



*

For Details, Click the Link below

https://www.currentaffairs.com.pk/mg-motor-uk-launching-electric-suv-in-pakistan/


----------



## Falcon26

Sunny4pak said:


> *MG Motor UK, to Launch Electric SUV in Pakistan*
> 
> https://www.currentaffairs.com.pk/mg-motor-uk-launching-electric-suv-in-pakistan/



Why can’t pakistan just buy the MG Motor company and bring it to Pakistan?


----------



## Bilal.

Falcon26 said:


> Why can’t pakistan just buy the MG Motor company and bring it to Pakistan?


Because it’s already bought by Chinese SAIC. One of the biggest car manufacturer in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

Bilal. said:


> Because it’s already bought by Chinese SAIC. One of the biggest car manufacturer in the world.



There are other such companies Pakistan can buy completely or buy big shares. Tara of India bought the iconic Jaguar Land Rover brand for $2.3 billion. If Pakistan could probably spend less than a billion on other car manufacturers and bring them to Pakistan, this will kickstart an industrial revolution in Pakistan.

For example this Chinese electric vehicle startup seems to be having some issues getting off the ground. Imagine buying the company, moving the manufacturing to Pakistan!

(Bloomberg) — Byton Ltd., the Chinese electric-vehicle startup that plotted a U.S. entry for years but never sold a car, is suspending all domestic operations and furloughing staff after the coronavirus pandemic made it tougher to get its business off the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Falcon26 said:


> There are other such companies Pakistan can buy completely or buy big shares. Tara of India bought the iconic Jaguar Land Rover brand for $2.3 billion. If Pakistan could probably spend less than a billion on other car manufacturers and bring them to Pakistan, this will kickstart an industrial revolution in Pakistan.
> 
> For example this Chinese electric vehicle startup seems to be having some issues getting off the ground. Imagine buying the company, moving the manufacturing to Pakistan!
> 
> (Bloomberg) — Byton Ltd., the Chinese electric-vehicle startup that plotted a U.S. entry for years but never sold a car, is suspending all domestic operations and furloughing staff after the coronavirus pandemic made it tougher to get its business off the ground.


99% of the time you can’t move the company because preservation of local jobs and legacy is part of the deal like in case of Jaguar Land Rover and boy is that company bleeding Tata group.

Or you are giant like SAIC buying a very small company like MG and maintain token presence in origin company and leverage your huge manufacturing and supply chain to leverage the brand name. SAIC didn’t really need it for its manufacturing or technology capability but just to use its British brand legacy.

I have seen MG HS up close, my mind was boggled at how they made such a feature filled car at that price point. The interior is so premium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

Bilal. said:


> 99% of the time you can’t move the company because preservation of local jobs and legacy is part of the deal like in case of Jaguar Land Rover and boy is that company bleeding Tata group.
> 
> Or you are giant like SAIC buying a very small company like MG and maintain token presence in origin company and leverage your huge manufacturing and supply chain to leverage the brand name. SAIC didn’t really need it for its manufacturing or technology capability but just to use its British brand legacy.
> 
> I have seen MG HS up close, my mind was boggled at how they made such a feature filled car at that price point. The interior is so premium.



Well Pakistan won’t need to bring 100% home. Remember there’s a huge consumption driven economy in Pakistan dominated by obsolete Japanese carmakers. Setting additional factory in Pakistan that actually makes parts rather import them will be a game changer. No auto maker will say no to a market of almost 250-million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Is this local Pakistani beauty or Chinese junk??


ghazi52 said:


> According to information the CKD assembling of Glory 580 range of SUVs will be done locally. The SUVs will be backed by 3 years or 60,000km warranty. The Glory 580 is priced between PKR 37.5 lac to PKR 41.5 lac & can be booked against a partial booking amount of PKR 10.0 lac. The flagship 580 Pro is priced at PKR 44.0 lac and can be booked against a sum of PKR 15.0 lac.
> 
> © CarspiritPk


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese.


----------



## airmarshal

Chinese could bring MG. Its affordable and within price range of Suzuki Alto and Cultus. At this price, this car is packed with features.


----------



## Bilal.

airmarshal said:


> Chinese could bring MG. Its affordable and within price range of Suzuki Alto and Cultus. At this price, this car is packed with features.



Javed Afridi seemingly is bringing MG to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bilal. said:


> Javed Afridi seemingly is bringing MG to Pakistan.



Yes, he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

*I hope Chinese kill Japanese Car market in Pakistan.
MG Motor assembly should be setup in Pakistan
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

jupiter2007 said:


> *I hope Chinese kill Japanese Car market in Pakistan.
> MG Motor assembly should be setup in Pakistan*



japanese car mafia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280426951111512064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## King Julien

jupiter2007 said:


> *I hope Chinese kill Japanese Car market in Pakistan.
> MG Motor assembly should be setup in Pakistan*



Why not wish for Pakistan car Manufacturer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hopefully, Pakistan will be manufacturing Car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

I think Public Private Partnership with government entity is 45% partner and private sector is 55% partner.


King Julien said:


> Why not wish for Pakistan car Manufacturer?



Pakistani companies don't have long term vision they are only interested in assembling.
We need Public Private Partnership (JV) to start building our own electric bikes, Cars, SUVs and Trucks in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Nice oil tanker....


We respect Pakistani truck drivers but I don't like decorating it, 
waste of money. This simple truck is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*
Kia to Introduce Cerato Sedan in Pakistan
*
Kia is well on course to introduce the Cerato sedan in Pakistan most likely towards the end of this year.








The vehicle has already been spotted on our roads multiple times during the last couple of years since Kia-Lucky had imported Right Hand Drive (RHD) Cerato units for trials & vigorous testing. The Cerato for Pakistan will reportedly come equipped with a 1.6 liter engine under its hood that is good for producing 123 hp of power and 154Nm of torque with 6-speed manual and 6-speed automatic transmission options.

Upon arrival the Kia Cerato will take on against the likes of Toyota Corolla Altis 1.6L in our market and while there is no official word on the pricing as of yet, one might expect it to fall around PKR 3.2 to 3.5 million range. Stay tuned to _CarSpiritPK_ for more information on Kia Cerato sedan in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

We must not allow any new entrants who are just going to import. they want to sell in Pakistan, they must manufacture locally and provide jobs to local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Thorough Pro said:


> We must not allow any new entrants who are just going to import. they want to sell in Pakistan, they must manufacture locally and provide jobs to local people.



It will require brain and long term planning that our politicians don’t have. We need complete setup in Pakistan not just assembling cars. 100% has to be build in Pakistan including engine and transmission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Haj FAW Motors has just announced that they shall be introducing Bestune cars in Pakistan “real soon”. Bestune, formerly known as Besturn, is a subsidiary automaker owned by the parent company FAW Group.

The company was conceived back in 2006, with the intent to serve the mid-tier socio-economic segment by making cars that are affordable yet modern, comfortable, and reliable. Since then, the company has mainly been operating in the Chinese and Russian Markets, where they have garnered a decent amount of popularity

Among other features, the SUV comes with:
Autonomous parking
Driver and passenger airbags
Parking sensors
Lane departure warning
Lane keep assist
Collision warning
Blind-spot monitoring
Adaptive cruise control
Hill-start assist and descent control,
Traction control

ABS brakes with Electronic Brake-force Distribution (EBD) and Brake-Assist (BA) Technology











https://www.facebook.com/developing...IF077ZsHkhxPsGjV-TT-0ern8Z5KGVACpiGzIe3EI3QVU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiraa

That grill in the front


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

Hyundai is a better brand than kia.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Kia was bought by Huyndai



Hiraa said:


> Hyundai is a better brand than kia.


----------



## ghazi52

Hyundai Tucson’s Specs & Price Revealed Ahead of Official Online Launch Pakwheels has managed to procure document that contains the prices of both variants of Tucson. As per document GLS Sport can be had for Rs. 4.9 million whereas the Ultimate can be had for Rs. 5.4 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1952 Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

BAIC is Launching the D20 Sedan in Pakistan for the Price of a Cultus

BAIC is a Chinese automaker that began operations in Pakistan in 2018, following the acquisition of Engineering Works’ greenfield status under the auto policy 2016-21. Since that time, the only major appearance that they made with their products was at the PAPS 2020 expo at Lahore, with vehicles such as the D20 hatch-back, the X25 crossover and the BJ40 off-road SUV.

The company has now revealed plans to launch the D20 hatchback variant as well, which, according to BAIC, will cost the same as Cultus.

Sazgar is set to launch the BAIC D20 sedan variant soon. In terms of looks, the car is reminiscent of the Suzuki Liana, with an overall body profile and proportions, a high center roof-line and a short hood and trunk.

The sedan version will also feature the same 1.3 liter and 1.5 liter engines that make 100 and 113 horsepower respectively. The 1.3 liter variant will be offered with a 5-speed manual transmission whereas the 1.5 will be offered with a choice between a manual or a 4-speed automatic transmission.

In terms of features and amenities, the car shall have driver and passenger airbags, alloy rims, daytime running lights, parking sensors, a smart infotainment system, Anti-lock Braking System (ABS) with Electronic Brake-force Distribution (EBD) technology, ISO FIX child-seat anchor, an immobilizer system, electronic throttle, electronic headlight leveling and adjustment.

The car is a complete package in terms of basic features that are comparable to those of a high-end car in our market, that as per the company, can be had for an estimated Rs. 1.9 million, which is “Cultus Money
© ProPakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

#Toyota is Bringing the New #Corolla Cross in #Pakistan
Reports have surfaced that Indus Motor Company (IMC) is planning to launch the brand new variant of Toyota Corolla in the Pakistani market. The car would be the Toyota Corolla Cross, a compact crossover SUV and it will directly compete with the likes of Honda Vezel, HR-V, and the Toyota C-HR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*SMEs manage to fulfill export orders*

Despite lockdown, auto enterprises continue to secure foreign orders

Usman Hanif
September 13, 2020










Pakistan needs to diversify exports by especially focusing on sectors like halal food, IT, pharmaceuticals, etc. 


*KARACHI: *The small and medium enterprises (SMEs) in the auto sector have managed to secure and deliver foreign orders, amid a lockdown fuelled by the Covid-19 outbreak.

A tier-1 SME manufacturing unit, which specialises in auto interior parts, exported an order of its products to a client in United Kingdom during lock down, shared Mehran Commercial Enterprises (MCE) Director Export Mashood Khan.

Located in the Korangi Creek Industrial Park Karachi, MCE exports parts for the tractor industry. Khan told The Express Tribune that majority of the exported parts comprised of interior cabin components for tractors and was manufactured completely in Pakistan.

He said that they were able to secure the order and produce the merchandise while it was implementing work-from-home. “Our economy direly needs to uplift exports and there are numerous hidden treasures in the country that we can start with,” he said.

In July 2020, Pakistan exported engineer goods worth $15.7 billion, out of which $648,000 worth transport equipment was exported, according to the PBS.

Meanwhile, Landhi Engineering Works chief said that participation in different international fairs helped them gain contracts, which they tried to complete on time to remain competitive.

“During the lock down, we could not go abroad to attend exhibitions but we managed to get orders online and then complete them in due time,” he added. Galaxy Polymer Engineering Director Abdul Rahman said that to expand the export business, challenges like compliances as per European standards are the need of the hour.


_Published in The Express Tribune, September 13th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*3-New Vehicles Coming to Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

United Motors, the company behind 800cc Bravo hatchback is reportedly in talks with Chery Automobile Company of China to introduce Chery branded cars in Pakistan. 

According to information, it will likely be the 1.0L. new QQ hatchback initially with more models expected to be introduced depending on the success.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rebranded Lucky Motors Ltd is Bringing #Peugeot Cars to Pakistan

The once dubbed ‘Kia Lucky Motors Ltd.’ has apparently decided to go with a name change. Evidently, this new name has been devised with the purpose of expansion in mind, as ‘Lucky Motors Ltd.’ are set to start offering Peugeot cars in Pakistan soon

Reportedly, Lucky Motors Ltd. signed an expression of interest (EoI) and a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Groupe PSA of France in mid-May. As per the mutual agreement between the 2 entities, Lucky Motors Ltd. shall assemble, manufacture, market, distribute and sell PSA passenger cars and light commercial vehicles in Pakistan.

Groupe PSA is a large French-based multinational conglomerate that owns various automakers such as Peugeot, Citroën, DS, Opel, and Vauxhall. Peugeot is the largest PSA automaker in the entire European region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Large Scale Manufacturing Falls by 6.78% as All Major Sectors Report a Decline

The Large Scale Manufacturing Industries’ (LSMI) output decreased by 6.78 percent in August 2020 compared to July 2020, as almost all of the major manufacturing sectors posted negative growth, data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) showed on Friday..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

I keep saying this. The auto policy is not export oriented. Unless its changed, we will keep seeing this industry's cartel like behaviour and new players will not add any value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

airmarshal said:


> I keep saying this. The auto policy is not export oriented. Unless its changed, we will keep seeing this industry's cartel like behaviour and new players will not add any value.


Its not just auto but whole LSM sector. I am not sure if it was a permanent change or impact of eid vacation and devastating urban floods in Karachi during last week of August.

Most likely effect of karachi urban floods as trading and production activities in Karachi were almost at halt due to closure of all major roads.

I am travelling in northern areas and surprised that condition of roads even in remote areas are better than one of the most economically vital streets of karachi. I.I. Chundigar road, M.A. Jinah road and shara.e.faisal all are involved in trillion of rupees business activities but none of them have basic facility of water drainage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> #Toyota is Bringing the New #Corolla Cross in #Pakistan
> Reports have surfaced that Indus Motor Company (IMC) is planning to launch the brand new variant of Toyota Corolla in the Pakistani market. The car would be the Toyota Corolla Cross, a compact crossover SUV and it will directly compete with the likes of Honda Vezel, HR-V, and the Toyota C-HR.
> 
> 
> View attachment 669211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 669212



How much will it be? 80 lakh?


----------



## ghazi52

A mechanic in Rawalpindi has combined the iconic beetle Foxy and a motorcycle to create a ‘Beetle Trike’ customized vehicle within six months.

Talking to M.M News, the owner Kamran and mechanic Rasheed of the customized vehicle informed that they wanted to create something unique by combing different vehicles.

“We first created a sketch on Photoshop and then bought the necessary items for creating the customize vehicle,” they said. They used the body of an old Foxy and the bike Harley Davidson.

“The most difficult stage in creating the vehicle was the cutting of Foxy car and then the adjustments of seats, brakes and clutch,” they added. According to them, the whole process took six months and cost more than Rs6 lakh. The customized vehicle has a 1300 cc engine with 5 gears, with a speed of 180 kmph.

A beetle trike is exactly what the name suggests. It has half the body of a beetle combined with any kind of motorcycle. The concept is pretty much the same as with any motorized tricycle which is also known as a three-wheeled motorcycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KIA Motors Pakistan launching 4th Generation Kia Carnival in Pakistan.

Kia Carnival GLS
Ex Factory Price: 8,699,000 pkr
Booking Price: 2,500,000 pkr

Kia Carnival GLS+
Ex Factory Price: 9,499,000 pkr 
Booking Price: 3,000,000 pkr


----------



## ghazi52

Changan Alsvin Launch Date Confirmed 11th December 2020. The car's expected price is between 2.0 to 2.5 Million ..

Changan Alsvin is all set to dazzle the local automotive scene with company having confirmed its launch date. The much awaited subcompact sedan will make its debut in Pakistani market on the 11th of December 2020.

The company has initiated a teaser campaign on social media captioned #DriveYourDreams which hints on Changan’s bigger ambitions for Pakistani market with the introduction of Alsvin. What concludes from the teasers is that people who are largely against the local auto industry will begin to love local assembled products with the launch of Changan Alsvin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Proton has unveiled their flagship X70 SUV show publicly Avari Towers Karachi today. Official launch will be held on 18th of December 2020
The price will be revealed on 18th December 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hyundai Starts Assembly of Elantra in Pakistan,*

Expected price 3.6 Million PKR to 4 Million PKR.

The new players in Pakistan’s automotive industry are scrambling to launch their latest offerings in the local market in a bid to keep up with the Automotive Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21 that will expire in June 2021.

In a recent development that was confirmed by one of ProPakistan’s sources in the industry, Hyundai Nishat is in the works to debut the Elantra Sedan in Pakistan soon.

According to our source, Hyundai has already assembled a handful of units of the Elantra Sedan and is planning to put it up for sale in the first quarter of 2021.

The car that was presented at the show had the same powertrain as mentioned above with an automatic transmission in addition to the following features:


Safety
Electronic Stability Control
Hill Start Assist
Six airbags
Cruise Control
Tyre Pressure Monitoring
Emergency Stop Signals
Parking Sensors with Backup Camera
Impact and Speed Sensing auto door locks
A Burglar alarm
An Immobilizer System
Disc Brakes on all 4 wheels
Convenience
Smart Touchscreen Infotainment
Hyundai Bluelink Connectivity
Ventilated front seat
Keyle

© ProPakistani


----------



## ghazi52

*Tractor production up 19.8pc in July-Nov period*

Production of farm tractors increased 19.83pc to 19,041 units during the first five months (July-November) of the current financial year ( FY 2020-21 ), as against the production of 15,890 units in the same period of last year.

According to data released by the Pakistan Automobile Manufacturing Association (PAMA), as many as 3,252 units of light commercial vehicles, vans and jeeps were manufactured during the July-Nov FY21 period, compared to 1,893 units manufactured in the same months of FY20, showing a year-on-year growth of 71.79pc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's First Euro 5 Smart Sedan – Changan Alsvin production has officially commenced with the line-off ceremony held at the state-of-the-art plant on 14th December 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Malaysian intelligent automobile brand ‘Proton’ is set to disrupt the Pakistani Market*


Malaysian car manufacturer company Proton is all set to launch in Pakistan. Proton will introduce its first line of intelligent automobiles in partnership with Al-Haj Automotive. Al-Haj Group was incorporated as a Private Limited Company in 2006 and has been awarded with Green Field Status to assemble Proton in Pakistan.
PROTON X-70 will be the first PROTON vehicle to be launched in third week of December. Equipped with intelligent features, PROTON X-70 will be an exciting addition in SUV segment of Pakistan and will be competing likes of Kia Sportage, Hyundai Tucson, DFSK Glory 580 as well as the recently unveiled MG SUVs. Proton besides its competitive features has an edge in technology part. Coming to the engine, Proton X-70 is powered by a Next Generation Powertrain 1.5L turbo-charged engine with a 7-Speed DCT Transmission with manual mode option, co-developed by GEELY and VOLVO was recognized for answering the industry’s three major challenges in powertrain development – a compact yet modular powertrain architecture, high performance with good fuel efficiency and high performance with robust reliability.





__





Malaysian intelligent automobile brand 'Proton' is set to disrupt the Pakistani Market - Daily Times


Malaysian car manufacturer company Proton is all set to launch in Pakistan. Proton will introduce its first line of intelligent automobiles in partnership with Al-Haj Automotive. Al-Haj Group was incorporated as a Private Limited Company in 2006 and has been awarded with Green Field Status to...




dailytimes.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The All New Proton X70!!
At Proton South Motors Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

ghazi52 said:


> Proton X70


Proton X70 is the rebadged Geely Boyue, which is one of the best-selling SUV models in the China market.


----------



## The Accountant

GS Zhou said:


> Proton X70 is the rebadged Geely Boyue, which is one of the best-selling SUV models in the China market.


Do u have any knowledge of changan Alsvin and X7 T Changan SUV. How do they perform ? How reliable and dureable they r?


----------



## Stealth

ghazi52 said:


> A mechanic in Rawalpindi has combined the iconic beetle Foxy and a motorcycle to create a ‘Beetle Trike’ customized vehicle within six months.
> 
> Talking to M.M News, the owner Kamran and mechanic Rasheed of the customized vehicle informed that they wanted to create something unique by combing different vehicles.
> 
> “We first created a sketch on Photoshop and then bought the necessary items for creating the customize vehicle,” they said. They used the body of an old Foxy and the bike Harley Davidson.
> 
> “The most difficult stage in creating the vehicle was the cutting of Foxy car and then the adjustments of seats, brakes and clutch,” they added. According to them, the whole process took six months and cost more than Rs6 lakh. The customized vehicle has a 1300 cc engine with 5 gears, with a speed of 180 kmph.
> 
> A beetle trike is exactly what the name suggests. It has half the body of a beetle combined with any kind of motorcycle. The concept is pretty much the same as with any motorized tricycle which is also known as a three-wheeled motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 692697




It was designed and developed by my friend in Rawalpindi name Yousaf Rao... "Rao Customs" now a days he is busy in another project

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

The Accountant said:


> Do u have any knowledge of changan Alsvin and X7 T Changan SUV. How do they perform ? How reliable and dureable they r?


Alsvin is a very mature vehicle, I don't hear noises on its reliability or durability. The biggest complain I heard is about its acceleration performance, some buyers may complain its acceleration is too slow. But considering its very affordable price and the engine is actually just a 1.5L natural aspirated engine (75kw, but not sure about the engine specification in Pakistan though), I think this is totally acceptable. 

I have no experience with X7. But Chang'an in general is a very reliable OEM.


----------



## ghazi52

*Competition intensifies among carmakers*


Aamir Shafaat Khan 
21 Dec 2020

 







Pakistanis drove only European and American cars until the 1960s. Then the Japanese automakers arrived. They received a cold response initially owing to concerns about the quality and reliability of their vehicles. With time, however, Japanese carmakers achieved domination. Their cars emerged as more reliable, durable and economical than European and American ones.

More recently, Chinese companies tested their luck in Pakistan’s auto market but failed due to outdated products and lack of features and quality. Another reason for their failure was their poor choice in terms of local partners. But the situation is different now. Chinese carmakers have been trying hard to improve their products, introduce advanced models and set up new plants.

With advanced technology and better safety features in commercial, passenger and SUV segments, some Chinese vehicles have attracted consumers and their acceptability ratio has gone up. This is the beginning of a new era and, the local assemblers of Chinese vehicles say, it will belong to the Chinese auto manufacturers.

However, price-conscious buyers still believe Chinese cars will take time in gaining trust of consumers who usually buy Japanese cars. They say that Chinese two-wheelers made deeper inroads into the Pakistani market owing to their lower prices (and despite not-so-great quality). But the car segment is a different ball game and they will take time to gain a bigger market share.

The Auto Policy 2016-21 opened up new avenues for the Korean and Chinese assemblers and brought millions of dollars of investment into the country. Korean vehicles like Hyundai (Tucson) and Kia (Sportage and Picanto), dubbed as arch-rivals of Japanese cars, are gaining popularity.

Lahore-based Regal Automobile Industries Ltd (RAIL) has now introduced Prince Pearl 800cc hatchback car. “We received 1,200-plus booking orders on its launch in February. 

To date, 2,000 units have been sold,” RAIL Executive Director Anwar Iqbal said. The RAIL plant and offices located on an area of 435,600 square-feet and worth Rs15 billion employ over 1,000 people.

In 2016, a well-known company of China, DFSK Motor Company Ltd, an associate company of Dongfeng Motor Corporation, joined hands with RAIL to market its light commercial vehicles (LCVs) and SUVs in Pakistan.

He said the newest addition to their locally assembled range is a seven-seater SUV DFSK Glory 580 Pro 1.5-litre turbo-charged with a price tag of Rs4.4 million, which will be launched in the third week of December. It will compete with Proton X-70, the MG HS, Kia Sportage and Hyundai Tucson.

When asked if Kia Sportage is a better option at the given price point, he said Sportage does not compare to Glory Pro in terms of technology and safety features.

Earlier this year, the company sold 200 completely built-up (CBU) units of SUV Glory 580 in two variants. Due to the overwhelming response, RAIL enhanced its production and set up a new assembly line for the seven-seater SUV. He said the company is also rolling out a DSFK KO7 minivan and KO1 commercial loader.

“I foresee that 2021 will be a great year in terms of auto sales with 50pc growth in the industry,” he said. “Preparations are being made to introduce electric vehicles (EV) after the finalisation of EV policy for four-wheelers,” Mr Iqbal said.

On Dec 11, Master Changan Motors Ltd (MCML) unveiled Pakistan’s first Euro V engine, locally assembled Changan Alsvin sedan.

MCML CEO Danial Malik said the company is offering Alsvin in three variants. The first is the 1.37-litre smart manual transmission variant. Alongside, the car has 1.5-litre five-speed dual-clutch automatic transmission (DCT) and the top-of-the-line Lumiere edition with 1.5-litre DCT packed with latest features.

“Alsvin is our fourth locally assembled vehicle under Auto Policy 2016-21,” he said, adding that his company will
launch more vehicles in 2021. “After the approval of EV policy for four-wheelers, we will bring Changan right-hand drive EVs next year.”
He urged the government to incentivise EVs. The government should focus on giving incentives to EVs rather than hybrid technology as the latter are fading away all over the world, he added.
Mr Malik said his company, after acquiring the greenfield status under Auto Policy 2016-21, had entered into a joint venture with Changan with an initial investment of $100m. It set up a plant in Karachi with the annual capacity of 30,000 units. The JV invested another $36m to introduce Alsvin and aims to introduce more models by June 2021. The plant has created 1,800 direct jobs.
He said the company has focused on parts localisation. Caravan vehicles carry 50pc local parts while M9 vehicles have 40pc local parts. “We have planned 25pc localisation of parts in Alsvin in the first year,” he said.

On expected car sales in 2021, he said a lot depends on interest rates. A massive cut in the benchmark interest rate to 7pc from over 13pc in March had injected new life in car sales. The government should remove the federal excise duty and additional customs duty to help cut car prices, he said.

As for the lukewarm response to Chinese vehicles, he said people’s
mindset will change in coming years with more competitive prices and new technologies from Chinese assemblers. “Japanese cars had also taken too much time to attract buyers.”

Hyundai Nishat Motors has planned to introduce two new cars before the expiry of Auto Policy 2016-21 on June 30, 2021. One brand will compete with Toyota Corolla and Honda Civic while another Hyundai car will try to grab the market of Toyota Camry and Honda Accord. The Faisalabad-based company sold locally assembled 819 units of Tucson and 434 units of Porter from July to November. The company has created more than 750 new jobs at its plant and offices.

Isuzu D-Max Manager for Marketing and Sales Umair Saleem said that after introducing locally assembled Isuzu D-MAX pick-up single and double cabin in 2019, the company will launch a locally assembled MU-X SUV seven-seater to compete with Toyota Fortuner.

He said D-MAX had broken the monopoly of Toyota Hilux Revo by taking a 15pc share in 2019-20 with sales of 650 units.
Al Haj Automotive, in collaboration with a Malaysian manufacturer, launched Proton X-70 1.5L turbo in December to compete with Hyundai Tucson, Kia Sportage, DFSK Glory 580 and MG SUVs.
As completely knocked down (CKD) kits of X-70 will start from 2021, Proton is coming up with another Proton Saga while other models include Proton X-50 and other passenger cars.

Lucky Motor Corporation, in addition to locally assembled Kia Sportage and Picanto, will bring its third vehicle, Sorento SUV, in January 2021.

There is no signal from the three Japanese assemblers (Toyota, Honda and Suzuki) about the introduction of any new locally assembled vehicle. However, minor model changes in various vehicles are being made to compete with new entrants.

Market reports suggest all-new Honda City models will roll out after a gap of over a decade in the first half of 2021.


_Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, December 21st, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

GS Zhou said:


> Alsvin is a very mature vehicle, I don't hear noises on its reliability or durability. The biggest complain I heard is about its acceleration performance, some buyers may complain its acceleration is too slow. But considering its very affordable price and the engine is actually just a 1.5L natural aspirated engine (75kw, but not sure about the engine specification in Pakistan though), I think this is totally acceptable.
> 
> I have no experience with X7. But Chang'an in general is a very reliable OEM.


Yes Pakistan launched 1.5L Alsvin and X7 is expected in october


----------



## ghazi52

Phatphati 
Karachi in 1961:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ghandhara Nissan is Bringing Chery SUVs to Pakistan: *


In a recent report shared by Pakwheels.com, it has been revealed that Ghandhara Nissan – a subsidiary of Ghandhara Industries Limited (GIL) – is set to bring a new lineup of SUVs to Pakistan in partnership with the Chinese Automaker Chery. Reportedly, Ghandhara Nissan shall sign an agreement with Chery to obtain the distribution and manufacturing rights of Chery SUVs in Pakistan.

In the report, it was also stated that the first SUV that will reach the Pakistani market is the Chery Tiggo 8, which is a midsize crossover SUV that comes with two turbocharged petrol engine options in the international market.

One of them is a 1.5-liter 4-cylinder turbocharged petrol engine that makes 156 horsepower and 230 Newton-Meters (Nm) of torque. The other one is a 1.6-liter 4-cylinder turbocharged petrol engine that generates 197 horsepower and 290 Nm of torque. The former is mated to a 6-speed manual or a 6-speed DCT automatic transmission, whereas the latter is mated to a 7-speed DCT automatic gearbox. All variants of the vehicle are offered with Front-Wheel-Drive only.


----------



## ghazi52

In an article published by Chinese media, visiting professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law, Cheng Xizhong opined that Pakistan may boldly introduce China’s advanced production technology of EVs and gradually accelerate local production and sales of these cars. It would help inject new impetus into the rapid development of the national economy, the professor highlighted.

“With the continuous advancement of the construction of CPEC and special economic zones, China and Pakistan can carry out close cooperation,” he further added.

Referring to media reports, he said federal cabinet of Pakistan has granted massive tax exemptions to facilitate promotion of EVs in the country.

The summary forwarded by Pakistani Ministry of Industries was approved by the cabinet, allowing one per cent sales tax for locally-made EVs up to 50 kwh and light commercial vehicles (LCVs) up to 150 kwh.

The cabinet also capped the duty on import of charging equipment at 1pc.

At the same time, the EVs would be exempt from federal excise duty (FED), whereas import of machinery for manufacturing of these vehicles would be duty-free. Pakistani government has further removed additional customs duty (ACD).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1953,, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

ghazi52 said:


> In the report, it was also stated that the first SUV that will reach the Pakistani market is the Chery Tiggo 8,


Chery Tiggo 8 is a very nice SUV. It is better than the VW Tiguan in almost all dimensions, but the price is just half to Tiguan.


----------



## Dark1

ghazi52 said:


> However, price-conscious buyers still believe Chinese cars will take time in gaining trust of consumers who usually buy Japanese cars. They say that Chinese two-wheelers made deeper inroads into the Pakistani market owing to their lower prices (and despite not-so-great quality). But the car segment is a different ball game and they will take time to gain a bigger market share.


Instead of compromising with not so great quality of Chinese, why not import vehicles from India ?
India exported 700000 cars this year. And 3500000 bikes. Royal Enfield bikes like the Himalayan, interceptor 650, have broken the international market and have long waiting times in Europe, USA and south America. Its ridiculous that Pakistanis being neighbors cannot enjoy prime quality Indian bikes and have to opt for expensive imports.


----------



## ghazi52

*MG Motors Official Launch in Pakistan*

The company has received a particularly warm welcome in Pakistan as Prime Minister Imran Khan attended the official launch event. A few other important personalities also attended the launch, event such as Minister of Industries and Production, Hammad Azhar, Minister of State, Shehryar Afridi, and the owner of the company himself, Javed Afridi.

The event featured multiple MG vehicles parked at the side, including the HS, the ZS EV, and a mid-sized SUV that seemed to either be the RX8 or the Gloster.

The event saw the aforementioned guests say a few words of encouragement regarding the automaker’s entry into the Pakistani market and expressed their faith in the progress of the company and the auto industry.

PM Imran Khan also commented briefly on the China-based British automaker’s arrival to Pakistan and stated that the country’s economy is finally on the path towards growth. Prime Minister also stated that the Chinese model of development best suits Pakistan’s needs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

MG had a really bad reputation in the UK, and they could not compete against Japanese and German makes, but punch blows with the equally bad french crap.

The brand itself ( ie UK brand ) is probably what china was interested in ... maybe the cars are decent, if they are re-branded chinese makes?

Most of the chinese people i know, say, they would never buy a chinese made brand car... issues with quality, etc.. lets see how they get along in pakistan.

Mr Donkey in the above video might need a work visa to work in Pakistan aswell ?? ... lol ..


----------



## Bossman

Dark1 said:


> Instead of compromising with not so great quality of Chinese, why not import vehicles from India ?
> India exported 700000 cars this year. And 3500000 bikes. Royal Enfield bikes like the Himalayan, interceptor 650, have broken the international market and have long waiting times in Europe, USA and south America. Its ridiculous that Pakistanis being neighbors cannot enjoy prime quality Indian bikes and have to opt for expensive imports.



Royal Enfield is gas guzzling 50s technology and has a vintage appeal in Europe. I have never seen one in the US. Totally useless as a practical bike needed in developing countries like Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

MG (Morris Garages) is a British Motor Company owned by Chinese Nanjing Automobile Group.


----------



## ghazi52

Start of Grand Batteries at a shop at Mcleod Road, selling Oldham batteries & Bosch Auto Parts.
Date: 1948, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Bossman said:


> Royal Enfield is gas guzzling 50s technology and has a vintage appeal in Europe. I have never seen one in the US. Totally useless as a practical bike needed in developing countries like Pakistan.


You were right till 2016 , when the Himalayan was launched; and then in 2018 the 650 cc twins interceptor and continental were launched.

In the 250 to 750 cc segment, in the uk, RE are the highest selling bikes for many months in 2020. Pre orders are Sold out .
In the usa RE is selling around 3000 to 3500 bikes per annum. Pre orders for Himalayan sold out and the twins have 2 months waiting period.
If you search on youtube or Google, their sales in the south east Asia market , south America, and European markets are exploding.
And they are just at the 6th spot in India , with around 60k units sold worldwide every month.


----------



## ghazi52

An Englishman (Martyn) on his bike in Lahore during WWI.
Date: 1917

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> *Hyundai Starts Assembly of Elantra in Pakistan,*
> 
> Expected price 3.6 Million PKR to 4 Million PKR.
> 
> The new players in Pakistan’s automotive industry are scrambling to launch their latest offerings in the local market in a bid to keep up with the Automotive Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21 that will expire in June 2021.
> 
> In a recent development that was confirmed by one of ProPakistan’s sources in the industry, Hyundai Nishat is in the works to debut the Elantra Sedan in Pakistan soon.
> 
> According to our source, Hyundai has already assembled a handful of units of the Elantra Sedan and is planning to put it up for sale in the first quarter of 2021.
> 
> The car that was presented at the show had the same powertrain as mentioned above with an automatic transmission in addition to the following features:
> 
> 
> Safety
> Electronic Stability Control
> Hill Start Assist
> Six airbags
> Cruise Control
> Tyre Pressure Monitoring
> Emergency Stop Signals
> Parking Sensors with Backup Camera
> Impact and Speed Sensing auto door locks
> A Burglar alarm
> An Immobilizer System
> Disc Brakes on all 4 wheels
> Convenience
> Smart Touchscreen Infotainment
> Hyundai Bluelink Connectivity
> Ventilated front seat
> Keyle
> 
> © ProPakistani



The last car is Elantra, in white color. The car above is Sonata.


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government approved the exemption of registration and ownership renewal fees for electric vehicles (#EV), some has called the step a major leap forward in the direction of normalizing EVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

United Motors, manufacturers of motorcycles and Pakistan’s cheapest hatchback 800cc Bravo, launched another hatchback 1000cc Alpha in Lahore.
Alpha is a Chinese car, which is known as Chery QQ, a Chinese make.
The Ex-Factory price of United Alpha is 1,395,000 PKR.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> Start of Grand Batteries at a shop at Mcleod Road, selling Oldham batteries & Bosch Auto Parts.
> Date: 1948, Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 702449


so Bosch pulled out of Pakistan? I thought Bosch has NEVER set foot in Pakistan.


----------



## Dark1

ghazi52 said:


> United Motors, manufacturers of motorcycles and Pakistan’s cheapest hatchback 800cc Bravo, launched another hatchback 1000cc Alpha in Lahore.
> Alpha is a Chinese car, which is known as Chery QQ, a Chinese make.
> The Ex-Factory price of United Alpha is 1,395,000 PKR.
> 
> 
> View attachment 702779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 702780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 702781


Whats their GLOBAL or european NCAP safety ratings ?


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to investigate the failure of automotive firms in increasing production*











The federal cabinet has reportedly directed the Ministry of Industries and Production (MoIP) to probe the failure of automotive firms in increasing production capacity as they have been unable to meet market demand thereby causing a surge in prices and black marketing of locally produced vehicles.

According to a report by _Profit_, the Cabinet met on Tuesday to discuss the shortage of locally manufactured vehicles despite increasing demand. As a result of the inability of production capacity to catch up with demand, black marketing of vehicles and the purchase of vehicles ‘on money’ have risen.

The report states that according to a source, Prime Minister Imran Khan himself ordered Minister of Industries Hammad Azhar to investigate the matter.

The source went on to claim that members of the Cabinet had expressed concern over major automotive companies, including Honda, Toyota, and Suzuki not being able to enhance the capacity of their production despite running their business in the country for more than three decades.

The Cabinet was informed that as per the auto policy, the Japanese companies had also failed to localize vehicle parts and were still importing the majority of parts from Japan.

However, a representative of an auto firm claimed that auto companies have long been advising the government to impose taxes on the resale of new vehicles for a given time period to discourage premiums.

According to _Profit’s_ report, the representative further said that setting up manufacturing plants of various parts needs huge investment which could be made according to space in the market, keeping in view the long term policy.

“_Unfortunately, policies in the country keep changing which risk the major investment of investors,_” the representative stated.

Interestingly enough, officials of the Engineering Development Board (EDB) were unaware of the Cabinet’s direction. Despite repeated attempts made by _Profit_ to get in touch, secretary Industries did not attend the phone to comment on the issue.
Furthermore, sources said that the demand for vehicles in the country has increased after the government’s decision to restrict the import of used vehicles through imposing strict conditions.


“_The restrictions on the import of used cars through the baggage system have almost halted imports,_” the sources reportedly said.

According to _Profit_, Indus Motors Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Ali Asghar Jamali said that they were open to any investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's Millat to export 600 Tractors to Angola
*

The first consignment of 150 tractors has already been delivered.

It seems that Pakistani engineering products are increasing in popularity among #African countries after Pakistan’s leading tractor manufacturer, Millat #Tractors have managed to secure an order for exporting 600 tractors to Angola.

“I wish to congratulate Millat Tractors for securing export order for 600 tractors to Angola,” said Advisor to Prime Minister on Trade and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood. The advisor informed that the first consignment of 150 tractors has already been delivered. “This breakthrough is in line with our ‘Look Africa Policy’” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Govt’s New Auto Policy to End Monopoly of Big Automakers*

As per the reports, the government is planning to formulate a new auto policy to end the monopoly of certain car companies in the local automotive market.

It also highlighted that the Auto Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21 will expire by 30 June, and that the Ministry of Industries and Production has stated that the new policy will allow for the import of cars.

The policy provided numerous concessions and benefits to the automakers seeking to enter the Pakistani market. Moreover, owing to the current ADP, numerous carmakers had either entered or made their comebacks to a warm reception by Pakistani consumers.

The report further states that the new policy will revoke the concessions given to entrants and that the rates of the taxes on the import of cars will be reduced. Additional concessions will be considered to encourage the import of cars.

A few days ago, the federal government had directed the Ministry of Industries and Production (MoIP) to begin an investigation of the automotive firms to determine the details of their inability to increase production capacity.

The automakers’ inability to meet the demands of the local market has given rise to the illegal premium culture whereby certain dealerships add an additional amount over a car’s MSRP.

The introduction of the new policy for the auto industry is definitely a logical step forward. However, encouraging imports instead of country-based manufacturing is a questionable move as it goes against Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision for a self-reliant and stable auto sector of Pakistan


©ProPakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Sazgar-BAIC to launch four cars in Pakistan this year*

Sazgar, the largest rikshaw-maker in Pakistan, is set to enter the car market with BAIC D20 that has a hatchback and a sedan version. It plans to launch a crossover X25 and an off-roader SUV BJ40-Plus.

The BAIC group is the third largest automotive group in China, the country which manufactures 26 million vehicles a year — the highest in the world. BAIC sells 3.5 million cars per annum.

Sazgar prides itself for exporting three-wheelers to 20 countries, including Japan.

Sazgar’s assembly line is near completion and trial production may start soon, according to sources privy to the matter. The company may start selling its locally assembled cars within next three months.

With its entry in the car business, the company wants to cater to the entire market with its hatchback, sedan, crossover and SUV. The cars from hatchback to the SUV will be priced between Rs2 million and Rs6 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

ghazi52 said:


> *Sazgar-BAIC to launch four cars in Pakistan this year*


Compared to Chery, Chang'an or SAIC (the owner of the MG brand), BAIC is not a decent car manufacturer. I would choose Chery or Chang'an or SAIC, but never BAIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> *Govt’s New Auto Policy to End Monopoly of Big Automakers*
> 
> As per the reports, the government is planning to formulate a new auto policy to end the monopoly of certain car companies in the local automotive market.
> 
> It also highlighted that the Auto Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21 will expire by 30 June, and that the Ministry of Industries and Production has stated that the new policy will allow for the import of cars.
> 
> The policy provided numerous concessions and benefits to the automakers seeking to enter the Pakistani market. Moreover, owing to the current ADP, numerous carmakers had either entered or made their comebacks to a warm reception by Pakistani consumers.
> 
> The report further states that the new policy will revoke the concessions given to entrants and that the rates of the taxes on the import of cars will be reduced. Additional concessions will be considered to encourage the import of cars.
> 
> A few days ago, the federal government had directed the Ministry of Industries and Production (MoIP) to begin an investigation of the automotive firms to determine the details of their inability to increase production capacity.
> 
> The automakers’ inability to meet the demands of the local market has given rise to the illegal premium culture whereby certain dealerships add an additional amount over a car’s MSRP.
> 
> The introduction of the new policy for the auto industry is definitely a logical step forward. However, encouraging imports instead of country-based manufacturing is a questionable move as it goes against Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision for a self-reliant and stable auto sector of Pakistan
> 
> 
> ©ProPakistani



There is the problem of whether or not, Pakistan's foreign exchange levels can support this policy. A better policy would be to further liberalise the manufacture of cars and allow new entrants to manufacture in Pakistan by providing tax-free manufacturing incentives to new entrants ?

I suspect that new policy will cause more problems to foreign exchange and import levels, then it solves.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Changan Alsvin price announced.*

Changan Alsvin 1.37L MT : 2,199,000/-
Changan Alsvin 1.5L DCT : 2,399,000/-
Changan Alsvin 1.5L DCT Lumiere : 2,549,000/-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SAIC Motors to Establish Manufacturing Plant 

Pakistan’s automotive industry has been making a lot of headlines lately owing to the entry of numerous new automakers. A recent development has revealed that SAIC Motors may be planning to set up shop in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Car sales rise 15% in in 2020*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
January 12, 2021


Car sales in Pakistan increased 18% to 78,910 units during the first six months of the current fiscal year.

Industry data showed consumer demand is coming back to normal aided by low interest rates. Suzuki, Indus Motors, Honda and Hyundai sales' were recorded at 67,019 units in the corresponding period last year, Topline Securities said, citing data from the Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association. Demand is expected to continue increasing during the year. 

Passenger car sales increased 12.6 percent to 11,247 units in December from 9,987 units sold during the same period in 2019. Moreover, sales remained lower against 11,914 units sold in November 2020. Jeeps, buses, tractors, three-wheelers and motorcycles have also shown an increase in sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_Deu

*Proficient - A revolution denied - A dream killed*

When North Karachi challenged Japan!
The automobile which was made in Pakistan

The Dream in early 50s, Its Mid 1980s interpretation - When a local engineer Mr KhaliIur Rehman (Marhoom) produced this automobile which looked exactly like Suzuki pickup but was made almost completely in Pakistan. It was examined and approved by many national & international authorities viz Pakistan Army, World Bank Delegation, Technical Expert Team of General Motors USA, Japanese Expert Team, Pakistan Standard Institution and many others. It had a showroom in Tariq road & a very crude assembly line in North Karachi where hand made car parts were made - at a factory which was a two thousand yard plot with a boundary wall and a three-story, unpainted brick structure in the middle.
In spite of import duties and taxes that have been paid, the Proficient is still available at three quarters of the price of a Suzuki. Thanks to the Govt and Bureaucracy red tape we successfully destroyed this project🙁
This great entrepreneur and son of soil Khalil ur Rahman passed away in 1993 with a broken heart.
May Allah rest his soul in heaven - Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shah_Deu

Shah_Deu said:


> *Proficient - A revolution denied - A dream killed*
> 
> When North Karachi challenged Japan!
> The automobile which was made in Pakistan
> 
> The Dream in early 50s, Its Mid 1980s interpretation - When a local engineer Mr KhaliIur Rehman (Marhoom) produced this automobile which looked exactly like Suzuki pickup but was made almost completely in Pakistan. It was examined and approved by many national & international authorities viz Pakistan Army, World Bank Delegation, Technical Expert Team of General Motors USA, Japanese Expert Team, Pakistan Standard Institution and many others. It had a showroom in Tariq road & a very crude assembly line in North Karachi where hand made car parts were made - at a factory which was a two thousand yard plot with a boundary wall and a three-story, unpainted brick structure in the middle.
> In spite of import duties and taxes that have been paid, the Proficient is still available at three quarters of the price of a Suzuki. Thanks to the Govt and Bureaucracy red tape we successfully destroyed this project🙁
> This great entrepreneur and son of soil Khalil ur Rahman passed away in 1993 with a broken heart.
> May Allah rest his soul in heaven - Ameen
> View attachment 706410
> View attachment 706411
> View attachment 706412
> View attachment 706413
> View attachment 706414
> View attachment 706415
> View attachment 706416
> View attachment 706417
> View attachment 706418
> View attachment 706419
> View attachment 706420
> View attachment 706421
> View attachment 706422
> View attachment 706423
> View attachment 706424
> View attachment 706425
> View attachment 706426
> View attachment 706427
> View attachment 706428
> View attachment 706429
> 
> View attachment 706430
> View attachment 706431
> View attachment 706432
> View attachment 706433
> View attachment 706434
> View attachment 706435
> View attachment 706436
> View attachment 706437


The sad part is that the company was also casting and machining diesel engine parts and installed engine test benches as well. It was a 100% indigenous effort. Just imagine had we supported such industrialists back then, how strong would have been the trickle effects on our indigenous defense projects in general and powertrains, specifically diesel engine development in particular!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Goenitz

@Shah_Deu 
Though it seemed 40 years late tech than EU at that time but certainly it would have growon immensely. But I believe we are still making a lot of better parts than shown in the picture. 
So we can make a better quality car own our own than of 80s even today. But I think we cannot make a 95 onward EU car indigenously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_Deu

Goenitz said:


> @Shah_Deu
> Though it seemed 40 years late tech than EU at that time but certainly it would have growon immensely. But I believe we are still making a lot of better parts than shown in the picture.
> So we can make a better quality car own our own than of 80s even today. But I think we cannot make a 95 onward EU car indigenously.


Our automotive industry has evolved undoubtedly, but we still dont have a respectable OEM of our own. Our vendor industry is catering for the needs of foreign OEMs working here like Toyota, Honda, Suzuki and more recently some new entrants.

Having only foreign OEMs in the country is not ideal, because then we are only manufacturing for them and that too on a limited scale. The R&D sector practically is non-existent. Had we had our own OEMs, we would be designing and developing ourselves. And that is where the value lies. The most critical parts like tank engines are the hardest to outsource if the supplier country decides to sanction you.

R&D sector would have created a highly technical workforce and an indigenous technical base. Without R&D, licensed manufacturing means nothing for the strategic projects. We can not ask Atlas Honda or Toyota Indus or Kia Lucky Motors to contribute in developing, for instance, tank engines or even lesser APVs and tailored trucks for the forces. Since they dont do any R&D and can just produce some licensed products for their respective OEMs, the OEMs eventually take a huge chunk of profits which then leaves the country without being invested back here.

I can give the example of germany with a huge indigenous commercial vehicle industry, and the country has gained huge dividends of that in its defense sector too and their factories are fully capable of converting and start churning tanks and APVs at an unprecedented level should the need arise to the scale of what we saw in the two world wars.


----------



## Goenitz

Shah_Deu said:


> The most critical parts like tank engines are the hardest to outsource if the supplier country decides to sanction you.


That is the main thing... we cnanot develop engines for tanks, drones, cruise missiles and for sure jets. That requires R&D and not just manufacturing skills, like licences production of an engine. I still wonder who makes the engine material? if it is cast iron then it is not a big thing. Else, we may import even engines as we cannot make good alloys.


Shah_Deu said:


> I can give the example of germany with a huge indigenous commercial vehicle industry, and the country has gained huge dividends of that in its defense sector too and their factories are fully capable of converting and start churning tanks


German are too superior in chemistry. automotive, genetics etc 
I mean name it best tank, cruise missiles, ballistics missiles, RPGs, submarines, cars, autoban, clean energy, euro fighter, inventor of ammonia/dyes/.. mathematicians like Liebniz, Gauss, etc
just see this figure.




DE: Germany , EP: european patent offcie..
these are some heat recovery devices.. see Germany share is as much as combined EU...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Ghandhara Isuzu is planning to launch MU-X SUV in Pakistan to compete with Toyota Fortuner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

I can understand the frustration about the disappear of the Pakistan indigenous automobile program. In China, we have a similar pain, which is the cancelation of the Y10 (a big passenger aircraft similar to Boeing 707) program in 1980s'.

But seriously, it is not easy for a small , or a less industrialized country (sorry, no offense at all), to build and maintain its own automobile industry. For countries other than Germany, Japan, China, USA, Korea, France, Italy, India, there are very few other countries could have the luxury to build and continually maintain their own auto industry:
- Czech used to own Skoda, but it was acquired by Volkswagen
- Russia used to keep a strong auto industry, but Lada, the top Russian car brand, was acquired by Renault
- Romania used to own Dacia, but it was acquired by Renault as well
- Malaysia used to have Proton, but it was acquired by Geely.

Automobile, fortunately or unfortunately, is a very *scale-sensitive* industry. Imagine you spent 500M USD to develop a new model, the lifetime sales at 500,000 cars vs. 5,000 cars, the R&D cost allocated to each unit is different; or if you spend 500M USD to build a new plant with annual capacity at 100k units; production at full capacity vs. 5%, the manufacturing overhead each car needs to carry is also different. For the top players e.g. VW or Toyota, they produce more than 10 million cars a year; such huge base gives it a great advantage in cost control, and makes the success rate of new challengers from developing countries very vey few. 

What's even worse is the "price discrimination" even from home country customers. For example, suppose a local Pak auto company launches a vehicle that is as good as a Toyota RAV-4, how much an ordinary Pak consumer is willing to pay for it? The experience from China market is, for a Chinese-brand car that is as good as a Japanese or German brand car, the Chinese consumers today only willing to pay 55% to 65% of the price of the equivalent JP or GE car. The ratio at years before is even lower. 

And how about Toyota to lower the price as the response? Remember the cost benefit it gained from its huge size. 

I definitely believe Pakistan is a country with a huge potential to release, and automobile is definitely the direction that worth of a huge investment. But be prepared for the likely challenge. Automobile is indeed a very very challenging industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*MG Motors receives Greenfield status to manufacture cars in Pakistan*

SAMAA | Bilal Hussain
Jan 14, 2021











Greenfield status is granted to car assembly companies and includes tax and duty incentives to encourage new car companies entering the Pakistani market.

The company has already launched its compact SUV MG-HS and has revealed its plans to launch more cars including MG-ZS 1.5, MG ZS EV, which is fully electric and has 44.5 KWH of power, pick-up truck MG-Extender and SUV RX8.

The Engineering Development Board general manager has confirmed that MG Motors has been given the green-field status to manufacture cars in the country.

MG Motors in Pakistan is a joint venture between Pakistan’s JW-SEZ and Chinese giant SAIC, which now owns the British MG Motors. The company may also manufacture SAIC’s other cars too.

Haier Pakistan CEO and Pakistan Super League franchise Peshawar Zalmi’s owner Javed Afridi is a key stakeholder in MG Motors in Pakistan. He said in a previous interview that they had a good experience in Pakistan’s auto industry after they launched commercial vehicles such as trucks under the banner of JW-Forland.

In the ground-breaking ceremony of MG Motors recently, Javed Afridi said that they have established a joint venture with SAIC Motors, which means that the Chinese company also made investments in Pakistan.

MG Motors is one of the car companies that came to Pakistan after the government announced its Auto Development Policy 2016-21.

The policy will end in June 2021 and industry sources say car-making companies, called ‘new entrants’ since they came to the country after the policy was announced, have been trying to launch the maximum number of models before its expiry.

By launching cars during this period, the companies will be able to get tax incentives for five years under the government’s scheme. The policy aims to boost the auto industry and encourage competition. Japanese Suzuki, Honda, and Toyota were the dominant players before Kia, Hyundai, and Changan entered the market after 2016.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

I think I must have missed something.. why so many annoucements by car manufactures to setup shop in Pakistan aswell? Has Pakistan goverment made a policy change ????


----------



## The Accountant

Ali_Baba said:


> I think I must have missed something.. why so many annoucements by car manufactures to setup shop in Pakistan aswell? Has Pakistan goverment made a policy change ????


Yes 50% lower import duty for new players. I feel that sooner of later japnese cars will have to move out of Pakistani market specially from low price and medium price vehicles.


Ali_Baba said:


> I think I must have missed something.. why so many annoucements by car manufactures to setup shop in Pakistan aswell? Has Pakistan goverment made a policy change ????


Yes 50% lower import duty for new players. I feel that sooner of later japnese cars will have to move out of Pakistani market specially from low price and medium price vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bhutto's nationalization destroyed all Engineering, High tech industries in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Accountant

Horus said:


> Bhutto's nationalization destroyed all Engineering, High tech industries in Pakistan.


Unfortunately we as a nation are so stupid for us bhutto is still alive.

Just 5 minutes ago i was discussing with an educated youg guy and he was saying that bhutto was the best leader in pakistan till to date

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, nationalization destroyed all segments of Industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Daewoo Express New Double Glass Yutong Master Buses (2021)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Automobile sale rises 44pc in January*


Sale of cars rose to 14,543 units in January compared to 10,095 units during same period of previous year.

APP
11 Feb 2021










ISLAMABAD: Sale of cars in the country increased by 44 per cent in January compared to same month of the preceding year, a data released by Pakistan Automobile Manufacturing Association (PAMA) said on Thursday.

Sale of cars rose to 14,543 units in January compared to 10,095 units during same period of previous year.
Sale of cars during first seven months (Jul-

Jan) also increased by 18 per cent when compared with the sale during same period of the year 2019-20.
According to the data, as many as 81,569 cars were sold in the period under review as compared to 69,189 units in same period of last year.

The breakup figures show that 2,063 units of Honda civic and city were sold during January this year as compared to the sale of 1,878 units last year, thus showing a jump of 9.85 percent.

Toyota Corolla cars’ sale however witnessed negative growth of 55.7 percent as it went down to 1,525 units in the corresponding month from 3,445 units in same period of previous year.

Suzuki Swift’s sale made a jump of 152 percent as its sale increased to 364 units from 144 units in January 2020.

Similarly, the newly launched Toyota Yaris also witnessed an increase of 107 percent as its sale jumps from 1,440 units in December 2020 to 2,992 units in January 2021.

Sale of Suzuki Cultus declined to 1,470 units in the month under review whereas during same period last year, the sale was recorded at 1,701 units.

The sale of Suzuki Wagon R witnessed a sharp increase to 1,316 units from 567 units in January last year.

Suzuki Alto also witnessed a decrease as it went up from 2,360 units in January 2020 to 4,813 units in same month of current year.

Meanwhile, sale of motorbikes witnessed a rise of 14 percent as it rose to 162,564 units in January compared to sale of 142,445 units in same month of last year.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Thetitle of this thread should reflect the truth. Pakistan does not have automobile industry. It has kit-car industry. Meaning parts are bought from foreign auto industries [mostly Japanese] and then just bolted together in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Indus Pakistan said:


> Thetitle of this thread should reflect the truth. Pakistan does not have automobile industry. It has kit-car industry. Meaning parts are bought from foreign auto industries [mostly Japanese] and then just bolted together in Pakistan.


Wait for new auto policy


----------



## ghazi52

*Consortium of Daewoo, Skywell & Hitachi to Launch Electric Buses in Pakistan*

In a significant development, which took place yesterday, Daewoo Express Pakistan, Skywell China, and Hitachi ABB Power Grids Sweden reportedly signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to launch Electric Buses in Pakistan.

As per a media report, the MoU entailed that the three parties shall jointly set up a complete EV charging infrastructure and a value chain of electric buses and Electric Vehicles (EVs) in Pakistan to manufacture, assemble, and sell the vehicles in Pakistan and then export them to other countries.

The meeting was conducted through a live video call, which saw the participation of Governor Punjab, Chaudhry Muhammad Sarwar, and the ambassadors of the People’s Republic of China, South Korea, Switzerland, Sweden, and Japan.


----------



## ghazi52

Hyundai Nishat has started the assembly of its new Elantra sedan in Pakistan, and plans on launching it very soon.

Hyundai's new sedan will be priced between Rs 3.6 million to Rs 4 million and will directly compete Honda Civic and Toyota Corolla. As automakers are rushing to launch new cars in the Pakistani market before the end of the Auto Policy in June 2021, Japanese automakers, particularly Toyota and Honda, will be facing tough competition in the coming future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

Dark1 said:


> Instead of compromising with not so great quality of Chinese, why not import vehicles from India ?
> India exported 700000 cars this year. And 3500000 bikes. Royal Enfield bikes like the Himalayan, interceptor 650, have broken the international market and have long waiting times in Europe, USA and south America. Its ridiculous that Pakistanis being neighbors cannot enjoy prime quality Indian bikes and have to opt for expensive imports.


Among all cars 'exported' from india, 99% are from *foreign brands *like Suzuki, etc. The real 'exports' from indian brands is negligible.
Among China's over 1 million cars exported each year, 99% are from Chinese brands like SAIC, etc.
About 'quality', among ~30 million cars sold in China every year, 40% are from Chinese brand; among ~300 million cars running on our roads, 40% are from Chinese brand. Cars run perfectly day and night, and no one is complaining.
World's largest car companies by production volume from their *own brand* cars, SAIC, Geely and Changan etc are well on the road to become the top 10 car companies worldwide:





World's largest car companies by market value, which tells you something about the future trend, BYD rank the 3rd and NIO the 5th:





Chinese traditional car companies are doing well, but Chinese EV companies are going to rule the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Javed Afridi Teases the Official Launch of Cultus and Picanto Competitor MG3..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Auto industry growing as govt policies promote competition*




> Production as well as sale of cars showing increase from last several months










https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/imran-ali-kundi
*Imran Ali Kundi*

March 09, 2021


ISLAMABAD - At a time when economic activities have slowdown in the country, the motor industry has grown and evolved with an influx of new vehicles. 

The government had granted functioning licenses to six new entrants in order to create competition in the automobile sector under the Automotive Development Policy (ADP 2016-21). Market sources informed The Nation that volume of the auto industry is expected to increase in ongoing fiscal year, which would be mainly led by the new entrants, car companies that have come under ADP 2016-21. They said that production as well as sale of the cars is showing increase from last several months.

Sale and production declined in last year mainly due to the spread of Covid-19. 

However, auto industry is now on a path of recovery as it will launch the largest number of new cars in a year in 2021. With low interest rates and revival in economic activities, sales of locally assembled cars in first seven months (July to January) of the ongoing financial year rose to 81,569 from 69,189 units in the same period a year ago. “We expect further demand for cars to grow stronger owing to low interest rates environment and pickup in economic activity,” said a new entrant, who asked not to be named.

M/s Kia Lucky Motors Pvt Ltd, M/s United Motors (Pvt) Ltd, M/s Regal Automobile Industries Ltd, M/s Foton JW Auto Park (PVT) Ltd, M/s Master Motors Ltd and M/s Hyundai Nishat Motor (Pvt) Ltd were the new entrants under the Auto Policy. The new entrants as well as old auto companies will launch the largest number of new cars in a year in 2021, which showed that auto industry is recovering in the current year.

United Motors unveiled Alpha, Toyota introduced Corolla X, Changan started taking orders for Alsvin and Proton presented X70. In addition, new models were launched in February as well which included ZS by Morris Garages (MG), Sorento by Kia Lucky and Saga by Proton.

Demand for cars to grow stronger owing to low interest rates environment, pickup in economic activity
The industry, which is normally dominated by three Japanese brands, is now facing competition from some new entrants mainly from Korea and China. 

New entrants have introduced their brands in the Pakistani market under the new entrant’s policy given in Auto Industry Development Policy (program) 2016-21. One of the new entrants— M/s Kia Lucky Motors Pvt Ltd—had recently claimed to sell more cars than Honda in consecutive months: December 2020 and January 2021. “For two consecutive months, we have sold more cars than Honda. In December and January, our estimates were higher,” said Muhammad Faisal, COO of Kia Lucky Motors. 

According to the reports, Suzuki sold the largest number of vehicles. Honda sold 1,764 vehicles, including the Civic, Area, and BR-V, in December 2020 and 1,916 in January 2021. This means that KIA’s Sportage and hatchback Picanto crossover SUV numbers are more than that, as according to the KIA’s claim.

Meanwhile, officials in Ministry of Industries and Production informed The Nation that government had recently announced new Electric Vehicle (EV) Policy, which would create competition among auto sector players besides pollution-free environment. 

They said that government would be introducing a public-friendly transport system under the EV policy. A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed among Daewoo Express Pakistan, Skywell from China and Hitachi ABB Power Grids from Sweden for introducing electric buses in Pakistan.

The MoU was signed for setting up a value chain for electric vehicles and charging infrastructure in Pakistan. Under this MoU, Skywell Automobiles China and Daewoo Express Pakistan will collaborate to introduce electric buses and other electric vehicles in Pakistan and create a technical support base in the country with robust charging infrastructure through ABB Hitachi Power Grids.

Skywell Automobiles will provide its state of the art electric buses for the Pakistan market in Phase-1, and in Phase-2, shall set up a manufacturing plant for producing electric vehicles in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese firm to set up EV plant in Pakistan*

BOI grants admission to MG JW Automobile Pakistan in JW-SEZ Raiwind


APP March 14, 2021


*ISLAMABAD: *The Board of Investment (BOI) has decided to facilitate the entry of China’s largest automobile manufacturer in Pakistan and the first private special economic zone (SEZ) in Raiwind, Punjab.


During an SEZ committee meeting on Saturday, the BOI granted admission to MG JW Automobile Pakistan Private Limited in JW-SEZ Raiwind as ‘zone enterprise’.

With an estimated foreign direct investment (FDI) of Rs663 million and local investment worth Rs637 million, MG JW Automobile will establish an electric car manufacturing plant.

MG JW Automobile (MG Pakistan) is a joint venture between JW-SEZ (Private) Limited and SMIL, which is a subsidiary of SAIC Motor Corporation Limited. SAIC is a Chinese state-owned automotive design and manufacturing company headquartered in Shanghai with multinational operations.

It is the largest auto manufacturer in China and the seventh-largest in the world. In 2006, SAIC purchased the prestigious British brand Morris Garages (MG) and it is now marketing automobiles under that brand all over the world.

The BOI received the zone entry application of MG JW Automobile Pakistan through its recently launched ‘SEZ MIS Module’, which acts as a one-window for SEZs in Pakistan. The module is designed to facilitate real investors, from all corners of the world, in getting admission into SEZs while ensuring complete transparency.

BOI Chairman Atif R Bokhari stated that the initiation of the first private SEZ in Pakistan was a testament to the fact that the government is fully committed to facilitating private investors for speedy industrialisation in the country.

Furthermore, BOI Secretary Fareena Mazhar said, “The launch of SEZ-MIS Module is a leap into the digital future of SEZ-led industrialisation.”

She further stated that BOI is making all-out efforts to facilitate private investors.


_Published in The Express Tribune, March 14th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sazgar Engineering Works Reveals its New Partner in Car Manufacturing*

The latest notification by Sazgar Engineering Works Limited (SAZEW) details that it has contacted the concerned government authorities to obtain approval for the manufacturing, assembly, sales, and after-sales service of passenger and commercial vehicles under the name of ‘Haval’.

Haval is a Chinese automotive brand that is a subsidiary of a larger automotive group called Great Wall Motors. Conceived in 2013, the company specializes in manufacturing crossovers SUVs and off-road SUVs.
The automaker currently enjoys a presence in several countries including Australia, Argentina, Bangladesh, Bulgaria, India, New Zealand, Russia, South Africa, Benin, Tunisia, Côte d’Ivoire, Chile, Paraguay, Ecuador, Guatemala, Bolivia, Peru, Malaysia, Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Iraq, and Iran.

It is also reportedly working on an all-electric SUV, whose concept it revealed in February last year. The SU-EV in question has coincidentally been dubbed the ‘Concept H

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh govt inaugurates Pakistan’s first-ever electric bus*


Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry also congratulated Sindh government over the initiative.
As many as 100 buses are expected to hit the roads by the end of this year.

BR Web Desk 
30 Mar 2021








*Sindh Transport Minister Syed Owais Shah on Tuesday launched Pakistan’s first electric bus in Karachi.*


As per details, the buses will be brought to the port city with cooperation with the private sector. As many as 100 buses are expected to hit the roads by the end of this year.


Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry also congratulated Sindh government over the initiative.


He tweeted: Want to congratulate Sindh government specially Murad Ali Shah and ministry of transport on their remarkable step to add electric bus in Karachi Commuters system. The ministry is fully behind Sind government in this futuristic approach hope Punjab and KP will also take same route as soon as possible.

Last year in December, the federal cabinet had approved Pakistan’s first Electric Vehicle Policy. The Electric Vehicle (EV) Policy and the Mobile Manufacturing Policy were endorsed by the federal cabinet following their approval by the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) on December 16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*University of Karachi to Launch an EV Shuttle Service*

by Waleed Shah






The University of Karachi signed the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) yesterday with NTS Logistics to introduce an all-electric shuttle service. Soon, the Electric Vehicles (EVs) custom-built for on-campus use will offer the students transport facility within the campus, said the media report.

As per the agreement, NTS Logistics will give the institute a limited number of 6 to 23 seater roofless commuter buses. As the demand for transport rises, so will the number of buses, the report added. The MoU was signed between the Vice-Chancellor of the University, Professor Dr. Khalid Mahmood Iraqi, and the Chief Executive Officer NTS Logistics, Muhammad Umer Nouman.

The institute stated in an official statement that the transport service will be kept as pocket-friendly as possible. Everyone, including the faculty, students, and work-staff, shall be allowed to use the facility.

The bus stand shall be built near the entrance of the university, where there will be vehicle charging stations as well.

The development has been made in a bid to not only offer convenience to the students and the faculty of the University but also to encourage the protection of climate by using environment-friendly means of transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Javed Afridi Teases MG Electric Car That Will Cost Less Than Rs. 1 Million

Javed Afridi has grabbed the attention of Pakistani car enthusiasts and the general public yet again with a post about a cheap and smart little electric vehicle (EV) that would be perfect for Pakistan for multiple reasons.

The Wuling Hongguang Mini EV is the result of a joint venture between General Motors and SAIC Motors that was originally introduced in the Chinese market in early 2020. It went on sale in July 2020, after which 160,000 of its units were sold by January 2021.

WULING MINI EV FOR PAKISTAN MARKET BELOW 1 MILLION PKR 

— Javed Afridi (@JAfridi10) March 31, 2021

This EV is a small, lightweight one that is offered with two variants — the base variant with a 9.2 kWh battery pack that allows for a range of 120 km, and a better variant with a 13.8 kWh battery that offers a range of 170 km .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Proton Saga Specifications











Almost 5 lack sestti from Honha City , not bad .
except front lights car has good look as well .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> Proton Saga Specifications
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 731117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 5 lack sestti from Honha City , not bad .
> except front lights car has good look as well .



at £10k for the ACE, that is quite expenseive for what it is...


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Air Cooled Buses Operating In Peshawar By Government Transport Service, 1953 (c). 
All aluminum body made at their body shop in Peshawar, on Mercedes chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Double Decker Bus from Krishan Nagar Lahore to R A Bazar.(It was operational during 1960 to 1978.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSPK

so dealerships are giving date up to January 2022 if you wish to book the Proton Saga...








The Bubble Launch of Proton Saga | CarSpiritPK


With super-delayed deliveries will the newly launched Proton Saga be able to make its place in the market?




carspiritpk.com


----------



## ghazi52

*Proton is establishing an assembly plant in Pakistan to produce 25,000 units annually .


Proton is expected to begin local assembly of cars in Pakistan in Q3 2021,* according to a recent update posted by paultandotorg, a Malaysian Automotive News source. 

As per reports, Al-Haj Automotive, Proton's Pakistani partner, is planning to construct a 25,000-unit-per-year assembly plant.

According to the agreement between Al-Haj Automotive and Proton, CBU units will be sold first, followed by CKD units in late 2020 or early 2021. 

Proton Pakistan will be able to add more vehicles to the market as a result of the establishment of a dedicated factory. In Pakistan, cars like the Proton Iriz, Persona, and X50 have a sizable demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh cabinet okays 250 new hybrid electric buses for Karachi and Hyderabad *

Minister Transport and Mass Transit Awais Qadir Shah briefed the cabinet that his department would procure 250 Diesel Hybrid Electric Buses under the Sindh Intra-District People Bus Service project.

He told the cabinet that these buses would operate in Karachi, Hyderabad, Sukkur, Larkana, Mirpurkhas and Shaheed Benazirabad.

The Mass Transit department has hired a professional consultant and the project would cost Rs8 billion, the minister told the meeting.

The cabinet approved the proposal and gave go-ahead to the Transport department to procure the buses.
The chief minister said that he would provide necessary funds to the department for the purpose and termed it “good news for the people of six districts.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan completed a 15-day trial run of the K9 pure electric bus recently in Karachi.
Co-produced by China's leading new energy vehicle manufacturer BYD and its Pakistani partners,
it is the first pure electric bus in Pakistan and the 1st formal commercial vehicle in Sindh Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Changan Pakistan may launch three more cars

Changan* Pakistan, the makers of minivan Karvaan, mini pickups M8 and M9, and sedan Alsvin, is now considering launching two SUVs Uni-T and Oshan X7, and double cabin pick-up Hunter.

The 1.5 litre turbo charged small crossover Uni-T falls in the category of Kia Sportage, Toyota CH-R and Nissan Juke.

Meanwhile, Oshan X7, which is also 1.5 turbocharged but a bit bigger and comparable to MG Motors’ MG-HS and Hyundai Tucson.

The 1.9 litre Turbo Charged Hunter is comparable to Isuzu D-Max and Toyota Hilux.

The company has confirmed that it has been testing the three vehicles on Pakistan roads but it has declined to share which cars which will eventually be launched in the country.

“We can launch all three vehicles or launch only a single car,” said a company source. “It is yet to be decided but we are working to bring more cars on our list.”







An auto sector expert Usman Ansari, who runs a blogging website carspiritpk.com, said that Hunter pickup is a competitor of Isuzu D-Max and Toyota Hilux Revo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CBU units of HAVAL Jolion have already arrived at the Sazgar Engineering factory in Lahore . Looks like the company will be launching this SUV sooner than we might expect.


----------



## ghazi52

Double-Decker Bus #1, Krishan Nagar via Mall
Lahore 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prince DFSK is Launching More SUVs in Pakistan Soon.

The parade of SUVs continues to make its way to the Pakistani market with no end in sight. With the prospective entrants in the market such as Haval Jolion, Changan Uni-T, Oshan-X7, Proton X50, Seres SF5, and lest we forget, BAIC BJ40, X25, and Chery Tiggo 8, the SUV market of Pakistan has all of a sudden become crowded.

However, Prince-DFSK is seemingly not finished introducing more SUVs in the Pakistani market just yet. As per several reports shared over the weekend, the Chinese automaker is planning to launch two new SUVs in Pakistan, namely, Seres S3 and the Glory 580 Pro Star version.

*Seres S3*

The Seres S3 is an all-electric crossover SUV that is set to be launched in the 3rd quarter of 2021. The SUV features a single electric motor and a 52 kWh battery pack that gives the SUV 160 horsepower, 300 Newton-meters of torque, and a range of between 230 and 405 kilometers.

Being a modern SUV, it has plenty of tech features that make for great value. Reports suggest that the price of the Seres S3 is likely to be around Rs. 5.5 million.

The other offering will be a more high-end variant of the DFSK Glory 580 SUV, the Star trim level.

Reportedly, the new trim-level will feature some cosmetic changes, a better out from similar 1.5-litre turbocharged petrol engine, a few additional features such as Lane Assistance, Blind Spot Detection, Front Car Collision Warning, and Adaptive Cruise Control.

Speculations are being made that this higher trim variant of the DFSK Glory 580 will also cost around Rs. 5.5 million, although no reports have been shared by the automaker itself about the prices of any of the new entrants.

Last week, Prince DFSK revealed on its official Facebook page yesterday that another new SUV is being co-developed by DFSK and Huawei, and it could be “hitting the roads of Pakistan soon”. It would also be a Seres product called the SF5 which would be a premium EV, featuring the powertrain and mechanicals from DFSK and the software and tech features from Huawei.

It remains to be seen, however, as to which of the aforementioned cars would make it to the Pakistani market soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shibli criticises locally manufactured vehicles over poor quality

After terming the locally manufactured ventilators useless, Minister of Science and Technology, Senator Shibli Faraz, has also claimed that the vehicles being manufactured and assembled in the country are not as per international standards.

During a meeting with officials of Pakistan Standard and Quality Control Authority (PSQCA), the minister opined that despite the ever jumping prices of local vehicles, their quality was not up to the global standard.

As per official sources, the minister, while referring to substandard goods being prepared in the country, said that despite the skyrocketing prices of cars in the country, their safety standard and quality were far behind the one set in the international market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Volkswagen to set up manufacturing in Hub , Balochistan on 10th May*

The assembly plant will reportedly have the capacity of producing 28,000 vehicles per annum. According to the original plan, the construction was supposed to begin in 2020, but things got delayed due to the onset of the pandemic.

A couple of days ago, some media outlets shared the news that Volkswagen is starting the construction of a new Plant in Balochistan, Pakistan. The news was later confirmed by nationally trusted auto blog, Pakwheels.
According to the news, the construction will start within this quarter, while some claiming that the construction will begin on the 10th of May. According to Pakwheel’s sources, “The plant will be constructed in approximately 2 years”.

It all began in 2018 when the German auto giant Volkswagen AG and Premier Motors limited signed an agreement to manufacture commercial vehicles in Hanover. An investment of $135 million was agreed for the construction of an assembly and production plant in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1955

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Company RNL Technologies plans to start manufacturing electric vehicle (EV) chargers in Pakistan! A real boost for Pakistani electric vehicle industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Volkswagen to manufacture Amarok Truck and Transporter Van in Pakistan which will compete with Toyota Hilux and Kia Grand Carnival.
The plant will have the capacity to produce 28,000 vehicles annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Green Line, Orange Line BRT: Chinese company to provide 100 new energy buses*



BEIJING: Zhongtong, one of the earliest listed bus manufacturers in China has secured an order to provide 100 units 18-meter new energy buses for Green Line and Orange Line Bust Rapid Transport (BRT) in Karachi.

As the first batch of new energy powered city buses in the city, they will serve on the Green-color and Orange-color BRT routes after their arrival, providing greener, more intelligent and more comfortable transportation services for local residents, according to a local media website here on Wednesday.

As the largest city in Pakistan, Karachi is also the economic hub in the country. With its strategic location and fast growing economy, the port city has been confronted with increasingly severe traffic congestions. Tweeting in Urdu from his official account recently, Federal Minister of Planning and Development Asad Umar informed about the completion of a prototype bus for Karachi’s Green Line Metrobus project.

It is currently being tested by the Chinese authorities for any mechanical and safety issues. Once the phase of the inspection is completed, a total of 80 buses will be shipped to Karachi and added to Green Line’s fleet. The mass transit project is expected to become operational in this year.

Green Line Bus Rapid Transit is a federal government project. It is the largest of all the other proposed metro bus routes in Karachi.

It is expected that after completion, it will facilitate over 300,000 passengers on a daily basis. Construction on the project started in January 2016 by the Karachi Infrastructural development Company (KIDC) and, nearly three years later, it is still underway.

Starting from Merewether Tower in the central part of the city, all the way up to Surjani Town in northern Karachi, the total length of Green Line BRT is 26 km.

According to the proposed map, it will be connected with the other proposed routes of the Trans Karachi Breeze project at different points.

It may be mentioned here that so far, Zhongtong’s new energy public transportation solutions have been greatly welcomed in South Korea, Argentina, Germany, Chile, Paraguay, Hungary, etc.

In addition, over 70,000 units Zhongtong new energy buses and coaches have been working smoothly across the globe, making a huge impact on the global drive on emission reductions.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I'm waiting for MG extender. Wonder if it's worth the hype.
Also await delivery of my HS. Booked in Feb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction for a Volkswagen plant in Pakistan in Hub Balochistan

“The plant will be constructed in 2 years,” it reported.

According to an official from the company, the project, spanning over 900,000 square feet, will require an estimated investment of 4-5 billion rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Petrol Pump , Lea Market, Karachi 1934

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1895 Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of the first MG Motors Assembly plant is in progress under the supervision of both Pakistani & Chinese experts. 
Soon Production will start InshaAllah. A great step forward for the whole Automotive Industry in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> Shibli criticises locally manufactured vehicles over poor quality
> 
> After terming the locally manufactured ventilators useless, Minister of Science and Technology, Senator Shibli Faraz, has also claimed that the vehicles being manufactured and assembled in the country are not as per international standards.
> 
> During a meeting with officials of Pakistan Standard and Quality Control Authority (PSQCA), the minister opined that despite the ever jumping prices of local vehicles, their quality was not up to the global standard.
> 
> As per official sources, the minister, while referring to substandard goods being prepared in the country, said that despite the skyrocketing prices of cars in the country, their safety standard and quality were far behind the one set in the international market.



And who can disagree with what he said?


ghazi52 said:


> 1895 Karachi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 743814



This is Ford Model T. It was introduced in 1908.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, This might be from 1910 to 1915.


airmarshal said:


> And who can disagree with what he said?
> 
> 
> This is Ford Model T. It was introduced in 1908.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Paradigm shift in Pakistan’s auto industry*

Decline in import of luxury cars providing level playing field for SUV makers

Usman Hanif
May 16, 2021

Consumers must have wondered why new entrants in the auto sector of Pakistan are introducing more sport utility vehicles (SUVs) instead of low-end cars, which were expected to be rolled out when the new auto policy was unveiled.

“Pakistan’s auto market is growing and a switch from sedan to SUVs or crossover is taking place,” said AHL Research auto analyst Arsalan Hanif. “With advanced technology and better safety features in the SUV segment, its acceptability ratio has increased,” he added.

Companies have pinned high hopes on this category, which is reflected in the recent testing of an autonomous SUV, UNI-T, by the joint venture of Master Motors and Changan.

With a 10-20% price difference between sedan and SUVs, the consumers had started giving preference to SUVs because of better features and a more luxurious feel, Hanif said.

On the other hand, a decline in imports of luxury or high-end cars is also providing a level playing field for SUV manufacturers.

Likewise, on the global front, SUVs are attracting more attention as their market share is increasing. For instance, in India, the SUV market share has increased from 10% to 36% in the last eight years.

However, contrary to Hanif’s views, Regal Automobile Pakistan Managing Director Muhammad Adeel Usman said that mostly the cars introduced recently were not SUVs, they were called crossover utility vehicles (CUVs) and their estimated sales were 5,000 units per month for all companies.

“As far as sales performance of SUVs is concerned, KIA has managed to sell around 25,000 Sportage since its operations commenced,” said Hanif.

Hyundai Nishat sold 2,759 units of Tucson in the first nine months of current fiscal year 2020-21. As per market grapevine, MG, an unlisted player, also sold more than 2,000 units.

A majority of new players (BAIC, Hawal, Peugeot, Changan and Cherry) are also planning to launch SUVs in Pakistan because low-end cars face more price competition and have low margins.

The new entrants are introducing CUVs following the trend in the international market where sales of CUVs have increased rapidly, according to Usman.

Pakistanis have been deprived of durable and affordable vehicles for a long time, but with added advantage of a healthy economy, automobile players are now enjoying an amazing year.

Banks have given a further boost to demand, by providing the highest number of auto loans this year, he added.

Although the new entrants have started launching “budget sedans”, CUVs are an easier market to tap at the moment.

The buying power of consumers also provides a level playing field as lower interest rate, improvement in macros, higher foreign remittances and revival of economic activity have improved the purchasing power of consumers, highlighted Hanif.

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 16th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorbike, three wheeler sales up 34 percent in 10 months*


During the period under review, as many as 1,587,562 motorbikes and three wheelers were sold in July-April (2020-21) against the sale of 1,184,659 units in July-April (2019-20).

APP 
23 May 2021








ISLAMABAD: The sale of motorbikes and three wheelers witnessed an increase of 34 percent during the first ten months of financial year (2020-21) as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

During the period under review, as many as 1,587,562 motorbikes and three wheelers were sold in July-April (2020-21) against the sale of 1,184,659 units in July-April (2019-20), showing growth of 34 percent, according to the Pakistan Automobile Manufacturing Association (PAMA).

The sale of Honda motorcycles went up 39.43 percent from 771,757 units in last year to 1076,077 units during current year whereas the sale of Suzuki motorcycles also rose by 27.72 percent from 15,637 units to 19,973 units.

Similarly, the sale of Yamaha motorbikes went up from 18,142 units to 18,375 witnessing growth of 1.28 percent while the sale of Ravi motorbikes witnessed a sharp decline of 54.67 percent from 11,405 units to 5,169 units during the period under review.

The sales of United Auto motorcycles increased by 29.70 percent from 242,387 units to 314,393 units while the sales of Road Prince motorcycles also increased by 21.80 percent from 91,595 units to 111,570 units.

Meanwhile, the sale of Road Prince three wheelers witnessed a decrease of 4.32 percent from 7,837 units in last year to 7,498 units in the same month's current year while the sale of Sazgar three wheeler increased by 34.85 percent from 9,500 units to 12,811 units.

The sale of Qingqi three wheelers has shown increase of 46.75 percent by going up from 10,768 units to 15,803 units whereas the sale of United Auto three wheelers also rose 23.40 percent from 4,751 units to 5,863 units, the data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

First locally



produced MG car on the wheels now.
The MG plant has been completed and located in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

Lets hope MG is reliable in Pakistan ( they were/are not in the UK ! )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ali_Baba said:


> Lets hope MG is reliable in Pakistan ( they were/are not in the UK ! )



The MG Brand is now owned by the Chinese SAIC Motor Group.









SAIC Motor - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The internals will be just as reliable as any other Chinese vehicles but maybe Chinese brothers can do comparison with other Chinese brands as far as reliability. They are also badged as MG in Chinese market.

@Beast, @rott brothers your brief comments are welcome.

I don't know who does the design - Bertone and Pininfarina probably not. Styling looks a lot like Standard Korean style (Hyundai, Kia, Daewoo etc.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

According to sources DFSK Pakistan to Launch Glory 500 in October 2021. 
Will be priced around Rs 3.5 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*SLM Tyres to manufacture 600,000 tires in first phase: George Zhang*

30 May 2021








BEIJING, May 30 (APP):After Service Long March Tyres Ltd (SLM Tyres) is put into production, the production capacity of the first phase is expected to be 600,000 tires, with a total of 2.4 million of the three phases, which will greatly improve the on-time supply in Pakistan’s domestic and foreign markets, Director, George Zhang said.

Pakistan’s freight transport is mainly by road. In recent years, the market demand for TBR is becoming more and more exuberant, increasing at an average annual rate of 10%.

Every year, Pakistan spends US $300 million to US $400 million in foreign exchange on importing TBR, and the completion of the joint venture project will not only directly serve the needs of the local market, solve 700-800 jobs, but also generate foreign exchange earnings of more than US $100 million, becoming a new growth point for Pakistan’s exports, he said in an interview.

In 2019, Chaoyang Long March Tyre Co. Ltd and Pakistani Service Industrial Ltd reached a joint venture agreement to work together to make up for the gap in Pakistan’s tire manufacturing industry, China Economic Net (CEN) reported on Sunday.

As people pay more and more attention to energy saving, emission reduction and green environmental protection, “green tire” has become the development trend of the global tire manufacturing industry.

In this regard, Zhang said, “SLM Tyres will carry out whole tyre life cycle environmental management in the aspects of raw material selection, technical formulation, production organization, sales, product recovery and so on, so as to better improve production efficiency and reduce carbon emissions. We are fully committed to making green tires in Pakistan.”

Telling reasons for choosing Pakistan as the first country to set up joint venture and factory overseas, Zhang stated that, “our Pakistani partner SERVICE has a strong desire to produce TBR and has good experience in tyre production. Pakistan has abundant human resources, its staff costs are lower than those in Southeast Asia, and investment in building a factory in Pakistan also helps to avoid countervailing, anti-dumping and trade war.”

Currently, Chaoyang Long March Tire Company is promoting the listing of the company to realize the great-leap-forward development of the enterprise. Zhang is also full of confidence about the future development of Service Long March Tyres Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

F.P. Report

KARACHI: Indus Motor Company (IMC), launched the much awaited Toyota Fortuner model lineup which has been given a fresh look. Toyota Dealers across the country are now booking orders from customers with an upfront payment of Rs 3 million, for a diesel or gasoline engine available in three new variants i.e. Fortuner Sigma 4 (4X4 1GD Hi Diesel), Fortuner V (4X4 2TR Hi Petrol) and Fortuner G (4X2 2TR Std Petrol). The ex-factory RSP range between Rs.7.99 million and Rs 9.65 million.

The Company’s Chief Executive, Mr Ali Asghar Jamali, observed, “The Fortuner is in a league of its own. The SUV undeniably, is great value for money, offering unmatched performance and power which is why customers have been vying its arrival. The newly added features are sure to please the discerning taste and needs of our premium customers and new buyers.”

Adding further, he said, “Under the Government’s ‘Roshan Apni Car’ scheme, non-resident Pakistanis will soon be able to purchase vehicles for their families from the Company under the scheme. IMC is supportive of this initiative and will facilitate such customers with preferential vehicle delivery times.”

All 3 variants have a new Prestigious Exterior look, a more Premium Feeling Interior, and for the Diesel variant, a Performance Refinement. Notable spec features in the flagship model include new generation 1GD engine with power, torque and fuel-efficiency improvements, addition of Variable Flow Control in the steering which improves steering feel based on vehicle speed, improved drive modes, Electro-chromic rear-view mirror and Balance Shaft addition in the engine which significantly improves the NVH of diesel variant. To further augment the traction control system, Limited Slip Differential functionality has also been included.

Besides the regular bookings at Toyota authorized Dealerships, Fortuner customers will soon be able to place an on-line order through the one-stop “Toyota Smart Purchase”. The portal allows customers to shop for any Toyota product of their choice from the safety and comfort of their homes or workplaces, placing their order in just four easy steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Aliya Malik shares a snapshot of Pakistan's upcoming Auto Policy 2021-26


PTT's MNA said there is a huge difference between upcoming and previous Auto Development Policy which is set to expire in June 2021.




www.globalvillagespace.com










I hope what she says is true. This is the way forward for auto industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *The government is considering reducing taxes on new imported and locally assembled cars of up to 800cc engine capacity in the next budget aimed at bringing these within the purchasing power of the middle class.

The proposal, which will be further fine-tuned today (Thursday), seeks to cut import duties and taxes on new imported cars by up to 63% and reduce them by nearly 7% for locally made cars, sources in the Ministry of Industries told The Express Tribune.

The proposal includes abolishing 50% regulatory duty, either eliminating 7% additional customs duty or reducing the customs duty by the same percentage and abolishing 2.5% federal excise duty on new imported cars, the sources said.

In addition to that, there is also a proposal to abolish 5% withholding tax and reduce the standard general sales tax (GST) rate of 17% to 12% on the import of new cars of up to 800cc, they added.

The existing combined taxes and duties on new imported cars of up to 800cc are about 132% of the price which, if this proposal is implemented, will come down by 63% of the value of imported cars, said the sources.

In the small category, the price of a new imported car may go down by Rs300,000 to Rs400,000, subject to implementation of this proposal, said the sources.

These taxes have been kept high to provide protection to local assemblers who have long been fleecing the consumers. New vehicles can be imported by anyone against payment of duties and taxes levied under the existing import procedures and requirements laid down in the Import Policy Order and Customs law.

The sources said that there is also a proposal to abolish 2.5% federal excise duty, reduce the GST rate to 12% and abolish Rs7,500 advance income tax on locally made cars of up to 800cc. Subject to endorsement of the proposal, the price of a 660cc Suzuki VXL may fall by Rs109,000 to Rs1.53 million, said the sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Auto Policy 2021-26 pivots towards EEEs*


BR Research 
08 Jun 2021









The automotive policy 2016-21 has been a success. The domination of three Japanese players in four-wheeler segment was broken and numerous new entrants came, while consumers were given the option of compact SUVs which was not the case earlier. 

Now the next policy (2021-26) is in the making and some part of it is likely to be reflected in the upcoming budget next week. The aim is to submit the policy for approval to Engineering Development Board (EDB) by June end.

There are four main contours of the auto policy. There might be some incentives for small cars (850 cc and below) and the idea is to make people graduate from bike to cars by making cars affordable. 
The second part is to increase localization in domestically assembled cars. Third is to pave way for exporting auto parts, 2/3 wheelers and tractors. 
Last, but not the least is to continue the zest of enhancing competition in the market. Already, it is happening with eleven car makers in the market (from three) where a new model is launched every month.

The aim is to increase car production capacity to 650,000 units a year from existing 417,000 units in five years. For 2/3 wheelers, capacity is projected to increase to 7 million units, 100,000 units for tractors and 20,000 units for heavy vehicles. Once that kind of expansion takes place, affordability will come in tandem with enhanced competition and export avenues may open naturally.
Incentives shall be offered for innovation - for example if a company comes with inhouse design facility, it will receive tax credit. Duty draw back on local taxes and levies (DLTL) may be considered to make export attractive. Then for better environment, all car assemblers must follow EURO 5 standards for engines in due course of time.

There will be no extension of the existing policy 2016-21. It will expire and any car launched will have five years benefit in the form of low duty structure for five years from the time of launch of the car or by June 2026, whichever comes first. In the last policy, the new entrants captured the virgin market of compact SUVs. The focus of virtually all the players is now on high end cars.

Those who have attempted to launch in affordable segment, have not seen much success.

The policy dilemma is to enhance the market of affordable cars segment (850 cc and below) which is termed as efficient, economical, and environmentally friendly (EEE) segment. The government is likely to announce refinancing scheme (through SBP) for EEE cars. The consumers will get cars at lower than market prevailing rates. There could be other incentives in the form of taxation and duties that may be unveiled soon.

For Electric Vehicles (EVs) and Hybrids there are existing policies where duty and taxes structures are relaxed as compared to internal combustion engines (ICE) . These are likely to continue without any significant change. EV parts in hybrid are likely to get similar incentives as stipulated in EV policy.

The real challenge is to expand the car market in Pakistan. 

The capacity is enhanced since new players came in, but the market size is yet to reach the peak of 2018. With 650K cars aimed capacity, the market needs to reach 500K. For that, overall duty structure on CKDs needs to be revisited. There might be some in the budget and automotive policy. But these would be gradual and happen over next five years. The idea is to not give any shock to the market and to let every assembler take adequate measures to adopt and adapt.

The tariffs now may not remain the same. And any change (reduction) will be gradual to not disrupt the market. Higher incentives would be in EEE segment where the growth could be higher. Unfortunately, the most affordable car for two decades (Mehran by Suzuki) is discontinued. The country needs a car in that price range.

The whole idea of new auto policy is pivoted over enhancing competition and incentivizing affordability. The aim should be to let the existing players (especially new entrants) cement their position in the market without giving them any new incentive. Incentives, if any, would be across the board.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blacklight

ghazi52 said:


> *ISLAMABAD: *The government is considering reducing taxes on new imported and locally assembled cars of up to 800cc engine capacity in the next budget aimed at bringing these within the purchasing power of the middle class.
> 
> The proposal, which will be further fine-tuned today (Thursday), seeks to cut import duties and taxes on new imported cars by up to 63% and reduce them by nearly 7% for locally made cars, sources in the Ministry of Industries told The Express Tribune.
> 
> The proposal includes abolishing 50% regulatory duty, either eliminating 7% additional customs duty or reducing the customs duty by the same percentage and abolishing 2.5% federal excise duty on new imported cars, the sources said.
> 
> In addition to that, there is also a proposal to abolish 5% withholding tax and reduce the standard general sales tax (GST) rate of 17% to 12% on the import of new cars of up to 800cc, they added.
> 
> The existing combined taxes and duties on new imported cars of up to 800cc are about 132% of the price which, if this proposal is implemented, will come down by 63% of the value of imported cars, said the sources.
> 
> In the small category, the price of a new imported car may go down by Rs300,000 to Rs400,000, subject to implementation of this proposal, said the sources.
> 
> These taxes have been kept high to provide protection to local assemblers who have long been fleecing the consumers. New vehicles can be imported by anyone against payment of duties and taxes levied under the existing import procedures and requirements laid down in the Import Policy Order and Customs law.
> 
> The sources said that there is also a proposal to abolish 2.5% federal excise duty, reduce the GST rate to 12% and abolish Rs7,500 advance income tax on locally made cars of up to 800cc. Subject to endorsement of the proposal, the price of a 660cc Suzuki VXL may fall by Rs109,000 to Rs1.53 million, said the sources.


For the love of God, make it at least 1300cc

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Metro buses arrived at Karachi Port 
FOTON buses for Lahore Metro .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A joint venture of Service Group and Chinese firm Chaoyang Long March Tyre Co Ltd is ready to start its tyre manufacturing plant this month in Pakistan for buses and trucks.

This PKR 16.43 billion project will reduce import pressure, and will be able to export 85% of total tyre output soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Auto sector wins relief in budget*

Government announces exemptions for 850cc cars to make them affordable for general public


Usman Hanif 
June 12, 2021









*KARACHI: *Keeping in view that the prices of locally produced automobiles have soared past the affordability of a common man, the government announced a handful of initiatives for the automobile sector in budget 2021-22 aimed at curbing car prices.

While unveiling the federal budget on Friday, Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin announced tax exemptions for cars having an engine capacity of 850cc.

“Rising car prices in the country have irked the common man hence federal excise duty and value added tax on locally produced cars, having engine capacities of up to 850cc, have been abolished,” said Tarin.

In addition, the government also decreased the sales tax rate on such cars from 17% to 12.5%.
He was of the view that these measures would enable people from the lower and middle class to buy their own automobiles.

“The automobile sector contributes immensely to the development of the country and the national treasury besides providing employment to millions of people,” he said.

Despite being a relatively smaller segment, the automobile sector of the country has recorded rapid growth over the past few years, said the finance minister.

To lend support to this sector, the government has decided to exempt completely built up (CBU) units of cars of up to 850cc from customs duty and regulatory duty.

Moreover, vehicle manufacturers will also be exempted from advance customs duty as the government moves to streamline the tariff structure.

"These are excellent incentives and they will surely benefit customers,” said Pak Suzuki Motor Company official spokesperson Shafiq Ahmed Shaikh in comments to the Express Tribune. “We appreciate the government for announcing incentives for the consumers of the automobile sector.”

Automobile sector expert Mashhood Khan said that minimising the cost of doing business was the main challenge for an auto part manufacturer (APM).

Reduction in sales tax on cars of engine capacities of 850cc and below will improve demand and enhance capacity utilisation of APMs, he said. This initiative in particular will generate jobs in the auto sector, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sunlong to setup Heavy Vehicles assembly plant in Daudkhel District Mianwali.*

Assembly plant in Daudkhel Near Kalabagh will produce 600 Sunlong buses per annum, 5000 Shacman trucks, 10,000 CIMC-RJST Semi trailers and Tankers. Cost of the Project is 7 to 10 million US Dollars
Rawal Industrial Equipment & Malik Group of Companies entered into the agreement in this regard
assembly plant for manufacturing of heavy transport vehicles & related technology was being established at Daudkhel in District Mianwali which is situated on the route of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hyundai Nishat Motors is launching 8th generation Sonata. Pakistan will be 3rd country to produce this generation. It is the first premium sedan car assembled in Pakistan. Two variants 2.0 & 2.5 liter to be launched. You will be positively surprised by the price
© Pakwheels.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1972 Pontiac Lemans Spotted in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2905199383131500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

American Automobile in Karachi, 1970's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus Motor Company unveils New Hilux REVO 2021*


The Frontier Post








KARACHI: Indus Motor Company (IMC) announced the launch of its facelifted Toyota Hilux Revo 2021. With more robust features, off-road driving capabilities and modern design, the new Revo V, Revo G AT and Revo G MT variants will be hitting the market with a price tag ranging between Rs 6.54 million and Rs 7.49 million.

The Company’s Chief Executive, Ali Asghar Jamali said, “Over the years, 4×4 pickup trucks in Pakistan, have garnered popularity and the Revo clearly takes the lead, preferred by both male and female drivers alike, whether for urban driving or off-roading in the deserts of Cholistan.”

He further added, “Following Toyota’s global philosophy of putting “customer first”, we focus on advancing our products that cater to the modern world requirement. The new Revo will soon be hitting the roads, sporting the powerful contemporary look, addedtechnology as well as enhanced driving pleasure for our customers.”

The new Hilux Revo has been revamped with a New Generation 1GD engine with improved power and torque output across a wider power band (150 kW peak power &500 Nm of peak torque). Other enhancements include the advanced Variable Flow Control power steering, refined suspension and cabin mounts, redesigned 18” alloy wheels and an upgraded 9” audio system to ensure an ultimate driving experience.

Under the government’s ‘RoshanApni Car’ scheme, overseas Pakistanis wishing to purchase Hilux Revo for their families back home, will also be able to make a purchase through the ‘Toyota Smart Purchase’ online portal. These customers will have the added advantage of preferential vehicle delivery time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Punjab to setup Auto Parts Technology Park.*

Punjab Minister for Industries and Commerce Mian Aslam Iqbal has revealed that the government of Punjab is planning to set up Auto Parts Technology Park near #Lahore in a bid to support the growing industrialisation.

The new facility will be constructed at the Quaid-e-Azam Business Park, Sheikhupura, a Special Economic Zone (SEZ) of the multibillion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and one of the eight industrial parks working under the Punjab government.

During a meeting with members of the Punjab Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (PIEDMC), Iqbal pointed out that the Auto Parts Technology Park would be established on nine acres of land and it would facilitate the auto sector in terms of product design, training centres, parts manufacturing, testing and allied facilities.

The industrial park is located near Lahore on the Lahore-Islamabad Motorway. This project was initiated during the previous government’s tenure with the name of Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park.

The name was, however, changed during PTI’s tenure and Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated the park in July 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Auto loans are continuing to shine bright with average monthly net borrowings over the past 11 months standing at about Rs8 billion. Assuming an average loan size of Rs2.5 million, about 3,100 cars are being granted a loan each month since July. In May-21 based on the same assumption, a quick calculation suggests about 120,000 cars have an active loan on them. Though car sales were much higher during FY19, auto loans are having the best year so far with net borrowings reaching Rs12 billion for the first time ever in Mar-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Incentives for auto industry: FBR issues details*


Sohail Sarfraz 
03 Jul 2021











*ISLAMABAD: The Federal Board of Revenue (FBR), Friday, issued the details of the incentives provided to the auto industry through Finance Act 2021.*


According to the FBR’s budget instructions issued to the Collectors of Customs here on Friday, in order to bring down prices of small cars and to support lower-middle income group graduating from motorcycle to their first family car, following measures have been taken:

(i) The previous bifurcation of cars “upto 800cc” and “exceeding 800cc” has been replaced with “upto 850cc” and “exceeding 850cc” in respective places in tariff.


(ii) Customs Duty on import of CKD non-localized upto 850cc reduced from 30 percent to 15 percent and localized from 46 percent to 30 percent for new make or new model as certified by the EDB for two years from the date of issuance of manufacturing certificate or up to 30th June 2024, whichever is earlier.

(iii) Seven percent additional customs duty (ACD) on CKD kits and seven percent ACD and 15 percent RD on CBU cars upto 850cc exempted for two years.

(iv) Reduction of customs duty on electric vehicle in CBU to 10 percent from 25 percent for commercial importers and to five percent from 12.5 percent for the imports by the local manufacturer of EVs under SRO 656(I)/2006 for one year.

(v) Customs Duty on import of CKD non-localized for rigid trucks above five tons GVW falling under HS Code 8704 reduced from existing 10 percent to five percent.

(vi) Customs duty reduced to four percent on specific parts for hybrid electric vehicle and three percent for plug-in hybrid electric vehicle by adding new Part-V(B) of Fifth Schedule.

(vii) Customs Duty on sub-assemblies of vehicles of PCT heading 87.11 (except for motorcycle rickshaw of PCT heading 8711.3020) reduced from existing 20 percent to 12.5 percent. These measures will also remove anomaly as CKD non-localized is at 15 percent.

(viii) For 4-stroke auto rickshaw of PCT heading 8703.2115 CD on CKD localized at 30 percent for new make or new model exceeding 200cc as certified by EDB for two years from the date of issuance of manufacturing certificate or up to 30th June, 2024, whichever is earlier.

Whereas CKD non-localized attract CD at 15 percent.

(ix) For vehicles of PCT heading 87.11 (except motorcycles rickshaw of PCT heading 8711.3020) CD on CKD localized at 30 percent for new make or new model exceeding 125cc as certified by EDB for two years from the date of issuance of manufacturing certificate or up to 30th June, 2024, whichever is earlier.

Whereas CKD non-localized attract CD at 15 percent.

(x) For motorcycles rickshaw of PCT heading 8711.3020 CD on CKD localized at 30 percent for new make or new model exceeding 200cc as certified by EDB for two years from the date of issuance of manufacturing certificate or up to 30th June, 2024, whichever is earlier.
Whereas CKD non-localized attract CD at 15 percent.

(xi) All components or sub-assemblies shall not be eligible for the benefit of exemption under SRO 655(I)/2006 where IORC, as determined by EDB or IOCO, is less than 30 percent value addition for the manufacture of specified components or assemblies.

(xii) Agricultural Tractors of PCT heading 87.01 CD on localized at 15 percent for new make or new model as certified by EDB for two years from the date of issuance of manufacturing certificate or up to 30th June 2024, whichever is earlier.

(xiii) The concessionary customs duty for various models of new entrants under ADP 2016-21 to continue for five years from date of first manufacturing certificate of respective variant issued by Engineering Development Board or up to 30th June 2026, whichever is earlier.

(xiv) The importer-cum-assembler or OEM shall pay KIBOR plus three percent per annum to the customer against late delivery exceeding 60 days of initial booking on the whole of the deposited amount.

Statement/details of reimbursement @ KIBOR + 3% against deliveries beyond 60 days shall be submitted to EDB or IOCO bi-annually.

Furthermore, the importer-cum-assembler or OEM shall comply with short listed WP-29 Regulations as determined by EDB; whereas EDB or IOCO shall ensure the compliance.

(xv) The Appendix-I and Appendix-II of SRO 693(I)2006 will be updated biannually by December 31, and June 30 of every year on recommendation of Engineering Development Board.

The components or assemblies localised by any OEM or vendor in respective vehicle category shall qualify for inclusion in Appendix-I and Appendix-II.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sazgar Gets Greenfield Status to Assemble Premium Haval SUVs in Pakistan *
Sazgar Engineering Works Limited (SEWL) has recently announced in an official notification that one of its partners, Haval, has been granted the Category-A greenfield investment status to assemble and sell its vehicles in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Official Prices for All-new 8th Generation Hyundai Sonata in Pakistan!!!





Sonata 2.5L: PKR 7,099,000
Sonata 2.0L: PKR 6,399,000

© Karachi Track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Bilal9

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 760126



That is a 1932 Jaguar SS1 Sports Convertible Coupe with retractable Tonneau Cover for open-air driving. The body was widened and trim/design altered in later versions.

Those front opening doors are called "Suicide Doors". No wonder they were discontinued after the 1950's.

Pilot (whomever he was) must've been from a wealthy family. Those cars were not cheap...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid's car At Mazar e Quaid museum. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Reduced car prices will be implemented in two days: Khusro Bakhtiar*

Dawn.com
July 7, 2021







Information Minister Fawad Chaudhry (L) and Minister for Industries Khusro Bakhtiar addressing a press conference in Islamabad. — DawnNewsTV


Minister for Industries Khusro Bakhtiar said on Wednesday that new reduced car prices would be implemented in a few days to reflect the tax and duty cuts on automobiles in the budget for fiscal year 2022.

Addressing a press conference in Islamabad with Information Minister Fawad Chaudhry on aspects of the new auto policy, the federal minister named several cars from different categories and the respective price reduction they would see.

"Implementation of new prices for all these cars will be done in a day or two," he said, adding that a notification in this regard would be issue soon.

He said this would cause a sudden increase in demand in the automobile sector as well as an increase in car production. "I also want to deliver the good news that as we increase car production then around 300,000 new jobs will be provided in this [automobile] sector this year."

Bakhtiar said efforts were being made to increase automobile production to 300,000 cars this year and increase their demand through incentives and other measures.

"The biggest incentive for this [automobile] sector was that demand increases when prices are reduced. So the government has removed federal excise duty (FED) and additional customs duty (ACD) on cars along with reduction of sales tax on small cars," said Bakhtiar.

In the Finance Bill 2021, the government had cut FED on all vehicles up to 3,000cc by 2.5 per cent while abolishing it on vehicles from 660cc to 1,000cc. The general sales tax was also slashed to 12.5pc from 17pc for cars up to 1,000cc.

The government had also reduced ACD on all vehicles from seven to 2pc and a notification in this regard was issued on June 30. These measures were aimed at providing some relief to the customers from July 1, but so far the prices have been intact to their previous levels.

Auto assemblers have been dragging their feet in passing on the price cut benefit to consumers. Almost all the assemblers have ganged up to delay the price benefit to the consumers linking it to the non-release of any statutory regulatory order or any notification on FED and GST after passage of the Finance Bill 2021.

*Other measures to encourage demand*

Bakhtiar also elaborated on other measures being taken to increase car demand such as creating ease for first-time car buyers. He said upfront payment had been set at 20pc of the total value and added that the process for lease would be made easier as well in the future.

The federal minister explained that car manufacturers would also be made to pay penalties to customers if they delayed vehicle delivery beyond 60 days and customers would be able to check online the current manufacturing stage of their vehicle.

He said the government's focus was now on improving car quality, such as the introduction of modern safety features, which would eventually make the automobile sector export-oriented.
The new auto policy would be presented before the Cabinet in the first week of August, he said, adding that measures for hybrid and electric vehicles had been taken in it as well.

"The import [duty] on electric vehicles has been reduced to 10pc from 25pc so they arrive in Pakistan and their infrastructure such as charging stations can be developed."

The federal minister also addressed motorcycle production and said 2.6 million units had been produced this year which would be increased to 3m next year. He added that 75,000 job opportunities would arise from this mostly in rural areas.

It was necessary to increase the country's engineering and manufacturing base to keep growth sustainable, Bakhtiar stressed, adding that the government was focused on localisation now. He said localisation was focused upon in the new auto policy as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran launches Pakistan's first ever locally manufactured electric bike*


Dawn.com
July 8, 2021








Prime Minister Imran Khan addressses the launch ceremony of Pakistan’s first locally manufactured electric motorcycle. — DawnNewsTV


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday launched Pakistan’s first ever locally manufactured electric motorcycle.

Speaking at a ceremony in Islamabad, the prime minister said the launch of the electric motorcycle was a “futuristic step”, adding that his government's new electric vehicle (EV) policy laid down a plan and defined a direction for the future.

The launch of the electric motorcycle is part of the present government’s five-year Pakistan Electric Vehicles Policy 2020-2025, approved last year. The policy envisages targeting a robust electric vehicle market having a 30 per cent and 90 per cent share in passenger vehicles and heavy-duty trucks by 2030 and 2040, respectively.


During his speech, the prime minister said the EV policy was part of the larger initiative of making the country clean and green.

"EVs, particularly electric motorcycles as they are used more, will have to be introduced in cities to curb pollution," he said.

He added that “When you decide to keep your air, water and cities clean, you have to take initiatives like the 10 Billion Tsunami programme,” and lamented that Pakistan was one of the few countries with minimal tree cover.

The prime minister said another step that the government had taken to increase the tree cover was the setting up of national parks.

He said it was for the first time that measures Pakistan was taking to improve the environment were being acknowledged internationally.

“The world now recognises Pakistan as one of the few countries that are leading the campaign against global warming.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1967
Rs. 16,990

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sazgar BAIC starts production of BAIC #BJ40 turbo in Pakistan*

The locally assembled Jeep is often compared to the wrangler and is an offroader. However, unlike wrangler, BJ40 offers luxury along with modern style to tap a wider market of adventurers and car enthusiasts

A Facebook auto blog named “Cars of Pakistan” posted pictures on 8th July claiming that Sazgar Engineering Works Limited (SEWL) has started the production of BAIC BJ40 2.0L turbo has started in Pakistan.
The post said that Sazgar-BAIC has successfully assembled their king of off-road.

According to the available information, the new version launching in Pakistan is BJ40 Plus. The new version is 3 inches wider than the older BJ40L. Furthermore, the company has completely revamped the interior of the latest version, from traditional to modern.

The older CBU version had a left-hand drive, while the new one is expected to come with a right-hand drive, suitable for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's carmakers announce price reduction as tax cuts take effect*


Listed here are all the price reductions announced by Honda Atlas, Pak Suzuki, Indus Motor Company, Lucky Motor Corp, and others

Syed Ahmed
09 Jul 2021








*Passing on the impact of reduction in federal excise duty and sales tax among other incentives announced by the government, almost all carmakers have notified the keenly-awaited price decrease of their variants.*


The lists below are the new ex-factory prices of cars in Pakistan:

*Indus Motor Company (IMC)*

Indus Motor Company, the makers of Toyota Corolla in Pakistan, slashed up to Rs400,000 on its locally-assembled cars with all variants of Fortuner receiving the highest price cuts largely due to the significant impact of the duty cut. The company said that the updated prices will be effective immediately.





*Lucky Motor Corporation*
As expected, other companies followed suit.





*Pak Suzuki*

Pak Suzuki Motor Company (PSMC) was among the biggest beneficiary as its variants fell below the 1,000cc range as well. The company passed on the impact of:

Reduction in GST
zero per cent FED
zero per cent VAT on the CKDs of 1,000cc vehicles







*Prince DFSK and United Motors*

Two Chinese automakers, United Motors and Prince-DFSK, also announced price reductions. United reduced the prices of Alpha and Bravo by Rs69,000 and Rs95,000, respectively. Prince-DFSK slashed the prices of its Prince Pearl variant by Rs88,000.











*Honda Atlas*

Honda was one of the last auto sector players to announce price reductions, notifying the decrease on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

74 ki Corolla kis kis ke paas abhi tak hai,
Aur kis ne kab sale ki? 








74 corolla Hi, deluxe most popular & durable car

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1966

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Car sales accelerate 57pc to 151,182 units in FY2021*








KARACHI: Car sales increased 57 percent to 151,182 units during the last fiscal year of 2020/21, the industry’s data showed on Tuesday, with the growth mainly attributed to muted demand in the previous Covid-addled year.

Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association’s (PAMA) data showed that car sales of its member companies stood at 96,455 units during the fiscal year of 2019/20.

Auto analyst Umair Naseer at Topline Securities attributed the growth to low base effect due to COVID-19 linked lockdowns in FY20 when total car sales were 28 percent lower than the highest sales of around 329,000 units recorded in FY2018.

In June, 11,569 cars were sold compared with 7,325 units in the same month a year earlier. However, monthly sales remained below 12,934 units sold in May.

“We expect car sales to touch 300,000 units in FY22 driven by low interest rates, launch of new models and reduction in car prices through lower taxes,” said Naseer.

The key idea behind offering the incentives is to increase cars affordability specially of the smaller segment cars, improve share of energy efficient and environment-friendly electric and hybrid cars and enhance the overall market size by increasing car manufacturing to 500,000 units by FY2026.

Notable features of the measures introduced in the budget include abolishment of 2.5 percent federal excise duty along with reduction in sales tax from 17 percent to 12.5 percent for cars with engine capacity of up to 1,000cc, offering a total relief of 7 percent to customers. Lucky Motor Corporation (KIA, non-PAMA member) is estimated to have made sales of around 23,000 units during the year, according to Topline Research.

In FY2021, sales of 1,300cc and above car sales were recorded at 75,097 units, up 91 percent compared with the last year’s sales of 39,386 units. In June, 7,042 units of 1,300cc and above cars were sold, including 2,826 units of Honda Civic and City, 208 units of Suzuki Swift, 1,862 units of Toyota Corolla, 1,876 units of Toyota Yaris and 270 units of Hyundai Elantra.

Sales of 1,000cc cars increased by 56 percent to 30,169 units in FY2021 from 19,291 units in FY2020. In June, 3,124 cars of 1,000cc were sold compared to 1,306 units in June last year.

Below 1,000 cc cars, sales were recorded at 45,916 units from 37,778 units sold last year. In June, 1,403 cars were sold, down from 1,963 units of June last year.

Sales of buses and trucks rose to 4,347 units in FY2021 from 3,647 units in FY2020. Sales of jeeps increased to 11,306 units from 3,459 units. Pick-up sales increased to 18,909 units from 12,048 units. Sales of tractors increased to 50,685 units from 32,727 units. Rickshaws and motor bikes’ sales rose 39 percent to 1.9 million units from 1.3 million units of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorbike, 3 wheeler sales increase 38.97%*

The Frontier Post







ISLAMABAD (APP): The sale of motorbikes and three wheelers witnessed an increase of 38.97 percent during the fiscal year (2020-21) as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

During the period under review, as many as 1,903,932 motorbikes and three wheelers were sold in July-June (2020-21) against the sale of 1,370,005 units in July-June (2019-20), showing growth of 38.97 percent, according to the Pakistan automobile Manufacturing Association (PAMA).

The sale of Honda motorcycles went up 47.85 percent from 873,902 units in last year to 1,292,096 units during fiscal year 2021 whereas the sale of Suzuki motorcycles also rose by 43.63 percent from 17,301 units to 24,851 units. Similarly, the sale of Yamaha motorbikes also went up from 19,371 units to 19,924 witnessing increase of 2.

85 percent while the sale of Ravi motorbikes witnessed a sharp decline of 52.01 percent from 12,380 units to 5,941 units. The sales of United Auto motorcycles increased by 24.76 percent from 295,459 units to 368,643 units while the sales of Road Prince motorcycles also increased by 29.58 percent from 108,990 units to 141,230 units.

Meanwhile, the sale of Road Prince three wheelers witnessed a nominal decrease of 1.97 percent from 10,320 units in last year to 10,116 units in fiscal year 2021 while the sale of Sazgar three wheeler increased by 27.62 percent from 12,274 units to 15,665 units.

The sale of Qingqi three wheelers has shown an increase of 45.45 percent by going up from 12,893 units to 18,753 units whereas the sale of United Auto three wheelers also rose 9.10 percent from 6,098 units to 6,653 units, the data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First electric bus was imported in Oct 2020 to Pakistan from BYD & E-bus has made its debut & started operations in Karachi in March this year. Sapphire is running this bus in partnership on 36km two-way existing route

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

JW Forland has entered in the new domain of Buses with the aim of "Shaping the Future of Transportation in Pakistan". 
50 buses have been arrived from which 20 have been delivered to our valued customer "Faisal Movers" which are moving on roads already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin Thursday stated that the proposed auto policy aims at expansion of auto industry in Pakistan by increasing the production of cars, motorcycles, and tractors, etc.*

The finance minister presided over a meeting to review a draft Industry Development and Export Policy (AIDEP) 2021-26. The meeting was attended by Federal Minister for Industries and Production Khusro Bakhtyar, Advisor to the Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood, SAPM on Finance and Revenue Dr Waqar Masood, secretary Finance Division, secretary Commerce, secretary Ministry of Industries and Production, chairman FBR, and other senior officers participated in the meeting.

The finance minister emphasised broad-based consultations with key stakeholders to come up with an all-encompassing and futuristic AIDEP 2021-26.

The secretary Ministry of industries and Production briefed the participants about the salient features of the draft AIDEP 2021-26.

The vision of the AIDEP should be to make Pakistan a hub for competitive manufacturing of auto parts and vehicles for local markets as well as for exports.

The meeting was further told that the key focus is to strengthen the competition within locally-manufactured vehicles in order to provide high quality vehicles at affordable prices to the consumers in the country.

It also includes increase in export of automobile parts and vehicles to earn a valuable foreign exchange.

The top-most priority is to ensure consumer welfare through availability of cars at affordable rates for the middle and lower income groups.

With this end in view, the government has provided major relief to the consumers by reducing sales tax on 850cc cars along with exemption from value-added tax in the federal budget 2021-22.

The Ministry of Industries and Production confirmed that prices of vehicles have been reduced commensurate with reduction in taxes and the industry has widely advertised for the information of the general public.

The policy would encourage exports of vehicles and automobile parts.

The finance minister also underscored the importance of Electric Vehicles (EVs) and affirmed to provide incentives for developing Electric Vehicle market in Pakistan including EV charging infrastructure.

The promotion of EVs will reduce dependence on oil import bill and promote environment-friendly options.

The finance minister also stressed to come up with innovative products for provision of car financing at reduced mark-up to consumers, so that everyone can afford a car at flexible terms and conditions.

The Minister for Industries and Production said that new entrants may be encouraged in the auto sector particularly for EVs. This, in turn, would encourage auto companies to invest in related infrastructure in Pakistan.

The Advisor to Commerce stated that the existing tariff structure needs to be rationalised (in a phased manner) to promote auto industry in Pakistan, keeping in view, the objective of localisation i.e. to encourage local auto industry to come up with high quality vehicles within affordable range.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Toyota Pakistan sold 6775 units in July 2021, highest ever sales in a month since company's inception in 1993.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Automobile demand increased 23.4% in post pandemic Pakistan*

The Frontier Post

KARACHI: State Bank Pakistan (SBP) quarterly report states that Pakistan’s automobile sector has crossed double-digit growth of 23.4% across the board, with cars improving 24.7 percent, motorcycles 20.3 percent, LCVs 30.2 percent, and tractors 57.5 percent. Low-interest rates, relative stability in automobile prices and the introduction of new models led to this increase however remittances has played important role in the hike because remittances recorded at the highest.

The report stating that price stability was significant, as the overall registered increase in automobile prices was merely 3.4 percent for the three quarters as opposed to 20.8 percent for nine months of the previous fiscal year.

Under the Automotive Development Policy, 2016-2021, several new auto-assemblers invested resources in the automotive industry during the previous fiscal year. The government’s incentives to revive the economy from the pandemic impacts also had a positive effect on the automobile sector.

The indirect impetus came from the improved agriculture sector and construction sector. Record remittances also contributed to the increase witnessed in sales of automobiles, the report noted.

In May 2021 the Pakistani market keeps growing quickly after reporting a 73.3% increase in Q1, and reports 16.091 units sold (249.6%), leading Year to Date sales at 89.688 units, a 142.3% increase in sales compared to 2020. Despite all these positive numbers, compared to pre-pandemic levels the market is still not recovered effectively, decreasing sales by 12.3% with respect to the same month in 2019.

The market has been unstable in the 2010-2014 period of time, registering a sharp fall in 2013, before embarking on a positive pathway in the following years. In 2017 the market was sustained by robust internal demand, reaching 247.330 sales (18.3%), followed by the current all-time record in 2018 at 6.9%.
However, in 2019, the market has imploded due to a tax introduction, making new car imports negligible. As a result, the Full-year ended at 192.814 units sold, losing 27.1% from the previous year.


After starting the year with a very negative trend (-42.6%), the market kept collapsing in March as the virus struck. The sharpest drop in sales this year was in April when sales declined by 99.6%.

In the following months, the market recovered and started growing again in August when sales rose by 36.2%. For the rest of the year, double-digit growth was maintained, with the biggest growth registered in November 45.5%.

Due to the COVID-19 pandemic sales fell in 2020. In fact, 127.939 units have been sold, reporting a decline of 33.6% compared to 2019.

In 2021 the year started positively for the Pakistan market, in fact, in Q1 56.031 units have been sold, reporting a 73.3% increase in sales compared to Q1 2020.

In April 17.566 units have been sold, reporting an enormous growth due to the incredibly low amount of sales in April 2020.

Due to Covid-19 pandemic supply of goods had disrupted across globe and especially automobile industry has affected greatly due to increase in demands but shipping sector does not fulfilling post pandemic situation of consumers.

The automotive industry is faced by chip shortage globally resulting in delays in committed delivery of vehicles both CKD and CBU.

This shortage is a direct result of COVID-19 pandemic. This issue is further aggravated by rising cost and non-availability of shipping lines due to post COVID-19 surge in global demand.

MG Pakistan with the support of its principle will honor all its commitments. The organization value the trust bestowed on us by Pakistan consumer. The MG is committed to localization, development of export based automotive industry. The industry feel allegation of fraud and other misconduct is part of a planned activity to distance our prospective consumers from the MG value its consumers. The negative perception created regarding over booking, under invoicing, dealership network and Parts is baseless.

On the contrary, MG is growing fast in terms of vehicles delivered and dealership network. MG has successfully defended all allegations of under invoicing with the support of Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation and Chinese embassy. We assure that we are in Pakistan and we will not deviate from our goal to increase consumer value in automotive industry.

The new data from Pakistan Automobile Association (PAMA) shows that the sale of passenger cars, jeeps, vans, pickup trucks, recorded a 24.3pc year-on-year jump to more than 113,905 units. The number doesn’t show the sales of one of the more aggressive new players, Lucky Motors. The two- and three-wheeler segment also expanded by 17.3pc year-on-year to 1.27m units.

The sales of tractors more than doubled. But the manufacturers of buses and trucks saw their sales plummet. The automotive industry’s growth reflects an overall uptick in domestic economic activities after Covid-19 lockdown restrictions were lifted. The hefty reduction in interest rates that pushed auto financing has also played a major role in the turnaround in car sales.

The industry was shrinking on plunging sales as the government took unsuccessful actions to document the economy. However, the new impetus to the sale of cars and other automobiles in recent months has engendered hopes of an early revival. Total industry sales, barring trucks, buses and two- and three-wheelers, are projected to spike to half a million units over the next five to six years if the current growth momentum continues.

With several Chinese carmakers presenting their brands and investing in local assembly in Pakistan to take advantage of the tax concessions given in the 2016-2021 auto sector policy, the automobile industry is undergoing significant change as customers get more choices and old players come up with new and better models.

The interest shown by Chinese automobile companies in introducing their electric cars at discounted prices and the expectation that Japanese carmakers will bring in hybrid vehicles could usher in more changes in the auto landscape and intensify competition. 

The existing auto policy attracted new Korean and Chinese automobile brands, the next policy for 2021-26 must focus on incentives for auto exports and the introduction of smaller, affordable, entry-level cars for middle-class consumers, especially working women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Suzuki has finally decided to replace the old Bolan and Ravi in Pakistan which the company has been assembling for over 4 decades. Based on the 7th generation Suzuki Carry ST-90 model, the duo dates back to 1979.

Lahore High Court has directed the Engineering Development Board (EDB), which is the regulatory agency for the auto industry, to make it mandatory for automakers to assemble cars with airbags. Technically it is not possible to fit airbags in Ravi & Bolan so the company will replace it with the Suzuki Every model, which is in fact a newer generation of Suzuki Carry.

The report says that Engineer Asim Ayaz of EDB has also confirmed that carmakers and importers have been told to adapt to the list of internationally accepted safety standards called WP-29, which includes installation of airbags, by the end of 2021. However, companies can get an 18-month waiver.

The Suzuki Mehran and the Daihatsu Cuore were discontinued in Pakistan due to lack of Euro-2 compliance, and the Bolan and the Ravi will probably have the same fate as their interiors do not have the space required to install airbags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CatSultan

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan Auto Show 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indus Motor Company (IMC) formally launched its new variants in the commercial vehicle and SUV range, the Hilux Revo and Fortuner.
> 
> “To develop the Hilux and Fortuner, we took a radical approach to design, travelling across the world including Pakistan to observe and feel road conditions, drive patterns, traffic situations and listen to customers and dealers first hand,” said H Nakajima, Chief Engineer Hilux and Fortuner, while speaking at the launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The bigger tougher Hilux started from a new frame, an improved engine, new 6 speed transmission and a longer leaf suspension that offers more efficiency, stress free and comfortable drive.”
> 
> While commenting on the new launch, IMC Chief Operating Officer Ali Asghar Jamali said that Pakistan is one of the fastest growing economies in the region and that is a good implication for the auto industry.
> 
> “If the present optimism persists, we foresee the market touching 350,000 units of demand by 2025, and if new entrants step in; the demand may go up to 500,000 units.
> 
> Talking about IMC’s localisation efforts, he said, “With continuous localisation, we not only save valuable foreign exchange for the country but also are able to offer our vehicles at much competitive prices. It is interesting to note that our cars, adjusted for dollar appreciation, cost less today than they did back in 1993,” added Jamali.
> _


We need locally produced smart tractors to help modernize our Agriculture industry.


----------



## Maula Jatt

CatSultan said:


> We locally produced smart tractors to help modernize our Agriculture industry.


Link?


----------



## CatSultan

Sainthood 101 said:


> Link?


sorry typo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Launching Ceremony of ‎Pakistan’s First Eco-Friendly Commercial Mobility Service (E-Taxi) by Sapphire Group & Faisal Movers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s Sazgar Engineering to Export Its First Batch of Rickshaws to Ethiopia*

by Waleed Shah

Pakistan’s automotive industry is gradually beginning to establish itself in the export market. In a recent development on this front, Sazgar Engineering Works Limited (SEWL) will export its first batch of auto rickshaws to Ethiopia.

This announcement was made in a tweet by the Chairman of the Engineering Development Board (EDB), Almas Hyder. He added that SEWL will export a batch of 170 rickshaws to Ethiopia in September.

SEWL is a Pakistan-based manufacturer of fully indigenous auto-rickshaws and other three-wheeled transporters. It is the largest manufacturer, seller, and distributor of three-wheelers across Pakistan, and is also the only exporter of three-wheelers or any indigenously produced vehicle in Pakistan.

It recently expanded its lineup to include all-electric rickshaws. The development has provided SEWL the opportunity to market its products in countries with better Electric Vehicle (EV) ecosystems.

Note that Ethiopia is a landlocked East-African country and has a huge demand for three-wheelers.

SEWL is one of the most prolific new automakers in Pakistan with a handsome repertoire of products for the local car market. It had announced two months ago that one of its new partners in the automotive industry, Haval, had been granted the Category-A greenfield investment status to assemble and sell its vehicles in Pakistan.

Haval made its debut in Pakistan a few months ago. The Chinese automaker had launched two crossover SUVs — the Haval Jolion and the Haval H6. The debut was a huge success as both the vehicles were sold out within days of being launched.

SEWL is also in partnership with the Chinese automaker BAIC. The company had made an appearance in the PAPS auto show in February 2020 and displayed three of its vehicles — the D20, the X25, and the BJ40 — all of which received positive feedback from the public. It has been over a year since the show but BAIC is yet to officially launch these vehicles in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Motorcycle and rickshaw assemblers have been striving to tap African markets besides aiming to boost their exports to Afghanistan after business environment gets normal following takeover of Kabul by the Taliban.

Rickshaw makers are trying to break the decades-old monopoly of an Indian auto giant Bajaj in various countries, especially in African countries. The task is gigantic, but they are optimistic about carving out a niche for themselves in the coming years.

Sazgar Engineering Works Ltd (SEWL) chief executive Mian Asad Hameed told _Dawn_ from Lahore that after successful trial of 50 units sent four months back, the company will now export 170 more rickshaws to Ethiopia next month, which is an encouraging sign.

He said he had also sent a technical team to Ethiopia to lure an Ethiopian counterpart for setting up an assembly line there under a joint venture agreement.

“It is hard to break the monopoly of an Indian auto giant that reportedly sells 400,000 rickshaws all over the world every year but my target is to develop an export market by increasing volume in the coming years to various countries,” he observed.

SEWL has exported around 2,000 rickshaws to African countries and Afghanistan including 200-300 to Japan in the last three years at a price of $1,500 per unit, he said, claiming that SEWL is the first company to ship the automobile to Japan.

He said Sudan is also emerging as a big export market for rickshaws. “Calm in Afghanistan after Taliban’s rule may open new export avenues for rickshaw exports,” he hoped.

Mr Asad said Covid-19 has been a hurdle in sending local industry officials abroad to market Pakistani rickshaws for boosting exports. The pandemic has also restricted foreign investors from visiting Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Tractor production increased by 54.83%*

The Frontier Post









ISLAMABAD (APP): Tractor production in country during last fiscal year recorded about 54.83 percent growth as compared the production of corresponding period of last year.

During the period from July-June, 2020-21, about 50,486 tractors manufactured locally as compared the assembling of 32,608 units of same period of last year, according the the provisional quantum indices of Large Scale Manufacturing Industries (LSMI) for June 2021 with base year 2005-06 which have been developed on the basis of latest data supplied by the source agencies.

On month on month basis, domestic tractor production grew by 25.10 percent in month of June, 2021 as compared the same month of last year, it added.

In June 2021, about 5,054 tractors were locally assembled as compared the assembling of 4,040 tractors of same month of last financial year, the data reveled.

Meanwhile, domestic assembling of trucks grew by 29.30 percent, trucks and buses production increased by 7.14 percent and 66.64 percent respectively.

It is worth mentioning here that the overall output of LSMI in the country increased by 14.85 percent during the period from July-June 2020-21 as compared the same period of last year.

The production in July-June 2020-21 as compared to July-June 2019-20 has significantly increased in textile, food, beverages, tobacco, coke, petroleum products, pharmaceuticals, chemicals and non metallic mineral products.

The output of automobiles, iron, steel products and fertilizers also witnessed significant growth during the period under review as compared the same period of last year.

While, the production of electronics, leather products and rubber products went down during the period under review.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rickshaw maker-turned automobile producer Sazgar Engineering Works Limited will commence commercial production of its BAIC vehicles from next month, the company informed in a filing to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX).

“We are pleased to inform you that after successful completion of trial operation, the commercial production of the BAIC vehicles will be commenced with effect from September 1 2021,” said the company.

The development comes as Pakistan looks to promote industrial production in the country. The government is also aiming to increase Pakistan's auto production to 300,000 per year, and remains optimistic that policy initiatives including tax relief measures announced in the budget for the ongoing fiscal year will help achieve it.

Back in March, Sazgar signed an agreement with a Chinese automaker for the manufacture of passenger and commercial vehicles.

Sazgar announced its intention to enter the Pakistani car market with BAIC D20 that has a hatchback and a sedan version. The BAIC group is the third largest automotive group in China, which sells 3.5 million cars per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Yutong Master New Bus NOVA 2022 Model Launched in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hybrid electric vehicles: Indus Motor Company announces $100mn investment for local production*


Amount will be invested over a period of three years, says the company in its filing to the Pakistan Stock Exchange

Ali Ahmed 
08 Sep 2021








*Seeking benefits from the incentives provided to the auto sector, Indus Motor Company (IMC), the maker of Toyota vehicles in Pakistan, has announced that it would invest $100 million in the local production of hybrid electric vehicles.*

The $100mn amount will be invested over the period of three years, said the company in its filing to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Wednesday. The announcement comes after Toyota Motor Corp, IMC's parent company, said that it expected to spend more than $13.5 billion by 2030 to develop batteries and its battery supply system as the move to hybrid electric vehicles gathers steam.

“We are pleased to announce that, based on the incentives provided against certain taxes and duties as announced by the Government of Pakistan through Finance Act, 2021 and subsequent SROs, the company has evaluated and plans to invest an estimated aggregate amount of $100 million, over the period of next 3 years for the local production of hybrid electric vehicles in Pakistan,” said Indus Motor.

IMC said that the announced investment shall be made towards plant upgradation and extension, localisation of parts or components, and production preparation or assembling of the first hybrid electric vehicle, by the company at its plant in Port Qasim Authority, Karachi.

The company's share price increased over 2.3% on Wednesday even as the KSE-100 Index -- the benchmark for market performance -- fell, reacting to the MSCI decision.

The auto assembler posted net sales revenue of Rs179.2 billion in the year ended June 2021, a 108% increase compared to Rs86.2 billion in the previous year. Meanwhile, profit after tax increased by 151% to Rs12.8 billion from Rs5.1 billion.

During the year, the sales volume of CKD and CBU vehicles increased by 100% to 57,731 units as against 28,837 units sold last year. Consequential to increased demand, the company produced 59,187 units for the year, compared to 28,519 units produced in the same period last year.

Just days ago, Chief Executive IMC Ali Asghar Jamali stated that his company supported the government’s ‘Make in Pakistan’ initiative, especially measures to reduce Federal Excise Duty and Additional Customs Duty.

“Additionally, the government’s consistent effort to promote the local automotive industry in the Hybrid sub-sector is noteworthy. Its intent to locally develop HEVs, Plug-in Hybrids (PHEVs) and Battery Electric Vehicles (BEVs) to mitigate climate change and reduce dependency on oil imports is appreciated,” said Jamali.


*Meeting with PM*


Meanwhile, in a statement issued after the PSX notice, the company said that a delegation from Indus Motor Company, led by Vice Chairman Shinji Yanagi and Jamali, met with Prime Minister Imran Khan.
Yoichi Miyazaki, CEO for Toyota Asia, also took part via video link.

“We are excited to announce this new investment," said Yoichi. "Today’s investment announcement is testament to our strong commitment to Pakistan. We appreciate the policies to encourage low carbon mobility solutions."

Khan, quoted in the statement, said Indus Motor Company is a wonderful example of how global companies can grow successfully here in Pakistan.

Jamali added that the company is looking forward to bringing the fourth generation Hybrid Electric Vehicle.


----------



## ghazi52

*MMCL launches 3rd Generation CKD Intercity ‘NOVA’ Bus*







The Frontier Post


KARACHI: Master Motor Corp. (Pvt.) Ltd have launched the 3rd Generation CKD Intercity “NOVA” Bus of Yutong-Master, the market leader in Inter-city luxury bus segment of Pakistan.
The ceremony was held on 6th September 2021 at Master Motors Bus Assembly Plant, Port Qasim, Karachi. Distinguished guests from Government, private sector, transport officials and transporters attended the event.

Mr. Nadeem Malik, the Managing Director of Master Motor, stated that MMCL has a vision to serve the transport industry of Pakistan with world class products that not only meets the international safety standards but also caters for the environment. The launching of this bus is another step ahead towards achieving our goal of providing a safe transportation and better life style to passengers, and a better opportunity for transporters to enhance their business. Our main focus is passenger safety and that is why we introduced international standard buses to meet the safe transportation needs of the society along with reliable and responsive after sales services for the transporters.

Faisal Meraj, Senior General Manager Marketing & Sales of Master Motor, stated that this is the same international model that is running in different countries of Europe and it has been adopted with the improvements keeping in mind of Pakistani road infrastructure to maintain the durability and operational efficiency.

MMCL is the first company to introduce and started the assembling of Euro 3 buses in Pakistan. Currently, Yutong Master has been serving Pakistan market with 3 locally assembled CKD models and more than 6 CBU models and has been a benchmark for other Bus assemblers in Pakistan. MMCL in technical collaboration with Yutong (the largest manufacturer of buses in the world), is assembling different models of Yutong buses, commonly known as Yutong-Master, in its assembling plant in Karachi. Since 2018, Yutong-Master has been a market leader in inter-city bus segment in Pakistan.

Master Group is operating since 1963 contributing in various sectors including Power, Textile, and Automotive sector. Master Motor Corp. (Pvt.) Ltd has a state of the art, commercial automobiles assembling & manufacturing unit in Karachi. It was established in the year 2002 for assembling & manufacturing of light, medium and heavy-duty commercial vehicles and Buses.

MMCL is also an authorized assembler and dealer of world-renowned brands like Mitsubishi Fuso, Foton, IVECO and Changan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lucky Motor Corp likely to launch KIA Stonic, Peugeot 2008 in Pakistan*

Ali Ahmed 
13 Sep 2021








*Pakistan’s Lucky Motor Corporation (LMC) is likely to introduce KIA Stonic and Peugeot 2008 in the coming months, as it eyes to become the only company in Pakistan to assemble vehicles of two different brands.*


The KIA Stonic would launch in Pakistan in October, say market sources whereas Peugeot 2008 would be launched in November. The vehicles will be locally assembled at the KIA plant located in Port Qasim, informed the source.

Back in February, LMC launched KIA Sorento, which has three different variants: the 2.4-litre Front Wheel Drive, 2.4L All-Wheel Drive, and 3.5L Front Wheel Drive.

KIA Stonic is a subcompact crossover SUV (B-segment) manufactured by Kia Motors. Peugeot 2008, is also subcompact crossover SUV (B-segment) produced by the PSA Group, later named as Stellantis.

Seeking incentives from the country’s earlier auto policy which expired in 2021, a number of companies have announced local assembly in Pakistan. Companies like Hyundai Nishat Motor Private Limited ('Hyundai Pakistan') were established under the auspices of the Auto Development Policy 16-21 (ADP).

Market sources added that another brand could enter the market in the coming days as well.
Experts suggest the local auto industry has become competitive with the entry of new brands.

“Earlier, only three brands (i.e. Honda, Toyota, and Suzuki) dominated the auto segment but now consumers have more options. This has pushed automakers to improve their quality, options, and dynamics in order to remain competitive in the market,” said an auto-sector expert.

Market sources suggest that auto companies will also move towards hybrid vehicles. Days ago, Indus Motor Company (IMC), the maker of Toyota vehicles in Pakistan, announced that it would invest $100 million in the local production of hybrid electric vehicles.

The $100mn amount will be invested over the period of three years, informed the company in its filing to the Pakistan Stock Exchange.

Experts are optimistic that the local auto industry would record high growth in coming years, which would not only help generate employment but would also spur the growth of secondary industries.

The government has already set a production target of 500,000 units by the end of its tenure.


----------



## ghazi52

After announcing the discontinuation of Bolan and Ravi, Pak Suzuki is now launching the Bolan AC variant. 

The manufacturer is producing the vehicle for more than 40 years with little to no change. It is one of the best-selling products by the company in Pakistan. Recently it announced to discontinue Suzuki Bolan and Ravi, but now it is considering a re-launch, with an added feature “Air conditioner”.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Falconless

ghazi52 said:


> After announcing the discontinuation of Bolan and Ravi, Pak Suzuki is now launching the Bolan AC variant.
> 
> The manufacturer is producing the vehicle for more than 40 years with little to no change. It is one of the best-selling products by the company in Pakistan. Recently it announced to discontinue Suzuki Bolan and Ravi, but now it is considering a re-launch, with an added feature “Air conditioner”.


If we had road safety laws, this vehicle wouldn’t be in production. A tincan from the 70s.


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus Motor Company to increase production by 20pc by 2022*

Recorder Report 
24 Sep 2021









*KARACHI: Indus Motor Company (IMC) has planned to increase production capacity a further 20 percent by April 2022.*

Talking to a group of selected journalists, CEO IMC, Ali Asghar Jamali said, “To meet the increasing demand, the IMC is striving to increase production capacity by further 20 percent till April 2022.”

He said that the recently announced $100 million investment was completely for Hybrid vehicles localised production while an additional $30 million would be spent on plant expansion, hoping that Hybrids would help the government to achieve its all macroeconomic and environmental goals.

Moreover, he said that infrastructure was ready for hybrid vehicles in the country and it would generate jobs through localisation.

“Hybrid vehicles will save up to 50 percent fuel directly impacting the carbon footprint and carbon emission,” he added. Jamali further said that it was IMC’s ideal target to launch every new model with a 50 percent hybrid share in the future.

Talking about the increasing car prices, he said that it was difficult to hold prices as exchange rate, freight charges and raw material cost have increased manifold.

“These factors really affect the car prices, which are beyond the control of manufacturers,” said Jamali.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Locally assembled Volkswagen, Skoda Crossovers to hit road by 2023*


The Newspaper's Staff
October 1, 2021 






Locally-assembled Volkswagen, Skoda Crossovers and SUVs are expected to hit the road by the mid of next 2023. — Reuters


KARACHI: Locally assembled Volkswagen, Skoda Crossovers and SUVs are expected to hit the road by the mid of next 2023, a business group announced on Thursday.

The announcement was made in a statement of Premier Motors Limited (PML), a licence assembly partner of the German auto giant, Volkswagen Group – which recently has appointed its financial adviser for achieving the financial close.

“Volkswagen Group, known for its attention to detail and emphasis on product safety and quality, plans to enter CKD assembly with Premier Motors Limited in a cutting-edge, fully integrated production plant,” said the PML in a statement.
“This plant will mark the entry of locally assembled Skoda and Volkswagen premium cars for the first time in the country. The plant is situated in Hub, Balochistan, with a capacity of 30,000 vehicles per annum. The construction of the plant began in July 2021 and it is going on with full swing,” the PML said.


Meanwhile, the company also announced to have appointed AKD Securities Limited as its financial adviser for achieving financial close of its CKD Assembly Plant Project in Pakistan. Senior officials from both sides — AKD Securities Limited and PML — attended the ceremony which was recently held.

_Published in Dawn, October 1st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Auto financing: SBP’s surgical strike!*

BR Research 
30 Sep 2021

*Economic managers in the country are putting their heads together to try and curtail growing imports. The first line of attack is consumer finance. In Pakistan, consumer finance is dominated by automobiles—outstanding in Aug-21—at Rs326 bn and personal loans (Rs: 240 bn) as house building financing (Rs112 bn) remains negligible. The government feels that if auto loans and personal financing is cut-down, it could put out the necessary roadblocks to control the current account deficit.*

One way to do that would be to increase the policy rate. Although an increase in policy rate has an impact on broader private credit, on asset prices bubble, on limiting fiscal spending, and in controlling currency depreciation, here the discussion is restricted to the impact on auto and personal loans – specifically auto financing.

Auto loans and overall cars sales are correlated to interest rates as well as overall economic growth and confidence. When rates are low, car sales are up and the trend is consistent in the opposite direction. When rates are low, economic growth is also up.








When rates fell, car sales in volumes certainly increased during FY21. However, they have yet to touch the peaks of FY18 – even after incorporating sales of Kia and imported cars like MG-HS. The real difference is in the type of vehicles being sold in FY21 compared to FY18 and as a result, the value of import associated to them.
For examples, official PAMA numbers suggest, SUV sales during FY21 were 11,306 whereas they stood at 12,870 during FY18. But, if we include new players in the total count, Kia Sportage together with MG-HS and other imported vehicles, would have sold roughly 25,000-27,000 vehicles during the year. This is much higher than FY18. Now let’s compare this to smaller cars. In FY18, Suzuki sold 122,564 vehicles (not including Ravi).

The small to medium engine car assembler sold about 78,000 vehicles during FY21. The fall in value for smaller cars is higher in real terms. Sedan sales have also grown by comparison to smaller engines.

This is reflected in import numbers: CKD imports during FY21 in dollar value was 39 percent higher compared to FY18 and overall CBU+CKD imports are 9 percent higher than FY18. This implies that although car sales are lower in FY21 compared to FY18, the value of cars (in dollar terms) is higher because more expensive cars and less localized cars are being imported.









Certainly, the value of total cars sold is higher in PKR. This is evident by the growth in auto finance numbers. The net increase in car finance was Rs43 billion in FY18 versus Rs97 billion in FY21 – an increase of 2.25 times. Car prices have increased, but surely not doubled. This indicates that the real value of car financing is growing. The number of cars being financed may be lower.

The assertion can be strengthened by seeing the numbers in terms of GDP. The automobile outstanding finance is currently at Rs326 billion (0.65% of GDP) which is higher in terms of GDP from FY18 levels – Rs195 billion (0.56% of GDP). However, the number is yet at half of the peak levels in FY07 when the auto financing was 1.17 percent of GDP.

This implies that transmission of auto financing on GDP growth and in turn impact on the imports in terms of GDP is less in FY21 as compared to the case in FY07 or FY08. However, the financing is higher in FY21 as compared to what was happening in FY18. The monetary policy transmission on curtailing auto finance growth could be better in FY21 versus FY18. Hence, increasing interest rates could have marginally higher impact. However, the impact would have been far less than what could had been the case in 2006-08.








The other way to look at is to see the auto finance as a percentage of total credit in the system. It is 1.2 percent of the total system credit -including government borrowing and is at 4.5 percent of private credit. In FY18, the auto financing to total system credit was 1.1 percent and the ratio of auto finance to private credit was 3.5 percent. The auto financing as percentage of private credit was 4.0 percent in FY08 and 4.7 percent in FY07.
This implies that today auto financing’s share in private sector is close to its peak in FY07 and is higher than the number in FY08. This brings us to present day and SBP’s latest restrictions on auto financing. By putting targeted limits, the SBP can lower the import bill, since around 80-85 percent of a car’s value (barring taxes) is relying on imported parts and raw materials. Though the contribution of auto finance is still less than 5 percent of total private credit and mere 1.2 percent of overall system credit.

Under the revisions in prudential regulations, the maximum limit of financing a car is restricted to Rs3 million, and minimum advance payment is increased to 30 percent from 15 percent, while maximum financing tenure is reduced to 5 years (from 7 percent). The financing of imported cars—whether new or used—is no longer allowed. To lower consumer finance, overall debt burden ratio has been reduced to 40 percent from 50 percent and maximum personal loans limit is reduced to 4 years.

This would reduce consumer finance without impacting the overall credit system through a hike in interest rates with a large focus on restricting financing of bigger and expensive cars. The impact on smaller cars that are still struggling to reach FY18 peak levels would be limited.

However, for obvious reasons auto players are not happy, as their sales are going to be adversely affected. According to one of the top three sellers (in terms of value of cars), 40 percent of their vehicles are being financed. Another player says that financing is higher for expensive and luxury cars; while the CEO of Indus Motors said that only 10-15 percent of Fortuners are being finance while the number is around 30-35 percent for Corolla and Yaris.

Overall, there would be an impact; but industry players have different numbers to quote to gauge exact impact. Both SBP and the government in their quest to lower imports by reducing auto sales are forgetting that auto production is facing major constraints due to the global chip shortage and limited containers availability. This is impacting sales as well. Some of the bookings for cars is closed down. For example, Kia is not booking FWD Sportage and automatic Picanto as the booking time has crossed six months. Hyundai is not booking its flagship product Tucson for the past few months. Even for Fortuner, the booking time is of six months.
Thus, restricting auto finance would have a limited impact on auto sales. The story is similar for imported cars – MG HS delivery is late while Audi e-tron is booked till March 21. Some EV importers are taking bookings from costumers without allocation from the principal. Thus, having higher duties on EV could have a limited impact.
So, while SBP may be believe a surgical strike on auto sales by limited financing would do the job—and in normal circumstances, it would. The efficacy would be limited as cars sales are already dented due to production constraints. By the time supply side would improve, the current account worries may calm down, as supply increase would perhaps come with lower global commodity prices which are mainly driving the imports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Toyota Yaris sales in Pakistan during July-August 2021-22 rose by 32pc to 4,725 units from 3,588 units in the same period last year. — AFP/File

KARACHI: While Toyota India has recently announced the move to discontinue Toyota Yaris, the same car in Pakistan has been shining since its launch in May 2020.

In India, Yaris was launched in 2018 to compete with Honda City, Maruti Suzuki Ciaz and Hyundai Verna.

In Pakistan, the launch of Toyota Yaris initially hit the sales of in-house product Toyota Corolla which was later revived from the start of 2021-22 as changes in design lured buyers back.
Before rolling out Yaris from the assembly line, Toyota had phased out models like Etios and Corolla Altis in India due to muted demand.

In contrast, Toyota Yaris sales in Pakistan during July-August 2021-22 rose by 32pc to 4,725 units from 3,588 units in the same period last year. From May 2020 to June 2021, total Yaris sales stood at 29,622 units.

Another reason of tremendous boost in Yaris sales was discontinuation of highly popular Corolla XLI and GLI models in early 2020. As a result, Yaris, arriving in May 2020, emerged as a successor of Corolla XLI and GLI 1,300cc.

Toyota Corolla sales after dipping 17 per cent to 18,355 units in FY21 from 22,140 units in FY20, recovered 78pc to 4,262 units in July-August 2021-22 from 2,495 units in July-August 2020-21.

The country’s auto sector, especially cars and SUVs, has been showing positive growth owing to low interest rates and improved economic indicators.

A senior executive of Indus Motor Company (IMC) did not offer any comment as to why Yaris has proved to be a success in Pakistan in contrast to failure in India.

According to a report of Insight Securities, as per Toyota India, “This move is a part of Toyota’s product strategy to continue to cater to the ever-evolving needs of the customer through enhanced technologies and product offerings.”

“We would like to continue to serve such customers with other current offerings, and preparations are underway to launch new Toyota models in the coming new year 2022.”

The report said in Pakistan, Yaris has become the highest selling sedan, surpassing its arch-rival Honda City and winning the Consumer Choice Award in 2021. However, it failed to make a mark and paled in the Indian market against rivals such as Maruti Suzuki Ciaz, Honda City and Hyundai Verna.

Toyota has a market share of 31pc in Pakistan versus 4pc in India. Toyota Pakistan has sold 15,400 units of Yaris in 2HFY21 and in India, they only sold 2,230 units due to high competition, pricing strategy and steady decline in the C-segment (small sedan or family cars) in the Indian market.

India’s automobile market is the fifth largest in the world, having 4.77 million units combined sold in passenger and commercial vehicles category. India has more than 16 automobile manufacturers, which always keeps the competition intense with the result that many players have left the market (ie Daewoo, Fiat, Porsche, GM, Ford). Moreover, in line with the global trend, India has seen a surging demand for SUVs and hatchbacks in India, which leads to market share of 38pc and 39pc respectively, the report said.

Pakistan’s automobile is an emerging market which had only three major auto assemblers previously. Indus Motor Company (IMC), the assembler of Toyota vehicles, has a recognizable share in the market (mainly in rural areas) on the back of strong consumer base and brand loyalty. However, competition has increased because of new Chinese and Korean manufacturers which change the dynamics of the sector.

The report said Pakistan automobile market has also started to move towards the SUV segment (current market share tends to 10-12pc). Therefore, new players are making an effort to introduce new products or strengthen their SUV portfolio, evident by recently launched SUVs (Sportage, Hyundai Tucson, MG HS, Kia Sorento, Toyota rush, Proton x70). The report said this SUV trend would take some time to cannibalise sedan market size in Pakistan.

_Published in Dawn, October 8th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

April 1970








March 196 4 










April 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

April 1964









1970

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

ghazi52 said:


> *Al-Haj FAW Successfully Initiates e-Coat Painting Facility*
> 
> Another day brings another beginning for the Pakistani automotive consumers. With the acquisition of more than 8 acres of land and a mind-boggling investment of 600 million rupees, Al-Haj FAW has installed a state-of-the-art Electro Deposition (e-Coat) Paint facility at its automobile manufacturing unit. The Chinese Owned Company’s subsidiary in Pakistan has proven its mantle repeatedly with its ability to offer any type of ‘Product Mix’ with regards to Pakistani automotive market. Be it passenger vehicles, light or heavy vehicles; the company has done it all and attained the sales figures as a proof to cement its status as a quickly rising fourth auto manufacturer in Pakistan.



e-coat I believe is a highly advanced painting method that result in smooth paint finish. Uses static discharge and ion technology to attract paint to metal surface, resulting in minimal undulation defect (In the US the defect is called 'Orange Peel').












I am frankly baffled as to why Pakistani truck manufacturers are not stepping up their truck marketing efforts in Bangladesh (especially heavy multi-axle trucks). Sales of construction eqpt. including trucks are through the roof in Bangladesh, There are all sorts of mega-projects still going on. If prices are lower than Ashok Leyland and Tata, then I don't see why we cannot have Pakistani trucks sold in Bangladesh. Pakistani manufacturers should at least look into it. We cannot have just India as a supplier of these trucks, Indian suppliers are unreliable and play dirty tricks. Until such time as when Bangladesh sets up its own brand of trucks, market is wide open.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> KARACHI: Motorcycle and rickshaw assemblers have been striving to tap African markets besides aiming to boost their exports to Afghanistan after business environment gets normal following takeover of Kabul by the Taliban.
> 
> Rickshaw makers are trying to break the decades-old monopoly of an Indian auto giant Bajaj in various countries, especially in African countries. The task is gigantic, but they are optimistic about carving out a niche for themselves in the coming years.
> 
> Sazgar Engineering Works Ltd (SEWL) chief executive Mian Asad Hameed told _Dawn_ from Lahore that after successful trial of 50 units sent four months back, the company will now export 170 more rickshaws to Ethiopia next month, which is an encouraging sign.
> 
> He said he had also sent a technical team to Ethiopia to lure an Ethiopian counterpart for setting up an assembly line there under a joint venture agreement.
> 
> “It is hard to break the monopoly of an Indian auto giant that reportedly sells 400,000 rickshaws all over the world every year but my target is to develop an export market by increasing volume in the coming years to various countries,” he observed.
> 
> SEWL has exported around 2,000 rickshaws to African countries and Afghanistan including 200-300 to Japan in the last three years at a price of $1,500 per unit, he said, claiming that SEWL is the first company to ship the automobile to Japan.
> 
> He said Sudan is also emerging as a big export market for rickshaws. “Calm in Afghanistan after Taliban’s rule may open new export avenues for rickshaw exports,” he hoped.
> 
> Mr Asad said Covid-19 has been a hurdle in sending local industry officials abroad to market Pakistani rickshaws for boosting exports. The pandemic has also restricted foreign investors from visiting Pakistan.



Actually, Sazgar rickshaw is much better than the Piaggio version we had in Pakistan. The Indian version is based on the Italian design. The Sazgar rickshaw is much bigger and quieter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

ghazi52 said:


> April 1964
> 
> View attachment 785156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970
> 
> View attachment 785157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 785158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 785159



These Vauxhall Vivas were assembled in Ghandhara Industries in Chittagong back in the day in the late sixties/early seventies. Factory in Bangladesh now assembles Mitsubishi lancers, Toyota Prados etc. among other types for govt. use. Vivas were very stylish for their time.

Vauxhall Viva of early 1970's





Ghandhara industries in Pakistan are currently assemblers/marketers of commercial vehicles of Isuzu Japan.




__





Founder | ISUZU Pakistan - Ghandhara Industries Limited


Gen. Habibullah was born at Wana on 17th October 1913. After completing his F.Sc. from Islamia College Peshawar, he was amongst the 25 people to be selected from the whole of the Indo Pak Sub-continent for First Course at the Indian Military Academy, Dehradun. He was commissioned in 1934 and...



gil.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Proton SAGA in Karachi , Al-Haj is collaborating with Malaysian*

Pakistan's President Arif Alvi inaugurates the Al-Haj Automotive Assembly Plant of Proton SAGA in Karachi on 14th Oct. Pakistani company Al-Haj is collaborating with its Malaysian counterpart to produce high quality vehicles in the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It means Chingchi is not new thing it just a new version of the old one. 

This Rickshaw had heavy motorcycle attached, payment was made by the mileage of bike meter.


----------



## ghazi52

*3 Crore Ki Imported Bus 1 Crore Me Tayar Karne Wala Pakistani - *
Made In Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

August 1955

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Haj Automotive (Pvt.) Ltd, one of the leading Progressive Assembler and Distributor of Proton Brand vehicles in Pakistan has recently begun dispatching locally assembled SAGA to its respective dealership for delivery to customers.

Al-Haj is known for its name when it comes to automotive in Pakistan. Its locally assembled Proton SAGA has fully equipped with all-new features that validate the “intelligent choice” claims and make it a worth waiting vehicle.

It has been highlighted recently that the Proton SAGA CKD customers were waiting for a long period regarding some good news for deliveries. Moreover, there was much curiosity in the town regarding when SAGA will be delivered.

However, the good news has been unveiled now, the locally assembled SAGA was recently displayed at the dealership after its plant inauguration and line-off in October and the deliveries to customers are yet to be done soon.

Pakistan is a developing country where many plants of automotive are set and few are in the process to get operational. According to the official sources, the first batch of SAGA has been dispatched to the dealership and it has been spotted recently.

The value-driven family Sedan has recently been assembled at the local vehicle plant of the company that is built up to the Proton International Quality Standards. This depicts that the brand has not only maintained the production but also focused on maintaining the international quality standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_*Chery Introduces Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro in Pakistan*_

The prices will be announced later. 

Chery Automobile Co. Ltd. has partnered with Ghandhara and has unveiled Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro SUVs in Pakistan.

This partnership is Chery’s strategy to compete with the growing automotive market globally. Their locally-built vehicles are expected to hit Pakistani markets within the fiscal year 2021-22.













_*Chery Introduces Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro in Pakistan*_

The prices will be announced later. 

Chery Automobile Co. Ltd. has partnered with Ghandhara and has unveiled Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro SUVs in Pakistan.

This partnership is Chery’s strategy to compete with the growing automotive market globally. Their locally-built vehicles are expected to hit Pakistani markets within the fiscal year 2021-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> _*Chery Introduces Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro in Pakistan*_
> 
> The prices will be announced later.
> 
> Chery Automobile Co. Ltd. has partnered with Ghandhara and has unveiled Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro SUVs in Pakistan.
> 
> This partnership is Chery’s strategy to compete with the growing automotive market globally. Their locally-built vehicles are expected to hit Pakistani markets within the fiscal year 2021-22.
> 
> 
> View attachment 801102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 801103
> 
> _*Chery Introduces Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro in Pakistan*_
> 
> The prices will be announced later.
> 
> Chery Automobile Co. Ltd. has partnered with Ghandhara and has unveiled Tiggo 4 Pro and Tiggo 8 Pro SUVs in Pakistan.
> 
> This partnership is Chery’s strategy to compete with the growing automotive market globally. Their locally-built vehicles are expected to hit Pakistani markets within the fiscal year 2021-22.
> 
> 
> View attachment 801102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 801103


This is a local brand or a Chinese one? 
I feel it's local


----------



## ghazi52

The Board of Investment (BOI) has decided to facilitate the entry of China’s largest automobile manufacturer in Pakistan and the first private special economic zone (SEZ) in Raiwind, Punjab.

With an estimated foreign direct investment (FDI) of Rs663 million and local investment worth Rs637 million, MG JW Automobile will establish an electric car manufacturing plant.

MG JW Automobile (MG Pakistan) is a joint venture between JW-SEZ (Private) Limited and SMIL, which is a subsidiary of SAIC Motor Corporation Limited. SAIC is a Chinese state-owned automotive design and manufacturing company headquartered in Shanghai with multinational operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The cabinet has approved the Automotive Industry Development and Export Plan (AIDEP) 2021-26. And, under the new policy, all vehicles, whether locally manufactured or imported, must comply with a list of WP.29 regulations. If not, they won’t be allowed to go on sale after June 30. 2022.

The UNECE World Forum for Harmonization of Vehicle Regulations (WP.29) is a unique worldwide regulatory forum for vehicles and vehicle equipment followed by 64 countries. Pakistan has agreed to adopt UN vehicle regulations since April 2020. But not many companies are following the rules.

In the new policy, the government has made some UN vehicle regulations mandatory for all auto companies.

These regulations are about the inclusion and quality assurance of vehicle steering, tires, brakes, lights, seatbelts, seats and headrests, airbags, rearview mirrors, anti-theft, and other safety features.



Pakistani Cars Without Airbags:

In Pakistan, most small cars come without airbags, such as:
Suzuki Alto VX
Suzuki Cultus VXR
Suzuki Wagon R VXR & VXL
Suzuki Bolan
Suzuki Ravi
Changan Karvaan
United Bravo
United Alpha

Clearly, Suzuki cars are going to get a major hit because of their lack of airbags. Besides the above six models, Suzuki Swift also has no airbags, and Wagon R VXL AGS has only one. Swift has already been discontinued and will soon be replaced with the 4th generation model. But the company will have to upgrade the Wagon R VXL AGS to meet the WP.29 safety standards.
—
Via PakWheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s 3rd top car company soon to enter Pakistan*

NIO, one of China’s leading electronic vehicle (EV) company will make an entry into the Pakistani automobile market. NIO will reportedly launch three models in 2022.

Interestingly, one of the models will have the lowest price of all Nio-branded models. The pricing comes as NIO aims to compete with Tesla by providing a better product and service at lower prices. Currently, NIO is competing with premium brands including Audi, BMW, and Mercedes.

“We want to provide better product and service at prices lower than Tesla Inc’s,” said William Li, Nio founder, and CEO. However, he did clarify that the company will not produce mini-sized electric cars such as the popular Wuling Hongguang ones.

The Chinese EV giant did not reveal any specific details about the launch schedule. However, according to its website, Nio aims to launch its volume brand within the next 2 years in 20 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Once upon a time, there was a car named Suzuki FX which was popular compact car in 80s and 90s. 

Then new era came and brought new cars along. Today you would hardly find this car on the roads.


----------



## ghazi52

January 10, 2022 -






Mechanics work on the chassis of a Ford van at a workshop in Peshawar. — Dawn

PESHAWAR: Driver Akram Hussain’s wagon has undergone several transformations even if one wouldn’t know by looking at its shell. The exterior is still of a Ford van, even if nothing within remotely original. From a patrol driven vehicle, it became one with a diesel engine along the way. Now, it is run by CNG.

“Other than the shell, the wagons you see on the roads are fitted with used parts from brands,” said Hussain, whose public transport wagon shuttles between Haji Camp in the city’s east end to Karkhano Market in the west.

Refitting vans with auto parts from other brands is a choice dictated both by necessity and convenience. Of the hundreds of vans plying between the city and Karkhano, almost all are the Ford Transit, 1980 model. The body parts for that model are no more available, but more importantly used parts of other brands are.

Scraping and refitting old models with old body parts is a big business in Peshawar — an undocumented economy that employs scores of auto-hands moving vehicles and body parts within the city, the rest of the country and between Pakistan and Afghanistan. While that make eminent economic sense, the business is also an environmental disaster by way of keeping on roads obsolete vehicles with old body parts, decades past their sell-by date.


> Obsolete vehicles are reborn as fixtures of equally dead brands


According to officials of transport department, there is not a single scrapping and crushing unit in Pakistan to retire old vehicles, only workshops engaged in reusing them as spares. In the city, vehicular emissions are a leading cause of air pollution, spiking air quality index (AQI) well past the WHO safety standards and endangering health and wellbeing of the people.

Although no official data is available on such emissions, carbon-spewing obsolete vehicles have become a major cause of concern for environmentalists and citizens alike.

When it comes to public transport on roads of Peshawar, as ubiquitous as the Ford Transit van is the Bedford Bus. But while the brand that was based in Bedfordshire in England retired in 1991, its buses have yet to here in Peshawar.

Driver Mohammad Iqbal’s bus is one of the many Bedford vehicles that run on two routes -- between the city to Bara and Landi Kotal in the neighbouring Khyber district. Like the Ford van, his Bedford, which he likens to a bus-brother to the sister-van, has undergone many a transformation. And yet, he feels, the old Bedford still has years in it to stay on these roads.

“It could take you all the way to Russia without so much as a squeak or a sputter,” he said. No wonder, the old bus brand has come to earn the moniker “rocket” for speeding, among the commuters in Peshawar.

Officials in Directorate of Transport and Mass Transit Peshawar said that fixing age limit for use of vehicles or scrapping was not possible in a country like Pakistan. There is no mechanism or policy to scrape old vehicles like developed countries where proper technology is used to scrap worn-out vehicles after specific time. Even the government regularly auctions condemned vehicles instead of scrapping.

After launching Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), a multi-billion rupees public transportation system in Peshawar in August 2020, TransPeshawar launched scheme to keep old busses off the road by purchasing worn-out buses, mini-buses and wagons from the owners to address the issue of traffic mess along the BRT corridor.

Under the scheme, officials said, around 380 vehicles had been purchased from the owners and scrapped since 2020. The scheme is still in progress and contractors have hired workers to dismantle these vehicles. The company pays Rs1.4 million against one wagon and Rs1.5 million for one passenger bus.

“For the first time such scheme has been launched in Pakistan to scrap old vehicles,” said an official.

As opposed to timely retirement of old vehicles, the provincial transport department through a notification has relaxed rules by allowing such vehicles on the roads for indefinite period. Initially, officials said, maximum age for commercial vehicles was 25 years.

“Under the new notification, the maximum age limit of 25 years has been replaced with subject to fitness certificate in C-categories of routes,” said an official while requesting anonymity. He said that the Punjab model had been replicated in KP by amending Rule-57-B (3) of the Motor Vehicles Rules, 1969.

After amending the relevant rules, officials said, the transporters would get fitness certificate from the Vehicle Emission Testing Station, an auxiliary of the transport department that was earlier functioned under the Environmental Protection Authority (EPA).

Officials working at VETS, Peshawar said that the body lacked capacity, resources and manpower to check millions of vehicles for road fitness. “This is impossible to check every vehicle on the roads in Peshawar and issue fitness certificate, keeping in view our limited resources,” said an official.

He said that VETS could not enforce standards to check the vehicles on its own and was completely dependent on the traffic police.

The provincial government has also changed the policy for the use of official vehicles. Officials said that initially age of staff cars/vehicles was three years or completion of 160,000 kilometres mileage. Under the new policy, maximum age for the official vehicles is up to seven years or 320,000 kilometres mileage.

Meanwhile, the relevance of Ford vans and Bedford rocket busses for commuters remain the same in a city where despite BRT public transport needs of an ever-growing population are far from resolved. According to provincial transport department, 526 Bedford busses and 646 Ford vans remain on the roads of Peshawar.

“These vehicles have, over time, become an amalgamation of many brands, with body parts borrowed from other vehicles,” said a worker at a workshop in Peshawar. “The market is so huge that you will never run out of spares.”

With all this altering of the auto vehicles, perhaps it is appropriate to call a Bedford bus a “rocket” -- a local brand name instead of the original. Especially, now that brand Bedford is no more.

_Published in Dawn, January 10th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lucky Motor Corp to launch Peugeot 2008 this month*

Ali Ahmed
10 Jan, 2022








*Lucky Motor Corporation (LMC) is likely to introduce Peugeot 2008 later this month, officials familiar with the matter told Business Recorder on Monday.*

The development would make Lucky Motor the only company in Pakistan at the moment to have different brands associated with its name.

The price tag of the subcompact crossover SUV, with a 1,200cc turbo engine, is expected to be in the range of Rs4.8-5.5 million, it was learnt.

Peugeot 2008 is manufactured by the PSA Group, a French multinational automotive manufacturing company that was taken over by the Stellantis Group.

Talking to _Business Recorder_, Tahir Abbas, Head of Research at Arif Habib Limited (AHL), said the development would mean that “after decades, a local company will be launching multiple brands”.

Back in 2000s, Dewan Farooque Motors partnered with multiple Korean brands including Hyundai and Kia. However, the partnership ended.

Abbas said the entry of Peugeot would add to healthy competition in the auto sector.

Last year, LMC launched KIA Stonic, a subcompact crossover SUV (B-segment), and KIA Sorento, which has three different variants: the 2.4-litre Front Wheel Drive, 2.4L All-Wheel Drive, and 3.5L Front Wheel Drive.

The company is also expected to launch the Peugeot 2008 later.

Meanwhile, in an exclusive interview with BR Research, Asif Rizvi, Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Lucky Motors said that the company has focused on creating more competition among the auto players.

"We strategised that we wanted to be a SUV-only company. People across the world are migrating toward SUVs. In fact, globally in the last couple of years, there has been a decline in overall auto sales but an increase in the sales of SUVs," he told BR Research.

“Sportage created its own segment, the newly-launched Stonic is part of the small SUV segment while Peugeot will create its own segment being a very modern-styled European vehicle. Sorento has filled the gap between Sportage and the large SUV of our competitor,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Sazgar Engineering*
BR Research 
13 Jan, 2022







*Sazgar Engineering (PSX: SAZEW) is one of the largest domestic rickshaw manufacturers in Pakistan and has been incorporated since 1991 with plants located in Lahore. Aside from them manufacturing of auto rickshaws, Sazgar also manufacturers and sells tractor wheel rims and home appliances. 

The current capacity for the plant is to manufacturing 20,000 rickshaws annually. Utilization, in accordance with demand, stands at 79 percent.*

In the outgoing year—FY21—Sazgar began commercial trial operation of passenger cars and off-road vehicles under the brand “BAIC”. The company signed a vehicle assembly and technical cooperation agreement with a Chinese manufacturer of passenger cars and commercial vehicles called Great Wall Motors. Sazgar’s first launch in the segment is HAVAL which is operating all over the world and will officially become part of the growing SUV segment in Pakistan.

As a three-wheeler manufacturer, Sazgar did not have any prior experience in other automotive segments, but in Jan-21, the company decided to spread its wings and diversify its product base by venturing into the expanding passenger vehicle segments. Sazgar wanted to utilize the benefits offered by the Auto Development Policy 2016-21 and launch sedans and hatchbacks from the Chinese brand BAIC, which is one of the largest Chinese automotive groups.

Over the past decade, the three-wheeler segment has proliferated with more players entering and expanding their production whilst sharing and dividing the rather subdued market. From selling 9800 units in 2008, Sazgar’s sales grew to 21,000 in FY18 which was a phenomenal year for the automotive industry in general. Since then, Sazgar’s volumes have shrunk in line with the rest of the industry to 12,000 and 15,000 in FY20 and FY21. There is growth but sales are not close to the peak even though the company is operating at 80 percent capacity utilization at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> *Sazgar Engineering*
> BR Research
> 13 Jan, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sazgar Engineering (PSX: SAZEW) is one of the largest domestic rickshaw manufacturers in Pakistan and has been incorporated since 1991 with plants located in Lahore. Aside from them manufacturing of auto rickshaws, Sazgar also manufacturers and sells tractor wheel rims and home appliances.
> 
> The current capacity for the plant is to manufacturing 20,000 rickshaws annually. Utilization, in accordance with demand, stands at 79 percent.*
> 
> In the outgoing year—FY21—Sazgar began commercial trial operation of passenger cars and off-road vehicles under the brand “BAIC”. The company signed a vehicle assembly and technical cooperation agreement with a Chinese manufacturer of passenger cars and commercial vehicles called Great Wall Motors. Sazgar’s first launch in the segment is HAVAL which is operating all over the world and will officially become part of the growing SUV segment in Pakistan.
> 
> As a three-wheeler manufacturer, Sazgar did not have any prior experience in other automotive segments, but in Jan-21, the company decided to spread its wings and diversify its product base by venturing into the expanding passenger vehicle segments. Sazgar wanted to utilize the benefits offered by the Auto Development Policy 2016-21 and launch sedans and hatchbacks from the Chinese brand BAIC, which is one of the largest Chinese automotive groups.
> 
> Over the past decade, the three-wheeler segment has proliferated with more players entering and expanding their production whilst sharing and dividing the rather subdued market. From selling 9800 units in 2008, Sazgar’s sales grew to 21,000 in FY18 which was a phenomenal year for the automotive industry in general. Since then, Sazgar’s volumes have shrunk in line with the rest of the industry to 12,000 and 15,000 in FY20 and FY21. There is growth but sales are not close to the peak even though the company is operating at 80 percent capacity utilization at the moment.



Their auto rickshaw is a very good product. Wonder why they dont export?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In the Pakistani car market, Pak Suzuki Motor Company (PSMC) has been an unstoppable force, setting sales records twice in the calendar year 2021. PSMC reached a new monthly record of over 15,500 units sold in December, surpassing its previous high of over 15,200 units sold in July 2021.

According to official figures, both records were set as a result of the incredible sales of the Suzuki Alto. PSMC sold 9,195 Altos last month, making it the best-selling vehicle in December 2021. This is a 280 percent rise from November 2021, when it sold 2,420 copies.

Along with that, the Alto has been named the best-selling car of the *calendar year 2021, with 53,887 units sold.*

The Suzuki Alto is now the only locally produced supermini that can be regarded good value for money, with foreign Kei vehicles being its closest competitors. However, due to the government’s import limitations, those too have become incredibly expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

airmarshal said:


> Their auto rickshaw is a very good product. Wonder why they dont export?


Sazagaar should start it's own alto type car in the future
It's a Pakistani brand and as/if economy improves they can become a major force in Pakistan car industry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Sainthood 101 said:


> Sazagaar should start it's own alto type car in the future
> It's a Pakistani brand and as/if economy improves they can become a major force in Pakistan car industry



Just did a Google search. Found that Sazgar does export. But the volume must be much bigger. 









Pakistani made traditional rickshaws being exported to Japan


The three-wheelers are used by citizens in Japan for fun and leisure.



www.dawn.com













Pakistan's Sazgar Engineering to Export a Consignment of Rickshaws to Ethiopia


Pakistan's automotive industry is gradually beginning to establish itself in the export market. In a recent development on this front, it has been




propakistani.pk


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani Companies Unveiled the Country’s first Commercial Electric Vehicle*

The first electric commercial vehicle (ECV) in Pakistan was introduced by a private enterprise in conjunction with Tesla Industries.

According to a report in the main daily, an 11-seater minibus and a cargo truck capable of transporting up to a ton were displayed in a ceremony. The solar charging station and AC chargers for ECVs were also on display. In their remarks during the ceremony, the company’s top leaders stated that electric vehicles are urgently needed in the face of rising gasoline prices and significant increases in air pollution.

The average cost of these vehicles will be around Rs 3.5 per kilometer. These vehicles are initially being imported from China, but their assembly will start in the South Asian country in a year or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Haj Automotive conducted the line off ceremony of the first Locally assembled Proton X70 that was also attended by Shahid Afridi. 

Al-Haj Automotive, the progressive assembler of Proton Vehicles in Pakistan conducted the line off ceremony of the Locally Assembled Proton X70, which was also attended by Shahid Afridi as its chief guest. 

Al-Haj worked with technical experts of Proton Malaysia to ensure compliance of locally assembled X70 with Proton Global Quality Standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

j. Tyler and company it is a registered company in Karachi Queens road.

Karachi, 1958
Fiat 600 Multipla taxi at Fiat Showroom.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Peugeot 2008 is Launching in Pakistan Today*

One of the most anticipated new arrivals in the SUV market — Peugeot 2008 — will finally officially debut in Pakistan today.

According to the report, Lucky Motor Corporation Limited (LMCL), which also launched Kia in Pakistan, will reveal its official price and features besides opening bookings for the SUV on 28 January 2022.

A few weeks ago, a viral video on social media showed the 2008 SUV rolling off the local assembly line, which indicates that it will be offered as a locally assembled vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Regarding the auto industry, Khan stated that tractor exports had climbed by 10%, with the country producing 90% of the parts.

However, this is not the first time the premier has quoted the bike industry's apparent success. Last year, Pakistan's prime minister claimed that in the fiscal year 2020-2021, the country saw the highest number of motorcycle sales in its history.

He said that the country's low-income segment is making improvement, citing record-breaking motorcycle sales as evidence. Because motorcycles are known as "aam admi ki sawari," or "common man's ride," the PM claims that rising motorcycle sales indicate "aam admi" empowerment.

Meanwhile, the prices and sales of bikes indicate otherwise. Bike companies raised prices many times in 2021. According reports, Honda increased prices seven times, Yamaha five times, and Suzuki increased prices of their bikes by four times.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Finally, Suzuki Bolan with AC is here. Launched by Pakistan Suzuki with a price tag of Rs.1,265,000..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani netizens are dragging Suzuki for relaunching the Bolan with an AC and 'washing machine knobs'​.After three decades, the van has no airbags, no additional safety measures, just an AC and vibes, according to Twitter users.







*Suzuki Pakistan has re-launched its 30-year-old Suzuki Bolan* with an amazing and highly innovative update — an air-conditioner — and Pakistani netizens are as amazed as you, dear reader.

In an age of electric cars and keyless drives, Suzuki's 'update' hasn't impressed anyone, nor has the asking price — a whopping Rs1.3 million, according to Developing Pakistan. On the official Suzuki website, the price of the Bolan is almost Rs1.2 million, however, there is no mention of an air-conditioner in the model online.

Other than the rather bulky AC knobs, the Bolan looks exactly as it did 30 years ago, when it used to ferry children to school in the morning and adults back home after work in the evening.

"And the wait is finally over as Suzuki Bolan with AC is here. Launched by Pakistan Suzuki with a price tag of Rs.1,265,000," Developing Pakistan wrote in a tweet....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Tomtheguy

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistani netizens are dragging Suzuki for relaunching the Bolan with an AC and 'washing machine knobs'​.After three decades, the van has no airbags, no additional safety measures, just an AC and vibes, according to Twitter users.
> 
> 
> View attachment 814274
> 
> 
> *Suzuki Pakistan has re-launched its 30-year-old Suzuki Bolan* with an amazing and highly innovative update — an air-conditioner — and Pakistani netizens are as amazed as you, dear reader.
> 
> In an age of electric cars and keyless drives, Suzuki's 'update' hasn't impressed anyone, nor has the asking price — a whopping Rs1.3 million, according to Developing Pakistan. On the official Suzuki website, the price of the Bolan is almost Rs1.2 million, however, there is no mention of an air-conditioner in the model online.
> 
> Other than the rather bulky AC knobs, the Bolan looks exactly as it did 30 years ago, when it used to ferry children to school in the morning and adults back home after work in the evening.
> 
> "And the wait is finally over as Suzuki Bolan with AC is here. Launched by Pakistan Suzuki with a price tag of Rs.1,265,000," Developing Pakistan wrote in a tweet....


Damn that's ripping off people for a AC


----------



## ghazi52

What we can expect from the upcoming Suzuki Swift​04:24 PM | 10 Feb, 2022







The new Suzuki swift seems all set to hit the local markets, and if the leaked picture of a 3rd generation swift atop a Suzuki carrier is to be any sign, the car is already in production.

Furthermore, several publications have recently reported that the 3rd generation Swift will open for booking towards the end of February (next month). We understand that all Swift enthusiasts and hatchback users out there will be itching to know more about the upcoming 3rd generation Swift. 

So, here are some speculations about what the new Suzuki Swift could offer:

*How it looks*

Well, anyone who has seen the leaked pictures is pleasantly amazed. Its sleek new design gives it a futuristic look, with its emphasized curves and edges certainly making it stand out in the hatchback category. The new Suzuki Swift seems to have taken its traditional sporty look to a whole new level.

But it’s not only the looks that have amazed us. Our research has revealed that there is a lot more to this swift than just the appealing looks. 

The 1.2L petrol engine is something of a novelty in itself. This will effectively open up a new category of cars in the Pakistani auto landscape. Our research has revealed that the new 1.2L engine combines good fuel economy and high output, perfectly providing you with the best of both worlds. It may also be introduced in a 1500 cc variant. However, we can’t confirm that for now let's wait till this one finally hits the market sometime late next month. 


*The Interior*

When it comes to the interior, we’re expecting anything and everything. The interior is expected to be pleasing and welcoming to the eye - that's for sure, given the aesthetically appealing exterior. Besides, the 3rd generation Suzuki swift already selling in the global market serves as a reference point. 

We’re expecting the climate control feature which is available in the global Swift variant. The infotainment screen is expected at 10 inches, while the seats seem like a considerable upgrade from the previous versions of Suzuki -Swift. 

And speaking of upgrades, the global variant boasts 6 airbags, cruise control, steering controls, and Push start. Yes, all of that in a hatchback!! If all of these features make it into the upcoming local variant, it could be transformative. But let's not jump ahead of ourselves and wait till it finally reaches the market. There's been news of it opening for booking in February 2022, so let's wait and watch what exciting features make it to the local market. 


*The Price*

This finally brings us to the question of Price. With all those upgrades, we'd easily expect it to be somewhere in the 25-30 lacs range. But that’s just us and our informed speculation about the upcoming local version of the 3rd generation Suzuki swift. What’re your thoughts? Let us know by recording your response here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

This Advertisement is of near about 1990,
In early 1982 its price was Rs. 40, or 41000 and in 1985, Rs. 50,000

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1966








1970








1964









1970

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1964

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Datson 1965 model
Hawksbay Beach Karachi ,19 70s

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Suzuki has officially Launched Suzuki Swift 2022 and Revealed prices...

Swift GL Manual Rs. 2,499,000
Swift GL CVT Rs. 2,699,000
Swift GLX CVT Rs. 2,899,000






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Parliamentary Public Accounts Committee (PAC) took notice of poor quality of the domestically produced vehicles, summoning the officials concerned of the industries and production ministry for a briefing on the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...
Lambretta Scooter, Model 1971...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

ghazi52 said:


> The Parliamentary Public Accounts Committee (PAC) took notice of poor quality of the domestically produced vehicles, summoning the officials concerned of the industries and production ministry for a briefing on the matter.



Privatization without reins and regulators is not suitable in Pakistan's industry. Further, strict centralized QA as per international standards should be made mandatory.
For QA government should hire qualified foreign nationals of the same industry standards.

PAC should advise these mafias to reduce the prices appropriately to the junk they are providing to the public of Pakistan. OR fix the price/kg for the scrap they are providing.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....
With the increased length of 12.5m and leg space of 820mm, Yutong-Master “NOVA” provides most comfortable and luxurious travel experience to passengers, adding most value to their journey...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....
First Toyota corona may be Registered in 1965....
RT 40
-
.




..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...






....
Morris Minor 1000 (1959 model in picture)..
1961 model ---- brand new for RS.6,000/= in 1961.
It was one of the most popular small car in 1960's.
Wolkswagon and Morris Minor was favorite of the period. 
Austin and Fiat 600 were comparatively smaller cars. Out of Japan made cars, TOYOTA CORONA was the first to be introduced in mid 1960's.
It was a 1600 CC car and price was Rs.16,600. 
A brand new MAZDA 616 in 1971 for Rs.28,600 including Registration cost. 
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................




..






,

Ashraf Khan & Nanda Bus Service. To & from Peshawar, Rawalpindi & Abbottabad
Nanda Bus Service was Sialkot/Lahore based and provided services for Pindi, Lahore, Peshawar, Sialkot, Lyallpur, Srinagar, Murree, Abbottabad, etc.

Date: August 13, 1939..

Courtesy: Tajik Sohail Habib...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...1940's,

Deputy Commissioner's Car, Peshawar....







.
A Taxi Loaded With Passenger's On The Khyber Pass, 1973 (c).

© N.S Rawlins..







APRIL 1977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................






The Frontier Post
*
Lahore*: Honda Atlas Cars Pakistan Limited (HACPL) has launched the All-new Honda Civic, the most exquisite car of 2022. The All-new Honda Civic was launched at a spectacular event held at a Hotel in Lahore. The HACPL Management comprising Chairman; Mr. Aamir H. Shirazi, President & CEO; Mr. Hironobu Yoshimura & Senior Management of HACPL along with our Prestigious Media / Dealers & Corporates were a part of the launch event.

The All-new Honda Civic is flawlessly advanced and exhibits an opulent design that makes it one of the ultimate sedan in its class. 

For the first time in Pakistan HACPL has introduced Honda SENSING in The All-new Honda Civic 2022. 

Honda SENSING is an advanced and comprehensive suite of Safety and Driver-assistive technologies designed to assist and help protect drivers. The All-new Honda Civic is a testament from the makers to fortify its position as the leading car manufacturer in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...................





Pakistan is seeing a massive growth in car sales, which amounted to 184,099 units in the 10 months of the ongoing fiscal year with Indus Motor’s share being 52,987. PHOTO: IMC

*KARACHI: *Indus Motor Company (Toyota) has increased prices of several models of its completely built-up (CBU) units by Rs1.16-2.28 million following a jump in freight cost and international commodity prices..

Prices of automobiles in Pakistan have increased by an average of 10% for all models, but this is not the end..

Major factors contributing to the increase in prices of automobiles in Pakistan include increase in shipping time and availability of essential raw material..
.
............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...
*MG Motor Pakistan..
MG JW Automobile Pakistan Pvt Ltd* operating as *MG Motors Pakistan* is a Pakistani automobile manufacturer and joint venture between JW-SEZ Group and SAIC motors..
.....
MG New Car Models​





MG ZS​PKR 44.0 - 44.0 lacs






MG ZS EV​PKR 62.5 - 62.5 lacs






MG HS​PKR 85.0 - 89.0 lacs

........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=545638800029132




...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

;'.
*LAHORE: Gabitt, United Motors on Friday inked Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to provide cars on easy terms and low mark-up.*

A ceremony in this regard was held at Head office of United Motors. CEO Gabitt Muhammad Hamza and General Manager Sales and Marketing sign the agreement.

Group Chairman FABS International Fahad Aziz, Vice Chairman Punjab Transport Company Aun Sadiq, Business Consultant and Director Liberty Hotel Lahore Saman Shah, businessman Danial Ateeq were also present on occasion.

As per MoU, Gabitt and United Motors will provide cars to Gabitt drivers on installments with lowest ever mark-up and easy terms and conditions. United’s 800cc Bravo and 1000cc Alpha will be provided to drivers to improve the living standards of middle-class by providing them reasonable source of earning.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022
..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

<>
Automobile sales rise by 32% in Feb​Expert says growth led by vehicles below 1,000cc engine capacity

News Correspondent
March 11, 2022






*KARACHI: *Automobile sales registered a handsome growth of 32% year-on-year to 21,664 units in February 2022.

On a month-on-month basis, the sales increased by 5%, according to data released by the Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association (PAMA).

During the first eight months of current fiscal year, automobile sales registered an increase of around 56% year-on-year to 178,250 units.

Talking to The Express Tribune, Ismail Iqbal Securities analyst Muqeet Naeem underlined that the growth was led by vehicles below 1,000cc engine capacity, as Suzuki Alto sales doubled to 7,175 units.

However, vehicles of 1,300cc and above capacity showed a decline of 32% in sales, mainly led by the dip in sales of Corolla/ Yaris and City/ Civic by 34% and 37% respectively.

“Volumes are increasing, new models are being introduced, bookings for new models have also shown an outstanding response,” said auto expert Mashood Ali Khan.

“But the industry is expected to face the fallout of inflation in the coming months,” he said, adding that with new global uncertainties, the market may witness a downward trend after August 2022.

Topline Research analyst Sunny Kumar underlined that the increase in month-on-month sales was led by Pak Suzuki Motor and Hyundai Nishat Motors.

Pak Suzuki sales increased by 40% month-on-month, led by the growth in sales of Alto by 86% and Cultus by 44%, he said.

“The significant jump is due to the ease in production as compared to the previous month,” he added.

Hyundai Nishat sold 1,469 units in February 2022, up 2.4 times on a month-on-month basis.

Tucson sales rose 5.7 times to 774 units, while Elantra sales grew 2.9 times to 312 units amid greater acceptability of the new entrants, he pointed out.

Honda Atlas Cars and Indus Motor posted a decline of 32% month-on-month each in sales during February 2022, he noted.

In the first eight months of 2021-22, auto sales were up by around 56%, supported by the macroeconomic recovery and single-digit interest rate, he mentioned.

In the tractor segment, sales of Al-Ghazi Tractors recorded an increase of 5% month-on-month and 42% year-on-year.

“Millat Tractors has yet to post the sales figure,” he said.

In the category of motorbikes, sales registered a decline of 11% month-on-month and 12% year-on-year in February 2022. “This takes bike sales to 1.2 million units in the first eight months of 2021-22, down 3% year-on-year.”

AHL Head of Research Tahir Abbas underlined that trucks and buses sales registered a decline of 30% month-on-month, while their sales grew by 66% year-on-year in February 2022, mainly driven by increased transportation activity.

Regarding Pak Suzuki, Insight Securities analyst Ali Asif pointed out that sales increased as the company overcame chip shortage coupled with the reopening of Alto VXL booking.

People were awaiting the launch of the new Civic, which triggered the decline in sales of Honda Atlas Cars, amid the closure of bookings for the old Civic model.

The decline in tractor sales was mainly due to Millat Tractor’s operational restrictions in the wake of prolonged delay in release of Rs6.2 billion worth of sales tax refunds, he mentioned.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 11th, 2022._
........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........... Lahore Vintage ..............

























.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....
First locally assembled European vehicle launched​The Newspaper's 
March 13, 2022






The SUV has a fuel consumption rate of as high as 15km per litre.

KARACHI: Lucky Motor Corporation (LMC) on Saturday officially launched the country’s first locally assembled European vehicle — Peugeot 2008 SUV — followed by the opening of eight 3S dealerships in six cities.

Peugeot is a French brand of automobiles owned by Stellantis. LMC will assemble various Peugeot models locally and is currently exploring opportunities to distribute these by early next year.

At the launch event, LMC CEO Asif Rizvi said the company has invested Rs4 billion in the Peugeot project — including plant, machinery and sales network — which led to the creation of 650 jobs. He said LMC is set to change the automotive landscape of Pakistan by introducing a European brand.


Sharing details of the newly-launched vehicle, Mr Rizvi said Peugeot 2008 model gives enough power equivalent to 1,800cc and delivers at a fuel consumption rate of as high as 15km per litre as compared to 10 km per litre for an 1,800 cc engine.

The e-2008 will be the next model launched, giving customers the freedom to choose between a 100 per cent electric and a thermic version, he said.

“12 new entrants have entered under the Auto Development Policy 2016-2021 bringing about 15 brands and 25 new vehicles, thus creating a level playing field for the existing and new players,” Mr Rizvi said.

LMC — a subsidiary of Yunus Brother Group — has entered into eight Technical Assistance Agreements with four Korean auto parts suppliers for the transfer of technology to Pakistan.

He said that there would be further job creation in the market with the expansion of operations and network of Peugeot.

In a video message, Peugeot CEO Linda Jackson noted that this was the first time a European car was assembled in Pakistan. “We are excited to work with Lucky Motors to support employment, localisation and the local automotive industry in the country.

Internationalisation is a key focus for Peugeot with the B and C segment SUV growth representing a great opportunity for us. This is also bolstered by the evolution of the legislation of the country towards electrification which is in line with our strategy,” she said.

“We are excited to embark on this journey in Pakistan with LMC while looking forward to witnessing the growth of both parties in the country,” Stellantis COO Middle East and Africa Region Samir Cherfan said in a video message.

_Published in Dawn, March 13th, 2022_
.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K_Bin_W

What is the scope of EVs in Pak? Eventually the world will move on and away from combustion engines.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Auto Policy.
Under the Automotive Development Policy (ADP) 2016-21, the Pakistani government has granted greenfield status to 21 automakers to build passenger and commercial cars.
New automakers from Korea, Europe, China, and Malaysia have entered the market, bringing with them a combined investment of over $1.0 billion, according to the Ministry of Industries and Production (MoIP)...
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mav3rick

ghazi52 said:


> ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan is seeing a massive growth in car sales, which amounted to 184,099 units in the 10 months of the ongoing fiscal year with Indus Motor’s share being 52,987. PHOTO: IMC
> 
> *KARACHI: *Indus Motor Company (Toyota) has increased prices of several models of its completely built-up (CBU) units by Rs1.16-2.28 million following a jump in freight cost and international commodity prices..
> 
> Prices of automobiles in Pakistan have increased by an average of 10% for all models, but this is not the end..
> 
> Major factors contributing to the increase in prices of automobiles in Pakistan include increase in shipping time and availability of essential raw material..
> .
> ............


*As expected, rising freight charges and currency devaluation meant Indus Motor Company (IMC) jacked up prices of its entire line-up with the increase going as high as Rs1.257 million.*

The price hike comes after _Business Recorder_ reported that rising freight charges and ongoing rupee depreciation have not only put car prices under pressure but will also be the reasons for the overall market to see a minimum 10 to 15% reduction in sales in the coming fiscal year.

“I see the overall market going down by 10 to 15% minimum next (fiscal) year,” Jamali had said then.

While the rupee has hit record lows in recent days, and is currently trading well above the 181 level against the US dollar, the rise in freight charges is another major contributor to the price jump.

*New prices*

The company, in a letter to its dealers, said that the "sudden devaluation of Pakistani rupee and massive increase in prices of commodities and freight has resulted in increase of our CKD & local parts cost along with the increase in prices to our vendors".

"Thus, this situation has made it extremely difficult for IMC to hold the current retail selling prices and therefore, we are compelled to pass on some impact to the market," added the document, which is available with _Business Recorder_.

It added that the new prices will be implemented step-wise. For new orders booked on or after March 23, 2022, the following would be the new prices.

Toyota's Fortuner Diesel Legender variant saw the biggest price-jump. Its ex-factory Karachi price went up from Rs10.842m to Rs12.099m, an increase of Rs1,257,000.

Meanwhile, Toyota Yaris saw a price-hike of as much as Rs324,000.

The Corolla range saw its biggest hike for the 1.8 CVT SR (black) variant -- Rs490,000.

The Revo variants saw a jump in rates by as much as Rs847,000 for the Rocco variant, which is now priced at Rs9,319,000.

Further details of the price-increase, and other terms/conditions are listed below.



















IMC reported a profit-after-tax of Rs10.17 billion in six months of the ongoing fiscal year (July-December 2021), translating into earnings per share (EPS) of Rs129.45. In the same six-month period of the previous year, its profit-after-tax stood at Rs4.8 billion (EPS of Rs61.08). However, the company’s gross margins have declined by 320bps on a quarterly basis, from 10.8% in July-September 2021 to 7.6% in October-December 2021.

Source: BR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

';.
Austin 7 Leaving Khyber Pass, February 1966.....





,-'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.;l
BYD, a major Chinese manufacturer of electric and hybrid vehicles based in Shenzhen showed interest in setting up their manufacturing unit in Pakistan.
Pakistan Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque was briefed by senior executives of BYD Co.Ltd during a recently held virtual meeting.

He was accompanied by the Embassy’s economic team, Pakistan’s Consul-general in Guangzhou also attended the meeting. During the meeting, an extensive discussion about the investment landscape of Pakistan was held.

BYD’s executives briefed the ambassador about their company and entering the Pakistani market and interest in setting up their manufacturing unit.

BYD Co. Ltd is a major Chinese manufacture of electric and hybrid vehicles based in the city of Shenzhen.

Ambassador Haque noted that robust economic cooperation between Pakistan and China, and invited BYD’s investment in Pakistan.

He briefed them about the attractive policies o the Government of Pakistan for investment in eclectic vehicles sector, and assured the Chinese enterprise of Embassy’s full support for its planned endeavours in Pakistan.

BYD, the Chinese multinational company and world’s largest electric vehicles manufacturer with turnover of $250 billion, is all set to enter Pakistan.
The development was announced by Pakistan Electric Vehicles & Parts Manufacturers and Traders Association (PEVPMTA) General Secretary Shaukat Qureshi while talking to local media.

“Toyota, the world auto giant, for the first time signed an agreement on November 7, 2019, to develop Electric Vehicles with BYD, the world’s largest electric vehicles manufacturer, with 44 plants around the globe employing 250,000 personals, with turnover of $250 billion,” he said. “Scenario will definitely change in Pakistan as well, with the Japanese companies roll out their models by 2024,” he added.







,-;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The new BMW iX has arrived in Pakistan. Dr. Hamid Haqpawar – Managing Director BMW Group Middle East and Mr. Holger Ziegeler, Consul General of Germany handed over the first BMW electric car at the launch event on Monday, 21st March, 2022.

With the launch of iX, BMW has redefined the electric car market in Pakistan. The SAV elegant design embraces futuristic technology and a high-level comfort that will be a benchmark for the budding industry in the country. Offering a combination of power, performance, and luxury, the 520 hp BMW iX speeds from 0 to 100 km/h in 4.6 seconds and runs an extensive range of 630 km. The iX features dual electric motors and an all-wheel-drive system to give you perfect control in any kind of driving condition.

For over a hundred years, BMW has introduced cars that have won hearts and minds the world over. The company is renowned for its unmatched technology and relentless commitment to quality. BMW is a member of the United Nations Environment Program and has been recognized as the world’s most sustainable automobile manufacturing company.

The arrival of iX will prove to be an era-defining entry in the Pakistani electric car market and pave the way for healthy competition and growth in the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Karachi 1970.. 




,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
1974, Karachi..








Mini Austin.......
Notoriously called "Machis ki dabia"
.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,
Karachi






I can see Zapher on the other side of the road, a Leland bus , Vespa Rickshaws taxi and a Chevy upfront. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
*KARACHI: The import of used cars has been gaining momentum once again despite the government’s resolve to curb this menace that hurts the local auto industry and the national economy.*

According to import data, over 21,000 units were imported in FY 2021. However, the import of used vehicles has increased by 46% as over 20,000 units have only been imported during July-February, 2022.

Considering this huge import of used cars, it is projected that more than 30,000 cars will be imported by the end of this financial year, market sources said, adding that around 80% increase has been witnessed in the import of used cars in the past two months. In January this year, some 2,083 units of used cars were imported while the data has shown that 2,778 units were imported in February.

The analysis of the data of used car imports show that over 4,000 units of economy segment have been imported till date with around 21% share in the total imports. Around 7,000 units of the small segment with 35% share have been imported till date while 502 vans (15%), 2874 SUVs (14%), 82 small buses, and 2863 others (14%) were also imported.

At the same time, the prices of used cars are also quite expensive making it really difficult for the customer to afford them in the current recessionary time.

On the other hand, a total 150 units of various models of BMW, Mercedes Benz, Audi, Suzuki and other CBUs were also imported in February.

“This double import of both CBUs and used cars in huge quantities is proving very damaging to the local auto industry,” said S M Ishtiaq, CEO S M Engineering.

He added that these imports are in complete violation of the government’s policy regarding the imports of vehicles in Pakistan.

“This situation needs immediate attention of the policy makers as this would be a double blow to the local auto industry and the national exchequer as well,” reasoned Ishtiaq.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022
.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
1967 , VW 1300CC ...Price Rs. 16,990 ... Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
So many automobiles in Karachi 1930,s. Free parking. 






.
1960' s Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

in 1970's, what a clean angle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Vintage Chevrolet Impala Car, Karachi - 1963
The CD plate suggests it belonged to some embassy CD = Core Diplomat..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1950's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

Did you guys ever have the ambassador car design in Pakistan?


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Million Dollars worth 300SL Gullwing in Pakistan.



️
Back in the days, There were two Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing in Pakistan (KAA-5133 & KAF-5711) and sadly both exported out many many years ago.
Some say that there was only one Gullwing in Pakistan but same car registered twice? that simple doesn't make any sense.
Back in the mid 50's till mid or late 60's. The owners really loved it having the Gullwing. We've heard many stories that first it came to Karachi then went to Lahore, Quetta and Murree. Poor Gullwing had two major accidents, caught fire and was partially damaged the firewall and dash area. One changed colors a few times; White, Silver and Red.
It clearly sounds like that no one knew that one day it's gonna be worth millions of dollar.. Infact, can you believe that back in 1955 the owner sold it for Rs. 45,000?




Later, both exported out of the country. Heard one went to New York & other sold to a museum in Stuttgart (City in Germany) and it's still there.
The Ex-Owners: Philippine Ambassador Soto, Nawab Saifullah Magsi, Hasan Javeri, Fakir Ayazuddin, Shujaatullah Khan & Sikander Latif.
Courtesy KarachiTrack .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Wood said:


> Did you guys ever have the ambassador car design in Pakistan?


I have no idea ,. I don't even know what an ambassador car even is


----------



## Wood

Sainthood 101 said:


> I have no idea ,. I don't even know what an ambassador car even is








This was an old Indian car from 90s. Based on British model car. You may have had a variant of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Wood said:


> Did you guys ever have the ambassador car design in Pakistan?



No, Pakistan do not have the Morris Oxford/Ambassador. Morris Minor/1000 was a more popular cars in Pakistan. Further Fiat 1100D was also one of the most popular car in Pakistan.
Ambassador was based on Morris Oxford of Morris company which was a subsidiary/part of the British Motor Company, that sold the rights to Hindustan Motors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

khail007 said:


> No, Pakistan do not have the Morris Oxford/Ambassador. Morris Minor/1000 was a more popular cars in Pakistan. Further Fiat 1100D was also one of the most popular car in Pakistan.
> Ambassador was based on Morris Oxford of Morris company which was a subsidiary/part of the British Motor Company, that sold the rights to Hindustan Motors.


afaik weren't American cars also popular in Pak, I have seen black, white photos with lots of fords for example also some chevvys but ofcourse not as much as ford



ghazi52 said:


> ';.
> Austin 7 Leaving Khyber Pass, February 1966.....
> 
> View attachment 827630
> 
> ,-'


awesom share

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wood

Pak Suzuki Motors - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Suzuki is not only the largest, but also seems to be the oldest surviving car company in Pakistan

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khail007

Sainthood 101 said:


> afaik weren't American cars also popular in Pak, I have seen black, white photos with lots of fords for example also some chevvys but ofcourse not as much as ford



Yes, American cars were also popular like Ford's Cortina and Chevrolet's Impala were the most popular in Pakistan.
Further VW Beetle, Vauxhall Victor, Opel Kadet, Skoda, and Mercedez were also the famous brands in Pakistan. Citroen 2Cylinder Air Cooled Vintage was also there but not in large numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

@Wood @DrJekyll were American cars also very popular in India during that time period? cause from people I talked to from those times - a lot of their first cars were fords and chevorlet (but that was more expensive afaik while Ford was for middle class folks)



khail007 said:


> Yes, American cars were also popular like Ford's Cortina and Chevrolet's Impala were the most popular in Pakistan.
> Further VW Beetle, Vauxhall Victor, Opel Kadet, Skoda, and Mercedez were also the famous brands in Pakistan. Citroen 2Cylinder Air Cooled Vintage was also there but not in large numbers.


yes, Ford Cortina, I looked it up and that was the car in the family from those days

very similar to this one


----------



## Wood

Sainthood 101 said:


> @Wood @DrJekyll were American cars also very popular in India during that time period? cause from people I talked to from those times - a lot of their first cars were fords and chevorlet


India did not have many cars in the 90s. Mauriti 800, Fiat Padmini and Ambassador are the earliest cars I remember. In the late 90s, we used to gawk at AC cars like Contessa and later Mitsubishi Lancer.

American cars have never been popular in India. Only Ford had some success in late 2000s, but have now closed shop. However, there are some recent rumours about Ford manufacture EV in India for export.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wood

ghazi52 said:


> in 1970's, what a clean angle
> 
> View attachment 839493


Who manufactures auto rickshaw in Pakistan? In India, Bajaj is the major manufacturer.

How popular is it in cities today?


----------



## khail007

Wood said:


> Who manufactures auto rickshaw in Pakistan? In India, Bajaj is the major manufacturer.
> 
> How popular is it in cities today?



In Pakistan

*Branded:*










*Reversed Engineered:*





Further, there are many local brand manufacturers like SIWA, TEZ RAFTAR, SUPER ASIA, etc.

Some are manufacturing loader types even using hydraulics to dump the loads:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Paitoo

Sainthood 101 said:


> @Wood @DrJekyll were American cars also very popular in India during that time period? cause from people I talked to from those times - a lot of their first cars were fords and chevorlet (but that was more expensive afaik while Ford was for middle class folks)


During Pre-liberalization era (i.e. pre 90s) importing cars was not easy. It was a period colloquially known as 'License-Quote-Permit' Raj. Duty was 100% (still is), paperwork monumental and you were looked upon as a bad person for wasting country's precious foreign exchange.

Having said that, American cars were favoured, esp. Chevrolets. Many such cars can be seen in old Bollywood movies. There is also a fairly large vintage car collection in India (and I am sure in Pakistan too) thanks to the Rajas and Nawabs. These can be seen occasionally in heritage events in Mumbai, Delhi, Jaipur etc.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wood

DrJekyll said:


> During Pre-liberalization era (i.e. pre 90s) importing cars was not easy. It was a period colloquially known as 'License-Quote-Permit' Raj. Duty was 100% (still is), paperwork monumental and you were looked upon as a bad person for wasting country's precious foreign exchange.
> 
> Having said that, American cars were favoured, esp. Chevrolets. Many such cars can be seen in old Bollywood movies. There is also a fairly large vintage car collection in India (and I am sure in Pakistan too) thanks to the Rajas and Nawabs. These can be seen occasionally in heritage events in Mumbai, Delhi, Jaipur etc.


I don't know about pre 90s, but have not seen much of American vehicles in the 90s. I also did not know about import being easier. Maybe this was a pleasure for rich people 🤔


----------



## Paitoo

Wood said:


> I don't know about pre 90s, but have not seen much of American vehicles in the 90s. I also did not know about import being easier. Maybe this was a pleasure for rich people 🤔



Once Maruti was launched, imports practically stopped. American cars made a formal entry only with Ford in the late 90s (Ford Escort was the first model I think). Import was not easy at all. Still isn't, but that time there was additional baggage of spending forex which was looked down upon by authorities due to our socialist and protectionist mindset.

Pakistan did not suffer from this mindset and hence had a much higher proportion of imported cars IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.





.,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pass 1968, NWFP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> Khyber Pass 1968, NWFP...
> 
> View attachment 842349


is that a Cadillac taxi?


----------



## ghazi52

Sainthood 101 said:


> is that a Cadillac taxi?


Yes,
Passengers can seat anywhere except on tyres.
1970's..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lower Topa, Murree, Punjab.... 1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drive-in-Cinema , Karachi..
1980's


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Pakistan exports its first SUV class vehicle​Pakistan is the only country outside of China to produce the latest model of Changan Oshan X7

News Desk
May 12, 2022






Lofty demand for cars remained intact despite curbs on car financing and increase in duty on import of vehicles in the mini-budget. PHOTO: file

Pakistan has exported its first vehicle – made by Master Changan Motors – under the new Auto Industry Development and Export Policy (AIDEP 2021-26), according to a press release issued by the company on Thursday.

The press release stated that under the new auto policy, all OEMs would require to initiate vehicle exports to help develop the local industry and expand the export capability of the country. The Changan Oshan X7, which is the country’s first export unit under the new policy, is the first vehicle to be launched through a global RHD premiere earlier in March 2022.

Pakistan is the only country outside of China to produce the latest model of Changan Oshan X7.

The press release quoted the company's CEO Danial Malik in a ceremony in Karachi, “We are delighted and proud to lead Pakistan into a new chapter for the auto industry and make its mark on a global level”.

“The Changan Oshan X7 is the first of many more vehicles to be exported under our vision to stay Future Forward, Forever and the Auto Industry Development and Export Policy (AIDEP 2021-26)”, he added.

The company further added that Pakistan is Changan’s first and only RHD manufacturing base and is helping the brand expand globally.

It added that the state-of-the-art plant was completed in a record time of just 13 months and now has the capacity to produce 50,000 vehicles annually.

“Master Changan is our first RHD production base and we are very happy to export our RHD Oshan X7 SUV from Pakistan”, Steven Zhao – Vice CEO Master Changan Motors Limited stated.










Pakistan exports its first SUV class vehicle | The Express Tribune


Pakistan is the only country outside of China to produce the latest model of Changan Oshan X7




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Indus Motor achieves 1 million units production milestone​
Web Desk
30 May, 2022

KARACHI – Indus Motor Company (IMC) on 28th May 2022 announced a landmark achievement of having produced one million vehicles since it began mass production back in 1993.

The one-millionth unit, a Toyota Corolla Grande, was lined off at the company’s plant at Karachi, amidst much fanfare. The celebration was attended by over 4,000 employees and representatives from Toyota, which included Yoshiki Konishi, current Executive Advisor & President-elect, Toyota Daihatsu Engineering & Manufacturing, (TDEM) from June 2022. 

Nearly three decades ago, the first Toyota Corolla was lined off which today stands proudly displayed at the company’s headquarters. From producing 20 just over 7,000 units annually and a single model (Corolla) back in 1993 to over close to 80,000 units a year and four models today, IMC has come a long way.

Since commencement of commercial production, the company has to date, cumulatively produced 761,700 Corolla, 45,400 Yaris, 111,900 Hilux and Fortuner, under the Toyota badge whilst 81,000 Cuore with the Daihatsu badge. 

IMC has played a pivotal role in the country’s economy, since its incorporation in 1989, laying the foundation of automobile industry in Pakistan and development of a local engineering base, leading the way towards localization.

IMC’s contribution can be ascertained from the company’s complete value chain that today consists of part makers supplying over Rs 270 million worth of parts every working day to produce the best in class Toyota vehicles for Pakistan, sold through a growing network of 52 authorised dealerships across the country. 

Congratulating the IMC team, Mr Konishi expressed, “For the last 3 decades, our Team Toyota Pakistan has constantly striven to exceed our customers’ expectations by making high quality, reliable and safe vehicles that met all challenges with great success, growing from strength to strength in making Toyota the leading & trusted brand in Pakistan. Your leadership & pursuit to support the development of the local auto manufacturing industry is commendable. I am sure this helps our effort to create more and more Toyota fans in Pakistan. We are fully convinced Pakistan market has a great potential and we have high expectations of IMC.” 

Expressing himself, the company’s Chairman, Mohamedali R Habib said, “Toyota & Japan have remained the most committed partners for Pakistan and very recently, we celebrated the 70th anniversary of the establishment of the country’s diplomatic relations with Japan. We value our relationship and send our warmest wishes to the people of Japan. The level of localization we have achieved would not have been possible without the constant support and endeavors of our partners. I would like to congratulate each and every individual on my team for achieving this milestone and many more to follow, Inshallah, together.”


----------



## fatman17

Local car manufacturers raising car prices of dubious quality vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Auto sales to increase in May, but a slowdown is right around the corner in Pakistan​
JS Research says number for May likely to clock in at 22,700 units
BR  
07 Jun, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,
The government has increased advance tax on vehicles with engine capacity of 1600CC or above has been increased. 100%..
In the case of electric engine, 2 percent advance tax will be imposed. Meanwhile, the ban on the import of vehicles will continue to be in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Get Ready – PakWheels Car Mela is coming to Karachi​https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/author/web-desk
Web Desk
14 Jun, 2022







Mark your calendars guys, as PakWheels Car Mela is coming to the city of lights, Karachi, on Sunday 19, 2022. Notably, the event is being held after a gap of two years; we met last in 2019. So, the excitement is high, and emotions are higher.

You can visit with your friends and family from 12:00 pm to 9:00 pm at Hall No. 6, Expo Center.

Already talk of the town, this one-of-a-kind Mela transforms the experience of buying and selling of cars by making it hassle-free for ordinary people.

Pakistan has a huge used car market, but people in large numbers still find it hard to buy and sell a genuine used car. So, to cater to the needs of consumers, PakWheels.com brings the sellers and the buyers under one roof for an exceptional buying and selling experience. PakWheels Car Mela is one such platform.

Benefits of PakWheels Car Mela​
*The benefits for the buyers are: *

· Dozens of options under one roof
· Document check & payment transfer on the spot to avoid fraud 
· PakWheels Inspection Service 

*For sellers: *

· Hassle-free sale opportunity 
· Face-to-face bargain 
· Presence of hundreds of genuine buyers 
· Service available for verification of auction sheet & inspection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,,,
Heavy Vehicle production in Pakistan surges according to Pakistan Automobile Manufacturing Association (PAMA) revealed.

- Trucks production: 5,247 Units increase of 63.20 percent




- Buses production: 591 Units increase of 15.88 percent




- Pickups and Light Commercial vehicles: 39,611 units increase of 40.46 percent




- Passenger Cars: 204,043 Units increase of 52.66 percent




- Motorcycles and 3 wheelers: 1,680,776 units decrease of 3.69 percent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The production of farm tractors* in the country witnessed an increase of 13.20 percent reaching 51,730 units during the eleven months of current fiscal year 2021-22, against the production of 45,697 units in same months of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Karachi_1981..













Karachi Gymkhana held a car rally in 1981. In which the best cars participated. 

The models of the car in the rally were of Ford, Mini Rover, Chevrolet, Impala, Jaguar, Austin-Healey , Mga, Lincoln Premiere, Mercedes , Citroen, Plymouth , Mazda 808 , Corola 76 , Retro , Suzuki Mehran , Mini Cooperd and more were in the event .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
PakWheels Karachi CarMela concludes successfully​Web Desk​23 Jun, 2022






PakWheels Car Mela concluded successfully at Expo Centre on Sunday. Thousands of people and hundreds of cars attended the event as a very long queue of vehicles can be seen outside the venue.

Not only the car lovers attended the Car Mela, but families were also there highlighting the fact how much people were waiting for this event. The people looked at their favorite cars, bikes and other vehicles, some sold them while there were buyers in a large number. 

During the event, dozens of the cars were sold on the spot and it is a huge success for us and Mela. The sold cars were PakWheels Certified which means you can trust on them completely.

The car lovers said that such events should be held more because they make buying and selling very easy for the people. Along with the people, a large number of Karachi car dealers also attended the event, where the offered their services.

Also had PakWheels Inspection, and PakWheels Insurance Teams, which helped the people on the spot. The Insurance team along with our partners, Jubilee Insurance and Bank Islami, shared the importance of car insurance with the attendees. Meanwhile, Inspection teams offered on-the-spot inspection reports to both sellers and buyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1983 / 84 , Kawasaki Ke 175..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Sazgar completes manufacturing facilities for Haval, says trial operation to begin July 15​
Company says commercial production expected from October 1, 2022

Bilal Hussain 
01 Jul, 2022

*Sazgar Engineering Works Limited announced on Friday that it has completed manufacturing facilities of Great Wall Motor's Haval SUVs, adding that trial operation will commence from July 15.*

In a notice sent to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX), the company said commercial production is expected from October 1 this year.

The company has already launched two models of Haval SUVs – the H6 and Jolion.

A dealer said the imported Haval H6 is currently priced at Rs6.577 million and Rs7.627 million for the Turbo 1.5L and Turbo 2.0L variants, respectively, while the 1.5L Turbo Jolion is at Rs6.077 million.

The dealer said currently, Haval H6 is slated for delivery in December “but it can be received in August at an 'own-money' of Rs0.6 million”. Delivery for Jolion is expected in October.

Sazgar Engineering received the government's green-field status to manufacture Haval SUVs last year.

The company, the largest rickshaw-maker in Pakistan, also exports the three-wheel vehicle. It has also brought another Chinese carmaker, BAIC, to Pakistan. BAIC introduced its D20 vehicle, X25 crossover, and the BJ40-Plus off-roader SUV.

Sazgar brought these two companies under the government’s green-field status. In the auto development policy (ADP-2016-21), the government offered tax incentives to car manufacturers to invest in the sector and receive tax and duty incentives.

The policy attracted nearly a dozen auto makers including KIA, Hyundai, MG Motors, Proton, Changan, DFSK and others. However, not all of them have begun local production.

The aim of the policy was to break dominance of the few automakers in the country, while increasing consumer-choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wood

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> View attachment 859537


Very interesting. But this must be hybrid and not fully electric. I doubt solar powered vehicles can gather enough energy from sun to remain fully independent of alternate energy sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,,.,.
Chinese company Yutong Bus accepted the offer to set up a public transport plant in Sindh following a meeting between provincial minister for transport Sharjeel Inam Memon and Yutong Bus Country Manager Paul Zhang, on Thursday.

The plant would either be set up in Karachi or Hyderabad. The parties agreed to create a 'concrete' proposal regarding the matter by next week.

The plant is to apparently be constructed on 15 to 18 acres of land.

“The Department of Transport is making every effort to set up a public transport plant in Sindh,” Sharjeel Memon said, adding that this venture would improve the public transport system.

According to the transport minister, the project would bring in foreign investment into Pakistan and create new employment opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Auto sector posts record sales in FY22​Dawn
Jul 16, 2022

KARACHI: Despite surging prices, record fuel and interest rates, curbs on auto financing and the suspension of advance booking by some assemblers in May, the sales of cars, jeeps and pickups posted an all-time high in FY22.

However, a marginal decline was seen in the sales of two-and three-wheelers.
Based on the old advance booking orders in hand made a few months back and whose deliveries are being made, total passenger car sales posted a fabulous growth of 55 per cent to 234,180 units in FY22 from 151,182 units in FY21. Suzuki Alto 660cc emerged as the highest selling car with 71,198 units as compared to 37,720 units in FY21, up by 89pc.

According to figures released by the Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association (PAMA), the second highest sales in terms of volume were recorded in combined sales of 56,526 units of Toyota Yaris and Corolla as compared to 46,650 units.
Honda Civic and City finished third, thanks to a 39pc increase in sales to 35,197 units, up from 25,276 units in FY21.

Suzuki Cultus and WagonR sales increased by 32pc and 83pc, respectively, to 23,169 and 23,131 units, compared to 17,510 and 12,659 units. Bolan sales increased by 51pc to 12,361 units from 8,196 units. Suzuki Swift sales soared to 6,190 units from 2,316 units after the launch of a new model in April 2022.

Hyundai Elantra and Sonata sales have clocked in at 3,610 and 2,782 units.
The month of June 2022 also proved satisfactory with car sales of 23,547 units as compared to 19,395 units in May 2022.

Among jeeps and pick-ups, Toyota vehicle sales increased to 18,005 units in FY21 from 10,586 units in FY21, while Honda BR-V sales increased by 6pc to 4,255 units from 4,015.

With a 48pc jump, Suzuki Ravi sales stood at 14,230 units as compared to 9,631 units. Hyundai Tucson and Porter sales increased by 31pc and 55pc, respectively, to 4,895 and 1,845 units, up from 3,748 and 1,187 units. Sales of Isuzu D-MAX increased by 50pc to 473 units from 316.

In farm machinery, Fiat sold 58pc more tractors in FY22 than in FY21, totaling 23,942 units, while Massey Ferguson sales fell 1pc to 35,005 from 35,527 units.

PAMA truck members’ sales increased by 57pc to 5,802 units from 3,695 units, indicating improved local and foreign trade and business activities, including import and export goods movement. Bus sales increased by 6.7pc to 696 units, from 652.

Overall two- and three-wheeler sales fell 4.3pc to 1.821 million units, down from 1.903m units. 

The assemblers of Honda, Suzuki, and Yamaha sold 1.360 million, 37,846, and 23,289 units, respectively, up from 1.292 million, 24,851, and 19,924 units, a 5pc, 52pc, and 17pc increase despite persistent jump in prices by the assemblers to cash soaring demand.

In contrast, low-priced Chinese assembled bikes like Ravi, Road Prince, and United Auto Motorcycle sales plummeted by 40pc, 36pc, and 28pc in FY22 to 3,563, 89,900, and 265,677 units from 5,941, 141,230, and 368,643 units in FY21.

In three-wheelers, sales of Qingqi, Sazgar, Road Prince, and United stood at 13,935, 15,683, 8,361, and 3,156 in FY22 as compared to 18,753, 15,665, 10,116, and 6,653 units in FY21.

Published in Dawn, July 16th, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
KP govt to issues universal numbers plates for vehicles​
The Frontier Post

PESHAWAR (APP): Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Finance Taimur Salim Jhagra on Friday told the Provincial assembly that the government has started issuing universal number plates for vehicles.
Responding to a question of Khushdil Khan of ANP during the question hour, he said that the new number plate would have the full name of the province, adding that the fee for the new number plate was very nominal to facilitate the people. He said the decision was taken because there were several complaints by the general public that the vehicles bearing KP registration were stopped by Islamabad and Punjab police on every picket and therefore people were reluctant to register their vehicles in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar, 1950's






.

Karachi 1960's..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Tractor production increases 16.01pc in FY 2022​
News desk
July 28, 2022






The production of farm tractors in the country witnessed an increase of 16.01 percent to 58,880 units during the twelve months of fiscal year 2021-22, against the production of 50,751 units in same months of last year.

During the period under review, the production of trucks also witnessed an increasing trend as it went up from 3,808 units as compared to 5,659 units, showing an increase of 48.60 percent, according to Pakistan Automobile Manufacturing Association (PAMA) revealed.

Production of pickups, Light Commercial Vehicle (LCVs) and Jeeps also rose by 42.96 percent to 44,421 units during the fiscal year under review from 31,072 units during fiscal year of last year.—INP

Similarly, the production of buses witnessed an increase of 15.96 percent from 570 units to 661 units during the period under review, PAMA added.

Meanwhile, the production of passenger cars also posted a record increase of 49.17 percent as it plunged to 226,433 units during the period under review against the production of 151,794 units during July-June 2020-21, the data revealed.

The manufacturing of motorcycles and three wheelers in the country plunged to 1826,467 units during July-June from the production of 1902,415 units during July-June, showing nominal decrease of 3.99 percent, it added.—INP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Made in Pakistan
MUVA electric rickshaws are made in Pakistan completely from scratch at their state-of-the-art facility in Lahore.
MUVA electric rickshaw is an ultra-light commercial EV that seats a driver and three passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Carmakers may be forced to use local parts​Manufacturing of auto parts in country to drive prices down

Usman Hanif
August 03, 2022


The local manufacturing of auto parts can provide some relief from the rising tide of inflation. The government is expected to bind car producers through some regulations to increase the levels of localisation. At a corporate briefing, the management of Honda Atlas Cars (HCAR) disclosed efforts for localisation of different auto products and parts.

For example, Honda City has achieved a localisation level of 70%, Civic has achieved 60% and BR-V 50%, according to a report of AL Habib Capital Markets’ auto analyst Asad Ali. “However, in value terms, this number is reduced to 25% to 30% due to the absence of auto-grade steel industry and highend technology, which requires consistent policy and heavy investment.” As per Honda Atlas, they have localised all parts, which can be done in Pakistan.

Due to the lack of technology, the management indicated that all completely knocked down (CKD) parts cannot be localised, according to Aba Ali Habib Securities’ auto analyst Ali Asif. For this, heavy investment is required, which the management is considering at the moment. HCAR announced a profit of Rs658 million for the first quarter (1QMY22), as compared to a profit of Rs928 million in the same period of last year.

The decrease in profit was attributed to rupee devaluation, higher material prices and higher freight costs. HCAR has recently increased prices by 22% to 24% due to steep devaluation in line with other major industry players. After the drastic fall of Pakistani rupee against the dollar, the company set the parity for prices at Rs235. That said, the company expects gross margins to be in the range of 3% to 3.5% as they have not fully transferred the cost pressures to consumers and are themselves taking a hit.

To promote localisation, the government needs to make a consistent policy for long-term auto sector growth, said Asad Ali. They need to incentivise the local vendors to manufacture high-tech parts as this requires huge investment. In a similar manner, there is a need to bring autograde steel players into the country. However, attracting investment in this business would be difficult if auto sales are less than 0.5 million, he said. “More localisation is the answer to the current skyhigh prices of vehicles,” said Paapam Chairman Abdul Rehman Aizaz.

The government will bind the original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) through some kind of regulation, he said. For example, 5% localisation per year might be a good starting point for the industry. The auto manufacturers have to work on technology to increase utilisation, said Topline Securities’ senior analyst Sunny Kumar. This will also require a significant amount of investment so that the manufacturers can get the same quality material as the one imported.

Previously, more than 40% of cars sold used to be purchased on consumer financing but due to rapid increase in interest rates and SBP amendments to auto financing tenure, this has reduced to 30%. Additionally, 65% of the total auto sales come from urban areas. Looking towards the future, FY23 is expected to be a tough one where a decline of 25% to 35% in the auto industry is on the cards. Despite these challenges, HCAR is optimistic and intends to reduce this gap with the launch of new cars.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,
Syed Nasir Ali Shah owner of Frontier Motors Peshawar..






A Look Back at Frontier Motors History..

Among Peshawar's automobile establishments, Frontier Motors was a prominent name. It was located on the main Saddar Road next to Lansdowne (later Falaksair) Cinema, situated exactly where the Bilour Plaza stands today. It was a General Motors dealership which also included BEDFORD, VAUXHALL and OLDSMOBILE.

A second branch of Frontier Motors was located in Rawalpindi in Saddar. It was a General Motors dealership which included BEDFORD, VAUXHALL and OLDSMOBILE (where now Faisal Bank stands, just besides Mei Kong restaurant) on Haider Road (formerly Lawrence Road).

The Peshawar showroom lasted till late 1950s and the Rawalpindi branch remained till 1970s which also served as a Tyre Retreading Plant by the name Pak Re-Rubbering towards the end. 
Courtesy : Ali Jan


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
MG Motors now says it will introduce three CKD models in Pakistan​
Company again expresses intent to make its plant operational during current fiscal year
Bilal Hussain
August 11, 2022






*MG Motors General Manager Syed Asif Ahmed has expressed his company’s intent to launch three completely knocked down (CKD) models in Pakistan including the MG-HS, expanding its product line that has so far been dominated by imported units of the vehicle.*

“MG’s five-year plan consists of introducing three models,” said Ahmed in a written response to _Business Recorder_.

The MG-GT, which is seen as a competitor to the Honda Civic, will also be part of the expansion plan in Pakistan, shared another official on condition of anonymity.

The company did not convey information on its third CKD model, and hesitated to share pricing details of the vehicles it plans to launch in Pakistan.

Pakistan is a “very CKD-oriented market,” Ahmed said while referring to the vehicles that are assembled at a local plant as opposed to completely built units (CBUs) that are imported.

“We are working closely with the Engineering Development Board (EDB). Despite global logistical crises, especially in China after Covid-19 lockdown and restrictions, plant equipment has arrived in Pakistan. We are working day and night to get it operational in the current fiscal year,” he said.

Ahmed’s statement reiterates the company’s stance that it wants to roll out locally-assembled MG vehicles in the country. While it has been importing units for over two years, introducing a locally-assembled lineup has so far eluded it.

MG JW Automobile Pakistan is a joint venture between Saic Motor International (Smil), a subsidiary of Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation (SAIC), and JW SEZ Group.

With an investment of $100 million, SAIC holds 51% shares in MG JW Automobile Pakistan, which intends to assemble vehicles under the brand name of MG at its assembly plant on Raiwind Road, Lahore.

“We want to provide the Pakistan customers with multiple options and features in our vehicles,” he said.

Ahmed also called safety features in locally-assembled vehicles “considerably weak”, and vowed to stick to global standards and features for MG vehicles, claiming that these would be without any “extra charges”.

He emphasised that MG is “not in the race to become the biggest player” in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Locally assembled Haval H6 about to launch in Pakistan!!




As per the reports two local variants are about to be launched. 
1.5T FWD and 2.0T AWD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.
*An Electric Vehicles charging station has been installed and inaugurated by Pakistan State Oil (PSO) at the Bhera service area on the Islamabad-Lahore highway (M2).*

Inauguration festivities were held in Rawalpindi and is a good step towards increasing the feasibility of Electric Vehicles in Pakistan. For the convenience of commuters going from Lahore to Islamabad and vice versa, the charging station is reportedly available on both north and southbound routes.

The fast charging capabilities of the charging stations allow commuters to save valuable time. To make it easier for EV users to travel between the two cities and beyond, PSO has situated these stations midway between Lahore and Islamabad.

The Oil Marketing Company (OMC) claims that in order to ensure the normalization of EVs in Pakistan, it seeks to further extend its network of EV charging stations.

Last month, two EV charging stations next to M2 were officially opened by Pakistan’s Tesla Industries. The first facility is in Bhera, and the second is at Pindi Bhattian.

Both charging stations contain a 120 kWh charger that requires 40 minutes to fully charge a 70 kWh battery and a 60 kWh charger that requires more than an hour.
Both stations have executive lounges where travellers may unwind while their cars are refueling. The business has added another 60 kWh charger at Hardees near Gujrat for GT Road commuters.

In Pakistan, the EV charging infrastructure is progressively growing. However, the public continues to be skeptical about the lack of EV charging infrastructure and its sluggish development. Other than that, EVs are extremely expensive, which slows down Pakistan’s adoption of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Not for the thread, just a picture , Lahore 1966..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Honda Pakistan Exported 12,000 Bikes in Last 6 Months​
ByAisha Saleem
October 6, 2022

From last six month, Atlas Group has achieved a milestone through an outstanding export. Firm approximately exported 12,000 motorcycles with its additional auto parts of cost nearly US$ 2million.

As per details shared by the company, such export shows the acceptability of auto parts made in Pakistan in an international markets.

Atlas spokesperson stated that, “The company is looking at more export markets for motorcycles and parts in future.

New parts and models are under study for their suitability for export. Evaluation criteria places special emphasis on them having potential of becoming part of the global supply chain,”
Motorcycle industry could have major growth as the representative expressed hope..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Pakistani tractors set to plough foreign land​Khalid Hasnain 
October 7, 2022 

cotd'.......
“We are soon launching soil surveys in these countries in a bid to manufacture tractors compatible with their agricultural land. The tractors we are manufacturing for Pakistan are not compatible with the target countries’ land,” he added. In this case, he said, the company also plans to deploy experienced export-focused people as we aim to execute this plan in these countries by starting exports of our Pakistan-based technologies, which are compatible with their farmers and the soil conditions.

About the impact of the ban imposed by the government on the spare parts’ imports in a bid to cut the import bill and enhance exports, Mr Ikram said the government should separately examine the tractor manufacturing industry and the automobile industry. Fortunately, he said, 90 per cent of the parts of tractors are being manufactured by this industry in Pakistan. “However, we import only 10 per cent of the parts, including fuel injectors.” But due to the ban, our manufacturing is seriously disturbed and the government would have to look into this issue since it related to food security,” he explained, requesting the government to remove some vital tractor parts from the list under the HS code.

He said his company, in the last eight or nine months, manufactured over 42,000 tractors besides allowing an increase in the warranty period of new model tractors up to 18 months.

“If we see our last 10 years, we have so far manufactured 400,000 tractors, attaining 46 percent share — the highest one so far - in the market.

The company while commemorating 40 years of its existence, introduced the 2023 models.

_Published in Dawn, October 7th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Bolan Pass, Balochistan , 1950's....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1964, Vauxhall..


----------



## ghazi52

1980's


----------



## ghazi52

1953, Tribal Area....







.
Mahatma Gandhi Arrival Utmanzai, Charsadda Visit To North-West Frontier Province, October 9, 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*Data released by Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association showed that car sales in the country fell by 50% year-on-year in August, the lowest level since June 2020. In stark contrast, data released just a month ago said car sales in Pakistan surged by 54% in the 2021-22 fiscal year. Pakistan's auto industry appears to have hit an "invisible door" after a year of soaring growth. Can Pakistan find the key to this invisible door?*

The 17th Pakistan Auto Show in Lahore

Fed to blame for rising car prices in Pakistan

Mr. Farooq was looking for a "suitable" car at the 17th Pakistan Auto Show in Lahore, for him, the definition of "suitable" is "affordable", but it was not easy.

"Car prices are higher than usual this year," it wasn't just Mr. Farooq who complained. Hyundai Elantra and Sonata are going up in price. There are big price hikes in almost all major car brands in Pakistan, including Japanese and Korean car brands.

Consumers are complaining, and automakers have their own bugbears. "Production reduction" has become a common phenomenon across Pakistan’s auto industry. MG Pakistan General Manager Asif Ahmad told the reporter that all car factories had cut their production by 50%. Suzuki and Toyota, which have a combined market share of more than 80% in Pakistan, were forced to halt production in August as the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) imposed restrictions on Completely Knocked Down (CKD) imports, affecting the country’s inventory levels.

According to Changan Pakistan's analysis of auto sales trends, Pakistan's auto industry will face a grim situation in FY23, with industry sales plummeting to nearly 240,000 units, a decrease of one-third. It cited restrictions on letters of credit approvals as the main reason for the loss of production in the past two months.

CBU vehicle imported by Pakistan

Is the import ban the biggest factor driving up car prices in Pakistan? Asim Ayaz, General Manager of Engineering Development Board, told us that the main purpose of the SBP ban was to control Pakistan's trade deficit. The impact is temporary and mainly on higher-priced Complete Built Unit (CBU), which will be improved in 2 to 3 months.

The battle between CBU and CKD has a long history in Pakistan. The Pakistani government has adopted a completely different policy on the import of complete vehicles and auto parts. For CBU, Pakistan’s Finance Minister Miftah Ismail once said that the government would impose duties and taxes of up to 600%.

Tariff increase on CBU has little impact on ordinary consumers with its luxury pricing. While CKD vehicles are accidentally injured by this tariff adjustment. As the trade deficit improves parts import restrictions will be gradually lifted, industry insiders are optimistic about CKD’s future. So what is the shadow hanging over Pakistan's car industry?

During the interview, almost all auto practitioners said that the interest rate hike policy implemented by the Federal Reserve was behind the rise in auto parts prices this year.

At a recent meeting of the Automotive Industry Monitoring Board in Pakistan, participants said recent car price hike was due to an increase in the dollar exchange rate, freight and raw materials including operating costs. "In addition to currency depreciation, freight has increased by 200%, which will eventually be reflected in car prices," those participants said.

With tires, gearboxes, engines and even freight charges paid in dollars, the heart of Pakistan's car industry is held thousands of miles away by the Federal Reserve. In a market dominated by the dollar, how do you escape the fate of being manipulated?

On its 75th Independence Day, Pakistan unveiled its first electric car prototype on August 14. This car, dubbed NUR-E 75, is the first electric car designed, developed and manufactured in Pakistan. As a "gift to Pakistan" on its diamond jubilee, its unveiling highlights Pakistan's ambitions in the field of electric vehicles.

Electric car is not a new topic in Pakistan. In 2019, the federal cabinet of Pakistan has approved the national Electric Vehicles Policy 2020-2025 to put check to the effects of climate change and offer affordable transport. In the first phase, the government will focus on converting 30% of the total number of vehicles, especially cars and rickshaws, into EVs. The target is set for the next four years to convert 100,000 cars and 500,000 two- and three-wheeler vehicles to EVs.


Many cities in Pakistan have short and fixed public transport lines and centralized operation and maintenance, which facilitates the deployment of new energy transport infrastructure and makes it a pioneer of new energy vehicles. Under the influence of above policy, cities including Peshawar and Karachi have cooperated with Chinese enterprises such as BYD and King Long to take the lead in launching new energy bus routes

which comes first, charging infrastructure or electric vehicle promotion? It's a chicken-or-egg problem. Shahzada Saleem, Vice Chairman of All Pakistan Car Dealers Association, believes that the promotion of electric vehicles is nonsense when there is no large-scale establishment of charging piles in Pakistan. "On the highway, you have to charge every 150 or 200 kilometers, and the reality is there aren't so many facilities."

He also believes that electric cars are doomed to fail due to power shortages in Pakistan. "Electricity is getting more and more expensive in Pakistan and electric cars are only available where electricity is cheap. In Pakistan, electricity is cut off for 3-4 hours a day. In this circumstance, this all is rubbish and drama. Electric cars have no future in Pakistan."

Studies have shown that it is necessary to establish a network of charging piles to ensure the development of electric vehicles. Charging stations need to be spread along highways and urban roads at first, and then residential communities and office buildings, which requires a lot of resources for renovation.

Nearly 7 million electric vehicles were sold worldwide in 2021, with China accounting for half of them. In China, the world's most competitive country for electric cars, electric cars are only about 20% more expensive than comparable gasoline cars, compared with about 50% much higher in Europe and the United States.

Asif said that Pakistan is going through a consumption upgrade from over 2 million electric motorcycles to four-wheelers. Ordinary people can afford it. Some Chinese companies are experts in making entry-level cars. I think in the future, these companies will come to Pakistan to drive this upgrade."

"In Pakistan, the price difference between a motorcycle and a car is around Rs. 1 million. If some affordable cars were introduced to Pakistan, they could create a new market, which would be disruptive," said Asim. According to Suhail, cooperation between China and Pakistan on electric vehicles will break the high price stereotype of EVs and generate new consumers by creating a fleet of cost-effective electric vehicles that are suitable for Pakistan's road conditions.

Instead of competing with Japanese and German cars in the high-end electric car market, making cars affordable to the general people seems to be the most realistic option for Pakistan's electric car industry. In the past, imported cars dominated the Pakistani car market, but now, domestically produced or assembled cars are becoming more and more popular.

Asif said that MG plans to invest USD 100 million to produce hybrid vehicles, electric and plug-in hybrid vehicles. The full range of products will be available in Pakistan once the factory is ready. Pakistan needs to move from conventional engines to energy efficient and hybrid engines."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Historian

@ghazi52 Pakistan's auto sector moving towards local manufacturing before 1972 nationalisation .


----------



## War Historian

Video also includes the auto associated industries. Video with mostly english text to explain to international viewers.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
1969: A Karachi Picnic spot, Hill Park..... When people of Karachi enjoyed life without fear. 

Popular cars seen in the snap are Hillman, Volkswagen, Fiat, Mazda, Ford Prefect, Datsun Bluebird, Toyota Corona, Morris and Oldsmobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> 1964, Vauxhall..
> 
> 
> View attachment 886637


NO WAY!!! VAUXHALL WAS SOLD IN PAKISTAN?

THAT IS NEWj FOR ME.


----------



## chinasun

ghazi52 said:


> .,.
> *Data released by Pakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association showed that car sales in the country fell by 50% year-on-year in August, the lowest level since June 2020. In stark contrast, data released just a month ago said car sales in Pakistan surged by 54% in the 2021-22 fiscal year. Pakistan's auto industry appears to have hit an "invisible door" after a year of soaring growth. Can Pakistan find the key to this invisible door?*
> 
> The 17th Pakistan Auto Show in Lahore
> 
> Fed to blame for rising car prices in Pakistan
> 
> Mr. Farooq was looking for a "suitable" car at the 17th Pakistan Auto Show in Lahore, for him, the definition of "suitable" is "affordable", but it was not easy.
> 
> "Car prices are higher than usual this year," it wasn't just Mr. Farooq who complained. Hyundai Elantra and Sonata are going up in price. There are big price hikes in almost all major car brands in Pakistan, including Japanese and Korean car brands.
> 
> Consumers are complaining, and automakers have their own bugbears. "Production reduction" has become a common phenomenon across Pakistan’s auto industry. MG Pakistan General Manager Asif Ahmad told the reporter that all car factories had cut their production by 50%. Suzuki and Toyota, which have a combined market share of more than 80% in Pakistan, were forced to halt production in August as the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) imposed restrictions on Completely Knocked Down (CKD) imports, affecting the country’s inventory levels.
> 
> According to Changan Pakistan's analysis of auto sales trends, Pakistan's auto industry will face a grim situation in FY23, with industry sales plummeting to nearly 240,000 units, a decrease of one-third. It cited restrictions on letters of credit approvals as the main reason for the loss of production in the past two months.
> 
> CBU vehicle imported by Pakistan
> 
> Is the import ban the biggest factor driving up car prices in Pakistan? Asim Ayaz, General Manager of Engineering Development Board, told us that the main purpose of the SBP ban was to control Pakistan's trade deficit. The impact is temporary and mainly on higher-priced Complete Built Unit (CBU), which will be improved in 2 to 3 months.
> 
> The battle between CBU and CKD has a long history in Pakistan. The Pakistani government has adopted a completely different policy on the import of complete vehicles and auto parts. For CBU, Pakistan’s Finance Minister Miftah Ismail once said that the government would impose duties and taxes of up to 600%.
> 
> Tariff increase on CBU has little impact on ordinary consumers with its luxury pricing. While CKD vehicles are accidentally injured by this tariff adjustment. As the trade deficit improves parts import restrictions will be gradually lifted, industry insiders are optimistic about CKD’s future. So what is the shadow hanging over Pakistan's car industry?
> 
> During the interview, almost all auto practitioners said that the interest rate hike policy implemented by the Federal Reserve was behind the rise in auto parts prices this year.
> 
> At a recent meeting of the Automotive Industry Monitoring Board in Pakistan, participants said recent car price hike was due to an increase in the dollar exchange rate, freight and raw materials including operating costs. "In addition to currency depreciation, freight has increased by 200%, which will eventually be reflected in car prices," those participants said.
> 
> With tires, gearboxes, engines and even freight charges paid in dollars, the heart of Pakistan's car industry is held thousands of miles away by the Federal Reserve. In a market dominated by the dollar, how do you escape the fate of being manipulated?
> 
> On its 75th Independence Day, Pakistan unveiled its first electric car prototype on August 14. This car, dubbed NUR-E 75, is the first electric car designed, developed and manufactured in Pakistan. As a "gift to Pakistan" on its diamond jubilee, its unveiling highlights Pakistan's ambitions in the field of electric vehicles.
> 
> Electric car is not a new topic in Pakistan. In 2019, the federal cabinet of Pakistan has approved the national Electric Vehicles Policy 2020-2025 to put check to the effects of climate change and offer affordable transport. In the first phase, the government will focus on converting 30% of the total number of vehicles, especially cars and rickshaws, into EVs. The target is set for the next four years to convert 100,000 cars and 500,000 two- and three-wheeler vehicles to EVs.
> 
> 
> Many cities in Pakistan have short and fixed public transport lines and centralized operation and maintenance, which facilitates the deployment of new energy transport infrastructure and makes it a pioneer of new energy vehicles. Under the influence of above policy, cities including Peshawar and Karachi have cooperated with Chinese enterprises such as BYD and King Long to take the lead in launching new energy bus routes
> 
> which comes first, charging infrastructure or electric vehicle promotion? It's a chicken-or-egg problem. Shahzada Saleem, Vice Chairman of All Pakistan Car Dealers Association, believes that the promotion of electric vehicles is nonsense when there is no large-scale establishment of charging piles in Pakistan. "On the highway, you have to charge every 150 or 200 kilometers, and the reality is there aren't so many facilities."
> 
> He also believes that electric cars are doomed to fail due to power shortages in Pakistan. "Electricity is getting more and more expensive in Pakistan and electric cars are only available where electricity is cheap. In Pakistan, electricity is cut off for 3-4 hours a day. In this circumstance, this all is rubbish and drama. Electric cars have no future in Pakistan."
> 
> Studies have shown that it is necessary to establish a network of charging piles to ensure the development of electric vehicles. Charging stations need to be spread along highways and urban roads at first, and then residential communities and office buildings, which requires a lot of resources for renovation.
> 
> Nearly 7 million electric vehicles were sold worldwide in 2021, with China accounting for half of them. In China, the world's most competitive country for electric cars, electric cars are only about 20% more expensive than comparable gasoline cars, compared with about 50% much higher in Europe and the United States.
> 
> Asif said that Pakistan is going through a consumption upgrade from over 2 million electric motorcycles to four-wheelers. Ordinary people can afford it. Some Chinese companies are experts in making entry-level cars. I think in the future, these companies will come to Pakistan to drive this upgrade."
> 
> "In Pakistan, the price difference between a motorcycle and a car is around Rs. 1 million. If some affordable cars were introduced to Pakistan, they could create a new market, which would be disruptive," said Asim. According to Suhail, cooperation between China and Pakistan on electric vehicles will break the high price stereotype of EVs and generate new consumers by creating a fleet of cost-effective electric vehicles that are suitable for Pakistan's road conditions.
> 
> Instead of competing with Japanese and German cars in the high-end electric car market, making cars affordable to the general people seems to be the most realistic option for Pakistan's electric car industry. In the past, imported cars dominated the Pakistani car market, but now, domestically produced or assembled cars are becoming more and more popular.
> 
> Asif said that MG plans to invest USD 100 million to produce hybrid vehicles, electric and plug-in hybrid vehicles. The full range of products will be available in Pakistan once the factory is ready. Pakistan needs to move from conventional engines to energy efficient and hybrid engines."


design an electric car that can quickly change the battery so that you don't have to charge it yourself. The battery in the car can also be used when there is a power outage in the home. The price is also cheaper.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Dewan Farooque Motors says it has entered into agreement with KIA Corp to assemble its vehicles in Pakistan​
BR
November 7, 2022

*Dewan Farooque Motors Limited (DFML) announced on Monday that it has entered into a Technology License Agreement (TLA) with Korea's KIA Corporation for the production and assembly of its vehicles in Pakistan.*

The development was announced through a Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) notice.

DFML, currently in the defaulter segment, has already seen its stock price surge 150% in less than a month — from Rs4.5 to Rs11.41 at close of trading on Monday. The KSE-100 Index has hardly moved during this period.

Its financial results indicate it is running losses with a loss per share (LPS) of Rs1.33 for fiscal year ended June 2022, and another LPS of Rs0.76 in the first quarter (July-Sep) of FY23.

Currently, Lucky Motor Corporation Limited (LMC) is assembling KIA brand vehicles in Pakistan, and produces SUVs Sorento, Sportage, Stonic and hatchback Picanto. It is also the assembler of French automaker's SUV Peugeot 2008.

“There is no clarity on whether Dewan Farooque Motors would enter the passenger cars' segment or commercial vehicles,” Ismail Iqbal Securities' auto sector analyst Muqeet Naeem told _Business Recorder_ after the announcement.

If the plan goes through, it will not be the first time DFML will assemble KIA-brand vehicles in Pakistan.

An earlier report suggested the company produced 95,429 automobiles – including Kia Classic, Kia Spectra, Sportage – between 2000 and 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Sindh Transport Minister Sharjeel Inam Memon on Monday announced a new bus service for the people of Karachi comprising of environment-friendly electric vehicles.

According to _Express News_, these buses are capable of covering a distance of 240 kilometres on a charge of 20 minutes. They will take passengers to their destinations between Sindh Archive Complex and Sea View during the trial run.






Talking to the media after reviewing a test run, Sharjeel said that the electric buses would hit the roads for commuters after 10 days of trial run, saying that the buses will be run on routes with less traffic as they were 12 metres long. The routes of the buses would soon be announced, he added.

He said that the buses would be charged via solar energy and the company responsible for the project would also set up the centres where these buses would be charged.

"Initially, 50 electric buses have arrived in Karachi. We are trying to set up a manufacturing plant for electric buses in Karachi, for which negotiations are underway with Chinese, European and local companies," he said.

He said that the government was negotiating with two to three big companies of the world to set up plants in Karachi which would also create employment opportunities for locals.






"These electric buses are being imported at twice the cost of hybrid diesel buses. Setting up a plant in Karachi will reduce the import duty and buses will be available at a lower cost," he added.

The minister said that the fare of electric buses will be less than the Red Buses, adding that the project would also be extended to other major cities of Sindh.

Project Director Sohaib Shafiq said that these buses had a sitting capacity of 32 people, 35 to 40 people can travel standing whereas it also has two reserved seats for special citizens.

He further said that a charging unit has been installed at the UP Mor bus depot in North Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
KIA says Lucky Motor holds exclusive rights to sell its cars, SUVs in Pakistan​
Notice sent to PSX by Lucky Cement looks to clarify recent announcement by Dewan Farooque Motors Limited
BR Web Desk 
November 10, 2022 

KIA Corporation, the South Korean automaker, has clarified that Lucky Motor Corporation (LMC) is its exclusive licensee holder to manufacture, assemble, market, distribute, and sell KIA Cars and SUVs in Pakistan.

This was stated in a letter cited by Lucky Cement in its notice to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Thursday. LMC is a subsidiary of Lucky Cement, which is listed on the PSX.

“We write with reference to the recent notification by Dewan Farooque Motors Limited (DFML) to the Pakistan Stock Exchange regarding the signing of the Technology License Agreement (TLA) between them and KIA Corporation (“Kia”).

“We would like to clarify that LMC is the exclusive licensee of KIA to manufacture, assemble, market, distribute and sell Kia Cars and SUVs in Pakistan according to the General Agreement for Technical Collaboration and KD Supply signed between both the parties,” read the notice by Lucky Cement.

On Monday, DFML had announced that it has entered into a TLA with KIA for the production and assembly of its vehicles in Pakistan.

However, KIA clarified that the contract signed between its “Special Vehicle Division” and DFML is limited only to special purpose commercial vehicles (SPVs) including PU (Bongo), and DFML is not and shall not in future be allowed to produce any other KIA cars and SUVs in Pakistan as long as Korean automaker and LMC maintain the CKD business in Pakistan.

“We would like to categorically state that LMC is a trusted long-term exclusive CKD partner for KIA Cars and SUVs in Pakistan as per the contract signed between both parties.

“KIA recognises and appreciates the efforts LMC has put in to make the KIA brand a true success in Pakistan and we truly believe that with long-term strategic business relationship between Kia and LMC, the KIA brand is bound to be one of the most successful brands in Pakistan in the very near future,” it added.

Currently, LMC is assembling KIA brand vehicles in Pakistan, and produces SUVs Sorento, Sportage, Stonic and hatchback Picanto. It is also the assembler of French automaker’s SUV Peugeot 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....
Car sales shrink to half in July-October​Register drop of 47pc to 39,700 units in 4MFY23 due to rising prices and curbs on auto financing and parts imports.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Sazgar rolls out Pakistan’s first hybrid EV today​The Newspaper's Staff
November 17, 2022







KARACHI: Sazgar Engineering Works Ltd (SEWL) has successfully assembled Pakistan’s first hybrid electric vehicle (HEV).

The company in a filing to Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Wednesday said the vehicle was being launched under the brand name “Haval” on Nov 17 in Lahore. It’s a joint venture between SEWL and Great Wall Motor of China.

Sources said the price of Haval HEV H6 vehicle is expected to be around Rs9.9 million for the filers.

However, it is not clear how many HEV vehicles would be rolled out every month as the company would determine the production volume as per market demand.

Consumers would get the delivery of HEV vehicles in three to four months after booking.

In August this year, SEWL in a stock filing said it had completed the trial operation of Haval vehicles successfully well before the stipulated time and the first rollout of vehicles was expected in August.

_Published in Dawn, November 17th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi new Electric Bus...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
When front-wheel-drive cars were new in the market, 
These were among the most popular options. 
The Mazda323 and Nissan Sunny sold between 1980/81 and 1984/85..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar, 1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Vintage Car Rally reaches Michni...
December 2 to 4, 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1957, Karachi city...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Blast from the past Karachi Autoshow 2019.


----------

